# SA Farm's journal



## SA Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

I like questions since I can never think of what interesting things to say about myself! 
I just realized that this is a super long post, so let's see if I can summarize:

I live in Ontario, Canada, where the weather ranges from -30 in the winter with the wind chill to about 40 with humidity in the heat of the summer.
I am married to a wonderful husband who puts up with my growing, eclectic farm, and occasionally adds to it himself! I've helped my hubby build hutches, coops, sheds, etc, all for the animals!
I come from a long line of farmers from both sides of my family and got the animal lover's gene to boot  I farm for a living, but I don't make enough to consider it to be more than a hobby.
No matter how much I know about the animals I have or have had, I'm always researching and looking to learn more. I have varied experience with many different breeds and types of animals from pets to livestock.
A few years ago I started into gardening, and, while I despise it, I'm very determined to do what's best for the health of myself, my animals, and my family. (Not necessarily in that order!)
I have chickens, pheasants, ducks, goats, rabbits, turkeys, dogs, and cats...I don't think I've forgotten anyone this time!
I basically manage the farm, keep the records, do the feeding, upkeep, medicating, buying, selling, breeding, etc.
I would like to learn how to sex day-old chicks.
We do keep some animals for meat, but my hubby is in charge of that, thank God. We freeze our meat right now, but my hubby has been talking about building a smoker!
This year is going to be really busy, since we just added ducks and pheasants to the farm and are expanding our goat herd. Since goats are awesome and I love them 
We do as much as we can for ourselves, including using recycled materials, building everything from coops to putting up fencing ourselves. We improvise a lot!

My animals have changed my life. I've learned to live with death and celebrate life. Too many things to name, really. I've lived my entire life surrounded by animals and loving them, losing them, wanting more of them, parting ways with them, worrying about them, wishing I could do more, kicking myself for not doing more, wishing I had more money so I could spoil them more, etc.

Edited to say: I basically restart on Paige 21 for those of you who want to skip ahead


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome to Journaling!!!!
I am looking forward to reading about your little farm!!!
There seems to be a shortage of us Canadians on the forum!!!   Lol!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 24, 2014)

Today felt like a very long day. 
The bottle babies are 4 weeks old now and are finally starting to eat hay! What a relief! Yesterday, well, technically two days ago, I had to take them with me to visit my parents and they had a blast! They zoomed up and down the gravel driveway, leaping and bounding like crazy!
It was adorable!
My nephews were calling them and trying to get them to follow through the snow, but the girls weren't having any of that! Smart girls 
Anyway, my DH and I got our taxes done today and then we had to go grocery shopping. I really don't like shopping! I like to stay home and read and play with the animals. I would prefer to clean out every animal pen on the property than to go any kind of shopping - what kind of woman am I? 
Tomorrow we'll get feed and some chicken wire so I can build the turkey fencing higher so they can get out of their coop now that the weather is starting to be less hideous.
I have decided that I have too much to do this spring!
Also, I've decided to keep my bottle baby doelings, but I think my chickens are going to have to go. Some of them are a year old and have never laid an egg. It's pathetic. They have roomy, insulated housing, with nice nest boxes, are fed laying mash, have lots of fresh water, are allowed to free-range, and the sun has been shining with mild temps for about a week.
They have no excuse. 
I'll probably still give them another month because I'm a sucker, but if they aren't laying by then, they're out of here!
Really, I mean it.
I'll get some better chickens that will lay eggs


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 25, 2014)

Today I started supplementing the puppies with some puppy food.
Oh, wait, background first:

So in the area I live, there are a TON of loose unaltered dogs that run around and often form packs. So far, we had only lost a batch of chicks to the bleeping things, but around Christmastime, we got a husky that managed to kill two of my turkey hens, my blue Ameraucana hen, and my Speckled Sussex rooster 
So I caught her and put her in my kennel and began the search for her previous owners.
No luck.
We decided to keep her around for a bit and hopefully find a good home for her, since, aside from the bird killing, she is an absolute sweet-heart! Loves people and other dogs and is such a cuddle bum!
Anyhow, weeks went by and she began to get quite chubby. I figured she was just finally well-fed enough to put on the pounds, well, I figured out I was wrong a few weeks before she popped out 4 adorable little puppies!
Here are two of the girls and the boy:

  
Anyhow, so we have now found a home for their mother, she'll be leaving as soon as they are weaned and for some reason... Well, we're going to keep one... I know, right? I really don't need anymore animals to take care of, but at this point, what's one more really? 
So I'll do some obedience training and, if she has the right stuff, I'm considering doing some Agility. I've always wanted to do agility with a dog, but I haven't really gotten around to it. My ACD is too old and dog obsessed, my DH's beagle doesn't like me, and every other dog we've had just didn't have the intelligence or drive.
 She'll have both. Any name suggestions would be appreciated. 
My DH wants to name her Dog.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 27, 2014)

This weekend is going to be busy. My Mom is coming to visit me tomorrow - which is absolutely fantastic, since she's always super helpful and inspires me to get stuff done! 
Then on Saturday we have plans to buy a new shed, which is fantastic since we're quickly running out of room and I'm expanding my goat herd, so the shed I'm using now isn't big enough. It will probably turn into either a kidding shed, buck shed, or maybe storage if it doesn't get taken over by chickens or turkeys first. Next year I'm hoping to get a blue-eyed ND buck to add to my herd permanently, so it may end up belonging to him. 
And Sunday we have other family visiting, so that will be...er, fun.
So add regular chores, bottle feeding, puppy feeding and playing, and milking Granny and I will be busy. That doesn't even include making the house presentable for guests! 
At least I have adorable baby goats running around my house, jumping off furniture and prancing around! Nothing like that to brighten your day! 
Miracle is the roan, since she almost died, and she is my little cuddle bum. She's always in my lap or in my face, so it's hard to get a cute picture of her! Chance is the black and white and she is the adventurous one, she's the first on a new piece of furniture, first to try anything and first to run away when you try to catch her!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 27, 2014)

Awww...your little goats are just adorable.  I'd like to hear - hmmm...I should say read  -  Miracle's story sometime.  

I've wanted to do dog agility for a long time, too.  I tried getting our first dog to jump some years back which he did; he has really aged and has arthritis now.   My new dog (I've almost had her for a year) is almost three.  She LOVES to jump; my problem is that she is really shy and doesn't listen when she's nervous. sigh 

Your pups are adorable. I don't know if I could help with a name; there are too many to pick!  I kind of go by what the critter is like or looks like or things I like. LOL


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 27, 2014)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Awww...your little goats are just adorable.  I'd like to hear - hmmm...I should say read  -  Miracle's story sometime.
> 
> I've wanted to do dog agility for a long time, too.  I tried getting our first dog to jump some years back which he did; he has really aged and has arthritis now.   My new dog (I've almost had her for a year) is almost three.  She LOVES to jump; my problem is that she is really shy and doesn't listen when she's nervous. sigh
> 
> Your pups are adorable. I don't know if I could help with a name; there are too many to pick!  I kind of go by what the critter is like or looks like or things I like. LOL



Miracle's Story
Once upon a time... Just kidding 
So Granny always has a huge udder and takes fantastic care of her kids, so because I wasn't expecting problems from her, I wasn't too concerned this year either. I don't shave my goats and Granny was pretty feral when I got her, so I wasn't planning to milk - certainly not her ever. She kicks like a bleeper whenever I go anywhere near her udder and it took me FOREVER just to be able to handle her at all and I didn't want to jeopardize what progress I'd made by pushing my luck since every time I would even reach for it, she would go nuts and avoid me for hours afterwards.
Fast forward to this year. Granny was her usual self, doing well. I was with her when she kid and she was taking great care of them, talking to them, cleaning them, the usual. So, thinking all was well, I went to the house to get some sleep (it was 3 am when she was done kidding). I got up early and went out the door and had only taken a few steps when I could hear loud bleating. I ran back to the shed and found Miracle completely splayed, half-frozen and not moving, but to cry.
Chance was lying down not far, but seemed okay, so I grabbed Miracle and took her to the house. I ran some luke-warm water and started washing her - particularly her legs and ears as they were the worst. (It was -25 or so and she had gotten very far from the heat lamp  )
She couldn't stand and was barely holding her head up, so I warmed up some milk and used like an eye-dropper thingy to get it into her mouth/down her throat. I put her in a box and went back out to check on Chance.
Granny was munching hay not far from Chance and was responding when Chance made any cries, but when Chance got up and went to Granny to nurse, she was promptly kicked away. If Chance persisted, Granny would move.
I took Chance to the house and repeated my performance with Miracle and put her in the box too. I called my Mom to come over and give me a hand (I was home alone), she came out and together we wrestled Granny and got maybe a teaspoon of colostrum out of her.
She had nothing for the kids.
(to be continued)


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 28, 2014)

Miracle's Story (Cont.)
So with Granny basically dry and two hungry kids to feed, my Mom and I went out and got some replacement colostrum. I don't like using replacement powder milk, so I called up my sister who has raw cow milk and asked her for some. So she drove out with milk for me and between my Mom, sister, and myself, we managed to milk Granny every couple of hours, so the kids could get what very little we could get out of her.
It was a battle royal every time.
So, by the evening of the first day, I still wasn't convinced that Miracle was going to make it. While I could get the milk down her throat, she was lethargic and could barely hold up her head.
My family went home and my hubby got home and together we managed to milk Granny another two times that evening. The kids were fed and prayed for, so that was that.
I got up and fed them a couple of times through the night, since I wanted to get as much colostrum into their systems as possible and by morning they were much perkier. My DH helped me with milking Granny 3 times a day. He would wrestle her while I dodged flying hooves to milk her. It took almost three weeks for her to settle into the routine and now I can milk her by myself. I bribe her with alfalfa hay and grain while I milk her and she has finally settled in.
Since then the kids have been doing great and are taking over my house!
I just thank God that I got up as early as I did, since I know that if I had slept a few more hours as I had wanted to, Miracle wouldn't have made it!
The End


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 28, 2014)

Good job on Miracle!

Good job on pups too.

Don't me but I like "dog". 

Goats are the best! Well next to human kids and then dogs. LOL


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Feb 28, 2014)

PS : I  HATE shopping too!!!! Lol, too would soooo much rather be pulling a calf, vaccinating sheep or shoveling manure than go to town!!! 
Did ya get a name for the puppy!! If not, how about "Ruby", or "Tia"!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 28, 2014)

Still no name for the puppy, thinking Koda or something like that...maybe Kiera...I don't know. Something will stick to her eventually


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, it stuck. Meet Koda Dog  Apparently Koda means 'friend' in Dakota Sioux. 



 
Today this sweet little trouble-maker was following me around and finally went to sleep at my feet 

So my Mom came out and did dishes while I tidied up and then she helped me take out the garbage. We played with the puppies, fed them, then after their nap, we took them back out to their momma.

Franny still hasn't kid yet. I keep checking those ligaments and they keep staying there. She must have been bred in October before we sold the buck, so she could kid anywhere from now until March 22 (that would be 155 days from the day he left, so it definitely should be before then!)

I can hardly wait! Come on, Franny!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 28, 2014)

Awww...she is absolutely adorable!!  Koda sounds like a perfect name.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, Copper, my bronze/bourbon red aka red bronze turkey tom has been gobbling and displaying like crazy lately. Hopefully he does his job and my turkey eggs will be fertile once the hens start laying. This is my first year hatching out my own turkey's eggs. I've bought hatching eggs before, and have ordered poults, but this will be my first year with my own breeding stock, so I'm really excited about it and have high hopes! Don't let me down, turkeys! 
It's messy in there because the picture was taken just before I cleaned them out 
Left to right it's Brass (Heritage Bronze), Mercury (Narragansett), and Copper (Red Bronze)




I've been thinking about everything that we need to get done this spring and the list is rather daunting!

As soon as the weather allows, my to-do list is as follows:
Put up another 3-4 feet high of chicken wire around the turkey pen.
Dig under about 2 feet of wire around the turkey pen.
Repair/replace chicken wire around the chicken and chick runs.
Turn 3/4 of the garden into a grow out pen. (I hate strongly dislike gardening)
Put up more/better fencing for the goats.
Buy or build an 8x8 shed.
Trade a couple of DHs old tools for a 4x4 shed that can be near enough to the house to have electricity run to it for the new chick/poult/duckling brooders.
Dig out the pond some more.
Finish building and reinforcing the pheasant run.
Hatch lots of babies, then decide which ones to sell and which ones to keep. 
Start the garden 
Train Koda. 
I also have a bunch of housework to do. Our basement has been taken over to the point where we're starting to resemble hoarders 
Come on Spring! Get here already! I have work to do!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 1, 2014)

I've wanted turkeys for a while. We just don't have the land for it. Someday, I hope to and then I'm gonna get me a trio of Narragansetts! You  be sure to post photos when you get those poults, you hear?  I like your turkey names, BTW.   Ugh, don't ask about my list...please.  I've been neglecting my cleaning chores due to this cold winter; I have a big job ahead of me.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice turkeys!!! Let us know how the egg hatching goes! I am going to be getting turkeys this spring for the first time!!! (so excited)  
DON'T POST LISTS LIKE THAT!!!!!!! I am not ready to think of my spring chores!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 2, 2014)

Why won't my animals have babies already!?!
Still waiting on Franny to kid and I should have had cute little baby bunnies born yesterday. Bad momma is holding out on me. They must be waiting for me to go away or give up on them to have babies! Bad animals.
Good news is I'll be getting a couple dozen Barred Rock hatching eggs on Thursday. So excited to finally dust off my incubator and start hatching out cute little fluff-balls! I've been reading up on how to tell genders early on with them and it seems pretty straight forward. I was starting to get good at it while reading through, so I have high expectations for myself We'll see how it goes anyway, I do have to admit I was getting a bit of a headache and was starting to get cross-eyed by the end of it!

In other news, the kids are growing up super fast! I'll be moving them outside just as soon as the weather allows for it! DH is going to be buying the fencing materials soon, so the goaties will love that! 200 feet of non-climb fencing just for the four of them! Spoiled goaties 
Actually, it probably won't be just for them. Depending on how it goes with my turkeys, I may expand and get some purebreds rather than the mixed flock I have now. I would love to have some Royal Palms or a few Bourbon Reds 
I've been doing a lot of switching to pures lately, actually. Planning to sell my Pygmy doe later this year and have just NDs. Sold off all my random mixed laying hens and got Speckled Sussex, now going to replace the EEs with BRs.
Poor mixed breeds just aren't as desirable to most people


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 3, 2014)

Cleaned up the incubator today. I'll start it running Thursday morning to set eggs on Friday.  Saturday is the day we pick up our new buck! I'm so excited.  I've been trying to add some color to my goat-herd, but for some reason, they seem to really like to stick to black and roan. Hopefully next year or maybe, just maybe, Franny will have some colorful cuties! Her right side was bulging today, but her ligaments are still there. Patience, patience!  It shouldn't be long now  and it's going to be warming up later this week, so her holding out is actually a good thing right now. (Whatever I have to tell myself, right?) 

Sunday I have some people coming out to hopefully pick out and put a deposit on a few puppies. I'm going to miss them when they go! They're growing up too fast and they're too adorable! I would keep them all if I could! 
So glad I have Koda to keep! My little sweetheart! She was following me around today and she comes running when she hears me  I don't think training her will be much of a challenge at this rate! Little darling


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, the incubator is cleaned up now. I also cleaned up my bird cage and moved the bunny out of it 
I lost my mind a few days ago (I blame the weather) and brought home a new baby....Budgie!
Meet Cheeki, the 10 week old budgie baby:


 
Yes, I am absolutely insane! No, I have absolutely no intention of stopping 
It's nice to have a buddy. Most of my animals are livestock, so it's fun having a little tiny bird pet to snuggle with and enjoy the chirping and adorableness! 

Franny was looking a little more ready this morning. Ligaments are still there, but her stomach looks like it's dropped a bit, so I'm hoping she's getting closer. Stubborn doe. 

Nothing else new right now


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 5, 2014)

oh you remind me of me... not sure that's a good thing but welcome and will enjoy updates on your journal.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 6, 2014)

The incubator is now running and I'll be adding eggs tomorrow evening! So excited!
Well, the husky momma we took in has been seriously weaning her puppies now. Poor little guys, they act like they are starving all the time! I'm feeding them 3 times a day with soft food, but I think they can handle the regular stuff, so I'm going to start feeding them 4 times with regular kibble and see how they do.

Still no kids or kits! 

Cheeki is doing well. He's practically finger trained already and I took him out of his cage several times today. Nevermind that the 'professionals' recommend waiting 2 weeks to bring them out. Who could wait when he's so sweet and wants to come out and play? 

I'm determined to get my turkeys out this weekend. The weather is finally getting nice enough that they need to be out and spread their wings and breed so they can make beautiful little turkey poults for me 
If it warms up enough, I'll clean out all my enclosures this weekend too, so I may not be on much this coming week. We'll see how it goes. I'll try to pop in anyway (especially if there are any babies to post about) but we'll see how it goes. It's March break, so I'll be busy with all my little nieces and nephews! How could they not want to come over with all the babies and cute animals to play with?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 6, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> Well, the incubator is cleaned up now. I also cleaned up my bird cage and moved the bunny out of it
> I lost my mind a few days ago (I blame the weather) and brought home a new baby....Budgie!
> Meet Cheeki, the 10 week old budgie baby:
> View attachment 2209
> ...



Cheeki is so cute.  I'll pm you my address and you  send him on over to me, okay?  Good.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 7, 2014)

Today was a long and busy day! It was house cleaning day, always a challenge, so dishes done, floor cleaned, garbage taken out, tidy up, etc. Then I decide, no, that's not enough work for me today, I'm also going to start getting my turkey fencing up by myself in the snow, in running shoes, because I'm insane 
So I get up about 50 feet of fencing and have meanwhile been going back and forth from the shed, to the house, to the fencing since Franny's ligaments were gone this morning and I'm obsessive. I'm actually writing this to distract myself from going out there for the gazillionth time to check on her 

So, with no change in Franny's condition ALL DAY, my hubby talks me into going out with him, so he whisks me off to the auction where there are of course the most adorable baby bunnies in the history of cuteness! 
We bought a few and we rescued one little baby whose eye was obviously damaged to the point of blindness and a bit of infection, so we rinsed her eye with a mild saline solution and gently wiped away the nasty goop. It's already looking better, swollen, but no longer goopy, so I'm hoping she'll be okay. If it gets worse, we'll have to take her to the vets, but for now, she's in our home nursing station until further notice 

So, I'm overrun with bunnies, waiting to be overrun with goaties, and my back is killing me because I overworked it by overdoing it when I know I shouldn't because my back is a mess and I'm now officially ranting! lol
This will make me feel better:



 

Cheeki is doing marvelous! He's the sweetest little sweetie  He's already coming out of his cage to hang out with me and keep me company and make me laugh at his cute little antics 
See, budgie therapy! Works every time


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 8, 2014)

Another busy day!
Started off by staying up until 3 am waiting for Franny to kid, which she waited until 11 am to do 
Then we went out to pick up our new buckling for fall breeding, so that was a fun 5 hour round trip! Got home and found the turkeys had escaped and were prancing around the yard like they owned the joint 
Got them all back in and now we've got to go get the hatching eggs that I was hoping to set yesterday, but the chickens weren't cooperating.
So, long story short, I'm exhausted and ready to fall over! 
Pictures of the turkey escapade and new ND buckling (he's still stressed, so doesn't look great yet, but he'll settle in):


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## SA Farm (Mar 9, 2014)

Today was a busy puppy day!
All my sweet little babies have deposits placed on them (Except Koda of course!). I'm torn between and 
I'm going to miss their cute little faces soon. Can't believe they're 6 weeks old already!
Did a bunny photo shoot today and got another 50 feet of turkey fencing done. Just another 50 + feet to go! I will soon know how big my turkey run is. I know it's more than 150 feet, anyway. Is that too much space for 4 turkeys?  Maybe I'll throw a goat in there this summer 
To round out my day, I helped my friend out with mucking out stalls (she has horses). The poor guys are shedding like crazy now that the weather is finally turning from brutally cold to moderately cold! Yay, moderately cold!
Tomorrow should get the turkey fencing done and I also have to go to the dentist 
Franny is taking good care of her little boys. They are just so adorable! Amazing how tiny they are! I can hardly remember Miracle and Chance being that tiny - though I know they were!
I love farming!!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 13, 2014)

Got the turkey run completely done the other day! Finally, the turkeys can enjoy..the, well, two feet or so of snow... The main fencing was done, I just had to raise it a few more feet. Once the ground is thawed, we'll be digging some wire under as well. 
At least the sun is shining! 
 
The bucklings are doing well. I can't get over how adorable the little brown kid is : The little roan is cute too, but just such typical colouring that it's not as fun  Which is why the little brown may be sold already! Who could resist him?
 
I'm thinking that it may be time to start milking Franny. I don't relish the idea of wrangling her, but at the same time, I really would like to have some more milk for my bottle babies and every bit of real goat milk I can pour down their throats the happier I am! Of course I can hardly wait to be able to drink it for myself too!

Cheeki is doing good. She's so adorable and I already feel like we're bonding so well! I even went out and bought her some fun toys the other day! My absolute favorite picture of her, I think!

Other than that, I'm just keeping busy with regular chores, housework, and entertaining my younger family members


----------



## kinder (Mar 15, 2014)

What a great family you have, SAfarm. You sure are a busy person. And you sound like you couldn't be happier. So glad for you, and yours..  I'll keep in touch, if you don't mind.
Be well; Kinder.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 15, 2014)

kinder said:


> What a great family you have, SAfarm. You sure are a busy person. And you sound like you couldn't be happier. So glad for you, and yours..  I'll keep in touch, if you don't mind.
> Be well; Kinder.



Thanks, Kinder, please do keep in touch 

There are obviously down-sides, heartache, worries, and struggles with my farm and my family, but I have a hard time complaining about my life because I've been so blessed and I read about others struggling that have it so much worse than me, I just can't bring myself to carry on about my problems 

I had to say goodbye to one of the puppies today  Just a few days shy of 7 weeks. I would have preferred to keep her until at least 8 weeks, but her new owner volunteers at a doggy day-care, so she'll get plenty of socialization - which is what the last few weeks with mom and siblings are really all about anyway.

Just the three left now.
My sweet little Koda and the boy and girl that will go next weekend already!
 
With the weather finally warming up, the fields are turning into mush! Still lots of snow on the ground, but there's slush underneath. It makes for needing rubber boots, but getting icy cold toes!
We picked up another rabbit cage today for a brooder since we also bought about 21 chicks on Friday 
Mostly Barred Rock, which is good since we'll have a couple different bloodlines that way, the rest an assorted mix that we'll probably sell.
Yes, now that kidding season is over, hatching season is in full swing. I have 42 eggs in the incubator right now and that's just the beginning!

My niece talked us into getting her a hand-raised budgie next weekend (she fell in love with Cheeki!), so that's what we'll be doing then!  So Cheeki will soon have a friend 

This week will be clean out the pens week since we did the deep-litter method this winter and with the thaw happening, it's turning into sludge  Poor animals! I'll be starting on that project on Monday. I was going to start it today, but we had to drive out and see the budgies, then we went bowling between meals and petstores and regular animal chores and, well, it didn't happen. I would do it tomorrow, but I won't be home for most of the day, so the work has been shifted to Monday 

On my way home tomorrow I'm also hoping to pick up a very well built brooder/bunny cage that should fit beautifully in my new shed that I'm planning to get/build for an outdoor brooder! 

Also:


----------



## kinder (Mar 15, 2014)

.Auhhhhh.!!. Babby chic pic.. And those puppies they are too cute. . They remind me of my Germen Shepherds. So glad you've been able to find good homes, though. You'll feel better once they've settled into there new homes..
As always; Be well, Kinder.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 18, 2014)

Got a dent in my work done today. A lot of the crud was still mostly frozen, so I had to take it out in sections So now I'm exhausted and that was just one pen 
I've been spending a lot of time with Koda lately. Which has been good for both of us. She's doing well with her house-training and she sticks to me like glue, so I think she'll be a good farm dog as she won't leave me to do things like chase chickens or the farm cat or anything. A huge relief, because if she was inclined to do those things I would have to rehome her!
I love the little cutie





Sadly that's all that's new


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 20, 2014)

Nothing to report at the moment. Right now it's just the endless waiting...
Waiting to pick up things for the farm (fencing, more fencing, so help me fencing lol)
Waiting for the ground to thaw
Waiting for my ladies to produce eggs or offspring
Waiting for the weather to be something other than miserable so I can get some work done
Waiting...endless waiting 

I feel like I'll be old and grey before this winter ends. First day of spring, my foot  

Not one of my most upbeat posts, but it'll do!


----------



## kinder (Mar 21, 2014)

Hurry up, and wait.. I'm with you on that SA Farm.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 23, 2014)

Things have been nice and quiet lately. My NZW doe Zap kindled her first litter of babies yesterday, a whopping 9! Way to go, momma! She's doing very well taking care of them too 
I have eggs hatching next weekend, so my main goal is to clean up my other incubator since I have a staggered hatch and my duck eggs need to keep turning for a while, so the chicken eggs will be going into the still-air for hatching. It tends to hold the humidity better for hatching anyway!
Franny is doing well with her kids. They turned 2 weeks old this weekend and are already starting to nibble on some grain and are eating hay, so that's good


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, my sweet little brown buckling went to be bottle fed in his new pet home today. I'll miss his little cuteness, but I'm glad he went to a good home 
My chicks (well, eggs right now) are going into lockdown tonight! Yay for this weekend!
I have a bunch of critters getting sold on Friday and for some reason we decided to try breeding budgies, so we got a breeding pair! Already on eggs! So excited for those chicks too! 
I've had budgies for years, so I've been keeping busy doing a bunch of research. I learned a lot from the previous owners as well, so I feel prepared right now. Still hoping nothing goes wrong though! 

All of a sudden things are starting to happen! 

Here's my new pair of budgies


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 29, 2014)

4 chicks out of their eggs and a few visible pips, so looks like we'll be going into tomorrow for the majority of the hatching. So tired and excited! 
Today was productive. I got two of my three chicken coops cleaned out and combined the third coop into my bigger coop. I now have 9 hens and 1 rooster in the one pen, the other pen sold (I also lost my SS roo to a marauding dog ), so I'm now streamlined and ready for spring! 
Starting to get a decent amount of eggs now that spring has finally started to rear it's muddy head, so I've been checking them for fertility and will soon be hatching from my own stock! Yay!
Also got my one brooder cleaned up and my other set up for the new hatchlings, I'll be moving a few over before bed and the still-wet babies will be moved in the morning.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like a lot more eggs were duds than I was expecting. Only got 6 chicks from 30 eggs 
I'm fairly certain the majority of them were too cold when collected, so I'll be contacting my source and getting replacements for those ones.
I feel like I got a lot of work done today, though I spent a lot of time just sitting outside enjoying the sunshine and warm temperature! Finally spring is here! 
Looks like one of my Rouen ducks is laying green eggs! I'm fairly excited about that since apparently there's only about 35% chance of them laying colored eggs! 
I'll be setting a new batch of eggs probably next weekend with some of my ducks thrown in. I have two incubators, so doing a staggered hatch isn't an issue 
I'm just so happy it's spring, I can hardly contain myself!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay, now spring is here! Got my first turkey egg of the season this morning! 
Sadly, the egg I thought I was getting from my Rouen was, indeed, coming from my EE. She flies out of her enclosure to lay her egg in the duck house 
Disappointing, but at least she's laying! She's a very pretty blue EE, so I'm excited to hatch some chicks from her  You can see her egg is almost as big as the Pekin egg beside it. Above are my turkey egg and an egg I'm not sure who's laying from my chicken coop. You can tell that the duck house is messy comparatively. I do my best to keep them tidy, but they refuse to be clean for more than a day


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 5, 2014)

So, ironically, my Rouen does lay green eggs after all! My EE was laying her green eggs in the duck house, but day before yesterday, there was not only her egg, but one of the Pekin eggs and an egg identical to the Pekin egg, but green!
I'm really getting excited about setting a bunch of my eggs tomorrow! Time to test the hatch rate!
Other than my excitement about hatching, there's nothing really exciting going on around here. The ground is a mess of mud and my ongoing battle with muddy dog prints in the house is never ending! Looking forward to the ground being a little less of a mess!
Next weekend we'll be able to start working on the Pheasant run, so I'm definitely looking forward to that!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 6, 2014)

Set about 30 eggs today 
Updated picture of Koda!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 7, 2014)

What a cutie...and congrats on the eggs!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 13, 2014)

Today was 'build the pheasant run' day! Made good progress, so they should be able to move into it tomorrow, finally! 
I'll be setting over 3 dozen eggs today since all my birds have been laying profusely! 1 dozen turkey, 1dozen chicken, and over a dozen duck. The ducks are the best layers, the turkeys are above expectations and the chickens are holding steady. 
Last night I candled the eggs I set last weekend and every egg I checked was starting to vein beautifully! I'm really looking forward to little baby peeps again soon! 
I love farming! The babies, the challenges, the management - it all suits me perfectly!


----------



## happy acres (Apr 13, 2014)

Know what you mean!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 24, 2014)

Lockdown for some of my eggs today, so I'm looking forward to Sunday hatch! Got tons of fencing done lately and moved a bunch of chicks outside. They're pretty much fully feathered and have been without a heat lamp for over 3 weeks, but the weather was so up and down, I didn't feel comfortable putting them out until now! Normally I wouldn't put them out unless it was about 20 degrees, but since that's not even in the 14 day forecast, they'll have to deal with the 10-15 that's out there now. I also need the brooder space now, since I should have something hatching every weekend from now until some undetermined future date! (What can I say, I'm addicted to hatching!)

And, of course, I have pictures!
Adorable baby bun, Obsidian my gorgeous Ameraucana rooster, Ducks sunning in their pen which is finally starting to green up a bit!, Copper strutting his stuff, my pair of Silver Pheasants, and my incubator full to the max of duck, chicken, and turkey eggs! The duck eggs are a little dirty since their pen was a mud puddle up until this week , but the ducklings inside are growing nicely, so obviously not too muddy!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 30, 2014)

My first hatch went well: 11 of 13. I can live with those odds! One of the chicks pipped and zipped, but didn't make it, so there would have been 12  All chicks have gone to their new homes and lockdown for the next batch will be tomorrow, so things are moving along. 
I'm really hoping my silver pheasant hen sits on her eggs. She just started laying on Sunday and there were two in there yesterday, so she's doing her thing.  she goes broody next week or so and raises them! I really don't have room in my incubator for more right now! Not to mention brooder space!
Pictures of a few of the hatchlings:


----------



## SA Farm (May 3, 2014)

Well, I have to admit I've never done hatch or fertility rates before. Never really understood it and never needed to know until I started selling hatching eggs. So, I have figured out based on my first turkey hatch, that my turkeys have an 83% Fertility Rate and a 100% hatch rate! 
Copper, Platinum, Brass, and Mercury are the proud parents of 5 little poults! Still in the incubator fluffing out! (The last one in the egg hatched too)
 
So excited about my first poults from my own stock! Thrilled with both the hatch rate and fertility rate as well, actually! The last two batches of hatching eggs I bought were Fertility 33% and 57% and Hatch Rate 75% and 80%, so just not nearly as fantastic as my own stock! 

We've been getting a lot of rain and still have rather cool temperatures 10-15* only! Unheard of for May! It's been strange to have the season start so late! 
Today we traded an unwanted table saw for a small shed, so DH is going to fix it up and we're going to move our big brooders into it. We'll still have the day-olds inside, but once they start feathering out, they'll move into there with a heat lamp instead of being all dusty and messy in my basement!
So things are looking up!


----------



## happy acres (May 3, 2014)

I moved my chicks out yesterday! It's good to have the house back!


----------



## SA Farm (May 5, 2014)

How is it that in under a year I can forget how fragile turkey poults are? I lost two of the five within the first day. The other three are going strong and are getting friendly too, so that's the upside...

Platinum has decided to go broody and since it'll only be her first time, I gave her 7 eggs to set on. She's been sticking so far, so 

I think Mercury may be next since she was sitting beside Platinum hissing at me this morning. With Platinum out of commission now, I'm not sure how many eggs I'm going to get...I'll have to check under Platinum every couple of days in case Brass and Mercury are still laying and she's absorbing them under her 
Don't worry, I marked the 7, so any I take from her will go straight into the incubator and I'll just lock them down early to be on the safe side.
I also set the 5 Silver Pheasant eggs since the hen has shown absolutely no interest in brooding them herself. Hopefully they're fertile!


----------



## RockyMountainFarms (May 13, 2014)

that the pheasant eggs hatch.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (May 13, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> Got the turkey run completely done the other day! Finally, the turkeys can enjoy..the, well, two feet or so of snow... The main fencing was done, I just had to raise it a few more feet. Once the ground is thawed, we'll be digging some wire under as well.
> At least the sun is shining!
> View attachment 2470
> The bucklings are doing well. I can't get over how adorable the little brown kid is : The little roan is cute too, but just such typical colouring that it's not as fun  Which is why the little brown may be sold already! Who could resist him?
> ...



Gosh, that little brown buckling was cute! I'm with ya on the real goat milk; it's what I'm doing with my bottle kids (mostly on goat with no more n' half/two-thirds of cow's milk when need be). 

Pardon me, but adorable is an understatement!  Cheeki looks like a princess sittin' on a lovely wreath of flowers.



SA Farm said:


> Thanks, Kinder, please do keep in touch
> 
> There are obviously down-sides, heartache, worries, and struggles with my farm and my family, but I have a hard time complaining about my life because I've been so blessed and I read about others struggling that have it so much worse than me, I just can't bring myself to carry on about my problems
> We picked up another rabbit cage today for a brooder since we also bought about 21 chicks on Friday
> ...



That's a good thing, SA; wish I could do that too, but when I get a lot of hard hits, it just kinda gets me down.   I'm glad you can see through it and keep pushing on. : )  

Aww...who couldn't fall in love with Cheeki?  She's such a precious little thing. 




SA Farm said:


> Well, my sweet little brown buckling went to be bottle fed in his new pet home today. I'll miss his little cuteness, but I'm glad he went to a good home
> My chicks (well, eggs right now) are going into lockdown tonight! Yay for this weekend!
> I have a bunch of critters getting sold on Friday and for some reason we decided to try breeding budgies, so we got a breeding pair! Already on eggs! So excited for those chicks too!
> I've had budgies for years, so I've been keeping busy doing a bunch of research. I learned a lot from the previous owners as well, so I feel prepared right now. Still hoping nothing goes wrong though!
> ...



How exciting!  Let us know how they do raising their brood and all.    What kind of turkeys do you have again? And, one more question; did you make your own incubator or did you buy one?  

~PC


----------



## SA Farm (May 16, 2014)

@RockyMountainFarms 
I am really looking forward to pheasant chicks! I really hope they hatch well! 

@Pioneer Chicken 
I do get down, more often than I'd like, but I try not to complain, that's all 
Unfortunately my budgie babies didn't make it. Two hatched, but they both perished within the first week, so we'll probably try again this fall or winter when I'm not so busy with my farm!
I have a mixed group of heritage. The Tom is a Bourbon Red/Bronze cross or Red Bronze, and my hens are Bronze, Narraganset, and Beltsville. We're going to be picking up some more Beltsville so we can have purebreds next year.
We bought our incubators. We have a Hovabator and a Farm Innovator and have it set up so the eggs are in the turner in the Hovabator until lockdown in the Innovator. That way we only have one incubator to clean and we found the Innovator was better for hatches as the Hovabator tended to shrink wrap the chicks when the humidity was around 70% for lockdown, so with the forced air, it just wasn't keeping humidity well enough.
The system we're using works fantastic, since I can set eggs every week and have had high hatch rates 
DH is talking about expanding and buying a cabinet incubator next year!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (May 17, 2014)

@Pioneer Chicken
I do get down, more often than I'd like, but I try not to complain, that's all 
Unfortunately my budgie babies didn't make it. Two hatched, but they both perished within the first week, so we'll probably try again this fall or winter when I'm not so busy with my farm!
I have a mixed group of heritage. The Tom is a Bourbon Red/Bronze cross or Red Bronze, and my hens are Bronze, Narraganset, and Beltsville. We're going to be picking up some more Beltsville so we can have purebreds next year.
We bought our incubators. We have a Hovabator and a Farm Innovator and have it set up so the eggs are in the turner in the Hovabator until lockdown in the Innovator. That way we only have one incubator to clean and we found the Innovator was better for hatches as the Hovabator tended to shrink wrap the chicks when the humidity was around 70% for lockdown, so with the forced air, it just wasn't keeping humidity well enough.
The system we're using works fantastic, since I can set eggs every week and have had high hatch rates 
DH is talking about expanding and buying a cabinet incubator next year! [/QUOTE]

Aww...sorry they didn't make it. Hopefully it'll be better next time! 

  If I ever move, I'd like to get myself a trio of Narragansett turkeys; turkeys seem like a whole nother fun adventure. : ) 

That's good to know. I've been trying to decide whether to purchase my own incubator or try my hand again at building one (the one I made a few years back had a hatch rate of 5 chicks out of 4 dozen eggs.  Yeah, not too swell). That's great you're getting high hatch rates!   I've got friends who have a cabinet incubator  ( a GQF Sportsman) which they found on Craigslist for a pretty good price.  It's worked very well for them and I think they've already got their money back hatching and selling chicks.  

Looking forward to more of your posts. 

~PC  : )


----------



## SA Farm (May 31, 2014)

5 out of 5 Silver Pheasant chicks hatched and have made it to the brooder! 
So excited about them! Our first pheasant pair and a fantastic hatch rate! Doesn't get much better than 100%! Go Travis and Tiffany! (The pheasant parents )
Yes, I've been super busy with spring hatches! Yesterday we picked up our own order of birds, so my space just went down and my work-load went up drastically! I had to move some of my older chicks outside even though I normally would have waited another few weeks. Fortunately the weather is nice and hot for them and I gave them plenty of straw to snuggle in, so they're doing fine.
Our barred rock chicks have been growing beautifully and are doing fantastic. I'm excited to be able to offer chicks and whatnot from them next year. It took a bit of doing to find different high quality lines, but I'm really passionate about out-crossing my animals. I understand line-breeding and would do it if I absolutely had to, but as long as I can find good and diverse stock, my hubby is usually willing to help me with the drive. (Yesterday we drove 6 hours for some birds!) 
Right now I also have 5 broody birds! 3 turkeys, a duck, and a chicken. My bantam hen wanted to go broody, but she gave up after a few days. She'll probably do better next year.
Some broody pics: Speck, Mercury, and Ya. (The 3 Pekins are Ya, Ya, Ya and the two Rouens are Tyco and Taco. Blame my niece and Rio )

  

Anyhow, the only other major information is that the mosquitoes are out and they are evil and I hate them! I think I have about 200 bites just from doing my chores and gardening. Evil Mosquitoes! If only I could eradicate them from the earth! We need more swallows and bats around here, I tell ya! 4 varieties of birds kept, not one breed takes out the mosquitoes!  It's just not right! 
Sorry for the mini-rant  lol


----------



## happy acres (May 31, 2014)

Have you tried hanging purple Martin gourds? And put up some bat houses as well. If you have a pond, add koi to it. Guinea hens are really good about eating bugs too!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jun 3, 2014)

I hear you on the 'squitos. They are just awful round these parts especially since they love me more than the rest of my folks.   We totally need more  bats, dragonflies, and whatever else eats those vicious critters round here.  I usually only see one bat all by his lonesome when I'm out for evening milking. Ugh...

It's very true guineas eat all types of insects (especially flies and ticks), but mine don't seem to be taking care of the skeeters.  Really just need more bats and the like, you know?  

Awesome hatch rate, by the way. 

Love the duck names; too cute! 

Keep us posted on the broodies; I love it when I have broody birds!


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have a bat box out there, but I haven't seen any bats around - ever. I have seen some swallows around at least. We have a pond that needs to be dug out before we could add fish to it, as it's too shallow right now and tends to dry off in the summer. Yes, it is perfect mosquito breeding ground, but since our area is rather marshy anyway, it's not like it's their only option 
Can't do guineas. Too noisy and I think they're rather ugly. I'm pretty much at my limit for noise since we do have neighbors. Between the goats, turkeys, chickens, and everything else making noise all day, not to mention the occasional dog barking extravaganza, I really don't need to bother them more than I already am 

Today I traded Franny for a bunch of heritage turkey poults. I think it was a fair deal and from the looks of things, she's going to be spoiled rotten, so that's great. I'm happy for her and for me 
Which, of course, means that we'll be adding to our turkey flock and will be going from a simple quad of turkeys, to who knows how many 
DH is talking about finding and raising a few purebred heritage breeds such as the Bourbon Red, Royal Palm, or Narragansett as well, so I'm bracing for more fence building and whatnot.
Yes, we are insane and addicted to finding and raising these fantastic farm animals. No, we are not planning to quit - not even slow down apparently 
I think we're going to have to hire someone to help me next year.
Since we're expanding to 3 breeds of purebred chickens: Barred Plymouth Rock, Speckled Sussex, and Ameraucana. Also hoping to be able to find some Golden or Blue Laced Red Wyandottes eventually as well.
We have a quad of Nigerian Dwarf goats.
We are expanding our ducks into purebred Pekin and Rouen.
We are planning to expand our turkeys into 3 breeds: Mixed, Bourbon Red, and something else depending on what we can find. Probably either the Narragansett or Royal Palm, like I said. I'd prefer the Royal Palm 
We're planning to add to our Silver Pheasant flock. We're hoping that we have a good number of females in our group of 5 chicks, and we'll try to trade off our male for an unrelated one next year potentially.
We bought a Pilgrim gander gosling and we're considering finding and adding some females for him either this year or next.
Add all that to the rabbitry and other random animals and I really don't think I will be able to do all the upkeep by myself. DH works 6 days a week, so I'm it for daily care and maintenance of everything. 

It's beyond crazy and I love it


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't know how it happens...I really don't! 

Last night we picked up half a dozen white Embden goslings. Because we need more  Of course they're adorable and I took one outside to take pictures and the little bug wouldn't stay in the grass but insisted on climbing up into my lap 

While we're at it, we get the purebred Ameraucana chicks I've been looking for. Saw the parents, knew the bloodline, saw the eggs and some of the hatch from the year before. I'm happy with the quality, so I'm happy to be able to add them to my breeding stock! 
We also got some Speckled Sussex today to replace our roosters. Yes, there is an 's' at the end. We did not have good luck with roosters last year. We did well with our hens and still have some, but we went through 4 roosters! Predator, fluke, frostbite, and sold the last guy because he clearly wasn't pure  Hopefully these little tinies have better luck. I'm planning to keep a few of the cockerels, just to have a backup in case something happens to my first choice!
So, what else did we get you ask with concern for our mental health? lol 
We picked up half a dozen Bourbon Red poults and 10 Bourbon Red/Blue Slates as well as 1 Royal Palm jake. So with the hens and tom we already have, we should have a couple nice groups of unrelated turkeys next year. 
Our plans are coming together 

Now some cute broody hen pics, because they're adorable


----------



## happy acres (Jun 8, 2014)

Is that .....ducklings? With a Turkey hen?


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol. Yep. They had stopped laying to go broody, so I gave her a bunch of duck eggs to set on. She takes care of them like they're her own


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 10, 2014)

That is so adorable!  But who is going to teach them to swim?


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been on for so long. I've been reeling from some predator problems and the subsequent losses. Safe to say I've been rather bummed lately.
We got some replacement stock for the birds we lost. We set up a live trap and moved Koda's kennel out back so she can keep the predators away. So far so good on that front. 
On a more positive note, my hatches have done well and we finally got some new goat fencing up. My other Speckled Sussex hen went broody on her own eggs/nest that she made, so I have that to look forward to. Same as the other Pekin duck. 
Not feeling overly chatty, so I'll just post some fun pictures now


----------



## happy acres (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry for your losses!  That really is a bummer! Glad other things are working out better for you.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry.  I totally understand how that feels.    

Love the goat photo; looks like s/he's smiling. : )


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 15, 2014)

Things are going better now. Got the goats out pretty much full time finally and now that I'm done with hatching, my basement is getting a bit cleaner. Just have a few more birds to grow up and move out, then I can do an over-haul on the whole mess!
The rabbits are having a good break and I've been doing alright with selling some and have been buying a few as well for my own future breeding stock. Slowly selling off my mixes for pure New Zealands, but I'm having trouble finding reds and I really want at least one  At least I've got some blacks and steels now to add to my whites 
I still haven't found out what's been killing my birds, but my precautions seem to be doing the trick, so fingers crossed, whatever it was doesn't come back!
On Sunday we went out for the day, and, as usual the weather forecast was wrong. But this time I paid for it dearly since I didn't bring any sunscreen on our excursion and am currently agonizingly burned. I haven't had a sunburn this bad since I got stranded in the middle of a lake on a boat whose fuel pump broke. We were stuck there for a good 3-4 hours in full water-reflected sun  
I rarely burn as I tan quite easily and spend a lot of time outdoors, so I'm not impressed!  This emoticon not only expresses my angst at being burned, it also matches my red face  
Between the aloe gel, the oil mix my mom made, and some goat milk moisturizer, I'm not in as much pain as I could be and am even hopeful that I won't peel in too many places. I'm sure my nose and left shoulder will peel regardless though 
Here's a few pics of Chance and Miracle. They're growing like weeds and I think they're going to be really nice does when they grow up a bit. Love these little girls  It's funny that Miracle used to be my favorite, but now it's Chance. That happened with my last twin doelings as well. The one I really liked when she was a baby turned out to be the one I had an easier time parting with than her sister. Weird, right?


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 20, 2014)

We've had a lot of rain lately, so with that and the heat, it's been soo humid! Blech.
I sold one of my mix does today. One more to go and I'll be down to pure NZs! Yay! Also have a whole passel of kits to find homes for. If not, they'll be going to freezer camp 
I do have 5 does between the ages of 3-4 months that I refuse to eat. They're really pretty and I think they'll make fantastic breeding stock. I really liked the mixes, so I'll miss them  They weren't pure, but they were good breeders and had nice large litters for me. But, I've wanted NZ Reds forever, so it's a rather bittersweet change for me. 
My birds are growing well and I think I'll have some nice stock for next year. I like having a variety, but small numbers. For chickens, I think I'll end up with 5 BR, 5-6 SS, and I still don't know on the Am since there's looking like a good number of hens in the mix and I'm planning to replace my rooster.
With turkeys, I really don't know what I'll end up with. I'm hoping for at least a quad of mixes and a trio of BR, but we'll see.
End of July and I'm already starting to think about who to winter and who to sell


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 24, 2014)

Things are going well  I've been concentrating on the rabbitry portion of the farm lately as everybody else is just busy growing and eating their way through the summer 
This is my favorite summer of all time. It cools down every night and only gets hot in the afternoons. We had two days of heat/humidity and then right back to nice and cool 
Right now I have my 3 goats in their 10x10 dog kennel and we've been moving it every 3 days or so. I find it absolutely amazing how quickly and efficiently they clear it out since the field is mostly brush and weeds and they love it! I took pictures:
Before (July 21) --------------- After (July 24)
 
Impressive, right? The goaties are nice and plump from all that good eating! 
We plan to remove most of the twigs left behind and seed the field with a nice grass mix for next year  Fortunately we have enough acreage to be able to cycle them quite nicely, so the parts we seed probably won't be touched until it's well established, then I may just leave it for hay....hmmm....well, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## MsDeb (Jul 29, 2014)

Just discovered the journals and am reading my way through. I have to say I'm just amazed with all your critters. I'm still just trying to figure out goats. And we're moving around an 8x8 pen daily.  Goats do amazing yard work!


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 29, 2014)

MsDeb said:


> Just discovered the journals and am reading my way through. I have to say I'm just amazed with all your critters. I'm still just trying to figure out goats. And we're moving around an 8x8 pen daily.  Goats do amazing yard work!


Thanks  I love the challenge and the constant learning curve that comes with so many varieties!
I have to read my own journal through myself occasionally, just to remember what's been going on I am cursed with a terrible memory, so anything I don't do on a near daily basis is usually forgotten...
What can I say, I live in the moment 

So, reading it through again, I realize that I haven't updated on Koda!
She's my girl, crazy and fun-loving. She's got some basics, but she's a farm dog now, so I probably won't get around to doing agility with her unfortunately 
She has turned into a beautiful Dog


----------



## MsDeb (Jul 29, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> I have to read my own journal through myself occasionally, just to remember what's been going on I am cursed with a terrible memory, so anything I don't do on a near daily basis is usually forgotten...
> What can I say, I live in the moment
> View attachment 4465



Yep, that's why I have to start journaling also.  (And Koda is beautiful!)


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Aug 6, 2014)

Koda is so pretty!!  I want to train my dog for agility; she just loves the jumps and she's so very active, too.  How's Cheeki doing?


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 6, 2014)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Koda is so pretty!!  I want to train my dog for agility; she just loves the jumps and she's so very active, too.  How's Cheeki doing?



Sadly, we lost all our budgies except for Blu  He was in a different part of the house, so whatever they died from, he wasn't exposed to it  We never did find out. They were all fine one day and gone the next...


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Aug 6, 2014)

Aww, sorry to hear that.


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 7, 2014)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Aww, sorry to hear that.


Thanks, at least I've still got Blu


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 11, 2014)

So this weekend we started to clean up the basement ...Let me tell you - the basement is an assortment of about 4 households worth of junk, stuff, knickknacks, and assorted belongings. Add that to my incubators, brooders, and cages and you've got a mess worthy of only the greatest of pack-rats.
So, between sorting through it, vacuuming, and cleaning, we were down there for a grand total of 6 hours straight and got it half done.
Yeah, half 
And that's just the main room down there. There are two closets we didn't even open and the laundry room down there to work on.
So the incubators are stacked away and the brooders are dismantled and stored for the year and we took out about 6 industrial sized garbage bags worth of garbage and 2 of donations.
Whew!
While we were at it, we finally got the little shed moved to it's semi-permanent location and that's where the critter stuff is stored. It's so nice to have that stuff out of my basement and foyer! 

Anyhow, the animals are doing well and I've totally fallen for Candy Corn, my Mini Rex buck. He's the sweetest little dude ever! He's been living in the kitchen for quarantine and even with it over, he's still up here. I've been taking him on the couch with me (litter trained) and he comes over and snuggles in my lap 
Most of my buns just run around and explore when they're out, so it's nice to have one that likes to snuggle  Cute little snuggle-bun


----------



## MsDeb (Aug 19, 2014)

Mama said they'rd be days like this. Even the dentist should be a cake walk compared to all that!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 19, 2014)

MsDeb said:


> Mama said they'rd be days like this. Even the dentist should be a cake walk compared to all that!



x 2.  What a lousy day.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Aug 19, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> Thanks, at least I've still got Blu



You're quite right!! I don't believe I've seen any photos of him yet... * hint *  hint *   



SA Farm said:


> So this weekend we started to clean up the basement ...Let me tell you - the basement is an assortment of about 4 households worth of junk, stuff, knickknacks, and assorted belongings. Add that to my incubators, brooders, and cages and you've got a mess worthy of only the greatest of pack-rats.
> So, between sorting through it, vacuuming, and cleaning, we were down there for a grand total of 6 hours straight and got it half done.
> Yeah, half
> And that's just the main room down there. There are two closets we didn't even open and the laundry room down there to work on.
> ...




Oh, now, he's just handsome!! What a little cutie! 



SA Farm said:


> Yesterday was not a good day for me. It actually started on Sunday when we had to go out for the afternoon/evening and I left my dog in our room... Well, turns out he had a stomach upset or something all over the bed while we were gone
> So we pulled out the couch and got to sleep very late thanks to the long clean up job. Then I wake up early to Blu singing at dawn and my niece playing video games a few feet from my head with the volume turned up.
> So, I get up and the right side of my mouth was killing me since the last time I flossed a chunk of filling or tooth or something popped out, so I called the dentist and made an appointment. Meanwhile, I'm in pain all day thanks to the stupid toothache!
> So hubby gets home and we have to go move the goaties, so out we go and I stepped on a thorn or something that went through my shoe. Then, we're moving the enclosure and DH tips it and it smashes me in the head.
> ...



Aww, I'm sorry.   It's no fun having a day when everything seems to go wrong.   Hey, if it makes you feel any better,  I  peeled off what I  thought was nearly half of  my pinky nail and spent the next few hours in excruciating pain (took a bit for the pain killers to set in) when I was locking up the goats several weeks ago. Turns out, it was only a quarter of the nail. It's still healing from that episode.   Anyway, hope you have a better day soon!!


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks, guys! I hate complaining! 
How could I not post pictures of Blu! Shame on me! 
The first two are from today, the flying one from a month or two ago, and the last two are baby pics of his first week or two here 
He loves his balloon - a little too much as he was feeding it seeds today


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow, he's gorgeous!  Really neat how you captured him in flight, too!  LOL He's so cute!!


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 7, 2014)

Things have been busy around here lately! It's rabbit breeding season and it won't be long before it's goat breeding season as well! Normally I start in September for that, but since it's supposedly going to be a harsh winter again, I'm going to breed later on this fall for a change.
The turkeys are finally old enough to tell gender and I've got a nice combination going for spring! 
The garden is spitting out produce left, right, and center! Tons of cherry tomatoes as usual! 
Now that fall is just around the corner, we're busy getting our sheds, hutches, and whatnot all repaired and organized for winter. There's more, but I know you guys are opposed to fall to-do lists, so I'll just say there's lots of other stuff that needs done! 
This year my hubby is planning to make Turducken for Thanksgiving or Christmas. A chicken inside a duck inside a turkey.  We'll be using our own birds for the meal, so I'm rather looking forward to trying it!
We'll probably eat the drake on the right since the bibbed drake is so cute I'll probably try to sell him instead
 
And Gruff 3 is looking really good. I think he'll do well with the does this fall/winter. I'm not planning to breed Chance or Miracle until they're a year old, so he'll winter with Granny.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 11, 2014)

DH and I have decided to find a pet home for Miracle  At 7 months old, I just don't see her being big or hearty enough to be a good breeder/milker - even a year from now. I'm going to see if I can find her a good pet home, but if not I'll keep her as a pet myself, but I think it would be better for her to have more attention and care. I'm afraid our limited resources have to go to productive animals  Mind you, she's so tiny, how much could she really eat!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Sep 13, 2014)

Yep, I know what you mean.  I had to sell one of my favorite does this spring, a doe I'd had since she was three months old.  I'm probably going to have to sell another doe- our first, the one who started it all- next spring since her production just isn't making it worth it to keep her. It's unfortunate,but finances just won't allow it to continue... : / Hugs and hoping you find Miracle a wonderful, loving home if that's so what you choose to do.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 13, 2014)

Well, we found Miracle a new home (a fantastic pet home just around the corner - Yay!) and her sale along with a bunch of chickens and rabbits allowed me to add to my farm. Because, you know, I need more animals! 
Next year we'll be producing F1 Mini Manchas since we now have 2 LaMancha does in our herd! 
I know. I really do need help! 
I look at it this way: I sold 1 goat, 6 chickens, 2 turkeys, and 2 rabbits in order to afford the 2 goats and a few other things (lumber mostly), so I have less animals now 
So our tiny herd of goats is up to 5 
Maple is in milk, so I'll be up early tomorrow milking again. I'm looking forward to it! 
Maple and Clover (chocolate) in the car on their way home with us 



 

In other news, we've been insanely busy building our new hay barn and getting all the animals sorted out. Paring down our stock for the winter mostly.
We're also considering building another goat shed since I don't know how easily the 4 does will integrate and have to keep Maple and Clover in quarantine for now anyway. We always have extra dog houses around, so that's where Granny and Chance are right now and Gruff has his own residence since I don't need any kids until AFTER February next year!
So, long story short, sad to lose Miracle, I'll miss her sweet little face, but I'm excited about my new goaties


----------



## JakeM (Sep 13, 2014)

That is exactly how I transport goats! Lay a tarp down and put them on top. I know it can be hard to need to sell animals, but just think of it as improving genetics if you need to!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## SA Farm (Sep 14, 2014)

Busy day today! Got up early to milk Maple and found a German Shepherd in my back yard harassing Gruff  - good thing Gruff has his horns! That shepherd wasn't getting very far with him!
Caught the shepherd and put him in my empty dog kennel. Got that done and walked over to my rabbits and found that he had killed one of my NZR does  Of course is was my favorite one! 
Good thing I didn't see that first or I may have grabbed a gun instead of a leash 
Owners came by later on, picked him up and paid for the rabbit/damage at least. Doesn't bring her back, but we did manage to find a replacement...Not the same though 

Anyhow, after I kenneled the dog, I went out back and put Granny and Chance out. Then I went back and milked Maple. She was perfect! Stood like a lady while I milked her - what a difference in teat size! I'm so used to milking Granny now with her tiny teats, it was quite the change to go from 3 fingers to the full hand to milk her! 
I didn't strip her udder since she's still feeding Clover, but she gave me an easy 3 1/2 cups this morning and 2 1/2 tonight making a total of 6 cups! Tasted great too 

Did the rest of the chores and worked on the hay barn a bit, then went to pick up the rabbits and just got everybody settled in for the night.
I feel like I could go to bed now!


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't know if I've mentioned it before, but fall is my favorite time of year  The harvest, the preparations for winter, the cooler, less buggy, weather. 
I tend to have more energy in the fall, which is also good since there's always so much to do! Today and tomorrow are rainy, so I'm not getting as much done as I would like, but little bits at a time is fine with me.
Today, before the rain, I went out and spent some time in the turkey pen with Chance and Granny. The turkey pen is far too big for our turkeys and has become rather overgrown over the summer, so the goaties are doing their part to help clean it up!
  
(I can't believe that Dwarf goats and turkeys are about the same size! I've had them both for a while, but never side-by-side until today! What a shock lol)

So there I was sitting on the cement pad that will become a shed someday and Granny comes up behind me and puts her head on my shoulder  So I sit there petting her and, of course, Chance wants her share of attention too. Granny didn't like that much and butted her out of the way, but once she realized that I had two hands, she was fine again 
  
Like mother, like daughter


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 18, 2014)

The hay barn has legs! Tonight we'll be concentrating on squaring them off and putting up the support beams. Hopefully we can at least have the basics and the roof done by Sunday since we have hay being delivered either tonight or tomorrow. Good thing we've got several tarps handy!
 
The 2x4s are just there temporarily to keep it standing...

Is it just my imagination, or are the leaves starting to turn already?


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 26, 2014)

The hay barn is done, the hay is all in. I may have sprained my wrist,, but the hay is in! My wrist is wrapped and I can still use it, so that's what counts!
The goats cleared the turkey pen beautifully, so they're back in their own fenced enclosures. I'm considering having them clear my chicken pen while I'm having them clear different areas, since it's a jungle in there and I actually can't find my chickens if they don't want to be found. Plus, I'm not getting any eggs and am pretty sure they're being laid somewhere! Yes, that's right, the enclosure is so large I can't find their hiding places!
Guess I know what I'll be doing this afternoon! Hanging out in the chicken pen with the goats to make sure the goats don't ruin my chicken fencing! Well, the chicken house needs to be cleaned out anyway, so I might as well get that done too. 
We've heard from Miracle's new owners. She is now known as Isabel and is fitting in beautifully. Apparently her best friend is a big pig and they snuggle together at night 
Gandalf has grown into a good guardian gander and is huge! He likes to sleep on the 'salad bar' and does a great job of watching out for his ducks  We still haven't been able to find him some girls, but we'll try again for him next year.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 29, 2014)

So, my hay barn is coming along...Still needs some work, but the hay is in!  
Looking forward to a bunch of baby bunnies over the next few weeks as well. I'm having a hard time deciding how late to breed since last year was so brutal, I don't want to lose litters to the cold again 
Still debating when to get the goaties bred. Haven't put Gruff with anybody yet. Won't breed Chance or Clover until at least December, so it's just between Granny and Maple...and Granny may already be bred, I'm still not sure


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, not much is going on lately. Typical cold and rainy weather right now, so just getting the basics done and staying in the house for the most part. The few nice days we're expecting will be busy ones since there's still a lot of work to be done before winter is upon us!
Maple is leaving. Just got her and now my sister is adopting her! Chance is going to go along as a companion until Maple kids so that will be a fun experience for them 
I'm starting to think Granny is pregnant...We'll know for sure in December and once Maple and Chance leave, I may have her with Gruff for a bit, just to see if there's any interest there.
My DH got me another budgie for my birthday  I'm looking forward to having another budgie friend. As I'm typing this, Blu is hanging out on my keyboard singing and prancing around...he's so cute. Gumdrop and I are just getting to know each other, so I'm not expecting much of her yet! She's super cute though 
Cleaned up my room today lol. Probably will start working on the basement some more too now that I'm more house-bound again.
Blu and Gumdrop, the newest addition


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 8, 2014)

adorable budgies.  when lewis ends up going to kitty heaven i have thought about getting some finches for here in the house but since he is such an old cat (he's 20 this year) i figured I'd let him live without the temptation of birds in his house


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 8, 2014)

goatgurl said:


> adorable budgies.  when lewis ends up going to kitty heaven i have thought about getting some finches for here in the house but since he is such an old cat (he's 20 this year) i figured I'd let him live without the temptation of birds in his house


I think finches and canaries are cute, but I like the interaction and relationship that you build with budgies more than the cute visual and sounds from finches and canaries - but that's me 
We have two cats, but they get a different part of the house!


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 11, 2014)

Tomorrow is going to be busy! I have an order for breeding age rabbits for spring, so we have to get some hutches built so we can house them for winter. DH needs to get his pheasant run fixed so they can move from their temporary housing back to their own run, and we also have some other random repairs to do and we still have some housing swapping to do for the birds and rabbits.
Hopefully we'll get things sorted out 
I'm actually looking forward to getting the rabbit hutches built. I always need more room for them for some reason...can't think of why that could possibly be... 
I'm hoping that if it goes well and I like the setup of the hutches, that I can build extras to sell. 
We'll see how it goes


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 12, 2014)

i like the budgies more for interaction too, i use to have some years ago and they are so much fun and altho i have never had the finches i like their little tweeters and chirps, kind of like having the outdoors in.   had a budgie years ago and had a Siamese cat at the same time and they got along well until one day i went to the store and when i came back i had a smiling cat and budgie feet on the bathroom floor.  i swore never again to have both species in the same house at the same time.  i was traumatized.
 good luck on the bunny hutches.  i have thought for sometime that i would like to raise rabbits but am trying to trim down for a while so I'm waiting to see if i get over the bunny want and if it doesn't go away then i will rethink it.  i want to take a little bit of a breath before i get into something new.


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 21, 2014)

So things are moving right along! Not feeling very chatty, so I'll just upload some pictures 
Duck, duck, goose, and goaties...


----------



## SA Farm (Nov 1, 2014)

Things are going pretty well. We managed to sell the majority of our excess stock, so we're just about ready for winter now. Have some reorganizing to do housing-wise, then we're good to go.
Still have some building/preparation to do for winter and I'm hoping we can get the majority of it done this weekend since we don't have plans for once. I need at least one more rabbit hutch for the winter and have a few minor repairs to do on some of the other housing and then we'll be ready for it.
I just hope it doesn't rain/isn't crappy so we can get the work done! The rain's been holding us back and since most of the work I can't do myself during the week, so it falls to the only times hubby isn't working!
So fingers crossed we can get stuff done today and tomorrow!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi! How's everything going? I've got to sell/ butcher some of our critters as well.  And then I need a new chicken area built and some fixin up/ adjustments to the goat areas.   Then I'll be just about ready for winter.  We've already had a freeze down here in Texas.  Brrr... excited about the prospect of snow, though. ( :


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow, I haven't been on here in what seems like forever! Things have been going really well. We're well on our way to having all our goats bred for the spring, so that's always exciting! 
Granny is due March, Maple in April, and I'm fairly certain Chance just got bred, judging by how Gruff has been blubbering, jumping, and wooing her the last couple of days 
The rabbits are settled for the winter and we did manage to get the other hutch built, so they're set. The birds are doing well and I'm starting to look forward to spring hatching season already!
I'm going to try to be on a bit more again now 
Here are some pictures of the goaties I took today. They're all so fluffy with their winter coats


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 9, 2014)

So exciting! Long wait .... ugh!
I think fluffy coats are too cute especially when it is real cold and their face is fluffy.
The brown/white one is posing! 

We will be finishing up when you start. We bred early this year.
Don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 12, 2014)

We decided to start later than usual, last year we had horrible weather at kidding time and I swore I wouldn't breed for February kids again, so I'm keeping my promise to myself!

Barred rocks are so pretty  I really love all my breeds, actually, but the Barred rocks are, I think the perfect middle breed between the Ams and the Specks. The Ams are prettier and I like being able to tell which one is which and there's nothing quite as fun as having blue eggs. The Specks are also very hard to tell apart, but they make great little brood hens and have just the sweetest temperaments.
And the barred rocks are right smack in between. They are less likely to go broody are a little less friendly - particularly with other chickens - and with less broodiness, they're better layers than the specks.
So apparently tonight is chicken assessments. Enjoy


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2014)

I love the Barreds! We tell all our customers that no flock is complete without them. 

Never had a mean one but what I do like is they won't take any crap off anyone. The young cockerels that are a bit too eager learn real quick that a mature Barred hen will have none f their stuff.
All ours have always been curious. They peak in the windows to see what we are doig, they backtalk us and even curse us out if we are late getting the feed to them in the morning.

They are the bird with attitude! I love them,

We use to do 17 breeds, this year we really reduced. We are only doing 5 Standard Breeds and 2 Bantam breeds. The BR is one of our keeper breeds. 

Love the Sussex too.This year we sold about 100 or so. The year before we put them out in a pen when customers would come for their birds, the Sussex weren't for sale but we showed them off. So many people had not seen them or ever heard of them. It was great exposure for the breed. So when we bred them this year they went out the door very quickly. We sold out pretty fast.

We discontinued our EE's. I like them a lot but the demand for them has been waning over the past 2 years.


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 14, 2014)

EEs are decently common in my area, but not the pure Ams, and since I have some pure hens and a pure rooster, I'm hoping to have decent luck with them. The EEs I had previously sold just fine, though.
17 breeds! I have the 3 breeds of chickens and have maybe a total of 30 of them and I'm actually planning to sell some of them yet to cut back to about 6:1 ratio rather than the 9:1 or 9:2 that I've got now. 
We also decided to discontinue the ducks since the interest in them was sporadic at best and, while I like the adults, the ducklings are just so crazy messy I find them too much work when they don't sell very well  If they don't sell right away, I may keep a trio of the Rouens just for our own enjoyment, but the majority of them are definitely going to go 
We've also had trouble with the pheasants. We lost 2 males in a row for no apparent reason, so we have to sell our last hen yet and then we'll be out of game birds as well. I'm disappointed, since I really liked them, but c'est la vie.
I'm going to miss Tiffany though 
 
The turkeys, chickens, goats, and rabbits are all amazing, doing great, and have been totally worth the effort put into them and then some! We just got Gandalf the Pilgrim gander this year and are hoping to be able to get him a couple of girlfriends in the spring, so that will be our new journey 

Today we got some pens cleaned up and got some little things repaired. Hubby is finally building me a goat stand, so that will be a huge bonus since up until now I've had to wrangle them on the ground for everything from milking to hoof trimmings, which has been a huge pain! 
Looking forward to having them at the right height for me to handle them without wrecking my back and being able to actually see what I'm doing We put Granny up on it to decide how to make the stanchion part of it and she hopped up like she'd been doing it for years! Love my Gran  I figured out today that she's almost 5 years old already!


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 15, 2014)

It's been a yucky start to the week. Rain and fog. Everything is a mess since we had snow last week and it's supposed to go back to freezing later on this week, but it's still supposed to rain the next few days. 
I really enjoy fall and spring and even summer, but the up and down and all around annoying winter weather drives me crazy. 
Last year we started doing the deep litter method and it worked really well since it was a consistently cold winter, but this year things are going up and down again and the pens are becoming a bit of a mess already. I'm really considering taking a few days and just stripping every single pen and starting new. 

I'm probably also a bit overly annoyed about it, actually, because I'm sad that my Pekins are gone now. 
I'll miss them.

On a more positive note, Granny and I got another wall onto the hay barn. Yes, it's very sad that it's taken this long to get more than one side on it (the roof was the important part, right?). Granny helped by eating some of the hay and one of the chickens helped by assuming everything I was doing had to do with feeding her, so I almost stepped on her a few times 
But it's getting there. DH needs to cut some pieces to size and put the door on it, and it'll finally be done!
If it ever gets to that point, I'll take pictures.


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I am absolutely numb with cold! With Christmas busy season (family stuff) coming up over the next week or two, I decided to do a whole lot of work this week, so today I was already out there from about 10 this morning to about 2:15 or so. I know that's not really a lot of time, really, but it certainly is when it's freezing out and you're working hard, I'll tell you!
Got a lot done though! I moved a shed, tore down a fence that needs replaced. Fixed the corner so I can put up some new stuff. Built a very simple, but functional gate, fed and watered everybody, let the goaties out to play while I worked, worked a bit on the fence I'm making higher, and worked a bit on the hay manger and milk stand.
Whew.
Still a lot more to do today both inside and out, so I'm going to have a break, thaw out a bit, and maybe eat something, hmm, haven't done that yet  Something hot, I think!
I also managed to snag a few pictures while I was out there  I got one of Granny that shows off her big belly. She's due in March and is already looking big!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2014)

So how cold is it there?

I don't like the cold but don't mind it if it is dry. If it is a wet damp cold... NO WAY. I am a lightweight... 

Love the first pic! Bad goats!


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 20, 2014)

Granny is a puggy girl for sure.  are you sure its march?  and I'm with you and Southern.  i don't mind being wet and warm or dry and cold but i hate to be wet and cold and of course it has been wet and foggy and rainy here for the past two weeks.  awwwww  sunshine please


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 20, 2014)

It was wet and cold for the first half of the week, then freezing for the other half. Got a lovely skim of 
ice over the mud


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2014)

ok that is the worst!

So weird... it was snowing here this am! I got all excited... raining now


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 20, 2014)

goatgurl said:


> Granny is a puggy girl for sure.  are you sure its march?  and I'm with you and Southern.  i don't mind being wet and warm or dry and cold but i hate to be wet and cold and of course it has been wet and foggy and rainy here for the past two weeks.  awwwww  sunshine please



Yep, had her with the buck for the month of October and she hasn't been in heat again, so, March it is. This'll be her 4th freshening and I'm speculating about her having more than twins this time around. We'll see.

@Southern by choice Yeah, not a lot of fun. Mostly because I have to wear my rubber boots, which aren't lined, so I get very cold toes


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2014)

We will be kidding together! and yay for triplets don't care for quads though.
 You have to get some Muck boots or Bogs! and some wool socks! 
IT IS A MUST!


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 21, 2014)

Why are family gatherings always on the nice days when you just know you can get a million things done? Oh well, it was a nice day and great food and fellowship, so well worth it! 
Tonight we went out and caught all the chickens and turkeys that have been flying out of their coops and clipped them. Hopefully they'll stay put now! I don't mind them free-ranging at all, and often leave their gates open so they can, but not when we're going to be out. Can't risk a stray dog or several stopping by while we're gone and decimating my flocks. Yes, I sadly speak from experience. Besides, they have enormous runs to forage and play in!
A livestock guardian dog is on my list of things to get someday, but not yet.

So the turkeys fly over their 7-8 foot fence and they wander the yard and pal around with the chickens and goats like the brat birds they are! I love 'em!
This was them this morning while they waited for me to come out and give them some warm water and scratch. Red Bronze, Rusty Slate, and Bourbon Reds.




Since I was out there with my camera anyway, I took some pictures of my Ameraucanas. My rooster is just starting to crow and it's so squeaky and awkward that it makes me laugh every time I hear him! 
My favorites:
 
The whole group: (Yes, there are a few EEs or Hatchery Style Ams in the group, but the majority are true.)


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Dec 22, 2014)

Both of my Nigerian Dwarf goats are looking big already too! They aren't due till February or March. This will be Little Girl's fourth kidding, as well. she's had trips twice and quads once; I really do wonder if she'll have quads again because she is so big with two-ish months to go! Even Alley Kat is bigger than she was when she had twins. Yikes! I'm excited y'all! 

I have a really hard time working in the cold.  It can be so hard to get motivated when you feel like you're freezing and have to feed and water-not fun!- the critters. And, somehow, I really like snow- kind of messed up, right? LOL


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 22, 2014)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> I have a really hard time working in the cold.  It can be so hard to get motivated when you feel like you're freezing and have to feed and water-not fun!- the critters. And, somehow, I really like snow- kind of messed up, right? LOL



I'm the same way! I have a hard time with the cold, but love the snow


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 29, 2014)

Tragedy struck today. A couple of stray dogs came by this morning and decimated my flock of Ams.  My heeler and I chased them off, but it was too late 
I'm looking into finding a few replacements - at the least a rooster, but my heart isn't in it yet. My favorites survived, the two hens pictured above, but the rest of the flock is gone. I also lost a few Speckled Sussex hens. I had them up for sale since I was planning to down-size a bit anyway, but, sadly, they are no more 
I have a few hens I was going to sell in the spring, but I'll be keeping them now. Nothing wrong with them, just down-sizing a bit. I wanted a little flock of 7. Guess if I find a rooster I'll have 5. Unfortunately Ams are really rare in my area, so finding a pure Am rooster isn't going to be easy. I may have to settle for an EE and have the EE/Ams again this year since I have a few pure hens left.
Thank God it wasn't worse!
I wish we didn't live where stray dogs are a constant threat. 
I also wish we could afford to fence the property better and have a LGD. 
But we can't yet. Working on it, but can't yet 
So, crappy day. Trying very hard to look on the positive. It could have been worse, I could have lost more. My goats, rabbits, ducks, and turkeys were all unscathed and Gandalf is fine too. 
Granny is still looking huge and her appetite has decreased slightly. Trying not to worry, but keeping an eye on her. She was running around and having a blast today, but wasn't as interested in her grain as she usually is.
DH and I got the hay barn finished and there are only a few last touches for the milk stand to be done. I think the birds are mostly going to be locked up until spring now.
Sigh. 
Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2014)

So sorry!
How awful. 
I am a big fan of paintball guns... sends a message to the owners that "next" time it won't be coming home again!

Hoping for a better tomorrow. I think @Azriel  may do Americaunas... I am not sure but it keeps ringing through that she is one of the breeders. You could get hatching eggs.


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks, Southern 
Most of the dogs that wander around here aren't owned and the ones that are - all the owners around here know that if any dogs kill livestock they are as good as dead and I do have a gun around if I need it. They were too far away or they would have bit it today 
There are a few breeders, but both are several hours away (where I got my hens and rooster from last year). If either has a rooster to spare, I may go for it.
I've considered hatching eggs and may go that way in the spring, but I will need a rooster for my Am/EEs for spring breeding season regardless. I have a spare Speckled sussex rooster which would make adorable chicks, but I'd prefer an Ameraucana rooster.
I'll see what I can find. I've got a few month anyway


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 30, 2014)

oh man, I'm so sorry for your loss.  i have had problems with stray dogs too and it is devastating.   i lost 5 goats in one night to a pair of neighbors dogs.  that's the night i started my search for lgd's and ended up with a pair of Anatolians.  the good news is that since that night i have not lost an animal to predation.  now i'll admit that i have lost a few hens to lgd puppys .  i live in a rural area where people drop strays off and there are a lot of wild predators too.  I'm glad  i got the dogs when i did but also understand not being able to do that right now.  be prepared,  those dogs will probably be back so have your gun ready.  and just do what you can co to keep everything safe


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks, Goatgurl  Glad you understand - and I'm very sorry about your goats!  It's never easy and the amount of time spent going over the what ifs and If I (or someone else) had onlys is best not spoken of 
I do what I can, but I'm extra annoyed because I had just clipped them so they would stay safely in their enclosures, but DH didn't get their door fixed, so they were out ranging when the dogs came 
Still bummed, but starting to put out some feelers for a new rooster. I could probably bring home a very nice EE rooster on the weekend, but I'm still holding out hope that I can find an Ameraucana 
Today, I had to stay busy, so I built a new nest box/roost for the Ameraucana pen. I moved the remaining hens in with my Speckled Sussex for now - safer that way since Gandalf is there - and will move them back once the gate is fixed and we have our new rooster.
I made it mostly from scraps of wood leftover from the hay barn!

I'm starting to allow myself to get attached to one of the hens I've decided to keep now that I've lost the others. She was one of the ones I hatched out last year from my black Am rooster and a SS hen. She was broody raised, so not overly friendly, but I suspect she'll make for a good broody herself when the time comes 
Turned out pretty cute, didn't she? Kind of looks like a mottled java.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh WOW, SA!  So sorry to hear about your stray dog woes! 

I'm with Southern about using a paint gun. Not only does it send a message to the owner, but if you are close enough to the dog, it smarts enough it could act as a deterant. Although, once a dog gets a taste of chicken blood, it's hard to break them from doing it again.

However, I understand that these are strays, so the owner warning doesn't apply.  People who drop dogs off, and let they turn to strays, ought be shot themselves.  A nice flourescent Orange paintball between the eyes should do the trick! 

Your black SS/Am turned out darling!  One of these days, I want to raise some pure bred Ameraucana's.  According to the PB Am breeder list, there is a breeder not too far from the way we go from our farm to DD's, so I should be able to get some breeding stock when the time is right.


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks, Devonviolet  Typically, I either chase off the dogs or in some cases have taken a few in and found homes for them (There was a husky last year who we took in and found homes for her and her puppies as well) and I do prefer that than to shoot them, if I can. I haven't shot one yet, anyway.

I really love my Ameraucanas and highly recommend the breed. They tend to have very sweet personalities once they grow up (flighty chicks) and, for me at least, the blue and the EE's green eggs just don't get old! I do like the diversity of color you get with the EEs as well though 
The only downside I have found, is that they tend to be very good fliers - which is good when escaping dogs, but bad when you're trying to pen them


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 30, 2014)

So sorry about the stray dogs and losing chickens   Here we also had a large pack of stray dogs a few years back and they did not belong to anyone, yet kept increasing their numbers with large litters of puppies.  Until they went after a neighbour's grandchildren in their backyard....no paint gun..a for real gun with for real bullets....and that was that.  Although....one wild puppy did show up here on my front porch...and yes....I took her in...worms and fleas...I am a sap....LOL!


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 31, 2014)

your ss/am hen is a cutie.  i bet she'll tame down with a little extra attention.  I'm in search of a blue maran rooster myself and they are hard to come by around here.  just going to keep looking.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Dec 31, 2014)

Aww, sA Farm, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  I know how hard that is.  Hoping you find some Ams soon!! ( :


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 31, 2014)

bonbean01 said:


> So sorry about the stray dogs and losing chickens   Here we also had a large pack of stray dogs a few years back and they did not belong to anyone, yet kept increasing their numbers with large litters of puppies.  Until they went after a neighbour's grandchildren in their backyard....no paint gun..a for real gun with for real bullets....and that was that.  Although....one wild puppy did show up here on my front porch...and yes....I took her in...worms and fleas...I am a sap....LOL!


Thanks Bonbean 



goatgurl said:


> your ss/am hen is a cutie.  i bet she'll tame down with a little extra attention.  I'm in search of a blue maran rooster myself and they are hard to come by around here.  just going to keep looking.


Isn't she though? She'll come around once she realizes that I'm the bringer of all things good 
I think I may have a lead on one. Hopefully can pick him up this weekend.



Pioneer Chicken said:


> Aww, sA Farm, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  I know how hard that is.  Hoping you find some Ams soon!! ( :


Thanks PC  I'm working on it


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, it's a new year, and a new slate! Thank you all for your encouragement and for sharing your own experiences with me, it means a lot!   I'm very grateful to have found such a wonderful little community here! 
And now it's time to forget the sadness and losses of the past and focus on 2015! 
I think I've found myself an Ameraucana rooster for my flock and I've found a breeder of Anatolian Shepherds about 8 hours away. They breed once a year and occasionally have trained 1year olds available, so I know where I can get my LGD as soon as we get our field fenced and can afford one. I'm hoping next year 
So the future is bright!
There's so much to look forward to this year! We're making progress on our outbuildings and fencing, we're getting quite the assortment of very nice livestock to work with, and we're narrowing that stock to what works best for us!
I'm even looking forward to gardening! And that's saying something!  (I'm sure I'll regain my senses soon  )
I found this and found it rather appropriate for this year!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 2, 2015)

Today was actually decently mild, so I worked on the Barred Rock fencing a bit.

I'm really starting to wonder if I got the dates wrong for Granny. She is looking impressively large...
I was so sure...She lived with Gruff all spring, then I took her away sometime in July. I put them back together in the beginning of October. I don't _think_ they were together at any point between August and October, but now I'm really starting to wonder...
  
She was getting annoyed with me at the end there 
Well, I guess the next few months will consist of me obsessing over her, checking her ligaments, and watching her every move like some kind of crazy goat stalker!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 4, 2015)

Glad to hear you found some nice birds and a dog!  Granny is so cute.....


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 4, 2015)

Why is there always so much to do!
I've been making lists again 
It's just barely January...I'm not supposed to have spring work fever until February/March! 
Turns out we're supposed to be heading into a deep freeze starting tonight, which means tomorrow will be a lot of work anyway. I also need to dig out one of my big indoor cages for my NZ doe I decided to breed. Deep freeze + kits = frozen kits, so she'll be having her first litter inside. And since, if all goes well, I'm planning on keeping at_ least _2 of them, that's fine because I'll have more opportunity to handle them so they'll be super friendly and tame 
 All goes well  
In other news, I've decided that this is the year that I'm going to learn how to vent sex baby chicks 
Wish me luck... 
My plan is to keep all the chicks from my trial incubator run that I do every spring and vent sex them. Organize them, either by different bins or using zip ties and, when they're old enough, I can work out what my percentage of accuracy is. I'll keep practicing throughout spring and do another test run late summer/early fall. 
If I get the hang of it and have good percentages, in 2016 I'll be able to sell day-old pullets and cockerels as well as straight run 
Again,  all goes well!
I'll probably start a thread on it on BYC when the time comes.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 5, 2015)

cool, i'll be anxious to see how the vent sexing goes.  I've thought about that myself but haven't tried it yet.  hope your NZ doesn't mind being moved into the house.  we wouldn't want her to throw a little bunny fit.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, she dumped her food dish, and proceeded to throw it around the cage, if that counts? 
She was tired after...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 5, 2015)

dumping the food dish seems to be fun for them!  We ended up using zip ties on some of our dishes (DH had to drill hole in them). 

Hope all is well there with the cold going through- the temps started dropping here yesterday afternoon and will continue getting colder through Wed.  Chickens didn't even go outside today- most stayed on the roost and just looked at me...


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 5, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> dumping the food dish seems to be fun for them!  We ended up using zip ties on some of our dishes (DH had to drill hole in them).
> 
> Hope all is well there with the cold going through- the temps started dropping here yesterday afternoon and will continue getting colder through Wed.  Chickens didn't even go outside today- most stayed on the roost and just looked at me...



I usually have the dishes that bolt to the sides, but I still need DH to help me move her cage downstairs before I can get those out for her. Right now she's camped out in the middle of my kitchen 

The cold is awful! I brought everybody warm water today and I swear it was all frozen before I got back to the house! Everybody got extra straw and the rabbits and goats got extra hay.
My birds all basically did the same thing! Just looking out the door, like, "You've got to be kidding me with this..."
 
Still better than last year though 
Oh, the ducks are the exception...I think they actually like the cold weather. They waddle around in the snow without a care in the world. They don't even go into their enclosure willingly at night


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 5, 2015)

we have those dishes too and really like them- just not enough of them at this point 

thinking I will add some straw to the coop tomorrow- (I ran out of time today- had to go grocery shopping) it will at least give the chickens something to do  for the next few days.  We are suppose to get 2-4 inches of snow over night so DH will be out removing snow earlier tomorrow morning.  Given how cold it is, hopefully the snow will be light and fluffy.

Friends of ours have ducks- the water is the first thing they head for when let out!  It is comical to watch them.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 6, 2015)

Today was pretty uneventful. Still nothing new with Granny - which is a good thing 
Every day while I do my chores, I have the goaties out to run around, play, and generally cause havoc and get in my way 
Today, I had my camera with me and Clover had a total Bambi moment on a patch of ice. Unfortunately, by the time I turned on the camera and focused, she was already past it  The patch of ice behind her - she was doing a back-end split - it was so cute! Kicked myself and am mad at my camera for missing it 
 
Got a few new pictures of Jade. She's one of my favorites - great all-around producer 
  
And a picture of my SS rooster, just because he's so handsome - and he knows it!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 7, 2015)

What a day! I couldn't sleep last night, so I woke up late, then I discovered at some point during the night/morning, the door on the turkey coop broke open, so all my turkeys were out and about!
So, I go out to round them up and I trip over a mostly buried chunk of fence and I land, basically face first in the snow, rip my jeans on the fence, and naturally my coat rides up when I raised my arms to break my fall, so my side/stomach is right against the snow.

All this on the coldest day yet!
Anyhow, the turkeys get to free range today, so they're happy at least - chilling around the pheasant run where one of my extra toms is currently living.
   
 
I also wanted to get updated pictures of Pickpocket and come to find out that she's gotten huge! What a gorgeous rabbit she is


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 8, 2015)

My dear, dear husband has lost his mind. I am the enabler. We both need serious psychiatric help - or a bigger farm...
This spring we have ordered about 65 birds to add to our farm. Yes. I know. 
We are now planning to build a brooder SHED. Past years we've just been brooding our assorted chicks, poults, ducklings, and goslings in the basement, but no longer! We have now _officially_ outgrown the basement.
2 dozen turkey poults and 2 dozen chicks of various breeds of chickens and a handful of ducklings and goslings.
Never mind that we weren't going to even have any more ducks, we decide to keep a few 'just because', then, somehow, we order more - and not even the same breed that we already have. 
I think I hate chicken math 
DH had better get cracking on all the fencing and housing we're going to need, that's all I'm saying. I may be twisting his arm about that LGD too 

We may need to hire help if this keeps up 
And yet, there's this other part of me that is all 

My name is SA Farm and I have a serious addiction problem. Not only do I have Goat Addiction Syndrome (GAS), but also CAS, TAS, RAS, DAS, and another type of GAS. 
I have TWO types of GAS!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2015)

Somehow my Dh has been infected also... he actually helps on the farm now and builds stuff. He is really falling for the goats too. He has always liked all the animals but now he actually knows the names of most of the animals.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 9, 2015)

So, I asked my DH, "What is wrong with us? 65 birds. Seriously?"
He's like, "I know, we should've made it an even 70." 

So when we went to pick up the new Am rooster, they had a couple of hens available, so we grabbed them too. Why not, right? What's a few more...
Now that they've finally settled in, I got two eggs from them today! I still haven't introduced my Am hens. Figure I'll give them a few weeks of quarantine just to be on the safe side. But they're looking good


----------



## Chivoville (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi SA! I enjoyed browsing over your journal.  When I saw the "SA", I thought maybe you were here in San Antonio...but  you a long ways from me!  I've never lived anywhere cold - I remember our water trough iced over once a few years back  - It really must be a lot more work having so many animals where it is so cold.....Your Ameraucanas are really pretty and colorful.  The ones we used to have were very plain looking and were the meanest hens in the flock.  Hope you like eggs - sounds like you'll be having plenty very soon.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 9, 2015)

SA Farm said:


> So, I asked my DH, "What is wrong with us? 65 birds. Seriously?"
> He's like, "I know, we should've made it an even 70."
> 
> So when we went to pick up the new Am rooster, they had a couple of hens available, so we grabbed them too. Why not, right? What's a few more...
> ...




you have fallen to chicken math= they only count towards the total if they are laying eggs .  Pretty looking AM's, we had a few several years back but then the rooster died and we decided not to replace them.  Just took 27 Blue Andalusian eggs off the turner, they are due to hatch Jan 11th or 12th.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 11, 2015)

@Hens and Roos Did your Andalusians hatch yet? They're so pretty 

I think the hatch order is more overwhelming because it means adding new breeds. I wouldn't mind buffing up our existing flocks, but adding 3 new breeds of chickens in one year is a little intimidating.
We were already planning to get the golden laced wyandottes - I've been wanting some of them for years! But the dutch bantams and the red jungle fowl... I just kind of wanted to get the bantam glw rather than get a different breed of birds, but DH wants to experiment this year. He's also talking about quail.
Why? Just...just why?

So today was decently productive. Finally got DH to fix the gate on the one chicken pen and we're about 95% done the goat stand now. Actually used it today and got all the hoof trimming done 
So much better than wrestling them on the ground! I could hardly believe how quickly everyone got done! I love it!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 12, 2015)

we are right in the middle of them hatching- so far 8 out with 3 more actively working to get out.  We only separated out 1 group so we probably wont hatch a lot this year(we try and get our 1st hatch out on Jan 1st or 2nd so that the kids have birds to show at fair in July).  We are also trying to rebuild our flock of Welsummer birds.  Right now we have 2 hens, 3 pullets and 4 cockerals(they are about 5 months old)- maybe try and see if we can hatch a few out 

we have 3 of the golden laced Wyandotte (1 pullet, 2 cockerals) we had more but sold off the rest to make room for Melanie.  My DS(9) has 4 Modern Game birds- smaller than bantams - we have to house them in our shop so they stay warm. The ones we have aren't the best layers so it may be difficult to hatch him some for 4-H fair this year.

you may have to house the bantams away from the standard birds so they don't get picked on- we had issues when we had both sizes together.

we had quail for awhile(Jumbo brown and Texas A&M).  We housed them in a rabbit cage so they were protected from everything.  The males can be very rough on the females.  We ended up getting rid of them as they weren't for us- they are interesting to watch and their eggs have a thick shell!

Nice work on the goat stand- have to find time to build one.  We did hoof trimming and they don't hold still- that's for sure


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 12, 2015)

We're getting out of the pheasants, so we're planning to put the bantams in the covered run we had for them.
I've had bantams with my standard chickens before without incident, but it's better for them to have their own space


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 12, 2015)

@SA Farm what type of pheasant?  We had some red golden for a little while but 1 male escaped, the replacement male died and then the hen died this past spring. 

Glad to hear you haven't had problems- maybe it depends on the different breeds/personalities


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 12, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> @SA Farm what type of pheasant?  We had some red golden for a little while but 1 male escaped, the replacement male died and then the hen died this past spring.
> 
> Glad to hear you haven't had problems- maybe it depends on the different breeds/personalities



We had Silver Pheasants. Lost two males to no apparent cause and a few hens. Just have the one hen left, so we decided not to get more.
We had a mixed flock of EEs, Welsummers, Speckled Sussex, and Barred Rocks with 3 little mixed breed bantams and they were all fine together. We have really big fenced areas for them though.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 12, 2015)

Crappy day today, but I'm starting to rally.
Pack of dogs came and took out my entire flock of Barred Rocks and took out 6 of my NZ rabbit breeding stock. I still have enough rabbits to recover, but we probably aren't going to replace the BR. We have enough birds on order that we can fill their housing easily enough and that saves us from having to build another enclosure when our focus is going to be on putting up a better and more inclusive perimeter fence.
We're looking into getting an LGD this year too. Finally have Hubby on board on that front.

In loving memory of Rocky, Rockette, and the other hens. Tali, Blitz, Finn, Pickpocket, and two no-named.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2015)

Very sad. 
Have you thought about for the time being putting up hotwire around the perimeter.. 3 strand. That'll zap em and keep them out.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 12, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Very sad.
> Have you thought about for the time being putting up hotwire around the perimeter.. 3 strand. That'll zap em and keep them out.



Yeah. We used to have it, but not only did it not keep the predators out, but the zapper box thing died within six months. Yes, it was inside


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2015)

What kind of wire? How many joules for the charger?


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry for your losses


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 12, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> What kind of wire? How many joules for the charger?


Hmm...can't remember. It was suitable for horses, though, so fairly strong, I imagine. We ran two lines to keep the horses and goats in. It worked for them, at least!



norseofcourse said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry for your losses


Thanks


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 13, 2015)

Busy day. Spent most of it repairing the hutches. My back is now killing me, but that's the price I willingly pay. I can't have a 'normal' job, so I farm because at least with it, the joy outweighs the pain.
Physical pain anyway...
So, yes, still bummed, but nothing to do but keep on keeping on. Apparently the poster I shared for the new year was more appropriate than I was expecting it to be!
While I was out there, I got one of the few rabbits left bred. Figure I may as well start early so I'll have some nice replacement stock ready to breed by fall.
We have so much that needs to get done this year, I can't bear to write it all down! It's just too much for me right now. I'll get to it, I'm sure, but for now I'm concentrating on taking it one day at a time and focusing my attention on the task, day, and animals at hand!

I had Cherry Cola out on the couch and my heeler was NOT impressed! She was in _his_ spot! He has his own portion of the couch that he considers his very own. Even if DH sits there, he'll just stare at him and look sad until DH moves!
What is this_ thing_ doing in my spot? What is it anyway? Fine, I'll sit here then...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 13, 2015)

glad to hear you were able to make a start on repairs.  Maybe our does will kindle at the same time- just bred our 2 French Angora does today.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 15, 2015)

oh man, so sorry for your losses.  dang dogs and irresponsible  owners!  and you're right, only you can do is repair things and keep on going.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 16, 2015)

Do you know how hard it is not to call my to-be-first-time-momma_ rabbits_ first fresheners?  

Anyhow, not too much going on. Got the house cleaned up, dishes done, and sold a few pet rabbits. Bought a new NZ for an order I have to fill and no longer have the stock for.
I'm so looking forward to my rabbits kindling over the next month or so - can hardly wait to pick out the keepers!
Birds are doing well. Enjoying the sunshine we've had the last few days. It's supposed to warm up to above 0 this weekend, which will be a nice change from the -5-20 we've been having! 
I'm thinking about taking a brief holiday to my sister's for a few days next week. Not too much work for DH to take care of right now and I want to go before my does are due kindle/kid respectively!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 16, 2015)

hate to torture you but it was 66 degrees here today.  oh man it was awesome!  i worked outside in a t-shirt.   i was convinced i was going to go nuts if it didn't warm up and let the sun come out and it has only been in the teens and twentys here.
 what is your blue hen?  do i see a beard?  i have a weakness for blue critters.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 16, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> hate to torture you but it was 66 degrees here today.  oh man it was awesome!  i worked outside in a t-shirt.   i was convinced i was going to go nuts if it didn't warm up and let the sun come out and it has only been in the teens and twentys here.
> what is your blue hen?  do i see a beard?  i have a weakness for blue critters.


Torture is right...
You see right, she's an Ameraucana. Blue mom, Wheaten dad  One of my favorites - I like the gold leaching through her body and head and it makes it easy to tell her from my all blue hen!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 17, 2015)

I like your blue hen 

we are 38 degrees here today- no sun and raining a bit now, but we were able to get the coop clean  plus the rabbit pans that needed to be done.  Waiting for the rain to stop so we can finish processing rabbits.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry I haven't been writing. Every time I start to write about farm stuff, it sounds so depressing to me that I just delete it!  So, I'm going to focus on more personal stuff for a change!

DH may be looking into a new job. I'm excited about the prospect of starting over, but it would mean him moving away, then me and hopefully the animals following later. 
I'm hoping he'll get it as it would be an amazing opportunity for him! 
I'm just an excellent worrier and all the different ramifications of moving are driving me a little crazy - nothing new there!  It seems a bunch of people on the forum are moving around lately!
I'm hoping we may follow suit sometime this or next year. The LGD and all the plans surrounding that has been put on hold until we have a better idea of the future.
It's funny, because just yesterday it wasn't even in the cards! 
Amazing how fast life can change on you! 

The indoor animals are all doing well. The guppies are producing more guppies as guppies do. Boots and Micro (the cats) are doing well - pains as usual! The indoor rabbits are all great. Got a few of them cleaned out today, which is always good. Cherry has been very hormonal now that she's preggers and has decided my heeler is out to get her She's wrong, of course, but as it's her first pregnancy, I'm keeping him away from her to prevent too much stress on her  
Blu and Gumdrop are finally bonding! Took them long enough!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 21, 2015)

and  that everything turns out well for you!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks like we may be moving! (Still not confirmed.) DH had a phone interview and we should hear within the next week or two 
Sounds like they've got quite a few openings and really need some good, hard working, experienced guys, so DH should be a shoe-in. 
We're starting to sell off all of our excess stock already. Keeping it down to the bare minimum to fill the orders we already have. But we took down the ads, so there shouldn't be many more. Also cancelled our own orders for birds, so things are moving right along already.
I'm thinking that even on the off chance that DH doesn't get _this_ job, that moving and getting a job elsewhere and starting new and fresh still sounds awfully nice! 
Chance and Gruff are up for sale as well as a bunch of chickens and the ducks. Down to just a very few breeding stock in everything else. If we move, my sister will take Clover and my Speckled Sussex chickens, so we'll probably only have the Ameraucanas, Granny and a kid or two depending on genders, the majority of the pets, and a few rabbits to take with us. Maybe a few turkeys, haven't decided on that yet. Depends on how much space I'll have...
Went from spring building/fencing lists to potential moving lists!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2015)

All sounds so exciting! Glad this will be a better opportunity for you all.

This is as good as a kidding thread...


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 27, 2015)

I spent about 5 hours going through _stuff _today. Two full garbage bags (the big heavy duty ones) for donation and two for garbage, but the bedroom is now much better! Also doing a few loads of laundry, naturally 
DH and I decided that, even if we don't move, now is a good time to take the opportunity to go through and purge our belongings a bit!

We found a new home for the ducks, so I'm happy about that. A pet home with a nice big pond for them  Also have someone coming out on the weekend possibly for Chance or some chickens or both, depending, so there's that to look forward to and be sad about at the same time!

I actually think I'll miss Clover the most, though I'm glad she'll be going to my sister, so I know she'll be well taken care of. She's just so adorable  I was so looking forward to having adorable little Mini Manchas out of her next year! My bil will probably get her and Maple bred to a standard-sized buck this fall. He's not a fan of NDs, sadly.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2015)

My Dh likes the big goats too. 
I think it is because all our big goats are just sweeter and not as hormonal.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2015)

clicked post... 

I meant to add... good for you getting things sorted through regardless of the move or not. That is always a good feeling!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 31, 2015)

Chance and some chickens all went to a really good home today 
I'll miss my sweet little girl though  
My farm seems too empty now! All I have left outside now is a small flock of Speckled Sussex, my 3 remaining goats, Gandalf, and DH's beagle. Everybody else is either in my basement, at my parents, sold, or was lost to the dogs.
It's so strange!
I have incubating to look forward to and I'm hoping that 4 of the 6 rabbits in my basement are bred, so that's something. Granny should be due any day now. Her ligs are softening off and on and she's got a small hand-full of udder now.
Here are my Ams and EEs enjoying their home at my parents  My blue/gold hen isn't in the pic, because she ran to meet me when she heard my voice


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 1, 2015)

i just love her little blue face


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 1, 2015)

Good luck with all you have going on


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, we should know by Friday if DH got the job or not. He says, if not, he'll start applying to other shops in the area, so it seems like we will be moving regardless.
Anyway, super tired tonight. Been a long day! Heeler got me up randomly through the night and since I'm still on alert in case those stupid dogs come back, I got up each time! So sleep deprived and busy with going through stuff and cleaning house, then went to my parents with my sister and her family for tobogganing and whatnot. 
I feel like I'm just rambling now, so here are some random pictures and I'm going to bed


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 4, 2015)

praying Gods will for you and your family.  wish you'd come to my house and go thru stuff.  try and get some rest.  love the pictures.  it was good to see green grass


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 4, 2015)

that it turns out for you!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 6, 2015)

Today is the day we find out if DH got the first job he applied to.... and our phone is on the fritz 
They'd better fix it fast, is all I'm saying 
Fingers crossed, prayers prayed, I'll let you all know when I do!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## SA Farm (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, they're still deliberating - or reviewing resumes - so we're waiting to hear. DH decided to go ahead and apply to a bunch of other places anyway, so we'll see how it goes.
Granny is now spoken for, but won't be leaving until April, so that's good. I honestly will have the hardest time parting with her  She should be popping any day now, so I'll get to enjoy her and her kids for a while longer anyway.
I'll be going out later on and checking up on her, so I'll update the waiting thread then


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 8, 2015)

Good luck with the job 
Things have a way of working out the way they are supposed to 
I'm sure things will work out for you


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 24, 2015)

It's been a while. Unfortunately, he didn't get that job, but he's been applying to others. It's looking like we'll still be moving, just not sure when or where at this point.
We shall see.
Animal-wise, I've started incubating, so I have baby chicks to look forward to. It's kind of a trial run at this point - the first hatch of the year always is since I don't want to get ahead of myself or count my chicks before they're hatched! I'll be candling later on in the week to see how things are coming along.
Not much else to report right now. I'll go update Granny's kidding thread.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 24, 2015)

Good Luck with the chicks and on your DH finding a job!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 26, 2015)

HE GOT THE JOB!!!! 

Looks like he'll be moving in less than a month! Unfortunately, I won't be going until later - once he's settled in and the spring farm rush is over, etc. I'm going to be busy, so hopefully I won't have too much time to miss him...

We've decided that we'll be bringing very few animals with us  Pet-wise, we'll be taking the budgies, dogs, and maybe our cat if one of our family members won't take him in. Livestock-wise, we'll be taking 4 rabbits and 3-4 bantam laying hens that will all be considered pets  Between friends and family, the rest will have homes too.

Obviously there are a ton of details to work through, but it's really exciting. I've only moved twice in my life and never with my hubby, so it's a new adventure for us 

Apparently my computer won't upload pictures at the moment, sadly


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 26, 2015)

Sounds like just the right sort of adventure for you!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 26, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 2, 2015)

Things are moving along nicely as far as the move. DH will be leaving in a few weeks and I will be following once everything around here is dealt with.
Took some pictures today, so I'll be updating the rabbit and goat threads as well.
I picked up some new additions to my budgie flock. Totally stuck on names for them. Thinking Sprite for the pale green, but not sure what to name the blue/yellow boy. I really like him, so I want his name to be perfect!
Gumdrop and Blu and Sprite and ??

  
And the eggs currently in my incubator!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 12, 2015)

Decided to name the other budgie Sparkplug 

Anyhow - We've got chicks due tomorrow and hatching today 
DH is flying to his new job in Alberta next weekend, so this next week is going to be crazy busy while we basically go through the house and pack and clean!
Some things we can't do still since the basement is basically my barn, but it still needs to be cleaned up, so while we're at it... 
Granny is driving me up the wall with doe code and Sprite got sick, so I had to nurse her back to health. She's all better now, don't worry!

Little tired wet hatchlings - first of the year!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 18, 2015)

Things are so busy around here! I have a waiting list for hatching eggs all the way through until about May!
Chicks hatching this weekend and keeping busy with the rabbits and goats as well.
Sold Gandalf the goose and waiting on homes for Granny and her kids, so things are moving right along!
DH is leaving on Saturday, so we've been busy getting the house cleaned up before he goes. I'll still have packing to do later on myself, but for now, clean is all I ask for!
This house has about 5 households worth of _stuff_ to go through. We took out about 20 giant bags of garbage and a van-load of donations so far. Not too much left to do, fortunately, so should be pretty much done before DH's Saturday departure.
I miss him already! 
Here are the chicks from last week - so cute still!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulation on the new job!  This is going to be a crazy adventure for you both.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 2, 2015)

How's everything going with the move SA Farm?


----------



## SA Farm (May 28, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> How's everything going with the move SA Farm?


Hi! I haven't been on in so long, it's crazy!
Been busy getting everything ready. DH is already in Alberta working away while I'm still here tying up loose ends. We have found homes for all the animals we aren't taking with us, so we're down to the dogs, budgies, and a few bunnies! I'm taking a pair of New Zealand Reds, a pair of Harlequins, and we're taking Tootsie Roll as a pet/potential Rex breeding experiment as I really want to start doing tanning and work with rabbit skins and may breed some Rex fur into my program. We'll see how it goes!
Phew, so that's the basics. I'll be going  out to visit in a few weeks so we can find a place to live 
Can't believe I'm down to, like, 11 animals! A far cry from the 100+ I was used to!
I'm hoping to be around on here again - at least semi-frequently, so I'll post pictures and update other threads later


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 28, 2015)

Good Luck in your housing search!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 29, 2015)

Best wishes to you and yours SA Farm!! I can imagine, it would be strange to only have a few animals after you've had a lot of them!!


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 12, 2015)

Dropped off my animals today at my parents farm. They'll be taking care of them while I'm visiting Alberta. 
It'll be my only 2nd time flying and, as with the first time, I'm rather intimidated by the prospect of trusting my life to a giant metal bird...
Oh well...
It's strange to watch tv and actually be able to hear it at a decent decibel. Don't really notice how loud the budgies are until they're gone! 
How do some people not have animals?  I don't think that I could survive without them! 
Love my critters


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 17, 2015)

SA Farm said:


> Dropped off my animals today at my parents farm. They'll be taking care of them while I'm visiting Alberta.
> It'll be my only 2nd time flying and, as with the first time, I'm rather intimidated by the prospect of trusting my life to a giant metal bird...
> Oh well...
> It's strange to watch tv and actually be able to hear it at a decent decibel. Don't really notice how loud the budgies are until they're gone!
> ...


I agree! I have the same issues when I am not around my dogs and cat! (collie is very vocal and always noisy and saint pyrenees is a yapper, seriously, and cat is... welllll a cat LOL)

Good luck flying! have fun! I am not a fan either lol!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 8, 2015)

Hows everything now?


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 10, 2015)

Things have been so crazy and hectic I have been totally remiss in updating you guys!
All is well! 
I now officially live in Alberta and am settling in with my dogs, cat, budgies, and bunnies! We're all settling in and getting our bearings. My Beagle is having the most difficulty as he was an outdoor dog for the vast majority of his 6 years, but he's coming along.
We went to Banff on Monday and it was absolutely gorgeous! We took the dogs on a hike in the mountains and they loved it too!
I'll try to post some pictures


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow, beautiful


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 10, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 10, 2015)

very nice!  Glad you checked in


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 24, 2015)

Lake Louise. Actually taken same day as the pictures of the Rockies.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 24, 2015)

I want to take one of my rabbits there someday to take pictures. If I do, I'll post in the picture of the week section too 
This is my life now:


 
And updated pics of the budgies. They seem to like it here 
   
Sorry everything's sideways - not sure how to turn them when posting from my phone.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow, its beautiful. How do you post from your phone?


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 25, 2015)

I select "upload a file" same as on my computer


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 25, 2015)

the scenery is beautiful there SA Farm.  glad you have settled in well.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey all! 
Now that I'm not really farming anymore, I haven't been and probably won't be around much, but I'll still try to stop in now and then.
The only critters I'm raising now are a pair of mini Rex and budgies. Even though I have four budgies and two of each gender, only one breeding pair at the moment. Blu is "special". I doubt he'll ever be a breeder lol.
Sorry the pics are crooked... Seems like that's just how it goes with phone pics 
Nappy birds


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 11, 2016)

they are beautiful.  had a blue budgie as a kid and loved him dearly.  ds#1 sucked him up in the vacuum cleaner, amazingly it didn't hurt him but boy did he made a b-line to his cage whenever it was turned on after that.  when you miss farming just think of them as little chickens.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 11, 2016)

I love the beautiful blue budgies!

Glad you will still be stopping in.

(edited to add: I 'liked' goatgurl's post because of the 'little chicken' remark, not the story about the bird and the vacuum....)


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 12, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> I love the beautiful blue budgies!
> 
> Glad you will still be stopping in.
> 
> (edited to add: I 'liked' goatgurl's post because of the 'little chicken' remark, not the story about the bird and the vacuum....)



Yeah, same


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey guys!
It's been forever! I should make a point in dropping by more often 
My budgies failed to have fertile eggs their first time trying. I'm setting them up again this fall, so fingers crossed for that. 
I'm in the process of cutting back on my Mini Rex again. I always seem to have more than I should lol
All the other critters are doing great. My dogs and cat are loving the apartment life and we're quite settled in as we've been here a year now.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 27, 2019)

Well, I did keep my promise to stop in occasionally, but I mostly just lurked. Mostly  because my phone won’t stay logged in and partially because it wasn’t that easy for me to look at everyone else’s farms and flocks growing and changing while I just had a few rabbits and parrots. 
The farm envy was real 
Last summer, we moved back home from Alberta and I’ve begun the arduous task of starting over with my focus on the poultry side, so I’ll probably hang out on the BYC forum more than here now, but I missed you guys, so we’ll see. Perhaps I’ll journal here again 
Before we moved back, I found fabulous homes for my budgies and bunnies. My Mini Rex were shown at a few events and were winning consistently, so they were homed with some of the people who were interested in adding to their herd quality. 
Being back is such a relief. I need my farm. Things are already a lot better here for it as well. We tore down most of the old buildings and have revamped what was the half-done haybarn into two stalls for our birds with 10x10x6 dog kennels for fencing that I’m putting a chicken wire “skirt” around and covering with netting to keep my birds in and others out.
We started off with plans to do a lot more to make things safer, more manageable, and far less impulsive than before and so far so good. It’s actually amazing reading back on some of the things I experienced all those years ago and seeing how much I’ve learned and changed from that time. I’ve never really felt young, but I’ve certainly acted it 
Anyway, I have eggs in the ‘bator and birds in the barn, so I feel like a farmer again!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 28, 2019)

Awwww, it's so good to hear from you!! I've certainly missed seeing you and hearing about your critters but I totally understand it not being easy when others have something and it's something you desire.  

 What kind of birds do you have now?  You should post some photos.   We are expecting our replacement flock next week.   I can hardly wait but I also think I'm crazy for ordering chicks(haven't ordered chicks in 8 years. My mom and I typically buy from TSC or other feed stores).   I'll be rehoming six of my hens to a friend and that'll at least help on the feed bill and we'll have enough eggs for my family till the new flock starts laying. 

I look forward to hearing more about your adventures!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 28, 2019)

Me? Share pics? Lol
So far, I have a few Pekin and Indian Runnerx ducks that I intend to swap out for Silver Appleyards. DH likes the Pekins, but I prefer heritage breeds.
They were perfect to start with since we picked up a bunch of them with some chickens in a moving sale, but I gots to have me them heritage birds! 
 
I literally have two chickens because they came with the ducks. Now I’ve fallen in love with the super sweet roo, so he’s got to be a keeper even though I intend to get back into raising my beloved Speckled Sussex 
 
And...naturally I have turkeys. A pair of Royal Palms and a Bourbon Red hen to start with.
 
I also tried out quail for the first time and I liked them and their meat well enough, but DH didn’t like the meat and I can’t really raise them just for me, so they’re out. I was proud of myself for raising and butchering them myself though 

I’ll keep you updated as things progress


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 2, 2019)

Very neat! Mom and I wanted ducks for a while and I still would love to have a pair but we just don't have the space for them right now.  Your turkeys are so pretty! They seem like they'd be a fun bird to raise.   We used to have Pharoah quail. I loved them!! We got so many eggs which my dad, who does not eat eggs, enjoyed. I didn't care too much for their meat either.  I used a rabbit hutch to house them and they were pretty good about not flying out when I'd open it. And then one of my males did fly out and across the street into my neighbor's yard. I could not see where he landed and I did not want to attract their dogs to him. I found them all a new home shortly thereafter. I was heartbroken!! They were pretty fun to raise and care for.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 4, 2019)

Miss @SA Farm,

Just caught up on your journal.  I hope you can fill us in on what happened in the years while you were in Alberta and also why you came back, or if you documented that somewhere else, then point me to where that is.  You have had an interesting story to tell and I'd like to learn more.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 4, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @SA Farm,
> 
> Just caught up on your journal.  I hope you can fill us in on what happened in the years while you were in Alberta and also why you came back, or if you documented that somewhere else, then point me to where that is.  You have had an interesting story to tell and I'd like to learn more.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie



I guess to me not a whole lot happened in Alberta and the few things that stood out to me are sad - like my Blue heeler succumbing to cancer  He was my baby and I miss him. My cat got an intestinal blockage and had to be put down...sad stuff like that 

I thought I did talk about some of the good things: like raising pet budgies and continuing with raising my pedigreed mini rex right up until the move back. We very nearly bought land out there and DH and I really liked the province, but we both missed our families. His sister just had a couple of kids and we both had close relatives getting married, so we decided that we’d prefer to move back where we’re close to everybody 
That and I wanted my farm back  
We couldn’t have afforded a farm in Alberta, so we would’ve been in town with major livestock limitations even if we’d stayed.

We moved back in June - in time for my sister’s wedding - and enjoyed a few weeks of holidays before our belongings arrived (beyond what fit in the car) and we could start unpacking and getting things in order before prepping for animals again. We’ve had so many predator problems in the past I was absolutely determined not to have anything without some serious fencing first - or a livestock guardian dog... but I’m still not ready to get a new dog...we have DH’s beagle boy and that’s enough for now.

We turned our open-faced haybarn into two pens with chain link fencing and just finished installing netting to cover the turkey side. I literally clipped their wings and it still wasn’t enough to keep them inside the huge run with 6’ fences 

 
We insulated the walls for the most part and have windows to install yet, but that’s what it looked like early on.
 
You can see the fence started on the turkey side. We found frosted windows for the front to fill it in and made a solid door. I think those are the only “in progress” pics I have. 
Still have a few more things I want to do to perfect it (like paint that ugly front ) but it’s great so far 

I hope that fills things in - a little bit anyway...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear about your blue heeler that you lost!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 4, 2019)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your blue heeler that you lost!


Thanks  It’s been over a year since he passed and I’m still not over it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 4, 2019)

I don't think you ever get completely over those losses, you just manage to hide it away a little.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 4, 2019)

It's been a couple years since I lost my favorite goat, and I still miss her sometimes...


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 5, 2019)

Miss @SA Farm,

Thank you for the update.  As for losing your dog, I understand.  I lost my dog Groucho almost 10 years now, and I still miss him.  I hope you can get your place ready.  Please keep everyone posted of your progress.  You have an interesting journal and we want to follow along with your progress.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 6, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> Thanks  It’s been over a year since he passed and I’m still not over it.



It took me a few years to (mostly) heal from the loss of my cat and dog.  Don't worry about how long it takes to heal or 'get over it'.  Usually, we have our pets for years so taking a few years to grieve is okay. Plus everyone grieves differently.  Hugs to you. I know it's hard. <3


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks, you guys  
I have far too long a list of animals I miss for various reasons. I much prefer missing the ones that were simply rehomed than the ones who’ve passed.
Anyway, enough sadness! I have orange blossoms to enjoy:
 
and should have baby birds hatching starting next weekend. I picked up my SS hatching eggs last night and am going to get my Appleyard hatching eggs today. I’ll be setting them all this weekend.
My hatching addiction is already becoming a problem  I have...urm...41 eggs in the bator and will have 3+dozen to set this weekend. Good thing I have multiple bators! 
Still working great after sitting stagnant for so long.
Oh, I grabbed a pic of the netting over the turkey run. It’s still been too cold for them to want out further than the doorway, but it should work. Warmer temps are _supposed_ to be right around the corner.
 
Of course, warmer temps also mean more work, but I’m looking forward to getting things done 
I won’t tell you all my list...


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 8, 2019)

I bet those blossoms smell good.  

So exciting! Can't wait to see your baby birds!!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 9, 2019)

I set all the bought hatching eggs this morning. One of the turner trays broke, so I have a few to hand turn until I have more space at lockdown later on this week. As of right now I have 19 eggs going to lockdown on Tuesday, but I’ll be doing one more candling session to pull any more quitters. 
I have to turn on and calibrate my lockdown bator today. It’s a little finicky, so it’ll probably take a few days to get it where I want it with temp and humidity.

I’ve been loving the weather the last few days - sunny and cold. Not hot enough to melt, but beautiful 
I don’t remember if I mentioned it, but my parents took over my rabbits when I moved, and they still have some of my old bloodlines - which I think is pretty cool. They did lose the buck, but they picked up a little mutt for their current litters and got some fun tri-colours and harlequins out of their NZ reds.

    
They’re a little young, but of the four we brought in for snuggles, we had 2 boys and 2 girls. The fatty in the first and third pic was definitely a boy lol


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 11, 2019)

Cute bunnies! Love their colors!!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 13, 2019)

I did some egg candling of my bought eggs and they’re looking pretty good! Too early to decide for sure if I have empties, but I may have one of the 6 or so I looked at. The rest had discernible veins, though teeny tiny ones.
In more exciting news, I have two eggs with pips in them so far. Of course it’s the duck eggs. They tend to be rather impatient to hatch compared to chicks and turkeys! 
I’m so excited!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 15, 2019)

All 24 bought eggs are developing!
I have four hatched ducklings so far and  for more - and that the chicks do something as so far they’ve been quiet.
I tried the egg carton method - setting the eggs in a carton to prevent hatchlings from knocking over the unhatched babies.
Not impressed. Never doing it again. Worth a shot, but not pleased with the results 

I am, however, pleased that I have cute little ducklings to look at and take pictures of.


----------



## goatgurl (Mar 15, 2019)

so glad you are back and updating.  I am only on here sporadically myself.  cute little duckies.  I just got 4 welsh harlequin babies last Monday, I love my muscovys but want ducks that are not just seasonal layers cause I do love me some over medium duck eggs for breakfast.  straight run so I hope to get at least a couple of hens out of the 4, .  right now I have 3 Muscovy hens setting on nests full of eggs but they sell well so i'm letting them.  
glad you were able to move back home.  when all is said and done family is really the most important thing there is.  we fight and quarrel but also love and support one another.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 17, 2019)

Awww, congrats on the ducklings!! They sure are cute!!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 19, 2019)

First hatch/test run of the season is complete!
4/10 ducklings
5/9 chicklets 
   
Next lockdown for a small batch of ducks is tomorrow. Today my first duckies moved out to the brooder shed while the chicklets get to stay inside because they’re so tiny and adorable I want to keep them close to look at and hold.
Found another raiser of Silver Appleyard ducks within a decent driving distance, so I’m working on plans to pick up a few soon so I’ll have a couple of bloodlines 
The weather is warming up and my sprouts are sprouting like mad. I don’t have much interest in gardening, but I do it for the good of my critters and family.
I’m planning on building a few “salad bars” for the birds - basically a wooden frame with a mesh cover that I plant with grass, leafy greens, and some herbs for the birds to snack on without being able to get to the roots to destroy them.
It’s especially good for the ducks since they’re the _worst_ for destroying all greenery in their pen!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 19, 2019)

Cuuuttttteeeee!! What kind of chick? I’d love to do a special garden for my critters but just don’t want to use the time I do have towards that. Maybe when I am old and gray! I’m just kidding! Perhaps somewhere down the line. Right now, or yard is nice  and green so I let the goats out to browse and toss handfuls of grass into the chicken pen.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 19, 2019)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Cuuuttttteeeee!! What kind of chick? I’d love to do a special garden for my critters but just don’t want to use the time I do have towards that. Maybe when I am old and gray! I’m just kidding! Perhaps somewhere down the line. Right now, or yard is nice  and green so I let the goats out to browse and toss handfuls of grass into the chicken pen.


You could do it with just grass to make it perpetual and very little maintenance 

The chicks are EEs. Possibly bantam. I need to weigh mom and dad. He looks big, but he’s all fluff and feathers.
Mom and Dad:
 
The eggs the chicklets came out of:
 
Dad must have some pretty strong Silkie genes since two of the chicks have one extra toe each and one has two. Look at that fluffy butt


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 20, 2019)

Cute!! I was thinking cochin or silkie due to the feathered legs.  Mama hen is so pretty!! It'll be neat to see the chicks grown!!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 23, 2019)

I picked up 6 2-week old Silver Appleyard ducklings this morning and my eggs of the same variety are due in a couple of week!
So exciting! 
Pictures will come once they’re settled in.
My DH is currently at a big poultry event, so I’m rather terrified he’ll bring home things we shouldn’t be getting right now, possibly ever.
I used to think that I was to blame for all our animal additions 
I have 6/8 ducklings hatched and I think one more pipped, but I’m not entirely sure. I’ll check again in a bit, then pull all the fully fluffed hatchlings if it’s safe.
I’d really like to get at least the first two out of there today. Again, I’ll add pics later. I might have other things to take pictures of...


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 24, 2019)

Took me awhile as I had company over yesterday. DH brought home a couple pairs of chickens (standard OEG and GL Wyandotte) and a speckled Sussex hen duo.
The two roosters are freezer bound. I would’ve kept the GL, but he was being nasty to the hens and that’s just not allowed around here.
My new Appleyards:

 
Settling in with my mixed week-olds
 
I ended up with 7/8 of my own duck babies this week and one of them looks disturbingly similar to an Appleyard!
 
And one of the speckled Sussex hens. 
 
I didn’t get pics of the rest. The GL hen may be broody or something since she’s hiding in the nest box.
We’ll see how she goes. I did get an egg from one of them last night. Tempted to throw it in the bator to see what’s up 
Next lockdown is coming up on Tuesday with a lot of potential babies. 12 Speckled Sussex, 2 EEs, and a bunch of my mutt ducks


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 27, 2019)

Took the Appleyards out for some outdoor sunshine today. I’m putting together an outdoor grow out tractor for them that I’m hoping they can move into it in another couple of weeks. They were only out for a few minutes today since it was pretty windy.
 
I did some wire sowing for the cover of one of my perma-pens once the duckies were put away. Now I just need DH’s muscles to move the house and his expertise to put a door on the thing and it’s ready for new occupants.
I’m loving the sunshine we’ve had. I really hope it keeps up! The ground is almost dry and I’d like it to stay that way for at least a few days before the spring rains begin 

Do we think this little fluffle will have a crest? Daddy does, so it’s possible. Adorable either way!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 30, 2019)

GLW hen moved inside to get some TLC. Unfortunately DH didn’t look very close at the pair of them when he picked them up and the poor things were rather underweight. In fairly good health otherwise, so that’s alright. She’s already coming along nicely.
Roosters were both culled as the GLW was picking on the hens and the OEG wasn’t suited to my breeding program - of sorts 
The two specks and the Game hen will finish up their quarantine before moving in with Mojo and his lady who my Mom named Pizzazz.
DH is determined to raise up some sheep over the summer for freezer camp and you know you can’t _just_ have a few for freezer camp when you can raise them 
Meet our newest addition who will be getting some friends next weekend for said freezer camp. This little lady is mine and a keeper  DH wanted to name her Wolf, so I decided she will be heretofore known as Woolfie 
  
She is a 3 week old bottle baby, the smallest of a set of triplets. 
I’ve never liked sheep, but you do what you gotta do when your DH has an obvious preference  I think she’s already growing on me


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2019)

Woolfie is adorable. I love my sheep and don't know what I would do without them. What breed is she?


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Woolfie is adorable. I love my sheep and don't know what I would do without them. What breed is she?


 Her dad was a Texel cross, but that’s all I know for sure. Once she’s a bit older, I’ll start a thread for her and ask what the experienced sheep experts on here think


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2019)

Welcome to the world of sheep.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Welcome to the world of sheep.


Thanks!  I’m super happy to have livestock again 
I love my birds, but I was super attached to my goats and am still rather bummed that my DH didn’t like them.

My Dad had a pet sheep when I was a kid and I had a few bad experiences with her, so I think that’s where my dislike of all things sheep came into play.
Of course, with reading posts on here back when, I did come to the point where I could appreciate them without actually wanting one. 
Now that I have one and am doing the research and getting firsthand experience, there are some definite differences, but not nearly enough to keep my bias alive and well 
I’m curious to see how sheep math compares to goat math


----------



## Bruce (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it is much the same.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 2, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I'm pretty sure it is much the same.


That’s what I’m afraid of


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2019)

Sheep are addicting.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 4, 2019)

Woolfie has officially bonded with me. Today she followed me throughout my entire chore routine! Previously she’d follow me out of her shed, then she’d race back to it, crying, and I would have to go back to her since calling her wouldn’t work.
Poor baby.
Now she’s confident enough with me to follow me anywhere, frolicking around me and trying to trip me 
She’s stolen my heart, the little monster 

  
I’ve been working on Woolfie’s training - such as it is...picking up her feet, teaching her to lead. I suppose I should get her a halter rather than using a collar, but I’m so used to goaties that it’s difficult to change my ways  I suppose I’ll just see how things go and change as needed.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 4, 2019)

She is a pretty girl.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 4, 2019)

That little lambie face


----------



## Baymule (Apr 4, 2019)

You are now officially a Sheeple. LOL


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 4, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You are now officially a Sheeple. LOL


I can live with that


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 6, 2019)

Well, our plans to pick up a couple of rams may have fallen through due to an unresponsive seller. I hate that 
My supplier of silver Appleyard hatching eggs got some of his Appleyard eggs mixed up with his Rouen, so I only have one Appleyard so far of the three hatchlings. The rest are Rouens...
Oh well. At least I’ve got one so far 
I got a message from the lady I got Woolfie from. She had another bottle lamb ewe that she needed to rehome since she was being picked on by her other babies. Like I could say no  Picked her up last night. She’s a Romanov cross, five weeks old, and she’s very different from Woolfie...not necessarily in a good way, but we’ll see. They’re getting along and she’s following me around like a champ, so  it works out alright.
Here’s Foxy (not sure I’ll keep that spelling) She’s very fine-boned with longer wool and is a little skittish, showing the white of her eyes a lot. She’s also more vocal than Woolfie, but her voice isn’t as high pitched, so it’s alright. 
 
Playing together
 
Jealous much? Lol

In other news, my hopefully predator-proof pens have had their first real test - two dogs showed up yesterday evening and I didn’t spot them until they were snooping around near the house when I was doing dishes and noticed them through the window. (I can’t wait until I get my geese! I need an alarm system now that I don’t have an outdoor dog!) 
I chased them off and checked on everybody. All good. The turkeys had a few feathers lying around - probably from running around in a panic, but all birds had made their way inside and were fine, the pens unpenetrated by what looked like a boxer mix and shepherd mix. Big dogs. DH is going to pick up some paintballs for his paintball gun so I can do more than yell and chase next time! (He says he’ll freeze them so they’ll hurt. A lot. 
Good.
Today I have a bunch of work to do, so I’d better get to it. Grow-out tractors to build, gotta put a door on one of the other pens and move the chickens into it so they’ll all be together. I think my GLW hen can move out now. Her naked saddle is now full of pinnies, so she’s recovered enough to join the rest of the flock. I’m tired of having three different locations for my 6 chickens  Quarantine is over. No signs of illness in anybirdy, so it’s time!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 6, 2019)

Life is easier when they are all in one place!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 6, 2019)

A guy on BYH caught neighbor dogs on his place, literally caught them. He spray painted red target circles on their sides and sent them home. They never came back. I guess their owners got the message. LOL 

Cute little lamb. Soon you will have even more sheep. Sheep math at it's finest!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 6, 2019)

A guy on BYH caught neighbor dogs on his place, literally caught them. He spray painted red target circles on their sides and sent them home. They never came back. I guess their owners got the message. LOL 

Cute little lamb. Soon you will have even more sheep. Sheep math at it's finest!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 6, 2019)

A guy on BYH caught neighbor dogs on his place, literally caught them. He spray painted red target circles on their sides and sent them home. They never came back. I guess their owners got the message. LOL 

Cute little lamb. Soon you will have even more sheep. Sheep math at it's finest!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 6, 2019)

A guy on BYH caught neighbor dogs on his place, literally caught them. He spray painted red target circles on their sides and sent them home. They never came back. I guess their owners got the message. LOL 

Cute little lamb. Soon you will have even more sheep. Sheep math at it's finest!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 6, 2019)

A guy on BYH caught neighbor dogs on his place, literally caught them. He spray painted red target circles on their sides and sent them home. They never came back. I guess their owners got the message. LOL 

Cute little lamb. Soon you will have even more sheep. Sheep math at it's finest!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 6, 2019)

5 times. REALLY? It wouldn't post and wouldn't post and wouldn't post, then finally did FIVE TIMES.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 6, 2019)

Usually that means the site is slow and it actually did post but you don't see it. If I post and the little dots run forever then disappear I copy the text in the box and refresh the page .... as many times as it takes to actually refresh. Most of the time my post shows up. If not, I paste and post.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah and when I do the delete multiple posts, they all delete. So when the satellite internet is wonky I just leave it alone. Irritating.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks for the idea @Baymule! 
Where I live there are a TON of dogs. A lot of them aren’t fixed and create more problem dogs. Some are owned and just wander around, but most that come by are dropped off by irresponsible owners from the surrounding area and form feral packs. I don’t think I wanna catch one to try and paint it, though that’s a fantastic idea if it’s a neighbors dog! I think a paintball sends a similar message...I’ll just have to make sure the paintballs are red (and not frozen the first time) so that if the dog does have an owner s/he’ll hopefully get a good scare and keep their dog penned up!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 7, 2019)

Spent a lovely morning outside with the sheepies. They had fun running around while I sat and read stuff on here for a bit. I’m trying to catch up on some of the journals, going back about 50 pages or so.
I’m making progress slowly but surely.

The chickens seem to like their new pen. They’re still working out their new pecking order and of course the GLW is at the bottom with Pizzazz. Hopefully they work things out quickly and Mojo keeps them in line.

 
Foxy jumping straight up from a standstill 
 
Woolfie showing off her own skills.
  
Foxy is so incredibly lightweight...more deer than sheep. Look at her fly! 
Woolfie is definitely the sturdy one in comparison. I should get my scales out and weigh the two of them. I’m curious to see if Woolfie weighs more and, if so, by how much. Foxy is taller, but Woolfie is a bit longer and ‘feels’ heavier.
I’m not even sure Foxy is a sheep anymore. Maybe she’s a fluffy goat or really is part deer


----------



## Baymule (Apr 7, 2019)

I see Picture Of the Week! 
We get dogs dumped out here too. Our place is totally fenced in. It sure helps keep unwanted visitors out. We heard coyotes killing a stray right at our front gate one night, it was pretty awful. Sometimes strays live long enough to have puppies, they usually disappear. We had the county come out and trap one, by that time she only had a couple of pups left. 

I think you need more sheep......


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 8, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I see Picture Of the Week!
> We get dogs dumped out here too. Our place is totally fenced in. It sure helps keep unwanted visitors out. We heard coyotes killing a stray right at our front gate one night, it was pretty awful. Sometimes strays live long enough to have puppies, they usually disappear. We had the county come out and trap one, by that time she only had a couple of pups left.
> 
> I think you need more sheep......



You do? Which one? 

I would love to get this place completely fenced in. We want to, but we need to get our land surveyed to find out where to put the fence, then get an estimate, then save up for it. We’re making our pens as impenetrable as possible in the meantime. 

I do need more sheep! I need a couple for freezer camp and for breeding in the fall. 
When I started doing research on sheep when DH told me he wanted them, I narrowed down what I wanted to Jacobs, Icelandic, or Black Belly. I’m hopefully going to get a ram for breeding out of those options. Since my ewes are mixes, I don’t think it matters too much, but I do need a ram on the smaller side for Foxy, so my top breed choices should be good...if I can find one of them  I should weigh the lambs, measure them, and start a thread to find out for sure (or more sure) what breeds they are first. I have so much to do and I’m not talking about just with the lambs! 

In other news, my Mom sent me home with an elderberry bush last night, so I put that in this morning under Foxy and Woolfie’s close supervision  They immediately nibbled on the branches, so I think they approved of my efforts. 
I’m beginning to regret my decision to garden this year. Mostly because I don’t like gardening, and partly because I have to finish building my raised beds so I can plant the stupid things.
The lambs were helping with that too


----------



## Bruce (Apr 8, 2019)

How are you going to make elderberry wine if the lambs et the bush?
It is nice that they are helping with the raised beds.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 8, 2019)

I’ll just have to cross my fingers and hope the lambs didn’t do any permanent damage.
They’re very “helpful”


----------



## Baymule (Apr 8, 2019)

I am a big fan of Jacob sheep. I love their spotty colors and horns.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 10, 2019)

The lambs were rambunctious this afternoon lol
I posted one of the older ones and my favorite from today in POW.
They’re doing so well. They started doing a lot more actual grazing now rather than just playing and barely nibbling.
It’s nice to see things finally starting to green up a bit now too!

     
Not the best pic (I didn’t want to get close and disturb her) but I have a broody duck that started sitting a day or two ago. I gave her a few more eggs yesterday since she only had three, so now she’s on nine. She’s a year old and this’ll be her first time brooding. I really hope she sticks it out!
 
I finally got the second layer of garden done yesterday and built the frames for the ‘salad bars’ I’m planning to give the turkeys and ducks. 
While I was out there my tom, King, was gobbling like crazy and I was starting to get annoyed when I figured out why...There was another tom gobbling at him! A wild one that was way back in the bush! I didn’t see the wild boy, but it’s kinda cool knowing there are some wild turkeys nearby


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2019)

Your lambs are so cute! Flying lambs!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 10, 2019)

Those lambs are going nuts! 



SA Farm said:


> It’s nice to see things finally starting to green up a bit now too!


Hey, no fair. It isn't starting to green up here yet and you are farther north.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 10, 2019)

I know it was really nice watching them do that....it is so much Better when ya see it "first-hand".....


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 11, 2019)

They were definitely going crazy! Racing back and forth from me to their shed and back again, leaping everywhere...
It was definitely fun to watch and try to get pics of! 
@Bruce If it makes you feel better, it hailed and we had some freezing rain this morning!

Tomorrow I go pick up all the chicks DH ordered and my Pilgrim goslings and hatching eggs. It’s going to be a busy weekend getting everything organized! As it is I spent most of this morning cleaning pens and shifting all the brooder babies around so I’ll have space for all the new ones. My oldest ducklings should be okay without a heat lamp at this point, so they have a shed to themselves and will be going outside to a grow-out tractor as soon as it warms up again.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 11, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> If it makes you feel better, it hailed and we had some freezing rain this morning!


Much better, thank you! We had a small amount of snow overnight Tues into Wed. Way better than what the people in Minnesota and Wisconsin got.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Apr 11, 2019)

Your lambs are so cute!!! Oh my goodness, I can hardly handle it!! Great shots by the way!

Your ducklings are adorable.  I understand on wanting to keep all birds in one location.  I've got three separate areas right now- my main coop, chick coop, and naughty hen pen (broody bantam hen flew out of her pen and got caught by one of my feral cats. Grrr...naughty bird and naughty cat!!!). I'll be very relieved when they're all able to be together.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 13, 2019)

It was a long day on the road yesterday, but I got a dozen Pilgrim hatching eggs, a pair of Pilgrim goslings, and 29 chicks for my trouble  Fortunately they aren’t all for me and most of them will be gone by the end of the month. Some to a sale I’m going to, some to my sister, and I’ll be growing out the rest.

 
This handsome boy is Aragorn 
 
And the lovely Galadriel 
 
Buff Orpingtons (my individual pic didn’t come out very well)
 
Gold laced and blue laced red Wyandottes
 
 
Standard silver laced Cochins
 
And Easter Eggers
 
My nephews were over last night and the older one woke me up at 4am because the power had gone out! I threw towels over my incubators and the ducks and goslings to help keep their body heat and crossed my fingers that the ones out in the brooder shed would snuggle. 
They did. 
Power didn’t come on until after 8am and the incubators had only lost about 10* and all baby birds were alive and well 
Here’s hoping the temp drop didn’t cause too much havoc with my eggs. I haven’t set the Pilgrim hatching eggs yet, so it’s just chicks and poults that might be in trouble  The ones that didn’t drop too much were, of course, the ones due later this week. I’m not too worried about them. Just my turkeys.
Oh well. Nothing more I can do at this point. Just have to wait and see. I’ll be candling later this week and I’ll see how they’re doing then.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 15, 2019)

The turkeys are okay!  All 15 eggs have veining I’m super excited about them. I was really worried that I wasn’t going to have fertile eggs this year. Just took King a bit longer than I would’ve liked to get jiggy with it 
The lambie predators were their usual crazy selves today.
  
I had them out for quite a few hours to graze and race around since it’s supposed to be rainy all week. I despise rain and as it is we had quite the storm yesterday and my yard is already flooded. Ugh. Ironic that the weather was fine and we had a power outage and no problem during a storm 

Tomorrow is lockdown for 43 chicken eggs that DH decided to buy. Started out with 58 set and was (for once) pleased when there were a few infertile and blood ringed.
Look how big one of my first chicken hatchlings so far this year has gotten


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm curious to see how the color changes (if at all) on the dark face of the white one.  It has some interesting markings.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 15, 2019)

congrats on the eggs being ok after the power outage. Somebody might have hit a power pole and knocked things out. That happened in our neighborhood one day.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 15, 2019)

@Mike CHS Yeah, she’s my mystery sheep lol. I don’t think her markings have changed yet, but it’s only been 2 weeks.

@Baymule Probably  Whatever happened, I’m glad the power came back in time!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 18, 2019)

Cleaned out five of the seven animal houses today as well as some housework. I can hardly wait until the sale next week so I’ll have less mess, feed, and water to deal with. I love the animals and the work, but it can get overwhelming at times.
Yesterday DH and I moved the compost pile and filled the raised beds with the nice rich fertilizer from the bottom of the bin. Just need to top it off with some top soil and we’re good to go. 
I also got one of the salad bars put in and planted. Clover, alfalfa, and a couple varieties of lettuce. The turkeys should be happy with it. I’m planning to move it every year as well. I wanted to get the duck one done, but with them being broody I didn’t want to mess with their space too much. I disturbed them enough today when I cleaned them out and candled their eggs. The one had all fertile eggs, the other’s were infertile. I think my drake picks a favourite. I think both he and the hen who had the infertile eggs will be either sold or sent to freezer camp. She’s a fantastic layer, but I have to make room for my Appleyards. I would like to keep her sister though. She went broody first and lays the green eggs, so she’s my best option.
And a random pic of Woolfie and Galadriel because I’m too tired to think of anything else to say


----------



## Baymule (Apr 18, 2019)

You may be tired, but you'll sleep good tonight. LOL
I hope you get a good hatch on your ducks.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 18, 2019)

Well, I think there are only four fertile ones lol. She set on two and I gave her some more from what I’d collected. I’m considering swapping their eggs out for the goose eggs I’m currently incubating, but I’m not making any definite decisions until I have a better idea of the goose egg fertility and their determination as they are first time broodies... 
If I don’t swap them, I hope all four of her littles make it out and she, or rather _they_ are good mommas. 
Time will tell


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Apr 19, 2019)

Cute goslings and chicks! Love their LOTR names too! <3  

So glad the eggs are all showing signs of life after the power outage. I know that can be super stressful. 

Your lambs are just the cutest.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 20, 2019)

Following along! You mentioned school. What are you studying?


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 20, 2019)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Following along! You mentioned school. What are you studying?


I did?  My DH is planning to start school again at some point for law, but it’s been quite a few years since I’ve been or planned to be... I mostly just read and research on my own now.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 20, 2019)

Lol! I bet it was an autocorrect issue!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 20, 2019)

I’m about ready to call it a night. Had a funeral to go to a few hours away and I’m socialed out. Add that to the cold that kicked in last night and I’m beat.
I am pretty happy despite all that because I candled the goose eggs I bought and 8 of the 12 are definitely developing  I also just put a deposit down on a Jacob ram lamb and have plans to pick up a sweetgrass turkey hen next weekend along with the ram! 
My hatch is going well as far as I can tell. I’ll count the little fluffles when I pull them out tomorrow, but it’s looking good 

 
Happy Easter!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh wow! A Jacob ram! Can’t wait for pictures!!! And a turkey too!  Congratulations on the hatch, chicks are so cute.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 23, 2019)

Ended up with 30 hatching. One faded away and another one has a limp, but all the rest are doing great. 
Yesterday was such a nice day that I spent most of it outside and let the chickens out to free range while the girls grazed. I can’t believe how much they’ve grown!
  
Despite being the more skittish by nature, Foxy’s actually the more affectionate of the two, coming over and begging for attention. Look at that happy face 
 
I candled the goose eggs again and the ones that looked questionable were just a little behind. Looks like 11/12 are actually fertile!  I still won’t pull that one until next week, just to be on the safe side. 4 turkey and 5 chicken eggs in lockdown today with another 4 turkey eggs I’m pretty sure stopped developing around the time we lost power  I locked them down anyway.
And now the waiting begins once again


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 23, 2019)

Your lambs are so cute,


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2019)

I love that face! She looks so happy to have attention from her Momma!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 26, 2019)

My first turkeys are hatching 
  
If Porter’s calculator is right, the little one above is a red bronze boy as his mom is a bourbon red and his dad is a royal palm. Any girls from that cross should be golden narragansett. The other one is a pure palm, so no telling the gender for about 4 months.
Depending on how many I have hatch, I’m probably going to raise all my poults this year. Sell some off in the fall, keep a few, send the rest to freezer camp.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 26, 2019)

freezer camp is awesome !


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 26, 2019)

Right? Last fall we had an extra jake and we sent him off with some ducks to get butchered for us (earlier than should’ve been for a heritage breed) and he was fantastic 
Only about six pounds, but still enough to feed 5 people with some to spare.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 26, 2019)

YUmmy


----------



## Baymule (Apr 27, 2019)

Royal Palm turkeys are so pretty, eye candy!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 29, 2019)

My tom, King, is anything but eye candy at the moment as he’s moulting something fierce right now. His fan only has about four feathers left  Poor guy.
His kids are looking good, though! Cute little bug-eyed fluffles 

  
Sunday was the big sale/meet DH and I went to. It started at 5am, so I didn’t bother going to bed Saturday night as I had to be up by 2am to pack everything up for the 2 hour drive. 
Got there by 5:30 and we were sold out by 11. We came home, took care of the critters and crashed until 8pm! 
Then up to eat, take care of the critters again and was asleep again by midnight. I was actually surprised that I not only slept the night through but was still tired this morning.
Is it only Monday? Feels like a week’s gone by since the sale! 
We were pretty well behaved at the sale. Picked up a sweetgrass turkey hen, our Jacob ram, and a cute little duck.
Sadly, my pics of the newest additions aren’t loading for some reason  My phone does that sometimes. So annoying as it’s selective  I’ll try again another time.
Now that the sale is over I can focus on my garden. I have high hopes that it won’t be the disaster I half expect it to be  
This morning I set the last batch of eggs I’ll be hatching for a while. Mostly turkey eggs and some call duck ones DH picked up earlier in the week.
It’s a good thing DH knows how to build, cuz if he keeps expanding the farm, we’re going to need a bigger barn...or more barns and lots more fencing!
And so it begins...


----------



## Genipher (Apr 29, 2019)

I must have missed it, reading through your blog...do you still have Koda Dog?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 30, 2019)

Yup, build more fence, more barns.....


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 30, 2019)

Genipher said:


> I must have missed it, reading through your blog...do you still have Koda Dog?


No, I found her a new home. Last I heard she was loving life with a woman who jogs with her every day


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 30, 2019)

Just came in from an impromptu waterfowl outing They had fun though and I grabbed a few new pics of mr. Jacob ram who will remain nameless. He’s a handsome fellow and is slowly becoming less wild.
Not the best pics, sorry. Night and cell phone camera don’t go together very well  They were also in constant motion, so it’s their fault 
So we have 2 lines of Silver Appleyard ducklings for a total of seven along with a pair of Pilgrims and D’eggbutt - DH’s favorite duckling of our mixes who needed help hatching and literally had the bottom half of his/her shell stuck to his/her butt until I could help get it off lol
D’eggbutt is a keeper for some reason  Though if it turns out to be a boy, I’ll have to rehome him as I doubt DH would be willing to send him to freezer camp lol
  
Mr. Ram learning that I = goodness  
  
Pastel call drake DH decided to add on the assumption that some of the call duck eggs we got will hatch and be female lol
 
The sweetgrass hen is staying as untouched as possible for now, so no pics of her yet. I’m not liking the look of her droppings  I’ve given her my usual health mix and have crossed my fingers that whatever’s up with her isn’t serious  She looks okay, so I’m hoping it’s just stress or diet change.
Time will tell.


----------



## Baymule (May 1, 2019)

Good pictures, even in the dark with a cell phone. Congrats on the new additions to the farm!


----------



## SA Farm (May 4, 2019)

Getting tired of the rain. I’m planning on picking up a 10x10 kennel that DH is going to put wheels on and we can rotate it around the yard with the girls in it so they’ll be safe to lawn mow when I’m not around. Getting tired of sitting outside for hours a day 

Mr. Ram has settled in quite nicely now. He has met the girls, but they have and will continue to have separate housing. I’m tethering him with supervision for now.

To be fair to the rain it is helping things grow. My forsythia is in bloom and I have buds on most everything. I planted a couple grape vines the other day, put in my peas and beets, and need to get some other things planted soon. Still too early to move my tomatoes and peppers outside. I started my beans too early, so they’re flowering in my living room 

5/7 turkeys have hatched so far. I’ll give the other two eggs another couple of days, but no progress on them at this point, so I’m not holding my breath.
Looks like I should have a red bronze boy and a golden narragansett girl here if Porter’s website is accurate.

Just a fun pic of a SS hen and my little mutt flock sunbathing.

 
My broody ducks have failed in their mission to have babies  Two hatched, but I found both dead this morning. One was out of the nest, fluffed, but dead and the other was under them and looked as though they sat too hard while it was hatching 

I’ll probably give them another shot at incubating if they’re inclined to once they’ve recovered from their month of sitting. Hopefully they do better next time.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 4, 2019)

How long does it take for a turkey to reach "table weight"  and how much do you think it costs to get them there ? I have been curious about them and wonder if thet are difficult  to raise with chickens and if it is worth it dollar wise....I know nonthing about raising them other than being told that they are stupid and messy which was that persons opinion...not mine. 
Your pictures are really neat  thanks in advance for any insight  you can give me on turkeys


----------



## SA Farm (May 4, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> How long does it take for a turkey to reach "table weight"  and how much do you think it costs to get them there ? I have been curious about them and wonder if thet are difficult  to raise with chickens and if it is worth it dollar wise....I know nonthing about raising them other than being told that they are stupid and messy which was that persons opinion...not mine.
> Your pictures are really neat  thanks in advance for any insight  you can give me on turkeys



For heritage breeds about 30-33 weeks from hatch to table is expected. Longer is better, but not strictly necessary unless you really need an extra few pounds or more fat. In which case closer to a year old is better. The jake we butchered in the fall was about 20 weeks and dressed out to 6lbs (which is more what I’d like from a hen). Another 10 weeks would’ve been good, but he was tasty and enough meat for 5 adults even that early.
Feed cost per bird from start to finish would be really hard for me to say since I raise my ducks and turkeys on the same feed at the same time. It is more expensive than chick starter, but not significantly and chicks can handle the higher protein while turkeys don’t do as well on the lower, so raising them together is very doable. 
Cost is the highest from hatch to tractor which takes about 8-12 weeks depending. Heritage are much better at foraging than the commercial breeds, but they will fly and roost high if you don’t have a cover on their pen making them nice and vulnerable to owls and raccoons - your favourite  
Mess-wise, they’re about the same as chickens. Certainly cleaner than ducks 
I find them to be smart enough. When I was first researching them, I was really worried about them being stupid, but they’re not any worse than ducks and chickens, just a little different. I typically either show them where the food and water are when they’re just out of the bator or pair them with some chicks so I don’t worry as much.
Health-wise I do find them more delicate than chickens. With poults I give them honey/ACV/garlic water when they’re first hatched as they tend to “fade” far more readily than chicks and seem to need more of a boost. Oh, and if you’re going to raise them together, make sure your area isn’t known for an illness called blackhead. I’m lucky enough to not have it around here.

I certainly find them worthwhile to raise. I would definitely pick up half a dozen to try out for yourself like we did back when we first started out. We got some Orlopp bronze for our first turkeys and they were big, friendly, and foraged really well for me. Of course, being hybrids, they ate a lot more but were butcher ready much faster than my heritage birds. 
They got us hooked 
I think I answered everything, but if you have any other questions or would like more detail, I’m happy to help as best I can


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 5, 2019)

Thank you so much for the information, you answered every question and then some....I think we had better reduce our racoon population before starting on turkeys...I would hate to have seven months into one and have it killed by a racoon, I do belive that would put me over the edge ! 
Again , thank you and have a great week


----------



## SA Farm (May 6, 2019)

Insomnia is the worst.
Had a long laborious day. Got some serious sun and am tired but can’t sleep. It’s an annoying problem that occasionally haunts me. I’m also hurting from my long day which may be somewhat related.
Spent the vast majority of the day outside getting lots done. Since I was out, the chickens and ducklings/goslings got to free range. They’re getting so big!
Don’t tell my DH, but I’m afraid D’eggbutt might be a boy  I have 2 definite girls, a few definite boys and still a few ??? I’ll find out about soon enough. I’m not in a hurry.

   
Yes, there’s a lot of mud and puddles. They love it. Me not so much 

These are the last of my adult chickens. My motley crew. Pizzazz sadly died suddenly of unknown causes and we sold the SS hens because I didn’t like them. Nothing wrong with them physically. Just not the temperaments I like in my birds.
I should name the GLW hen. She’s sweet and docile and not skittish thanks to me having her inside for tlc for a while. She and Mojo are my favourites. DH’s OEG hen is skittish and loud, but that’s okay because she’s his favourite. Her and D’eggbutt 
  
Alright. Time to try to get to sleep again.


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2019)

Hope you got some rest.


----------



## SA Farm (May 6, 2019)

Yes, I did thankfully. And I set my alarm so I hopefully won’t end up turning my sleep cycle upside down. It’s happened before. It’ll more than likely happen again. It’s a chronic problem for me that I’ve had since I was a kid and I’ve learned to deal with it fairly well for the most part.


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2019)

Do full moons keep you awake? My Daddy said his grandmother would work in the fields all day, cook for the family, then sit in her rocking chair on the porch all night on a full moon. If I have a restless night, it is usually a full moon.


----------



## SA Farm (May 7, 2019)

I have been known to feel more energized during a full moon, but not to the point of insomnia typically.
(Tried to reply last night, but my internet was acting up.)


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2019)

On satellite internet here, the first 9 months after we moved here, on a cell phone. After that, metered internet that goes off in storms, was like manna from heaven. LOL


----------



## Bruce (May 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> If I have a restless night, it is usually a full moon.


Have to stay alert for werewolves!


----------



## SA Farm (May 9, 2019)

I have so much work to do outside, but every time I go out I find at least one tick crawling on me (insert disgusted shiver here)
I hate ticks! My three chickens are not enough to keep the population down. I’m worried about how many the sheep might have on them  I check them over a little, but it’s not easy to feel for the little bloodsuckers through all that wool  I’d get guineas, but I don’t like them. Not even a little. 

In other news, I may have started my beans too early indoors as they are now flowering  and I can’t move them out for another week or two. 
I’m not the best gardener lol. More proof of that is that I have yet to put up a chicken wire perimeter on my raised beds and the chickens have been happy to dig and cause havoc among my peas and beets  I don’t mind that much because I still need to add topsoil to the majority of it, so they’re mostly just stirring the compost.

I have at least one pip from the 7 eggs in lockdown. 4 turkey, 3 chicken. The pip is a turkey, yay. I’m finally winding down my hatching for the season. I might set one more round of turkeys unless my hens decide to go broody. I know Queen is an experienced broody, so I would be happy to give her eggs to brood since they aren’t laying as much anymore anyway. 
Oh, speaking of broodies, my ducks actually ended up with a live one! Just one with two moms seemed a little...unnecessary, so I took it away from them and tossed it in a brooder with some chicks and turkeys.


----------



## Baymule (May 9, 2019)

If ticks are that bad, you might ought to change your mind about guineas. We have a trio, I call them the Looney Gooney Guineas. One hen is sitting on a nest, 3rd clutch of eggs. This time nothing came in the night and ate them. A neighbor wants guineas, so I will give him some of the chicks. I hate ticks too. Guineas sound pretty darn good to me!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 9, 2019)

We had serious tick issues with Seed Ticks several years ago.  When I started spraying Nitrogen on our paddocks I added Malathion to the water and sprayed it at the same time.  Neither of us has gotten a tick in a couple of years.  I never see any on the sheep and I handle them a lot.


----------



## SA Farm (May 10, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions, you guys I’ll pass them on to DH. 
I’ll even think about the guineas again


----------



## greybeard (May 10, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> We had serious tick issues with Seed Ticks several years ago.  When I started spraying Nitrogen on our paddocks I added Malathion to the water and sprayed it at the same time.  Neither of us has gotten a tick in a couple of years.  I never see any on the sheep and I handle them a lot.


Oh good lawdy..I feel for ya regarding seed ticks. When I was a teenager and this country was still open range, you couldn't walk 20' without a cloud of them coming up both jeans leg as we had to stuff our jeans cuff down inside our boot tops to try to keep them out. A pestilence of Old Testament biblical proportions...I was chewed up with them on my legs, ankles, arms and abdomen,I was ashamed to go to and dress out for gym class in high school. We doused our boots with diesel and powdered sulphur with only helped some.When we'd get to the house, our clothes stayed out on the porch and when we bathed we added some bleach to the water and you could see dozens of them floating on the top of the water. Itch like mad and I clawed at my ankles till they were raw and red. 

2 things got rid of them. The end of open range and the big time arrival of fire ants.


----------



## Baymule (May 10, 2019)

I hate seed ticks enough that I welcome the fire ants.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 10, 2019)

@Baymule. ..what are seed ticks ? 
I got rid of ticks here by using bug granules. ....no fleas ...nonthing


----------



## Mike CHS (May 10, 2019)

Seed ticks are the larvae form of ticks but the problem is the sheer numbers.  Where there is one, there are dozens if not hundreds.


----------



## SA Farm (May 10, 2019)

Don’t know why, but I just felt like taking pics today despite the dreariness of it. It was a good day to get things done as I had to get up early to drive DH to work (our car has been having issues).
I cleaned the house, did the dishes, swept and vacuumed, cleaned out the indoor brooder for the poults that just hatched.
Then I went out and finally fenced the garden and replanted some of the peas the chickens had kicked around.
Phew.
Said garden (still have some work to do on it, but it’s coming along)


My new fruit trees and a comfrey plant my mom gave me <3
  
The lambies are now weaned and grazing like champs.

The crazy goslings were running around like the goofballs they are. They’re so silly and cute!

The ducklings are almost big enough that I can tell the boys from the girls. Still not 100% on all of them, but I have a good idea.

Chicks growing like weeds.

The sweetgrass hen finally out of quarantine. She looks weird as she was turning as I took the pic  

And some chicken porn for those of you who appreciate such things lol


----------



## greybeard (May 11, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> Seed ticks are the larvae form of ticks but the problem is the sheer numbers.  Where there is one, there are dozens if not hundreds.


Not hundreds...Thousands. Each female tick lays around 4000 eggs. 
Not my foot but I've seen both of mine look close to this condition..or worse.


----------



## Baymule (May 11, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Baymule. ..what are seed ticks ?
> I got rid of ticks here by using bug granules. ....no fleas ...nonthing


It has been explained, but they are tiny. Take a regular straight pin, not the kind with the colored plastic head, the kind with the small metal head. A seed tick is smaller. When you blunder through a nest of those devils they swarm all over, dig in and burrow out of sight. I'd almost druther hug a fire ant nest.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 11, 2019)

Baymule said:


> It has been explained, but they are tiny. Take a regular straight pin, not the kind with the colored plastic head, the kind with the small metal head. A seed tick is smaller. When you blunder through a nest of those devils they swarm all over, dig in and burrow out of sight. I'd almost druther hug a fire ant nest.



I have never heard of them before, have had a tick infestation in my house from a upolstered chair that i bought from a estate sale....that was a nightmare, and we had a yard full here when we first moved in, but once i treated the yard for two seasons...nonthing  thanks for letting me know what the little monsters are


----------



## SA Farm (May 11, 2019)

Yeah, seed ticks make me grateful to just have the regular ol’ deer ticks


----------



## Bruce (May 11, 2019)

'cept the deer ticks carry Lyme disease.



greybeard said:


> Not my foot but I've seen both of mine look close to this condition..or worse.


----------



## greybeard (May 12, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> Yeah, seed ticks make me grateful to just have the regular ol’ deer ticks


If you have 'regular ol' deer ticks' then you also have seed ticks because as Mike pointed out, seed ticks are just a larvae stage of tick.  You may not encounter them for various reasons, but they're there.


----------



## SA Farm (May 12, 2019)

Sorry, I meant on me. I wouldn’t want a bunch of the tiny ones burying into my ankles like that 

Happy Mother’s Day, ladies


----------



## Baymule (May 12, 2019)

I'll tell y'all a funny story about seed ticks. I was 14, at my grand parents in Corrigan. My cousin, age 13 and a friend of hers were also there. We went walking in the woods and ran into a nest of seed ticks. I watched with dismay as they spread all over us, my cousin and her friend (city girls) were freaking out. I told them I was going to the creek and took off running. They ran behind me. At the creek, I stripped naked and scrubbed with handfuls of wet sand on me to get the ticks off. Cousin and friend were freaked out by that too. I told them what the ticks would do to them and that they'd better get them off. Their clothes hit the bank and they did a good sand scrubbing too. Then we sloshed in the creek to wash the sand off. They were nervous about snakes. Me, I was more worried about the darn ticks. 

So there we were, butt naked out in the woods, our clothes covered in ticks, hundreds and hundreds of the tiny *&$^&*#. I hate them. We gingerly picked up our clothes, holding them away from us and made our way through the woods back to Grandmothers house. Grandpa was gone to town, we were very grateful for THAT!. There was a large clearing to cross to get to the house, and the neighbor was on his tractor in his garden. So we waited for him to turn and go up the row, then we skeedaddled to the house, dropping our clothes on the way. Grandmother looked up to see 3 giggling naked girls come running in. We took a bath in a wash tub, put on clean clothes, then draped our tick clothes over the tractor. Next morning, the ticks were gone and we packed the clothing up in our bags. 

We got NO tick bites.


----------



## Bruce (May 13, 2019)

Good thing the city girls decided to follow your lead!


----------



## SA Farm (May 13, 2019)

A picture’s worth a thousand words:


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 13, 2019)

@Baymule  - that's an awesome story!  

Geeze - it looks like I'm not the only one drowning these days.  @SA Farm - that's what my place looks like almost all the time these days...     And, my chickens are not happy about it either!


----------



## Baymule (May 13, 2019)

@SAFarm looks like you got one of those new-fangled CHUCKS!! (chickenXduck). I hear they are the latest rage for people who live in swamps, looks like a chicken, paddles like a duck.


----------



## SA Farm (May 14, 2019)

Yeah. Poor guy. He normally has a crest 
Now you know why I have ducks and geese! They’re the only ones who like living in the swamp 
The rain this spring is getting rather ridiculous. I’ve started making runs down the road to pick up loads of mulch to build up the pathway from the house to the various animals. I’m planning to dig out a low spot into a bit of a pond and put in some drainage along the walkway to it.
We’ll see how it goes. Just have to wait for it to dry enough to actually do the work 

My Pilgrim hatching eggs are in lockdown and I’m anxious for them. I know all 10 eggs were alive and well last time I candled, but since it’s my first time hatching them, I can’t help but worry for them. 
I have some turkeys and chicks in lockdown too, but that’s pretty much par for the course. No worries there  
After the goslings hatch, I’ll be going down to one incubator. I was supposed to stop setting altogether, but... I may have set some more chicken and turkey eggs.

I did some mucking out this morning and planted some leafy greens and beans in my garden. Hopefully it warms up soon so I can move the started plants out.


----------



## SA Farm (May 14, 2019)

I’ve been neglecting putting up pics because it’s been so dreary, but here are a few of my plants and one of Foxy just because she was standing nearby lol
Nice thing about the cold and wet is that the ticks have been less bothersome. Of course, the mosquitoes are starting...
My beans, growing beans...in the house.

 
Forsythia in all its glory 
 
Buds on the lilac 
 
And the flowering almond almost full bloom
 
And the random pic of Foxy


----------



## SA Farm (May 15, 2019)

My goslings are pipping and zipping! So exciting!  2 of the 6 pipped are starting to zip.


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2019)

Watching baby birds hatch is exciting. I am happy for you that you will soon have little goslings to play with!


----------



## SA Farm (May 16, 2019)

Have six goslings hatched now and all but one has pipped  Looks like the humidity is starting to drop. I’ve added water a few times, but now if I put any in, I’ll be pouring it on the babies! I think I’ll pull the fluffed babies out tomorrow and add some sponges for any that haven’t hatched yet.
  
This adorable little thing is apparently what happens when you cross a silkin rooster with an OEG hen. It’s a strange combination of chipmunk colouring and grey... might grow it out just to see how it turns out. I may or may not have more of them incubating


----------



## SA Farm (May 17, 2019)

Had a busy day today since it was perfect weather. Sunny with just enough breeze to keep from roasting. Grateful for my base tan though or I would’ve been a total lobster! Cleaned out some pens, shifted some birds around, then did some weeding, papering, then mulching the front garden and moved my started plants out to my raised beds.
Found a nest of wild bunnies in the front garden that I worked around. Hopefully all the work I did there doesn’t scare mom off. I won’t be doing anything else in that area for a while, so we’ll see.
 
The lambs are doing well. The girls are starting to catch up to Ramchop now. Woolfie’s face is getting darker...
  
Goslings are hatched and moved into their brooder. Got all 9/10 that were pipped hatched. I checked the last egg and it was definitely a goner. Hadn’t even lived long enough to internally pip, sadly.
I didn’t want to mess with them too much, but I couldn’t resist taking a pair of them outside for a little photo shoot with the flowering almond


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 17, 2019)

You couldn't  of captured a sweeter picture....lil duckies............best enter that for POW !


----------



## Bruce (May 17, 2019)

SA Farm said:


>


That answers a question, apparently cottontails have a white mark on their foreheads. My guess is that those kits are about ready to leave the nest.


----------



## SA Farm (May 17, 2019)

Bruce said:


> That answers a question, apparently cottontails have a white mark on their foreheads. My guess is that those kits are about ready to leave the nest.


Yes. I think it’s called a milk spot or something along those lines? Their eyes are open, so I’d guesstimate then to be about 2 weeks old.

@B&B Happy goats I might just go do that  My nephews call them the gooselings lol


----------



## Baymule (May 17, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You couldn't  of captured a sweeter picture....lil duckies............best enter that for POW !


X2!!

My dogs would eat the bunnies in a split second.


----------



## SA Farm (May 17, 2019)

Baymule said:


> My dogs would eat the bunnies in a split second.


Mine would if he wasn’t tethered. He’s very much a product of his beagle nature!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 21, 2019)

Miss @SA Farm,

Just caught back up again.

I fear my Senile Texas Aggie I/Q is getting in the way, but I am mystified by the following and similar remarks:


SA Farm said:


> My Pilgrim hatching eggs are in lockdown





SA Farm said:


> I have some turkeys and chicks in lockdown too



Have the birds/eggs been bad and are now in solitary confinement?  Is it to prevent a prison riot in the incubators?  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (May 21, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @SA Farm,
> 
> Have the birds/eggs been bad and are now in solitary confinement?  Is it to prevent a prison riot in the incubators?
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie



Hi STA 
No, it means they’ve been good! It’s typically what happens before the riots start  
Lockdown is the end of incubation when you stop turning the eggs so they can get in position to hatch, up the humidity and stop opening the incubator, so yes, confinement, just not usually solitary as I don’t tend to have only one viable egg going in at a time 
I have three incubators, so the goslings were in one and the chicks and turkeys were in another.


----------



## SA Farm (May 21, 2019)

So tired. I did way too much work today. Cleaned out the shed my bro-in-law built for drying things. A coon or something got in there and shredded a bunch of stuff and left a huge mess. Got that all cleaned up and out. Then I enclosed it a bit better and hung a tarp for my grass hay to go on. DH finally mowed the lawn, so I’ve been raking it up and gathering it for the lambs.
Finally finished putting the skirt on my turkey pen and planted some sunflowers along the edge of their fence. 
I also moved almost all the rest of my plants outside and watered the garden. Not a whole lot, just enough to last until the rain we’re supposed to get tomorrow afternoon.
Cleaned out the ducks and hauled some water from the pond for them. They followed me out to one of the smaller pools and went swimming.
I don’t even remember what else I all did. Too tired. Here’s some pics of the duckies and geese from today. I’ll have a good break, then back out.


----------



## Bruce (May 21, 2019)

Now why would that amount of work make you tired?


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2019)

But look what you have accomplished!


----------



## SA Farm (May 21, 2019)

@Bruce I know, right? I should be bouncing off the walls with energy after all that, rather than being nearly comatose  

@Baymule Yes, it feels good to get things done, no matter how exhausting!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 21, 2019)

I sure miss my ducks....never had geese....but I do like to watch them from a bank or in a boat.....I've had wood ducks, mallards, and teals dive down on side of the boat and come up on the other a couple of minutes later.....I do plan on getting 2-3 KCs....they are my favorite....


----------



## SA Farm (May 24, 2019)

Such a beautiful day today! I fenced off a portion of the turkey pen and planted it with some grass and clover for them to eat once it gets established. I’m planning to move the fence and plant another section once that happens.
I have my single turkey egg that made it to lockdown zipping away. Nothing happening with my call duck eggs yet 
If there aren’t any pips by the time the poult dries out, I’ll just pull it out and add it to last week’s babies and give the ducklings several more days.
Some duck and gosling pics I just took.


----------



## Baymule (May 24, 2019)

Nice water fowl. Do you have a pond?


----------



## SA Farm (May 24, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Nice water fowl. Do you have a pond?


I do have a small pond that needs dug out, and my property is low and marshy in general, but I mostly just keep a kiddie pool filled for them since the pond is further back and more exposed than I’d like as it’s not really deep enough yet to offer much protection from predators.


----------



## SA Farm (May 24, 2019)

Alright. You all, some farming friends, and DH wore me down. That and the ticks crawling on me the last couple of days  Going to pick up some guinea hatching eggs tomorrow.
I _might_ have a turkey going broody. I stuck two infertile duck eggs in there a week ago and I’ve been keeping an eye as the nest has been messed with and reorganized a little, but no one was sitting on it until tonight. 
Side-Piece (DH’s name choice lol) the sweetgrass hen was sitting on it when I went out to lock them up this evening! I’ll give her a day or two to make sure she’s ready to stick, then give her either some turkey eggs or the guinea eggs...maybe half a dozen of each? 
If she does go broody, I’m hoping Queen (RP) won’t join her for a while as she’s the only one still laying (I highly suspect).
Here they are from this afternoon. King still looking less than stellar with his featherless fan  I noticed some pinnies and new feathers are coming in, so he should be looking better soon.

 
You can see the section I fenced off and planted. I give them several handfuls of grass and whatnot everyday, but I’d really prefer for them to have more than that.
I would love to free range them, but it’s just not worth the risk of losing them 
Tomorrow, they’ll probably be staying in as it’s supposed to storm and rain most of the day. 
The ducks and goslings will be pleased


----------



## Baymule (May 25, 2019)

I admire those who raise multiple species of poultry. My efforts seem to be confined to chickens. I did raise some Pekin ducks for the freezer once upon a time and discovered that they NEVER sleep, NEVER shut up and that I didn't want any more after that. I tried Muscovy ducks, but my GP Trip, ate them.  I don't know if he hated them or loved them, but either way, they were dead and gnawed on. On a whim, we got 6 Looney Gooney chicks, wound up with 4, then down to 3, about to have a population explosion if all those eggs hatch out. I'm not raising them, they are raising themselves. 

So you are a hero type person, raising poultry and doing well with it. You keep up the good (and hard) work!


----------



## SA Farm (May 25, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I admire those who raise multiple species of poultry.
> So you are a hero type person, raising poultry and doing well with it. You keep up the good (and hard) work!


Aw, thanks, Bay 

My DH really likes Pekins. Like you, I found them rather noisy, but I more wanted to replace them as they were really hard on the feed bill compared to my other critters and I’m focusing on heritage breeds.
I haven’t tried Muscovies, but the research I did on them indicated they might’ve been a good fit for me, but they are more like geese in that they’re rather defensive of themselves and I could see that rubbing a dog the wrong way. I ruled them out for me because I was concerned the drake would fight with the turkeys and geese.
Supposed to be really tasty though.

I didn’t want to have as many varieties of birds as we have...I wanted to focus on turkeys and waterfowl...so much for that plan  I didn’t want to get sheep this early either lol. We were supposed to just get a few for the freezer, not raise them 
Wouldn’t consider giving up my girls now, though!
It is a lot of work, but I love it


----------



## Baymule (May 25, 2019)

My pekins were stupid crazy. I fed,  watered and cared for them twice a day and they never stopped running from me in a panic. They would knock each other down, trample all over each other like a Black Friday Sale gone bad and on the 6 o'clock news. Idiots.


----------



## SA Farm (May 27, 2019)

Baymule said:


> My pekins were stupid crazy. I fed,  watered and cared for them twice a day and they never stopped running from me in a panic. They would knock each other down, trample all over each other like a Black Friday Sale gone bad and on the 6 o'clock news. Idiots.


For real 

Had a busy weekend cleaning out pens and visiting with family. For some reason I was super tired all day yesterday and found out today my Mom was feeling the same way, oddly enough.

While I was cleaning the pens, I shifted some of the birds around this weekend as well, so I actually have an empty brooder in the basement. For now. My call duck eggs aren’t doing very well. I had one internally pip, but that’s it. 
If it’s still alive tomorrow I’ll help it out.


----------



## SA Farm (May 29, 2019)

Got my one little duckling hatched out with some help. Don’t know why only one of the 15 eggs made it all the way to hatch...I don’t typically have such poor hatch rates, but oh well. Got one baby, anyway.
Breeder says she’ll give me some ducklings once hers hatch out in a few weeks, so I’m happy about that 
I’m pretty sure it imprinted on me. I have it with a chick for company and it’s still happy to run up to my hand as soon as it sees it 
 It’s a girl 
 
It’s a rainy week this week which means the mosquitoes are out in full force. Had a face and side scratching session with the lambs today.
Been a while since I’ve posted pics of them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 29, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> Got my one little duckling hatched out with some help. Don’t know why only one of the 15 eggs made it all the way to hatch...I don’t typically have such poor hatch rates, but oh well. Got one baby, anyway.
> Breeder says she’ll give me some ducklings once hers hatch out in a few weeks, so I’m happy about that
> I’m pretty sure it imprinted on me. I have it with a chick for company and it’s still happy to run up to my hand as soon as it sees it
> It’s a girl
> ...




Aw, nice sweet pictures of your duck and lambs


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 2, 2019)

Such a gorgeous day out today. Moved some birds around, dug up some sod, cut down some dead brush in the turkey pen while the lambs munched grass and yelled for me when I got out of sight for long enough 

My last chick hatch was 100%. Have two more small batches of turkey and the guineas coming up and that’ll be it unless I get some broody babies.
My sweetgrass decided she wasn’t motivated enough, so she didn’t stay on the duck eggs I’d put in there. They were in there long enough that I tossed them and replaced them with a few golf balls. If I get a good number of their eggs collected before I have to go house-sit for my sister, I’ll put them all in and see what happens.

DH got the grass cut today, so I’ll be spending the next few days raking it up to store for the lambs.
Now I just need to finally put in and plant the salad bar for the ducks and I’ll be done for the day. Should be able to get in there now that the brush is out of the way.

Better get back to work...


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 3, 2019)

I managed to get all my work done, believe it or not. The lambs, of course, were very helpful while I raked up the piles of grass and put it away today...they didn’t get in the way at all 
  
Here’s the completed salad bar. Of course Aragorn had to remind me that he’s the boss of my phone as it was intruding on his domain...
  
King is finally looking much better now that his fan is coming back in. He was keeping watch while the girls enjoyed the grass clippings I gave them.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 4, 2019)

Miss @SA Farm,

Do you have a lot of black flies in your part of Canada?  I am curious because I was watching a YouTube video of the GP Outdoors channel.  He is somewhere in Ontario.  He had to wear a netting over his head and upper body because the flies were so bad:





I hope you don't have to endure that!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 4, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @SA Farm,
> 
> Do you have a lot of black flies in your part of Canada?  I am curious because I was watching a YouTube video of the GP Outdoors channel.  He is somewhere in Ontario.  He had to wear a netting over his head and upper body because the flies were so bad:
> 
> ...



Fortunately I’m far enough south that, while we do still have them, they aren’t bad enough to wear netting. Mosquitoes on the other hand... I wouldn’t mind an outfit like that to keep them off me. I’m one of those people that the blood suckers love! 
When DH and I first started our little farm, we were out building our first chicken coop. I was even less skilled at building than I am now, so I told him I was going to go inside as I was getting eaten alive by the mosquitoes and wasn’t able to be of much help.
He told me to stay b/c while I might not feel like I was being helpful, by my mere presence I was in fact keeping all the bugs off him which was extremely helpful as far as he was concerned


----------



## Bruce (Jun 4, 2019)

Hey, each of us has to use the "gifts" we were given!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 5, 2019)

My Beautiful Gal makes the same complaint -- she gets eaten up by the buggers while they usually leave me alone.  I think it is because both you and my Beautiful Gal are really sweet while I and your DH taste sour!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 5, 2019)

Joyce is like that too....she has the more preferred blood type and will draw a crowd, long before they buzz me....


----------



## greybeard (Jun 5, 2019)

It's mostly about the amount of C0² any particular person gives off and many of the soaps and other cleaning products people use on themselves can mimic C0².
Another draw, especially for blood suckers is blood type. Skin secretes different odors for each blood type..indistinguishable to us but bugs can differentiate. Mosquitoes really go for Type O blood and are least prone to go for Type A.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 5, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> My Beautiful Gal makes the same complaint -- she gets eaten up by the buggers while they usually leave me alone.  I think it is because both you and my Beautiful Gal are really sweet while I and your DH taste sour!



I’m not sure what it is that makes some people more tasty to mosquitoes than others. I like the theory about sweet personalities translating to attracting the bugs, but my mom is the sweetest person I know and they leave her alone. And we have the same blood type  
Also, my DH is sweeter than me and I get the impression you’re not bad yourself 

I’ve been keeping busy this week getting things cleaned up and organized for my farm sitter this weekend. Going down to Ohio for the George Straight concert on Saturday 
Got my birds all moved out of the house and cleaned the house up today since it’s all rainy out. Tomorrow’s supposed to be nice, so I’m planning to get the pens cleaned up so I won’t have to worry about them. I normally clean out on the weekends and I’d prefer not to have to do it all when we get back.
So excited!


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 5, 2019)

greybeard said:


> It's mostly about the amount of C0² any particular person gives off and many of the soaps and other cleaning products people use on themselves can mimic C0².
> Another draw, especially for blood suckers is blood type. Skin secretes different odors for each blood type..indistinguishable to us but bugs can differentiate. Mosquitoes really go for Type O blood and are least prone to go for Type A.



That’s cool. Mom is O+ like me. DH is A something or other. (He doesn’t remember )


----------



## Bruce (Jun 6, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Mosquitoes really go for Type O blood and are least prone to go for Type A.


YAY!! I'm A+ though I don't think that has kept the mosquitos from noticing me. Maybe I have to be out with some type O people so the nasties have a choice.



SA Farm said:


> Going down to Ohio for the George Straight concert on Saturday


I gather you don't live too far north in Canada if you can drive to Ohio for a concert. Still, no matter how close you are to the border, it is still quite a long distance! Have fun!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 6, 2019)

Yeah, it’ll be a long trek, but it should be worth it. It’s our nine year anniversary this year, so that’s part of the reason we’re doing it. That and DH is a huge fan  Not that I’m not. I just don’t enjoy the crowds and volume the way most people seem to. I prefer to listen to my music in the comfort of my home where I can keep it to a decibel level that won’t damage my hearing 
I’m definitely old at heart 

I have swallows nesting on the back porch light and I gave my turkeys their eggs back. Maybe they’ll set while I’m gone 

  
And a pretty flower just because


----------



## Baymule (Jun 7, 2019)

Take some foam ear plugs. You can "adjust" the volume. LOL


----------



## Bruce (Jun 7, 2019)

I was going to say that but Bay got to it first. Last concert I went to was with DD2 3 years ago when her friend couldn't make it at the last minute. Fair bit of time spent with my fingers in my ears. I should have had ear plugs!
Florida Georgia Line for those interested.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 7, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> Yeah, it’ll be a long trek, but it should be worth it. It’s our nine year anniversary this year, so that’s part of the reason we’re doing it. That and DH is a huge fan  Not that I’m not. I just don’t enjoy the crowds and volume the way most people seem to. I prefer to listen to my music in the comfort of my home where I can keep it to a decibel level that won’t damage my hearing
> I’m definitely old at heart
> 
> I have swallows nesting on the back porch light and I gave my turkeys their eggs back. Maybe they’ll set while I’m gone
> View attachment 63000 View attachment 62999



I have the swallows under the eaves here. For the previous 2 years, they also nested under my porch roof, but I took that nest out with a powerwasher last fall. They make a terrible mess with their poop, as they perch on the edge of the nest and feed their young. 
There's one at the very top of my roof now, and there is poop streaming down one of the 2nd floor windows now. 
(I wonder if I put the long extension ladder up there, could my cat maybe climb it....I know it would be willing, as the swallows make dive bombing runs at her every time she enters the back yard and she truly hates 'em for it..)


----------



## Bruce (Jun 7, 2019)

What kind of swallows GB? I've got both barn and tree here. The barns, true to their name, have made their mud nest in the barn. The trees are nesting in a birdhouse by the pond. Of course that is only 2 pairs, based on the flights over the pond there are more of both types, don't know where they are nesting.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 10, 2019)

Just got all caught back up!
The concert was fantastic. Outdoors, to my surprise and delight, so the volume wasn’t an issue at all. Blake Shelton and George Strait rocked 

  
Got home with just the one little call duckling passed away. Everything else was just as I left it


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2019)

Glad that you went and had a great time!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 10, 2019)

Sorry about the duckling but glad you had a great time.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 12, 2019)

It’s nice to get back to my routine. I spent a good chunk of time weeding the garden yesterday and had a delightful salad of my own homegrown lettuce, kale, and spinach for dinner 
This morning I got a few pens cleaned out and sorted some of my chickens so I could have all my keepers and cockerels in one pen and the pullets going to my sister in the other for easy capture.
Looks like I’ll have a good number of chickens destined for the freezer this fall along with a few ducks and turkeys. Possibly a goose or two as well  
I have a second turkey laying now. I’m hoping it’s my Sweetgrass hen. One is laying on the floor of their pen, the other is adding to the nest box. I pulled the oldest 11 eggs to put in the incubator yesterday and left them 9 eggs. There should be another 2 today. If so, I’ll mark them and leave them there so that, if there’s no broody, I can pull the oldest ones to either eat or incubate. DH says to eat them. He thinks I have an incubation addiction 
He might be right  I have cut down to one incubator now, to my credit. And I’m only slightly tempted to set the egg I got from my ducks today but, even if it was fertile, it would be a motley mix of Khaki Campbell/Indian Runner and Call duck. Not exactly the most useful mix, I suspect, though I bet it would be adorable


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 12, 2019)

I haven't been around any call ducks....but, I have seen runners and owned khakis.....they will definitely put a smile on your face....the ones we had were absolutely "comical"....and I enjoyed them so much....they shared a pasture with our goats......great "companions"......


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 14, 2019)

I need a door on the far side of my duck pen so I can let them out to free range while I’m out with the lambs. At least the chickens get some out of pen time. 
Some pics from this morning:
   
We had a major storm yesterday, so today is absolutely perfect! Sunny but with a cool breeze. Sadly, I have a lot of indoor work to do, so I just had the morning to enjoy it. Now I’ve got to get cracking on my indoor chores!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 14, 2019)

Well that stinks! Can't put off the indoor chores until the next downpour?

Looks like it must be near shearing time.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 14, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Well that stinks! Can't put off the indoor chores until the next downpour?
> 
> Looks like it must be near shearing time.


The lambs are too young to be sheared as far as I know...they’re all this years babies. 
As far as the indoor chores...I really do need to get them done today, before the weekend business causes them to become unmanageable


----------



## Baymule (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks for the reminder..... I gotta go put clothes in the dryer and fold the load on the bed. I tossed it there between batches of plum jam.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 18, 2019)

Busy weekend for me! Between a graduation party, Father’s day, and way too many errands, I didn’t get nearly as much done outside as I would’ve liked. 
Which just means more to do today. The forecast is calling for quite a bit of rain this week, so this nice sunny day is my best opportunity to get my pens cleaned out and my gardening done.
Pics first, then back to work 
My older goslings are just about 10 weeks old, I think. They’re really looking good! 

 
King finally grew his tail back, so he’s looking pretty impressive again.
 
And my elderberry is flowering beautifully. Not sure if I’ll actually get any berries this year, but we’ll see.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 18, 2019)

The goslings do look great, seems they grow pretty fast.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 18, 2019)

They sure do! Another few weeks and their younger counterparts can join them in the adult-sized pen.
Got lots of work done. Some weeding, planting, and mulching. 
The swallows on the porch have hatched.
 
And I added more mulch to the front garden and gave it a bit of an edge. I doubt it’s visible, but the swallow nest is on the light just to the right of the door. 
Next year or possibly in the fall, I should probably trim back some of the bushes. It’s looking great. I wish I had a “before” shot!


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 19, 2019)

Yesterday I was putting Ramchop away and he ran past me and didn’t leave enough space. I don’t think it was intentional, but he caught me with his horn on the side/back of my knee. Nicely discoloured today 
 
The last of my extra goslings are going tonight, so I’ll be down to just my breeding stock. I was looking forward to having one for Thanksgiving or Christmas, but there’s always next year 
Here they are with their duck friend. Five weeks old. The duckling is 2 weeks older.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 19, 2019)

Ouch! Farm life gives you bumps and bruises. I usually find a bruise with no idea how it got there.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 19, 2019)

Yeh....and the older ya get the level of "attention getter" can decrease....but, the amount of rest will increase that it takes to "recover" from it.....
That's a pretty good "lick", I had goats with horns and had a few of those before I remembered to pay attention to them and my "position" amongst them....mostly mine were from being between 2 of the 3 and a mistaken "identity"....one would think the other was passing and he would "tap" the others horn.....they won't announce it, but if ya are between them when they go to tap and your knee, shin, or hip is "in the way"....it will bring tears to the eyes...I promise....


----------



## Baymule (Jun 20, 2019)

I guess that's why many people disbud the kids......my sheep are polled.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 20, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Ouch! Farm life gives you bumps and bruises. I usually find a bruise with no idea how it got there.


Oh, definitely! I’ve had my fair share over the years...this one just came as a surprise because I wasn’t paying enough attention  The bruise is even darker today.
I think Woolfie is polled, not sure about Foxy. It’ll be interesting to see what any future progeny might be.

When I had my goats, they were horned, but I don’t remember getting on the wrong side of them... I’m definitely more careful of Ramchop now!


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 21, 2019)

Such a gorgeous day today, but thank God I’m not allergic to pollen as it’s coming down like snow!
I took a chance and let my oldest grow-outs out to free-range for the day with the 3 adults. They were loving it, so I took a few pics 

  
I love how even at this age, the SS cockerel was calling the girls over and sharing. There are three boys, but only one is a keeper. I think it’ll be this guy 
  
Hard to see, but there’s a lovely garden snake that’s been hanging around.
 
Mojo and the OEG hen made some very cute babies. How a black rooster and a brown hen made this cutie, I don’t know, but I think it’s adorable! Love the crest and feathered legs  Hope there’s a good number of girls in the batch as all the girls are spoken for.
 
And last, but not least, I had a couple of guineas hatch yesterday. Still one egg to go.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 21, 2019)

GB sees serpent..leaves quickly......


----------



## Bruce (Jun 21, 2019)

I would have bet on:
GB sees serpent, pulls six shooter from holster!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## SA Farm (Jun 21, 2019)

No hunting my garden snakes, they’re not poisonous and are, if anything, great to have around to keep the small rodent population down. 
In case you couldn’t guess by my staunch defense of the little guy or gal, I am one of those rare women who actually likes snakes. I even had a pet ball python for a while


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 21, 2019)

We had a King Snake that lived in our garden shed for several years but we haven't seen it so far this year.  My bride and the snake had an agreement to not make any sudden moves in the shed.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 21, 2019)

Let a venomous serpent bite you once.
Your whole leg turning black and swelling twice it's size will change attitudes quickly. 
I will not lie.I kill every serpent I can.
Then, and only then are they 'good snakes'.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 21, 2019)

I've had a few in my lifetime....and 1 was a ball python....we named him Dash, cause he was never in a hurry........have had milk snakes, hog nosed, kings and garters.....


----------



## Bruce (Jun 22, 2019)

Only poisonous snakes in VT are timber rattlers and they are only in a very small part of the state (not here). And I guess we don't have any egg or chick eating snakes so as far as I'm concerned, any snake I see can go on its way and do whatever it does.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 23, 2019)

No poisonous snakes in my neck of the woods. The occasional egg eaters, but not too many of those either.
Speaking of snakes, saw a really gorgeous royal python at the zoo yesterday!

 
A few more zoo pics:
    
My favourite!


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 23, 2019)

Here’s the comparison between a call duck and a “normal” sized one...no way is he getting her eggs fertile 
 
A blanket/throw I’m making. It’s not as perfect as I’d like, but it’ll have to do as I’m not prepared to take it all out 
 
DH’s OEG hen, now officially named Zazzy, is also now officially broody. This is an older pic because trying to get a new one was too much trouble with the mosquitoes eating me alive while I was trying to hold the lid open and my phone at the same time! 
 
A very pretty picture (IMO) of Sidepiece 
 
Got a good amount of work done outside today in preparation for the rainy forecast. DH also helped me get a small grow out tractor built (finally!), so I’m really happy about that. It’s about 2x4’ and big enough for day trips and for just-off-the-heat-lamp babies. 
I’ll get pics of it in action next time we have a nice sunny day when I can get some of Zazzy and Mojo’s (incubated) chicks outside


----------



## Baymule (Jun 23, 2019)

I built a couple of A-frame chicken tractors for grow out, out of scraps I had laying around. They sure are handy. You will enjoy yours.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 23, 2019)

Yep, I sure will  I just need at least one more. A bigger one for my bigger grow outs...like my turkeys! I have the wire and plywood, just need some 2x4s or 2x2s to put it all together. I would’ve done it already, but I’m a terrible builder! It frustrates me to tears at times. I can help, but a solo project takes me forever. DH on the other hand is so skilled and can get it done so fast! He just takes forever to _start_ a project. He always comes through, just not always as quickly as I’d like


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 24, 2019)

We just had a bit of rain in the morning, sunny and I would say beautiful if it wasn’t so humid now. The new tractor is now full of littles 
  
Queen seriously needs to make up her mind...I pulled 19 eggs out of their pen yesterday and put them in the bator. I don’t hold out much hope that they’ll be fertile as the last batch wasn’t, but we’ll see.
If they are and Queen stays on the nest for once, I’ll give them back to her.
 
Taming Missy the Golden Narragansett today.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 24, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> I would’ve done it already, but I’m a terrible builder! It frustrates me to tears at times. I can help, but a solo project takes me forever. DH on the other hand is so skilled and can get it done so fast! He just takes forever to _start_ a project. He always comes through, just not always as quickly as I’d like


Easy answer: You start it and he'll "help" by finishing it


----------



## Genipher (Jun 24, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Easy answer: You start it and he'll "help" by finishing it



That's how it works at my house.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 25, 2019)

Idyllic evening out with the lambs. Actually, I’m on the porch avoiding the mosquitoes so that I actually _can _enjoy the view


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 25, 2019)

You have a really nice view from your back porch.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 26, 2019)

I certainly think so  Though I couldn’t help but notice the lawn is in desperate need of a good trim. The lambs do their best, but I’d need a dozen to make a dent in it! (No plans for that happening. Ever. Two-three, plus whatever they produce next year is plenty of sheep. As it is, I’ll be sorely tempted to keep any ewe lambs they may have ) I can hardly believe they’re 4 months old now! Time flies when you’re having fun. 
I mean, just look at the size of my geese 
 
In other news, my broody Zazzy is sitting on 8 eggs total. I’m curious to see what she hatched out. After all, these
 
are all hers.
How she and Mojo 
 
made this
  
adorable little calico baby, I’ll never know. Actually have two of them from the pair, so far, plus that little yellow downed baby who has black feathers coming in  At least the older one like that is turning out black and white rather than more solid black.
So interesting. That’s the thing I like about mutts, they’re full of fun surprises


----------



## Bruce (Jun 27, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> (No plans for that happening. Ever. Two-three, plus whatever they produce next year is plenty of sheep. As it is, I’ll be sorely tempted to keep any ewe lambs they may have )


You realize that reply was to Mike who originally was going to have just a few sheep, right?? How many do you have now Mike? And how many are you going to carry through the winter?


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 27, 2019)

Bruce said:


> You realize that reply was to Mike who originally was going to have just a few sheep, right?? How many do you have now Mike? And how many are you going to carry through the winter?


I’m just saying that in the hopes that it’ll stick and I won’t end up needing a bigger barn and expansions


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 28, 2019)

Bruce said:


> You realize that reply was to Mike who originally was going to have just a few sheep, right?? How many do you have now Mike? And how many are you going to carry through the winter?



We have 45 at the moment but we already took quite a few to market.  We will go through winter with around 30.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 1, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> I’m just saying that in the hopes that it’ll stick and I won’t end up needing a bigger barn and expansions


Might as well start planning for that bigger barn now..... sheep math.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Might as well start planning for that bigger barn now..... sheep math.


I already have been   Actually just want to upgrade the girls’ setup rather than add more sheep. We’ll see how long I hold out before sheep math gets me 

Yesterday for Canada Day, some of my family got together at Lake Erie for a picnic lunch, then swimming. I made deviled duck eggs for the occasion while DH made pulled pork. So good 
It was a really fun day, but I ended up with a bit of a sunburn   I didn’t take many pics, but here are a few.

 
 
The little blanket I’ve been working on is finally finished. Lighting was bad, sorry. 
 
To get a better idea of the colour, a part way done pic...yes, it’s over my beagle lol.
 
I really like the pattern I used for it. It’s the third I’ve made like it. The first was a throw, then a full-sized blanket, and now this one.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2019)

Out of curiosity, is there any difference in ease/impossibility of peeling boiled duck eggs compared to chicken eggs?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 2, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Out of curiosity, is there any difference in ease/impossibility of peeling boiled duck eggs compared to chicken eggs?


I've never had a problem with a boiled duck egg....their membrane is thicker than a chicken's, so it never presented an issue for us.....

Really like the blankets or covers....are they knitted or crocheted?.....my Mom would "jerk a knot" in me for asking that....cause I should be able to look at it and tell....but, sadly, I can't.....she used to do both and quilt, too....ya certainly wouldn't want to be down this way with that skin....the sun is much hotter here and will burn ya in 15mins....hope ya have a Great time!!....my plan is to eat some kind of pork on the grill with a sauce or glaze on it..........


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 3, 2019)

@Bruce  I think the chicken eggs are slightly more difficult to peel cleanly than the duck. The turkey eggs were the easiest as the shell is thinner, but with the strong membrane (more like the duck than chicken) it came off like nothing. It was almost too easy after doing the ducks 

@CntryBoy777 Thanks  It’s crocheted. I don’t have the patience for knitting. It’s also a little less forgiving when it comes to...improvised stitches (my fancy way of saying mistakes lol).

This morning my Mom and I went strawberry picking. We picked 16 quarts before calling it quits. Got home and sorted half of them out to freeze the majority while Mom took her half home.
Checked on my little nest of barn swallows and they’re all fledged! I got a bit too close and they proved their skill by flying away en masse


----------



## Bruce (Jul 3, 2019)

Yours have a lot more headroom than my barn swallows. There is barely enough for the parents to fit in. I expect mine to fledge really soon, if they didn't some time today.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 4, 2019)

That is a pretty blanket. I always wanted to learn how to knit/crochet, but never did. There is a spinner's guild in the next county, but I am staying away from it..….that would mean getting wool sheep, shearing, spinning, learning to knit/crochet...….. and I have enough on my plate at the moment.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 4, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That is a pretty blanket. I always wanted to learn how to knit/crochet, but never did. There is a spinner's guild in the next county, but I am staying away from it..….that would mean getting wool sheep, shearing, spinning, learning to knit/crochet...….. and I have enough on my plate at the moment.



you could get a few French Angora rabbits for fiber...they take up less space


----------



## Baymule (Jul 4, 2019)

I watched a lady spinning Angora an the National Rabbit Show many many years ago. It was fascinating and the wool is so soft and light. Beautiful rabbits too. But, still nope.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 4, 2019)

I would love to learn how to process and spin the wool I’ll be getting from the girls next year...I’m going to have to wait and see if it’s doable for me, but it would be really cool to work with my own homespun wool.
I always wanted to tan rabbit pelts too and I never got around to it, so we’ll see


----------



## Baymule (Jul 4, 2019)

If you have the wool, then you_ need_ to learn to spin!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 22, 2019)

Miss @SA Farm,

Are you OK?  We haven't heard from you in a while.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 11, 2019)

Miss @SA Farm,

I miss you.  I hope I didn't say anything stupid to scare you away!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 21, 2019)

Aw, sorry I haven’t been around. All is well, no worries 
I spent the summer house-sitting for family, so I wasn’t really around, then, shortly after getting back, I was busy gearing up to go on my own vacation. Then fall business was upon me and that prevented me from being ambitious enough to catch up on all the posts I’m behind on.
I’ll start (have started) doing that now. 
Sheepies are doing good. Just got a few loads of hay for them, so they should be happy. I haven’t seen any signs of heat or breeding, but Ramchop is with them full time now 

 
Our little grow-out group are doing good. I think I ended up with a pair of guineas. Hopefully, freeing them to eat ticks in the spring will go alright lol
 
As I’m now finished with my garden, I’ve opened the gates for the chickies to have their fun cleaning it up before I dig in compost. Mostly just some kale and Swiss chard left for them, but it’s all good.
 
I still have a lot of fall work to do before winter really kicks in, but we’ve made good progress and should be able to get everything done in time, so I can start catching up and posting again


----------



## Bruce (Oct 21, 2019)

Always nice to have friends come back!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 21, 2019)

It's  going to be a long winter...you have plenty  of time to catch up , hopefully  by a warm fire


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2019)

Glad you are back around!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 22, 2019)

Miss @SA Farm is back!  Miss SA Farm is back!  Happy days are here again!


----------



## SA Farm (Nov 22, 2019)

Aaah! Why did they change the format. It’s freaking me out. Gonna need a minute to adjust to this lol


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> Aaah! Why did they change the format. It’s freaking me out. Gonna need a minute to adjust to this lol


The old format was obsolete and was no longer going to be supported. You can do this!


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah, I know. I’m just one of those people that doesn’t always like change...especially when I have a lot going on already  I’ll just take my time getting comfy again and all will be well.

Farm’s been doing good. Been getting some culling done. The guineas started being jerks, so they were ex-communicated. I’m thinking of selling off some of our other birds as well come spring...cut back and specialize a bit more than we already have.
We had the usual few free-range chicken losses to predators as fall started to turn to winter, so they’re locked up for the winter now.
Sheepies are wonderful as always. We’re planning for Ramchop to hit freezer camp any day now. He’s only made it this long because I never did manage to witness heats 
Oh well. I guess I’m going to be playing due date/are you bred games all winter and spring long!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 9, 2019)

Surprise lambs! That means the ewes will get big, bag up and........ nothing. For. Weeks. It’s their mission to drive you nuts. 

Have some pan sausage made from Ramchop, it’s delicious! I also have a leg cut into round steak and tenderized. I love me some chicken fried steak! Yum!


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 28, 2019)

Had a busy day today. Finally able to do more work around here now that my shoulder is pretty much healed up. It was one of the things that was keeping me away... I had a funky mole removed and the biopsy came back positive for melanoma, so I had to go back under the knife to cut out an even bigger chunk out of my shoulder. It’s finally pretty much healed now and I’ve been declared cancer free! Yay!
So, during this time, my poor DH has been pulling triple duty with school, work, and my chores too.
Today we finally got some very backed up work done and I feel much better about that. I could haul water and feed!...it’s amazing how much you can miss such simple things when you’re unable to do them for weeks on end.
I attached a pic of my shoulder for those curious as to what it looked like about a week post-op. (Could be considered gross or disturbing to sensitive viewers, so I won’t insert it. You’ve been warned.)
And Tiny (my cat) got a shark bed for Christmas that he already loves lol


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 28, 2019)

Glad you had that taken care of! 
Did they inject a radioactive isotope to trace the nearest lymph cells?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 29, 2019)

Good save on the shoulder ! So happy to read that the cancer has been removed   
Tiny looks to be quite happy in the mouth of her shark bed ....that is really cute


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 29, 2019)

Miss @SA Farm,

So glad you got the cancer caught in time, and that your other wounds are healing!  I have missed seeing you on the forum, so it's good to see you back!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule (Dec 29, 2019)

Whew! That was a close one! Glad you had that taken care of. Good to have you back!


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 30, 2019)

thistlebloom said:


> Glad you had that taken care of!
> Did they inject a radioactive isotope to trace the nearest lymph cells?


No. It wasn’t necessary since it hadn’t gone outside of the immediate area. The extra chunk they took out of me was mostly a precaution. I only bothered so I wouldn’t have to deal with any further worries/treatments. 

Definitely a relief to have that all taken care of for sure! It was a rough few weeks for me and the members of my family who knew about it.

So, onwards and upwards! Looking forward to this new year with all the new joys and challenges it will bring. If I’m not on again in time, Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 9, 2020)

Better late than never, right? Ramchop is finally at the butcher getting processed after DH spent the better part of the afternoon cleaning him up, I’m getting my extra livestock sold off, my incubator is running with two dozen eggs to start, and I got my early seedlings started.
Progress. Spring fever is upon me.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2020)

Good to hear from you! Bring on Spring!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 15, 2020)

Had a lovely cool, but sunny, day today. Started getting my garden in order, putting last falls compost in so I’ll be ready to plant when the time comes. 
Animals were out and about, the girls following me around. Can’t wait for it to warm up enough to shear their messy wool off  I’m not used to the wool yet. These are my first woolly creatures lol

 
Turkeys are looking good and will hopefully start breeding and laying soon. I didn’t give anybirdie light this winter, so only my chickens have been laying - and them only for the last week or so. Still have two more pullets I’m waiting on.
My Sweetgrass tom is looking very handsome. I really hope he does well for me as I’d like to keep him for a very long time. He has a good number of ladies to keep happy, so I hope he’s up to the task! He seems certain


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 16, 2020)

Miss @SA Farm, good to see you posting again!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 16, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @SA Farm, good to see you posting again!


Yeah... I’ve been on this site for years, just not consistently. I tend to just blame my absence  on life getting in the way or certain times of the year being more...mundane...than others. 
I can let myself get overwhelmed when I fall behind on posts I’m following and then it just seems like it’s just...too much to catch up again. I’m kind of in that place now. I’m trying to get back to posting occasionally, but I really feel I’m missing out by not reading what’s going on with everyone  
I’m hoping to find a balance someday - or get into a major reading mode where I can catch up with everyone 
Until then, I’ll keep updating every so often, hopefully! Today was mostly focused on housework, so nothing too exciting. Rain is just around the corner, so I do need to get some things packed away this evening before it hits, but I’m on a break at the moment.
Hope all is well with everyone! I’ll be back, don’t worry! I just can’t guarantee when lol


----------



## Bruce (Mar 16, 2020)

When you get really behind, you just start on the last page. Happens to all of us.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion @Bruce  That’s exactly what I’ve started doing 

Thanks to being an introvert, my life has been mostly unaffected by the corona virus as I’m already a homebody and have a tendency to avoid going out and interacting with people in general anyway.
My parent are both over 70, and my Dad is rather worried about it, my Mom less so. DH’s Mom is over 60 and has asthma and diabetes, so she’s scared of it as well. The rest of my family don’t really care about it, but are being safe and doing their parts to prevent the spread anyway.
I normally couldn’t care less about getting a pneumonia-like flu, but I’m being paranoid about getting sick since I’m about 22 weeks into my first pregnancy  I’m hoping my ultrasound next week isn’t cancelled as a lot of ‘unnecessary’ medical procedures are being cancelled these days. We’ll see. I hope we can go through with it! I want to know if my gender guess is correct or not lol
So, that’s my personal life update and the other reason I’ve been cutting back on what I’m going to be keeping/raising with regards to my critters. 
Not that I’m stopping! I have chicks hatching right now. 16/24 so far with a few more pips and a zip visible last I checked. Helped one earlier today and hope that didn’t stunt the others too much. I’ll keep an eye.
My Pilgrims have begun laying, but I’m not sure of the fertility. I might do a test hatch once I have a good number of them. For now I’m planning to shut down until my turkeys start laying...Unless I end up hatching more chicks...We’ll see. Stupid spring fever
I have plans to raise my garden bed a little more this year. DH has promised to put a ledge on the inside of it so I can sit while working in it. Hopefully that will make it more doable for me once my belly gets bigger and therefore my back gets worse.
So, one pen of turkeys, one of chickens, one of geese, and my two sheep should still be manageable with a new baby this summer, right? RIGHT??? We won’t mention any potential grow outs. They don’t count, right?

Right


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 21, 2020)

Congratulations  on your pregnancy .....you will keep us up to date I hope


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 22, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> Thanks to being an introvert, my life has been mostly unaffected by the corona virus as I’m already a homebody and have a tendency to avoid going out and interacting with people in general anyway.



I remember reading a couple of weeks ago (on Flipboard, I think) where someone said, "Let's see.  I am supposed to limit my contact with the outside world.  No going to parties, avoiding crowds, maintain personal space of 6 feet, no hugging or shaking hands, stay home.  In other words, an introvert's heaven!"  I chuckled because I am an introvert as well and could identify with that person.  Now I have someone here on the forum who knows how I feel. 



SA Farm said:


> since I’m about 22 weeks into my first pregnancy



Congratulations!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 22, 2020)

Yep. I’m pretty much 100% introverted. I’ve been accused of being borderline agoraphobic. I’m okay with that 

Thanks! I will keep y’all updated here and there about the little bun in my oven, for sure!

My hatch went well! 20/24. The ones that didn’t hatch had fully developed, but hadn’t even internally pipped. Quitters, sadly. I sold a few extras of the hatch to keep our numbers down a bit, so DH has 9 BCMs to raise and I have 5 SS. Hoping to have a few girls to keep as I only have a pair at the moment.
Tonight I went out and got some more hatching eggs. Some more BCM to have unrelated ones, some more SS because I cannot resist them no matter how hard I try and some Cochins.
Last year we kept one each of a bunch of different heritage chickens so I could find out what I liked best. Of them all, the SS (of course!) and the Cochins were my favourite - despite the Cochins actually having the most issues. I had a feather picker and one mysteriously died. That said, they are beautiful birds and very sweet natured. Not as sweet as my Specks, but close enough  I might not keep them to breed but rather just raise to sell, though. We’ll see. If any of them have any issues like last year, I won’t be keeping them. I won’t have a heritage breed that isn’t hardy. A few issues the first year could either be a fluke or bad breeding, so I’m giving the breed another chance.
I very seriously considered trying Legbars or having Ameraucanas again, but I think there are enough breeders in my area that more would be redundant. Ameraucanas were fairly new and very hard to find when I started up with them years ago, but now they and EEs are everywhere!
Besides, I’m trying to keep my numbers down. Maybe if I say that often enough, I’ll actually do it


----------



## Bruce (Mar 23, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> but I’m being paranoid about getting sick since I’m about 22 weeks into my first pregnancy


Congratulations!!!

I can be quite (too) talkative with people I know but most weeks I only leave the property a couple of times to go grocery shopping or pick up something else I need at home. Thus the "quarantine" isn't as hard on me as it is on some. I can't even imagine how people who live in small apartments must feel, probably like they are in the closest thing to jail but without the bars and guards. Sure hope the internet doesn't go out!


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 23, 2020)

Congratulations on your soon to come baby!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks! I’m pretty excited about having my first human kid! Tomorrow is my ultrasound and I’ll hopefully get to find out gender.

Animals are doing well, though my turkeys STILL aren’t laying....not sure what that’s about, but I guess we’ll have to wait and see. If they don’t start soon, I’m not sure what I can do about it. Maybe they’re just waiting for nicer weather I don’t remember ever having trouble with having them lay, but maybe I’ve never really been as in a hurry? I’m sure it’s just spring fever on my part! Gotta be more patient, I guess.
My geese finally laid their first egg inside - even in the nest box - which was nice. My set up is a little annoying, so I have to go through the turkey pen, into a low area to get to the geese pen to pick up their eggs. Hoping to rectify that this year for sure!
Sheepies were out while I did chores, enjoying the few tiny bits of new grass coming up. I felt them up and still don’t know about Woolfie...if she is bred, she’ll be due much later. Foxy, on the other hand, I have suspected to be bred for some time now and found today that she’s got a little handful of an udder started  In a goat, I’d expect her to have another few weeks to bag up, but not sure how big a sheep udder is supposed to be? Certainly fuller than what she’s got, I’d think. I really wish I’d seen Ramchop in action so I’d have a better idea of due dates rather than playing the when-are-you-gonna-pop or are-you-even-bred guessing game 
I’ll be keeping a closer eye on her now and am thinking about taking some scissors to her dreadlocks to clean her up a bit. Too early to shear them completely yet and don’t want to put her through the stress of our first shearing and lambing too close together. Not sure if I’m more worried about her or me!
Please, God, let her be a great little natural first-timer so I don’t have to bottle feed or anything like that 
Let the official waiting game begin

In other news, I filled up my incubator with those bought hatching eggs and -ahem- may or may not have topped it up with some of my own...including a few goose eggs to check fertility.
It’s not an addiction if you’re a farmer!  
Pic is from before I sold some


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 26, 2020)

Nothing really new on the farm front...just wanted to let y’all know:

I’m having a boy!!!! 
I knew it! My mom and DH called it as well. So intuitive. I had an early dream that it would be a boy and it’s always exciting when those come true


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 26, 2020)

Who hooo.....congratulations


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 26, 2020)

Yay! That's so exciting! I never wanted to know, I like surprises, but sonograms way back then were not as detailed as they are now. The saying I heard all the time was if you carry them high they're boys, and if you carry low they're girls. I carried both of mine high and yep, they are definitely boys, haha. Of course I never had a girl so had nothing to compare to.

And I still can't read even the new improved sonograms, because, pardon me, but it appears to me you are having a faucet. I'm sure I'm wrong though.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 27, 2020)

My little faucet    He’s in profile with his head on the left if that helps? His fist is right above his mouth making it kinda look like he’s blowing bubbles lol
I didn’t want to know gender, really, but DH did, so I was fine with finding out for him. Might as well while we’re there, right? Thankfully everything is normal and placed well so I don’t have to do another one. I’m not a big fan of x-rays - unless absolutely necessary - and personally don’t think they should be as quick to be done on babies as they are. The tech was shocked that I hadn’t already had a dating one  (Based on the date she gave me, my guesstimate was only 3 days off - take that! Lol) Besides that, due dates are always taken with a grain of salt. My mom was 9 days late with her first, so, meh.
He’ll come out when he’s ready. Probably wait for bad weather or a major stor—oh, wait, that’s livestock, not people


----------



## Bruce (Mar 27, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> He’s in profile with his head on the left if that helps? His fist is right above his mouth making it kinda look like he’s blowing bubbles lol


If you say so. I agree with: 


thistlebloom said:


> And I still can't read even the new improved sonograms, because, pardon me, but it appears to me you are having a faucet.


That is what it looked like to me as well. As useful as faucets are, I'm glad you aren't having one!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 27, 2020)

Beautiful day today, so it’s no surprise that the forecast is calling for rain for practically the rest of the week  
Caught my lovey Galadriel on the nest today! Such a good girl. She has two eggs there now all neatly covered  If the eggs in the bator are fertile, I’ll let her keep them and hopefully set. Perhaps Arwen will join her later.

DH worked on moving more of the compost pile into the garden while I sat out with the girls.
Woolfie coming over for her chin scratches.


Foxy enjoys a more full body massage. I think I found the right spot 

Love her sheepie shadow here lol


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2020)

Congrats on the baby boy. When is your due date? Look for a full moon about that time, mine were born on a full moon. Something primal about birth on a full moon, most of my animals follow that same pattern. There were 27 babies born the same night as my son, 32 babies born the next night. 2nd shift nurses stayed over to help the 3rd shift nurses, they said it happened every full moon, so they well knew the "pull of the moon". LOL LOL


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 28, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Congrats on the baby boy. When is your due date? Look for a full moon about that time, mine were born on a full moon. Something primal about birth on a full moon, most of my animals follow that same pattern. There were 27 babies born the same night as my son, 32 babies born the next night. 2nd shift nurses stayed over to help the 3rd shift nurses, they said it happened every full moon, so they well knew the "pull of the moon". LOL LOL


Due July 28. Not really looking forward to being huge through the heat and humidity, so thank God for AC!
There’s a full moon August 3rd...I wouldn’t be too surprised if he waited until then. That’s not very far past due lol


----------



## Bruce (Mar 28, 2020)

Hmmm, the full moon thing works 50% for my girls  
Full moon the day before DD1 was born
New moon 3 days before DD2 was born  
New moon 2 days before I was born
New moon the day after DW was born
Full moon 2 days before my dad was born
Last quarter 2 days after my mom was born

OK, I don't think this full moon thing is valid


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Hmmm, the full moon thing works 50% for my girls
> Full moon the day before DD1 was born
> New moon 3 days before DD2 was born
> New moon 2 days before I was born
> ...


It worked for me. LOL


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 28, 2020)

That made me curious so I looked it up. Checked me, my dh, my two sons, my sister and one of my brothers. Closest was Kid#1, four days before a full moon.
Maybe it's only valid in Texas, because you know, their moon is much bigger than ours. 🤣


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 29, 2020)

DH and I were both born when the moon was waning. I didn’t check anyone else I know.

First turkey egg today!  One of my girls has laid their first egg. It was on the smaller, more spotted side, so definitely a first year egg. So glad they made it before the end of March. I was beginning to wonder about them  I can’t wait to check it for fertility, but not today. We had eggs for breakfast, so another time.
Foxy is bagging up a bit more. I think my dreams of getting my milk stand built (I got rid of my old one when we moved to Alberta), the weather warmer, and shearing done before she lambs is a pipe one. DH does not seem too enthusiastic about getting things done despite being home all the time, either  Typical!
We had our first Ramchop meal tonight and wow was it good!  Nothing like homegrown lamb chops! I’ve only had lamb a few times and it was okay, but not my favourite. I admit I was a bit skeptical about the whole thing, but I’m happy it worked out. DH is happy as the whole lamb raising idea was his in the first place! It’s his favourite! And I’m happy to have goat-like livestock to enjoy, so it’s a win-win.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2020)

Now I have one of the leg of lamb cut into round steaks and tenderized  for chicken fried steak. It's so good! I'm so glad that you enjoyed your lamb dinner! Nothing like home grown meat.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 30, 2020)

"chicken fried" lamb leg steaks? The horrors! Send the whole thing to me next time


----------



## Baymule (Mar 30, 2020)

Bruce said:


> "chicken fried" lamb leg steaks? The horrors! Send the whole thing to me next time


I'm Texan. I gotta have my chicken fried steak!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah but with leg of lamb???  Get a cheap cut of beef


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 31, 2020)

My little womb gremlin doesn’t allow me to eat anything even remotely chicken, so I’m spared your wrath, @Bruce 
Though if I could eat chicken or chicken-like things, I’d be tempted to ask @Baymule for the recipe as chicken is one of MY favourites.
If chicken ends up being my boy’s favourite, I’ll be peeved lol

Sadly, my random free-range pair of chickens had their numbers halved by a stray dog at some point today. A sad reminder why I don’t free-range like I used to. The hen survived unscathed, so I caught her and tossed her into the pen with my breeding stock. My SS rooster took immediate advantage of her off-balance moment to mount her. As if she hadn’t already been traumatized enough  
In better news, the 3 goose eggs I’ve had in the bator are fertile and my one goose (Galadriel) has decided to go broody. She should be on about 6 eggs, but I haven’t had the gall to lift her up and check yet. I’m worried Arwen is still laying, so I really have to mark what she’s got so I can pull any others laid or I’m going to have a nightmare staggered hatch to deal with!


My first hatch of chicks are doing well.
Sleep pile! (Older pic)

But I need to move them out of the basement soon as they’re starting to fly out of their bin. Temps outside are starting to look better, so I’m going to get that set up for them ASAP. I had intended to keep them in until the next batch was ready to hatch, but I don’t have anything stable enough to use as a heat-lamp-proof cover and usually don’t keep them in longer for a week because of that.
Ah, farming. There’s always something more to do. I love it


----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> My little womb gremlin doesn’t allow me to eat anything even remotely chicken, so I’m spared your wrath, @Bruce


Well you are in LUCK! There is no chicken in "chicken fried steak". It is a method, not a recipe. Basically it is a breaded and fried hunk of cube steak.

If I were at Bay's house I'd hope I could get my hands on my lamb "steak" before she ruined it  Then it would be broiled. I don't think I could get away with snagging the whole leg and roasting it (as it should be done). 



SA Farm said:


> but I don’t have anything stable enough to use as a heat-lamp-proof cover


Mama Heating Pad brooder


----------



## Baymule (Mar 31, 2020)

@Bruce I don't need a cheap cut of beef-I'm raising lambs. Leg of lamb makes a good roast, but it makes better tenderized chicken fried steak. BWA-HA-HA-HA!!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 1, 2020)

No no no no no!!!!!! Lamb is GREAT without breading and frying!!!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 3, 2020)

@Bruce I would buy one of those heating pads, but I’ve been stocked up on lamps and bulbs forever and don’t want to invest in another system that does virtually the same thing - even if it’s arguably better. When my heat lamps kip out, I’ll be all over it!

Galadriel is sitting on 9 eggs. I managed to accidentally scare her off her nest the other day and mark them while I was at it. Of course, now she thinks I’m evil and starts honking bloody murder every time she sees me  Doesn’t she remember that I raised her from a wee little day-old? The gall lol

Getting more turkey eggs now. My two older hens, I believe, based on fading. Hopefully the last two first years will start up any day now and I’ll have an incubator full! Once I establish fertility, I was going to see about selling hatching eggs rather than incubate them all myself, but with this lockdown going on... I’ll have to see how it goes. Grow outs usually sell fairly well, so it should be fine either way.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 4, 2020)

Good luck with your hatching!!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 8, 2020)

I think my geese are starting to co-nest. Arwen was on the nest while Galadriel was outside today and they were both sitting last night. All three were screaming at me today. Good times   I should get a video of it lol
Got the chicks moved out to the brooder shed, so I can get ready for the hatch coming up on Monday. It’s getting difficult to keep track of when things are due when every day runs together!

Foxy is still holding out on me. I swear her ligs have been gone for three days now and she still doesn’t seem very close to lambing. Clearly not like goats in that respect. She is more affectionate than usual, but that’s the only way her behaviour has changed...and even that is very subtle. Lady bits are starting to puff a little bit, but still not enough to signal imminent labour.
Checking out Wiley the other day.

DH has promised to help me shear at least her the next nice day we have. Been all rainy lately - thunderstorm last night - and if I’ve read correctly, I need her completely dry before shearing. With no stand and my back being what it is, DH will have to wrestle her while I get the wool off. I think temps are good enough now that she’ll be good without her coat.
 For some nice weather soon! I want her done before she lambs! I hope I’m not going to be too late  
My next challenge will be kicking the geese off their nest one evening so I can candle their eggs. I can already hear the honking and hissing 😝


----------



## Bruce (Apr 9, 2020)

Perhaps DH could build a stand indoors while it is raining.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Perhaps DH could build a stand indoors while it is raining.


He’s been doing a few school projects this week, so I’m trying not to badger him too much! Besides, we need a few things to finish the stand and everything’s pretty much closed this weekend for Easter. If he’d just gone yesterday...

Foxy’s bagging up a bit more, but still doesn’t seem close. I’m hoping to get done Saturday when it’s supposed to be decently warm and sunny. As long as the work gets done, I don’t care where I have to do it 

Galadriel(right) and Arwen(left) are definitely co-nesting now. With Arwen inside, Aragorn is staying closer which means all three of them scream at me when I go in  


So, I was going to go with a Jacob ram again this year, but I’m not really finding one I like...thinking of switching gears. I found some really nice East FriesianXCharollais rams that will be available at weaning that aren’t too far away. Breeder raises them for temperament, milk, and good mothering instincts - all of which are traits important to me. East friesians are often crossed to help with parasite resistance, general health, and mothering abilities as the breed was originally developed with pretty much _just_ milking ability in mind.
I think I’m going to go for it. My herd is already going to be a motly mixture of mutts. Might as well go for a non-horned breed that will give me some nice future udders. Because we all know that I’m going to be keeping a few ewes down the line 😆


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 10, 2020)

Today DH and I made 2 full-sized and 3 small lasagnas for the freezer. We’re starting to put together easy to throw together meals for when I’m due. DH’s not a big fan of many casseroles, so it’s great to have them available for when we need them. 6 jars/cans of sauce, 8lbs of ground beef, mushrooms, onions, garlic, and more noodles and cheese than I care to count went into them 
I’m not usually much of a cook - that’s more DH’s area of expertise - but he’s taught me a lot and I’m really proud of our accomplishment!

As for the farm, I got a decent pic of all three geese eyeing me today. They decided to take a break from screaming at me for a moment.

Spent some time with the sheepies too, of course. There’s finally a bit of grass for them to nibble, so I hung out with them while they grazed 💞


Foxy seems closer to lambing now. Her backside has dropped a bit and she’s getting puffier. Udder is filling more. I’m thinking this will be the week. I’m also thinking my shearing window is pretty much closed, so I’m going to try to take some strong scissors and trim as best I can without the potential trauma of her first shearing happening so close to lambing. Not ideal, but it’ll have to do for now. As long as she’s cleaned up a bit for ease of access for her lamb, I’ll be happy. It did, after all, snow last night and is calling for more frost this week. Sigh. I’ve moved her to her lambing jug, just to be safe so the girls can see, but not get at each other.
First year with sheep. I’m still learning 
Oh, and apparently DH already has whatever keeper ewelings we’ll have in the future named already. He wants to keep one from Foxy and name it Kit and one from Woolfie and name it Pup. 
He’s so adorable


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 10, 2020)

Good idea planning and freezing meals ahead. I wish I did that. I don't mind cooking if there's nothing else to do, but mostly it's annoying that people get hungry and need fed. 😄


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 11, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Good idea planning and freezing meals ahead. I wish I did that. I don't mind cooking if there's nothing else to do, but mostly it's annoying that people get hungry and need fed. 😄


Right?!? Though usually I’m the one who’s hungry and needs fed 😉 Poor DH 😂 

Well, it took me the better part of an hour, but I managed to turn Foxy into a lion  I’m both proud of what I managed to do all by myself and ashamed at the hack job. It’ll do for the time being 
At least now I can actually _see_ her udder and whatnot, rather than always having to feel for it to know how it’s filling lol
Before:




After:



I never even bothered to take a pic of her backside before, but here’s her nice little first-timer udder 🥰 Her ligs were back today, so the wait continues. 

And since I realize I’ve been neglecting updating on the turkeys, I candled the eggs I put in almost a week ago and saw definite veining in 11 of the 12 eggs! Yay! The last one I’ll double check later to make sure I didn’t just miss anything. Still, fantastic fertility for my new King!
And a pic of the happy moms gobbling (🙄😆) up the handful of grass I brought them. Still not much to pick for them, but I do what I can.

Left to right: Con, Missy (front), Queen, Princess, and Connie. Missy is my tamest and will just about eat from my hand at this point. If I dedicated time to sitting in their pen giving them treats, they’d be much friendlier - more like my spoiled sheep lol


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter, everyone! 🐣🐣🐣
I have pips starting in my incubator for Easter Monday chicks, so that’s exciting. DH made leg of lamb with mashed potatoes, mushrooms, corn, and asparagus - delicious!
And since Foxy’s ligs are still there, we brought the shears out and I tried to fix the worst of my hack job as well as finish up her neck. I definitely still need practice as both DH and I managed to give her a tiny nick each 
But, that’s one done for the summer. I’m going to keep an eye on how quickly it grows so I can determine if an early fall/late summer shear would be beneficial. Worried about doing Woolfie as her wool is much thicker...



Got my first egg from my bantam Easter Egger hen today. An adorable little pale blue egg. I brought the brooder out to dump in the chicken pen for their entertainment (and to eat any leftover bits of chick starter) which they seemed to enjoy quite thoroughly! They did find some starter, but mostly just dust bathed in it lol.



Spice (SS), Sage (BLRW), and Nutmeg (GLW)


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 12, 2020)

I did one for a friend a long time ago and what I did makes yours look like a pro did it.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 13, 2020)

Just don't let Foxy look in the mirror, I think you'll be ok.   

For more meals to heat up, make some soup or stew. Got a crock pot? Season up some chicken and put it in the crock pot. Bake a couple of potatoes and dinner is done. 

Like cornbread? I make something I call cornbread supper, I make cornbread batter, a recipe and a half. Then I start "adding" stuff. I brown a pound of pan sausage, grate up some cheese, chop and saute an onion, slice some mushrooms, anything else I can think of. 

Get a deep iron skillet smoking hot (oil in the bottom) Pour a little less than half of the batter in the skillet. Add the browned sausage, onion, jalapenos, mushrooms, cheese, pour remaining batter in and bake at 359 for about an hour. One piece is a meal. You can section the cornbread supper, wrap each piece and freeze. Thaw, heat and eat. 

Make some home made chili and freeze. Chili over Fritos corn chips, topped with onion and cheese is yummy!

Breakfast burritos-a couple heaping tablespoons of browned pan sausage, crumbled, break a few eggs over it and scramble. Wrap it up in a big flour tortilla and enjoy.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions, @Baymule! I’m liking the chili idea and I’m hoping to get DH to make duck and dumpling soup one of these days as well. I’ll see what he thinks of the cornbread supper. Definitely sounds good!


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 13, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Like cornbread? I make something I call cornbread supper, I make cornbread batter, a recipe and a half. Then I start "adding" stuff. I brown a pound of pan sausage, grate up some cheese, chop and saute an onion, slice some mushrooms, anything else I can think of.
> 
> Get a deep iron skillet smoking hot (oil in the bottom) Pour a little less than half of the batter in the skillet. Add the browned sausage, onion, jalapenos, mushrooms, cheese, pour remaining batter in and bake at 359 for about an hour. One piece is a meal. You can section the cornbread supper, wrap each piece and freeze. Thaw, heat and eat.


I like that idea! We love cornbread, I'm going to do this for the weekend.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 14, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> I tried to fix the worst of my hack job as well as finish up her neck.


That is about what my alpacas look like when we are done with them. I can't get the electric shears to cut very long, I think the boys are so dirty all the way to the skin that the cutter dulls almost immediately. So we've been doing them with scissors and hand shears. Yeah, have to be REAL careful with either of those. Keep the triple antibiotic ointment handy.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 14, 2020)

The chili suggestion yesterday caused me to make some today using some leftover brisket.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 15, 2020)

My Easter hatch went well with 21/23 hatched! 🐣 I’m going to try to find homes for 9 of them to keep my numbers manageable! One of the littles DH has spoken for out of our mixed group or I’d have a nice even 10 to sell lol. It better be a hen  Should be interesting to see how it turns out as it’s a SilkieXSS.
On the right with SS markings, dark skin, feathered legs, and an extra toe 😊

I really need to buck up and get my geese eggs candled that my girls are sitting on. I have a week or two before it could become a problem, so I’m waiting for nice weather. Story of my life in Ontario spring! It snowed yesterday 🙄
Foxy’s ligs were pretty much gone again today, but I think she’s still just playing with me. I may have to do a midnight check to be on the safe side though


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 18, 2020)

Still no lamb(s)  I think Foxy wants me pulling my hair out first - or she’s waiting for me to give up lol. She’s got a bit more bag, but that’s the only change so far. I really thought she’d go this week, but I guess sheep play peekaboo with their ligs a lot longer than goats do. It’s as interesting as it is frustrating. I may need to get a marking harness for the fall so I don’t have to be guessing for so long! We’ll see. After all, what’s life without a little mystery? 🤔😝 
So, wait on I will. I showed my Dad the pic of her udder from last week and he was impressed by the size and as surprised as I am that she hasn’t lambed. I swear if Foxy bags up much more, she’ll have a bigger udder than Granny ever did! (My ND goat from back in the day.)

I candled the goose eggs tonight. I was surprised to find that Arwen is the more aggressive broody. She was trying to steal eggs from Galadriel’s side and wouldn’t budge from the nest until I physically removed her! I’m not sure if I should be worried or impressed 😝 Turns out Arwen did lay an egg in there that I didn’t pull in time, but it should be close enough to the others. If not, I’ll bring it in to finish in a bator. Out of the 10 eggs they are on only two were infertile, so they have 8 to share. Their earlier three I’m incubating are due next week, so that’ll be my next hatch.

Sold all of my extra chicks. My older ones will be moving to larger digs tomorrow as they’ve outgrown their current brooder. The littles that hatched Monday can stay inside a bit longer....a few more days at least. I don’t want them out until I think they’ll survive a power outage...just in case...and we’re still getting negative temps.
I need to candle the batch of turkey and chicken eggs I started last week and will be firing up my second incubator to set the next batch on Monday. Turkeys are laying really well now, so I have 2 dozen to go in already! I may have to advertise hatching eggs as I don’t know if I’ll have enough room to keep up! Especially if I continue to set chicken eggs 😋
My math for possible grow-outs is starting to scare me, but I won’t be keeping them all, so I don’t mind (is 24 chicks too many? Is there such a thing?  Certainly not in previous years!) Most of the chicken grow outs will end up in the freezer or sold since I’m only _planning _to have a dozen keepers total - including roosters.
If every single turkey egg hatches that I’ll be setting and I don’t sell any...that’s the scary number...especially with all the sales shut down from Covid. I’m hoping I can sell the majority of them privately or that things will clear up so the fall sales will happen. I’ll winter a few for spring sales, raise a few for the freezer, and I’m definitely going to stop incubating so that my last hatch will be due the end of June. I might advertise hatching eggs or let my hens brood, but no more hatching for me for the year after that - be busy getting ready to brood my own little one 🥰


----------



## Bruce (Apr 19, 2020)

Wouldn't an over wintered turkey be GIGANTIC by next spring?


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm glad you explained who Granny was! 
How's your little faucet doing? Is he practicing his Kung Foo Fighting kicks yet?


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 19, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Wouldn't an over wintered turkey be GIGANTIC by next spring?


Not mine. They’re heritage, not broad-breasted, so for less than a year old they would only be 10-25lbs or so. More on the light side as I prefer to keep extra hens. I usually sell them for breeding stock in the spring.



thistlebloom said:


> How's your little faucet doing? Is he practicing his Kung Foo Fighting kicks yet?


He’s doing great - definitely kicking away! The other day at my midwife appointment, she was trying to find his heartbeat and he kicked the little wand thing lol. Today my cat was lying across my belly and baby was kicking him repeatedly 😋 Good baby - you show that cat who’s boss!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 19, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> Not mine. They’re heritage, not broad-breasted, so for less than a year old they would only be 10-25lbs or so.


 I have no idea why anyone would want a turkey any bigger than that. When we get a turkey for Thanksgiving I always get the smallest available, usually between 12 and 14 pounds.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 20, 2020)

My goose eggs decided to start hatching early. Due for lockdown tomorrow, but when I went to turn them, I was greeted with a muffled peep! So, into lockdown they went. External pip on one, internal on the other, and the third looks like a quitter.
Two dozen turkey eggs and a dozen chicken eggs put in. Candled last week’s group and my turkeys have 100% fertility! All 24 from the last two weeks are developing  My chicken fertility is up from 3/11 first time around to 9/11 this time. Much better. Hopefully the dozen I just put in will be even better!
I did my second shearing today. Took forever and I’m pretty sure I need to clean my shears and possibly sharpen them after dealing with Woolfie’s super thick wool!
Before:




After:



Her butt looks a little high in both pics...I know there’s a high spot in her wool from my less than professional job, but even in her fully woolly pic she looks a bit extra high/rounded there 🤔
My shorn girls 🥰 

I think I did a better job on Woolfie. DH says I take waaaay too long though. Certainly takes me more than a few minutes...more like an hour plus! I did use scissors around her legs and head after taking off a bit of skin. No worse than Foxy and only one this time, so I’m getting better!  
Is it just me or does Foxy look extra round now that Woolfie is showing her true size?


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 20, 2020)

I think you did a great job! I also think an hour is not unreasonable. That's a lot of work. I've only done it once with hand shears, and yes, nicked her in the armpit. As to Woolfies conformation, well, some gals are just endowed that way.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2020)

I am impressed with Your hatching poultry skills, plus the variety! Good for you! Chicken math extends to all poultry, closely followed by the rest of farm animals. LOL 

And soon you will be hatching out your own little farm helper. Might want to check on the “chicken math” for that Blessed event. LOL LOL


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 22, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> I think you did a great job! I also think an hour is not unreasonable. That's a lot of work. I've only done it once with hand shears, and yes, nicked her in the armpit. As to Woolfies conformation, well, some gals are just endowed that way.


Thanks! It’s all good. I like big butts and I cannot lie? Or perhaps she’s all about that bass? Lol



Baymule said:


> I am impressed with Your hatching poultry skills, plus the variety! Good for you! Chicken math extends to all poultry, closely followed by the rest of farm animals. LOL
> 
> And soon you will be hatching out your own little farm helper. Might want to check on the “chicken math” for that Blessed event. LOL LOL


Thanks! Right? Chicken math should just be called farm math!
I’m really trying to keep my numbers manageable! I’ve cut back to not having ducks anymore which already helps a lot and summer chores tend to be light enough. DH and I have close family we can call on to help out when we need it, thankfully! I might plan to have a cousin waiting in the wings to farm sit for us the first week after baby’s born to start with.
A lot is still up in the air, of course. Even all my “plans” for what to keep and not keep are flexible as far as that goes. They’ll probably end up more along the lines of dreams and wishful thinking once baby’s here!

One of my 3 incubator goose eggs was a quitter, so I have one little boy (For those who don’t know - Pilgrim geese are auto-sexed so gender can be determined by colouring at hatch) hatched out and I’m waiting to see if the other one plans to join. They aren’t officially due for another couple of days, so I’ll give it some time. It was internally pipped at lockdown, so I really hope it makes it 
I have turkey hatching eggs going out tonight or tomorrow which is good. I don’t think I have enough room until May 4 unless I want to hand turn. Doable, but not ideal 😋
Though I think my Sweetgrass wants to go broody...if so I’m probably going to save her up some eggs and let her. If she’s successful, I’ll be able to sell all my incubated poults and she can do the brooding for me like I’m doing  with my geese  
Mid-May we’ll be picking up our ram for the year. I’m hoping he’ll be as nice tempered as his breeder is saying. If so, I’m hoping to keep him for a few years or until we need new bloodlines. Even then, if he’s super awesome, I might keep him anyway 😂


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 24, 2020)

Consort (SG turkey) definitely wants to brood. I set her up today with 6 eggs. I might let her have tomorrow’s eggs as well, but no more after that. Her eggs are all marked, so I just have to wear heavy gloves to take any unmarked away from her 😆
No lambing yet...of course lol
Indoor chicks are almost two weeks old and will be moving out to the brooder shed tomorrow.
My second gosling hatched and is a girl. We had a visitor mess with my incubator, though, so jury’s out at the moment on her chances of survival.
Incubator is shut down and will be cleaned today or tomorrow. I don’t have anything else due until early May.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 24, 2020)

Any idea what got into your incubator?


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 24, 2020)

Mike CHS said:


> Any idea what got into your incubator?


It was a who . Not sure how she did it, but managed to get the lid askew and spike the temp by about 15°.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2020)

I have a 3 year old grand daughter that tries to skirt around every "No" with every reason she can come up with, including passive defiance. Sometimes open defiance, got to watch her like a hawk. She and her sister were here one weekend last year when chicks in the incubator started hatching out. It was a magical moment. So she got to learn first hand to "not touch". LOL


----------



## Bruce (Apr 25, 2020)

Which of your hands slapped which of her hands?


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 26, 2020)

@Baymule Good for you! I’ve been the one to teach a few of my nieces and nephews that unlike other adults in their lives, when I say “no” or make a...promise...I _will_ follow through 😇 I’m a big fan of children who learn manners and respect for others and their property!

@Bruce I’m afraid it could only be a verbal...expression of disappointment...as it was a fully grown adult


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 26, 2020)

Chicks have moved out to the brooder shed, so just the goslings inside for the moment. Fortunately, my little gosling girl seems to be okay. She’s bouncing back like a boss. She’s alert and moving around a lot better today, so it doesn’t look like any lasting damage was done. I’m thinking she’ll be okay to go to her new home on Monday.
She’s so much smaller than her brother!


Still no lamb. Foxy’s udder looks super full, but what do I know? She’s been playing peekaboo with her ligs for literal weeks now 😝

My VERY broody Consort. She got another three eggs today and I’ll have the dubious honour of removing any future eggs from her clutch(es? Lol). She hurts even through two layers (sweater and jacket), so it’s going to be a fun month! She should be a really great mom 😋

Today’s take. Well, yesterday’s actually as it’s nearly 4am here teehee. A Cochin, EE, and 2 Wyandotte eggs. So pretty! I swear the one on the left looks pink.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> @Baymule Good for you! I’ve been the one to teach a few of my nieces and nephews that unlike other adults in their lives, when I say “no” or make a...promise...I _will_ follow through 😇 I’m a big fan of children who learn manners and respect for others and their property!



I took the baby chicks out and placed in a cardboard box with a light, set up for brooding for the little girls delight. I taught them to carefully hold the chicks, but poking at the incubator was forbidden. They got to watch chicks coming out of the shell and were fascinated by the process. I got to explain that we had to wait for them to dry off and perk up before taking the chicks out and placing them in the brooder. They were thrilled by the whole process and it was a great teaching weekend.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 26, 2020)

Surprise! It’s a girl!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 26, 2020)

Congratulations    on your new lamb


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 26, 2020)

Congratulations at last! So this is Kit?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2020)

Awww..... she is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks! I think so too 🥰
Yes, DH is determined that she’s a keeper and must be named Kit lol
I’m curious to see if she turns silver from the Romanov side or stays black from the Jacob side 🤔 She has a white poll and white tip of her tail 😍 I don’t think I managed to capture it on camera yet. Besides that, she’s still a little gooey lol Foxy’s working on it!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 26, 2020)

Awww!!!!.....they are all very precious and the feeling is so Great when things go so Well....what a Doll!!!....


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 28, 2020)

Princess has joined Consort in brooding. I’ll be interested to see if the broody bug continues to spread . It was a beautiful warm sunny day, so I wasn’t wearing enough layers to take any extra eggs from the nest box. Consort grabs as big a beak full as she can get and shakes her head like a dog! Not going under her without serious protection lol
Hopefully no other hen decides to join them or, if she does, I hope she’s smart enough to start sitting in her own box as the one the broody duo is in is at maximum capacity!
I should’ve taken a pic of them, but I was too distracted by Kit! Found out she’s got a little white spot on one of her inner ankles too. No pic of it yet. She’s always In the wrong position 😆. But I got the little white tip of her tail in this one 😍




They have practically identical polls.

Alright, that’s enough pics of her for now lol. I’m just waiting impatiently for her to start leaping and bounding the way her mama did as a baby!
Recap pic of baby Foxy at about 5 weeks old:


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 30, 2020)

I’m thinking about Monday being my last set of eggs this year...I’m starting to feel heavy now that I’m going into my third trimester lol and don’t want to overwork myself as the heat of summer approaches.
DH is supposed to pick up some soil for me so I can get some plants in. My started plants can go out during the day now to get “weathered” so I can plant them out in the garden once there’s no more threat of frost. My oldest chicks are going to start going out in the tractor during the day as well. At 5-6 weeks, they’ll still be brought in at night, but, like my plants, they need to be weaned off a climate controlled environment.
Lockdown for my first batch of turkeys is tomorrow and I should find out in the next few days if my broody geese were successful. I’m not sure what to expect, but I’m hopeful 
Kit is starting to realize I’m not a threat. It helps that her mama is obviously comfortable with me lol. Kit is getting adorably addicted to getting her neck scratched and once I have her in a happy stupor I handle her all over 😋
I got the pic of Princess and Consort co-nesting since I didn’t take pics of Kit today lol. A little dark (it’s a gloomy, rainy day today), but Princess is definitely back there.


----------



## SA Farm (May 3, 2020)

Now Queen is broody! Of course she’s trying to brood on the top of the nest boxes which happens to be flat and part of the roost  I’m debating building something around her and giving her eggs or trying to move her to the bottom box. Probably best to do the latter if she’ll cooperate.
My only remaining non-broody turkeys having a snack.

King looking so handsome 😍 I just love the Sweetgrass colouring!

His first baby of the year hatched today! Little Sweetgrass poult 🥰

Goose eggs are still just eggs. I need to candle them and see if they all ended up being quitters. I know they were all developing at one point, so I’ll have to wrangle my broodies and see what they’ve got. Probably tomorrow or the next night... just in case.
Tomorrow I set my last batch of turkeys for the year. Might do one more batch of chicken to hatch with them, but that’ll be it. Either that or I give my collected turkey eggs to Queen and just set a last batch of chicken...decisions decisions 🤔
Some of the chickens out enjoying all the fresh grass after all the rain we got last week.

And where we had swallows nesting last year we now have robins. I’d prefer the swallows for bug control, but at least we’ve heard some bats around to help with that.

And a pic of Kit just because 🥰


----------



## thistlebloom (May 3, 2020)

That's a handsome Tom you have there.
And Kit is adorable!


----------



## Baymule (May 4, 2020)

Tons of babies! Don’t you love it? You are going to have to get one of those wrap around sling things for carrying your baby is so you can be hands free to do farm chores. Women have used them for eons, modern women have adopted it and think they are doing something special, but they have no idea..... LOL


----------



## Bruce (May 4, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> And where we had swallows nesting last year we now have robins. I’d prefer the swallows for bug control, but at least we’ve heard some bats around to help with that.


What kind of swallow?  Not a barn swallow since they build mud nests. Looks like it is on the ground, not a normal place for swallows (or robins either).


----------



## SA Farm (May 4, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Tons of babies! Don’t you love it? You are going to have to get one of those wrap around sling things for carrying your baby is so you can be hands free to do farm chores. Women have used them for eons, modern women have adopted it and think they are doing something special, but they have no idea..... LOL


I absolutely love it and totally plan to carry baby around while I do chores...until he gets too heavy! Then I’m thinking of carrying him around in a laundry basket so I can safely set him down while I work 🤔



Bruce said:


> What kind of swallow?  Not a barn swallow since they build mud nests. Looks like it is on the ground, not a normal place for swallows (or robins either).


The nest is on an outdoor light, so it’s under the eaves on the porch. About 6 feet above the porch floor. I think it was a barn swallow, actually. They’ve nested by my sheep shack in the past as well.

I set Queen up on the top box. Hopefully she’ll decide it’ll do and jump on. I gave her the 10 eggs I’d saved up.
My geese have 4 eggs left, all quitters, sadly. Not sure how to get them to stop brooding as I’ve never had a broody goose before. Pulling the eggs and nest are the first steps, obviously. It’s either that or pulling their pool out of the run and giving them something else to sit on. Chicken eggs that are due next week, perhaps? 
My hatch is going well so far. Got 4 turkeys hatched, 2 zipped, and 3 or 4 pipped out of 11. Also 4 chicks hatched, 1 zipped, and 2 pips out of 9. They are due today, so they’re doing well so far. I usually set in the afternoon or evening, so if they’re a bit late it’s fine/normal. I’ll probably pull a few fluffed ones early morning and help any that may have gotten stuck or whatnot. I find turkeys are the worst for getting shrink wrapped compared to any other poultry I’ve hatched.
I had the sheep and chickens out and I’m not sure if this pic shows how beautifully big Spice is or how adorably little Kit is 😂


----------



## thistlebloom (May 4, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> I absolutely love it and totally plan to carry baby around while I do chores...until he gets too heavy! Then I’m thinking of carrying him around in a laundry basket so I can safely set him down while I work 🤔



I wore my kids in a backpack for a ridiculously long time. Can't remember how long exactly, probably almost 3 years. My horse vet used to live about a mile from our house and we traded my labor cleaning corrals and mowing for his vet services. I just kept track of my hours and when I needed vet work he'd take that off the bill. It was a great barter system. Anyway, I used to do all that with Kid#1 in the backpack, and when I was pregnant with Kid#2 they asked where I was going to carry him. In a sling on the front I said, lol.


----------



## Bruce (May 5, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> The nest is on an outdoor light, so it’s under the eaves on the porch. About 6 feet above the porch floor. I think it was a barn swallow, actually. They’ve nested by my sheep shack in the past as well.


Ah, it just LOOKS like it is at ground level. I don't know if barn swallows will build with grass, their nests are mud cups glued to a vertical surface usually just inches below a horizontal surface. It is amazing to watch the chicks fledge, never having had an opportunity to stand on the nest edge and build up their wing muscles.  There is just NO room, the birds barely fit.

The first year we were here I had a pair build on a blue plastic light box, the top of it was the perfect height below the floor above. Makes sense to me, start with a stable surface. Every year since the breeding pair (same ones or offspring of them?) have built a new nest just to the side of that box. 

Barn swallow



Ready to fledge


Tree swallow


----------



## SA Farm (May 5, 2020)

@thistlebloom I highly doubt I could carry my boy around for 3 years So impressed that you could do it for so long! I can barely pick up my nephew on my DH’s side for any real length of time now and he’s 2. He’s a hefty boy and I expect ours to be similarly sized lol. (My will may be strong, but my back is weak.)

@Bruce there are a few layers under the robin’s nest. Last year’s nest was a mix of mud and grass, I think. I’ve definitely seen my share of cramped barn swallow nests from my time working with horses. They really did like the most minute amount of head space  But, then again, there aren’t a whole lot of options in a stable, so maybe they just take what they can get? I don’t know. It’s possible it was a tree swallow. They look similar enough 🤷‍♀️

Every year I manage to forget how delicate turkey poults are. Even some of the ones with the strength to hatch don’t always make it to fluffy before they just...give up. I helped two. One gave up and the other is doing fine, but one of the ones that hatched didn’t have the strength to even stand up after, so it didn’t make it either. The weird thing - something I’ve never seen before - is that the one baby I tried to help wasn’t shrink wrapped. Instead, it was too big to turn around in the shell! So bizarre.
Anyway, their delicacy is the main reason I always keep my poults for the first week. I want to make sure they have a good start before facing the stress of going to their new homes.
So sleepy after all that hard work hatching 🐣


----------



## SA Farm (May 5, 2020)

@Bruce I got curious and went back to find some of the pics from last year. What do you think?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 5, 2020)

i lost my place in your thread however skimming to refind my place lead me to see you are pregnant congratulation!! Thats so exciting. I love babies but who doesnt lol. I an going back to reading now.


----------



## thistlebloom (May 5, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> @thistlebloom I highly doubt I could carry my boy around for 3 years



It's like Milo of Croton, you start by carrying a small calf(your kid) and as it grows so does your strength! 
Actually it's much easier to carry weight on your back. They make some really amazing baby backpacks these days. not like the primitive 2x4 and flour sack contraptions we had back when I was young. Just kidding. But the ones they make now are pretty impressive, and no doubt much more comfortable for both parties. 
The kid would have rather been down on the ground most of that time, but I couldn't get all my chores done with him running around trying to get himself killed. And forget the playpen. He was good in that for maybe 10 minutes.


----------



## Bruce (May 6, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> I got curious and went back to find some of the pics from last year. What do you think?


Interesting that so many different birds make use of the nest space.

Yep, barn swallow. The ones I've had make their nests so close to the floor above that not only would I have no idea what the eggs look like, nor what they line the mud nest with (if anything), I usually don't even know how many are in there. Usually 3 or 4 fledge.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 7, 2020)

While we are on this topic, do you folks know if barn swallows will make a nest in a bird house designed for tree swallows?  I saw a video on Greg Judy's YouTube channel about making nesting boxes for swallows, so that the swallows will control the flies in the pastures where he keeps his cattle and sheep.  So I decided to make a nesting box similar to what he made.  We have what I think are barn swallows, as they make nests on our front and back porches right close to the ceilings on the porches.  The swallows flew to the bird house and looked it over but did not go inside.  When I checked the video again, I noticed it said *tree* swallows in the video, not *barn* swallows.  So will the barn swallows build a nest in the bird house I built, or perhaps some other bird use it, but not the barn swallows?

Another thing I would like to ask is if hummingbirds are afraid of barn swallows.  We have 2 hummingbird feeders on our front porch, and until recently quite a few hummingbirds would feed there.  But once the barn swallows showed up on the front porch, we haven't seen the hummingbirds much at all.

Comments?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (May 7, 2020)

@Senile_Texas_Aggie Not sure about the barn swallows nesting in a house made for tree swallows, but they could as could lots of other birds.
If the barn swallows are breeding/nesting on or by your porch, they will chase away anything that may be a threat to their chosen territory.


----------



## Bruce (May 7, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> So will the barn swallows build a nest in the bird house I built, or perhaps some other bird use it, but not the barn swallows?


I really doubt it, barn swallows don't nest in cavities. I don't know if you can attract barn swallows to a location but you could try creating a suitable environment, maybe something from here: Barn swallow nesting plans

What size did you make your swallow nest boxes? I copied a rotting nest box from the garden to put out at the NW corner of the fenced acre. THEN looked up tree swallow nests and found out it wasn't big enough. The bottom on the inside should be 5"x5", hole 7.5" above the floor. So I made a new one  Smaller boxes I guess are good for bluebirds though I don't know that I've seen any bluebirds here. The site I was looking at said that bluebirds will occupy tree swallow nest boxes. I guess they are McMansions to them because bluebird nest boxes are usually a bit smaller.

Don't know about the hummers.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 8, 2020)

I'll leave up the bird house for a bit to see what happens.  I guess that I will need to scare away the barn swallows from the front porch if I want the hummingbirds to return.  I was hoping the two species could peaceably coexist as the house flies can get bad at times and I understand barn swallows eat flies.


----------



## SA Farm (May 8, 2020)

So the chicks from my Monday hatch are going to their new home today. The poults will be going this Monday or Tuesday, I think. One of them is having a difficult time getting up once down, so I wouldn’t be too surprised to find it gone one of these days. I doubt it’ll make it to Monday and I wouldn’t feel right selling it now even if it does.
Locked down my next hatch today. Got 11 turkey and 10 chicken eggs in. One chicken egg doesn’t look hopeful, but we’ll see how it goes. I locked it down anyway, but marked that it wasn’t hopeful so it doesn’t mess up my hatch rates.
Older chicks are nearly 7 weeks old. I’d usually have them out full time by now, but we’re experiencing a polar vortex and had some snow and hail today, so they still get to come in at night. 
Obviously I haven’t been able to plant my garden yet, and I’m getting beyond antsy to get what were _supposed_ to be seedlings and are now full blown plants outside.
They may be kinda big at this point lol


I like starting my tomatoes and peppers early, but they can usually be out by May. Not still sitting in my window waiting for it to warm up! 
Yesterday, Missy (Turkey) spent most of the day crammed into the nest box with the two other broodies, so DH and I are going to move Consort and all eggs to her own personal digs tonight. If Princess stays broody, I might wrangle her up some eggs and set her up someplace else, but I’m seriously running out of extra spots.
Since the geese failed their broody mission, I pulled their nest box out. Arwen is still trying to sit on air, but I’m going to just keep kicking her outside. Hopefully the cold snap will help dissuade her


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 8, 2020)

We are on the other end of the "spetrum"....took this, this morin'...it is Joyce by the maters....she is 5'9".....


----------



## thistlebloom (May 8, 2020)

Tomato envy! Yours too SA! I killed mine.  There are a few still clinging to life, but it's not going to give me any head start on a short already season.
Boo to Polar Vortex' delivering snow! You have my sympathy. We are supposed to reach 70 tomorrow. About time too.


----------



## Bruce (May 9, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I understand barn swallows eat flies


Yep, they devour flying insects. There must be some way to build a small area somewhere else on the house to attract them??? Do you have any overhangs where you could mount a shelf or nest cup about 8" below the overhang? Birds do protect their nest sites, even against things that wouldn't be at all interested in their babies like the hummers.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 10, 2020)

I saw on YouTube recently how to make a barn swallow nest.  I may make one and then make an overhang for the nest and place them on a pole away from the house and see if that attracts them.


----------



## SA Farm (May 11, 2020)

Happy Mother’s Day! (Belated) Had a nice dinner with DH’s mom, then bought an ice cream cake to have for dessert with my mom. I can’t believe how close I am to becoming a mom, myself. I’m so nervous and excited about it!

So, I ended up losing a poult the other day, but not for the reason I was expecting. 
I usually hatch my poults with a batch of chicks. I don’t need to, but I tend to start hatching with chicks and since I hatch weekly, they’re combined. I just make sure I don’t have too many hatching at once. Done this for years without having any real issues. I’ve sold poults and chicks no problem.
This week, I sell the chicks and the next day the poults are alarm crying. I check and all is well. They have food, water, temp is fine. They’re still crying hours later, so I move the heat lamp around just in case.
They cry and cry.
Following morning one has passed and I’m thinking it was the weak one. Just couldn’t survive the stress of the constant crying. I think maybe they’re just freaking out because they miss their chick friends, but I have nothing their age. My youngest chicks are at least 3 weeks old and my next hatch isn’t going to happen in time.
The poults are starting to look “off” and I worry I’m going to lose them to stress, so I don’t know what else to do. I grab a chick and toss it in with them. They cry a bit longer, but slowly settle down.
My poults now have an emotional support chick 🤦‍♀️ And all is right in their world lol


----------



## thistlebloom (May 11, 2020)

That's really something. Who would have thought they would bond like that?
Glad they are happier now and that you were able to figure out the problem.


----------



## SA Farm (May 14, 2020)

Consort moved with what was left of her eggs. She’s got 7 and two of them might be goners, but I’ll leave them for now. They’re due next weekend. If none hatch, I have eggs in the bator I might give her instead.



I’m not sure if Nutmeg is going broody or if I just caught her getting ready to lay and she wasn’t inclined to move. I suppose I’ll find out later on if the broody bug has continued to spread or not 



Yesterday was gorgeous, so I managed to get quite a bit of work done. A good thing since I’ve been feeling like a slacker lately with getting tired so easily. 
Finally starting to put topsoil on the garden so I can get planting. Got my older chicks moved out now that we aren’t supposed to get anymore freezing temps — they can now handle it if we do, but still! And so on.
The guy who was supposed to pick up some poults never showed, so I have to advertise them. I have an all turkey hatch happening this weekend and I’m picking up my new ram tomorrow. After my big turkey hatch, I’ll be down to one incubator and 2 smaller remaining hatches. Good time to quit, I think.
One of the pics I took while taking a break yesterday 😊


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2020)

You must have either a large incubator or a bunch of smaller ones! You do a lot of hatching. That’s so funny about the poults missing their emotional support chicks! Who knew?


----------



## SA Farm (May 15, 2020)

@Baymule I have 3 smaller ones. I can usually hatch about 20 eggs a week (depending on fertility and quitters) since my 2 with auto turners hold about 40 each and my 3rd is used just for lockdown. I set and hatch weekly that way and only need to clean out the one for the entire hatching season. It works 😊 DH keeps making noises about getting a cabinet incubator someday, but I like my system. 

Nutmeg was, thankfully, just getting ready to lay. Phew lol
We picked up my new ram and we have named him Dingo to go with our predator theme. I’m hoping he’s a keeper. If not, his name will be passed on to our next potential keeper and he will automatically become the new Ramchop!


Oh, finally got some pictures of a flying Kit! She’s not as predictable as her mom and Woolfie were, so it’s much harder to catch her in the act!

DH has decided that he definitely wants to continue expanding our flock of sheep, so he wants to get rid of the geese to compensate for the work/feed bill. I’m sad about it but, at the end of the day, I’m okay with his decision. He wants to definitely keep a ewe lamb from Woolfie and says that if she has twin ewe lambs, we’re keeping them both. 
Yes, dear. Lol
Here’s hoping she has twin rams first 😉 I’d like to make sure we’re up for the work of a flock of 4 before making it 6 🤦‍♀️😳😋


----------



## Mike CHS (May 15, 2020)

Sheep math can be as bad as poultry math.


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2020)

Mike CHS said:


> Sheep math can be as bad as poultry math.



It's worse.


----------



## thistlebloom (May 15, 2020)

That Kit is a cutie! I like your husbands style .


----------



## SA Farm (May 15, 2020)

Right?  The only reason we never expanded the goats is because DH didn’t like them and I was happy with just my trio 😝
He’s definitely got to take some math classes to help with his new sheep addiction 😉😂 I might go for my poultry addiction...or we’ll both happily continue taking turns putting the brakes on or enabling each other!


----------



## thistlebloom (May 15, 2020)

You two are a great pair!


----------



## Bruce (May 16, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> He’s definitely got to take some math classes to help with his new sheep addiction 😉😂 I might go for my poultry addiction...or we’ll both happily continue taking turns putting the brakes on or enabling each other!


Or looking for a bigger place with room for all the animals!


----------



## drstratton (May 17, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> First hatch/test run of the season is complete!
> 4/10 ducklings
> 5/9 chicklets
> View attachment 59756 View attachment 59754 View attachment 59755
> ...


Going through your thread and enjoying it, I'm glad that you were able to come back to the farm life! Quick question...I think I'm going to build a salad bar for my chicks.  It will be awhile before we let them out into their free range pen and I would love to supplement their diet with fresh greens.  What kind of greens did you plant for them...thank you!


----------



## drstratton (May 17, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> Nothing really new on the farm front...just wanted to let y’all know:
> 
> I’m having a boy!!!!
> I knew it! My mom and DH called it as well. So intuitive. I had an early dream that it would be a boy and it’s always exciting when those come true
> View attachment 71568


I know I'm late to the game, but congratulations! Our first grandchild a boy was born on the same day as your post! March 26th!  💞


----------



## drstratton (May 17, 2020)

I just finished going through your thread, I thoroughly enjoyed it and I'm looking forward to follow along on your journey! 💞


----------



## SA Farm (May 19, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Going through your thread and enjoying it, I'm glad that you were able to come back to the farm life! Quick question...I think I'm going to build a salad bar for my chicks.  It will be awhile before we let them out into their free range pen and I would love to supplement their diet with fresh greens.  What kind of greens did you plant for them...thank you!


Welcome and thanks!  Glad you enjoyed reading my journal! I’m kind of a feast or famine poster, so it’s fairly short but covers several years lol
I haven’t planted my salad bar yet this year. Last year I mostly planted grass and wheat grass. I also tried planting some various leafy greens, but they didn’t do very well. When (if) I manage to get it planted this year, I’m going to stick to just the grasses and, actually, I might try clover too 🤔 Some varieties get pretty tall.

@Bruce I’m thinking it’s safer for us if we’re limited to only having a certain number of animals. I think we both have a tendency to conveniently forget that it’s just the two of us and we can only do (and afford) so much 
I really should cut back more, if anything


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 19, 2020)

Not sure if it grows up that way, but oregano is good for fowl....it is a natural immune system booster....we had a whole bed of it for the ducks and chickens...and us, of course....


----------



## SA Farm (May 19, 2020)

I do grow oregano in my front garden. I typically dry it for the winter and offer it and cayenne pepper (sometimes garlic too) to my birds for prevention purposes along with the ACV they pretty much always get in their water. I honestly don’t know if I’m just lucky enough to have really hardy stock or if the natural boosters I give them are just that good. I’m leaning towards the latter 😉


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 20, 2020)

Miss @SA Farm,

On an unrelated subject, once I finished watching the YouTube video "Be The Light" (see my post on Miss @farmerjan's journal), I looked at the videos the Sass Family Farms had made, and a few of them made me think of you.  Maybe you might find them helpful.  Here's the link to the list of their videos: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCen2kssqgYp3-eWz-t9TmJw/videos .

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## drstratton (May 20, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> Welcome and thanks!  Glad you enjoyed reading my journal! I’m kind of a feast or famine poster, so it’s fairly short but covers several years lol
> I haven’t planted my salad bar yet this year. Last year I mostly planted grass and wheat grass. I also tried planting some various leafy greens, but they didn’t do very well. When (if) I manage to get it planted this year, I’m going to stick to just the grasses and, actually, I might try clover too 🤔 Some varieties get pretty tall.
> 
> @Bruce I’m thinking it’s safer for us if we’re limited to only having a certain number of animals. I think we both have a tendency to conveniently forget that it’s just the two of us and we can only do (and afford) so much
> I really should cut back more, if anything





CntryBoy777 said:


> Not sure if it grows up that way, but oregano is good for fowl....it is a natural immune system booster....we had a whole bed of it for the ducks and chickens...and us, of course....





SA Farm said:


> I do grow oregano in my front garden. I typically dry it for the winter and offer it and cayenne pepper (sometimes garlic too) to my birds for prevention purposes along with the ACV they pretty much always get in their water. I honestly don’t know if I’m just lucky enough to have really hardy stock or if the natural boosters I give them are just that good. I’m leaning towards the latter 😉



Thank you for the welcome!  💞 

Thanks to both of you for the suggestions of what to plant!  Now, I just need to get my spot prepared and get it growing! 😊

I give both my chickens & rabbits ACV and I've wanted to start adding herbs to their diet too!


----------



## Bruce (May 20, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> @Bruce I’m thinking it’s safer for us if we’re limited to only having a certain number of animals. I think we both have a tendency to conveniently forget that it’s just the two of us and we can only do (and afford) so much
> I really should cut back more, if anything


Geez that is WAY too reasonable and adult of you!! Now, back to animal math 



CntryBoy777 said:


> Not sure if it grows up that way, but oregano is good for fowl....it is a natural immune system booster....we had a whole bed of it for the ducks and chickens...and us, of course....


Hmm, I have oregano, comes back every year. Never thought to give it to the hens.


----------



## SA Farm (May 21, 2020)

So good to have warm weather finally! Plants have moved outside and I’ve got my herbs and some leafy greens planted. Hoping to do some more tomorrow - Saturday at the latest. DH has to get the lawn mowed as well, so I spent much of today picking up all the sticks, branches, and twigs that have fallen over the winter and spring. DH had to help me with a few branches that were more like small-medium size trees! We’re going to have quite the bonfire sometime this summer 😁
My geese should be going to their new home tomorrow which will give me a whole new area to work in. I’m intending for their run to be empty for a while, so I’m going to pull their pool out, rake the ground so it’s even, line the fence with chicken wire to keep little faces in, and seed the whole thing with grasses and weeds. Phew. Just writing about all that work is tiring lol
I’m going to move one of my broody turkeys into the indoor goose pen with some eggs once I get that all cleaned up and they can go into the green once it’s established later on.
When I’m tired of working outside, I’ve become a pest to DH about getting things cleaned up, organized, and ready for baby. I suppose it’s about time I started “nesting” lol
Our basement is large, but contains about 4 households worth of _stuff_, so it needs to be purged a bit and the storage stacked _neatly_ so it stops driving me crazy.
Is it sad we’ve been back from Alberta nearly two years and DH never finished unpacking his stuff? I must pat myself in the back that I got mine done the same year 😝
Yay for spring cleaning!


----------



## drstratton (May 21, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> So good to have warm weather finally! Plants have moved outside and I’ve got my herbs and some leafy greens planted. Hoping to do some more tomorrow - Saturday at the latest. DH has to get the lawn mowed as well, so I spent much of today picking up all the sticks, branches, and twigs that have fallen over the winter and spring. DH had to help me with a few branches that were more like small-medium size trees! We’re going to have quite the bonfire sometime this summer 😁
> My geese should be going to their new home tomorrow which will give me a whole new area to work in. I’m intending for their run to be empty for a while, so I’m going to pull their pool out, rake the ground so it’s even, line the fence with chicken wire to keep little faces in, and seed the whole thing with grasses and weeds. Phew. Just writing about all that work is tiring lol
> I’m going to move one of my broody turkeys into the indoor goose pen with some eggs once I get that all cleaned up and they can go into the green once it’s established later on.
> When I’m tired of working outside, I’ve become a pest to DH about getting things cleaned up, organized, and ready for baby. I suppose it’s about time I started “nesting” lol
> ...


Made me tired just reading about everything you need to get done & I'm not even expecting...lol!


----------



## SA Farm (May 21, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Made me tired just reading about everything you need to get done & I'm not even expecting...lol!


I’ll be taking my sweet time with it 😉


----------



## Bruce (May 21, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> Is it sad we’ve been back from Alberta nearly two years and DH never finished unpacking his stuff?


Nope, it means he doesn't need that stuff! DW has a ton of boxes she hasn't (and probably never will) look in. Two have been sitting next to her place at the dining table since early March. They were moved from the mudroom I needed to put tile in where they sat for 2 years. I think a lot of it can be tossed but she won't "find the time" to look.


----------



## SA Farm (May 21, 2020)

His reason (excuse 😉) for not doing it is that he has no place to put things...I’m hoping imminent baby will light a fire under him and perhaps he’ll make space for keeper things and _toss _or donate everything else 😋 We’ve made some progress the last two days, so  it continues!


----------



## Bruce (May 22, 2020)

If he has no place to put the things they are better off in the boxes


----------



## SA Farm (May 23, 2020)

Bruce said:


> If he has no place to put the things they are better off in the boxes


Yes, but if he cleaned up he could find or create places  Lol

My geese have gone to their new home. I miss them already  Fortunately, I feel they will be very well taken care of as the woman who got them seemed genuinely excited to have them and was very nice.
I have a few chicks and poults under a broody due Monday and several going to their new home soon. I have 11 poults still needing to go, plus some chick grow-outs I need to sort and post.
It’s raining right now, but I’m hoping it’ll dry out in the morning so DH can still get the lawn mowed. If not, I guess we’ll have to go out and get groceries instead. Maybe some feed and supplies.
There’s always something that needs doing 😁


----------



## drstratton (May 23, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> Yes, but if he cleaned up he could find or create places  Lol
> 
> My geese have gone to their new home. I miss them already  Fortunately, I feel they will be very well taken care of as the woman who got them seemed genuinely excited to have them and was very nice.
> I have a few chicks and poults under a broody due Monday and several going to their new home soon. I have 11 poults still needing to go, plus some chick grow-outs I need to sort and post.
> ...


That's so true it's a never ending cycle! 🙃


----------



## SA Farm (May 24, 2020)

Got some grocery shopping done yesterday and a little bit today when we went to drop off some chicks. Finally have all the topsoil I need to plant my raised bed. Took a few trips with the wheelbarrow to get all 40 20-litre bags out back. All but 6 have been opened and dumped into the raised bed. Got most of the planting done, but had to quit early due to heat and bugs driving me crazy! Ticks have been out for a while and mosquitoes are starting to get bad now We also have these little sometimes biting flies that like to swarm. Ugh 😑
DH got most of the lawn mowed today. Just a swatch left that is on high enough ground that the rain we’re expecting tonight shouldn’t prevent him from being able to finish it up tomorrow.
So much still to do. So tired. I’m pacing myself pretty well, I think, but it’s not easy when I’m used to being able to power through and get things done _now. _It’ll all get done in due time, I know. It just annoys me that I’m taking an extra day (or more) for each planned chore 😝 At least I got some housework done 
Tomorrow I’ll (hopefully) finish planting and get the chicks and poults cleaned out and the indoor littles moved out to the brooder shed. Hoping indoor brooding is done for the year. Just gotta get Princess set up with the last hatch and we’re good. The next batch of eggs aren’t due until June, so I have a bit more time to worry about that. Thankfully! Haven’t even started on the goose pen yet! It’s not the highest on my list of priorities right now 😋


----------



## thistlebloom (May 24, 2020)

Heat and bugs at the same time is just wrong! We get those biting black fly swarms too. No bugs yet, it's been too cool, but they're saying 80's next week. We'll see...

You're getting things done, but I understand the frustration of it going slow. Welcome to my world! Except you'll get over it when you're no longer pregnant, and I will just keep moving slower. Lol


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 25, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> We also have these little sometimes biting flies that like to swarm. Ugh 😑





thistlebloom said:


> We get those biting black fly swarms too.



Regarding the black flies, Gord of the YouTube channel "GP Outdoors", who resides in central Ontario, wears protecting netting when the flies are swarming.  He said he got the netting in a sporting good store.  You can see him wearing the netting around the 3:00 minute mark in the video:





Do you two think that would work for either of you?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## thistlebloom (May 25, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Regarding the black flies, Gord of the YouTube channel "GP Outdoors", who resides in central Ontario, wears protecting netting when the flies are swarming.  He said he got the netting in a sporting good store.  You can see him wearing the netting around the 3:00 minute mark in the video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have head nets, and they do help, but the whole torso thing would be helpful. Thanks STA!


----------



## Bruce (May 25, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> So much still to do. So tired.


Same here!! Starting to lose sleep thinking about all I have to do. Of course you'll have even more to do soon 



Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Gord of the YouTube channel "GP Outdoors"


Can you even imagine having to stand still with your hands occupied in a black fly infested area?? :eek I bet the netting changes it from a "not thanks" job to one that isn't unpleasant.

That is one BIG tree! Nice of him to not only split but also stack the neighbor's wood. Well thought out plan to get the rounds up to the splitter. I'm not big on clamp on forks but given he has a pin on bucket I can see why he as them. Just can't lift near as much and have to be careful not to bend the bucket. Could be the bucket is sturdy enough given the lift limitations of the tractor, especially that far from the pins.

His splitter is designed like mine. Wish I could speed it up like he did around 4:20 
And yes what he is doing is one of the "so much still to do" on my list ... except I have to block it before I can split it. And I NEED to get on that or it won't dry for the next heating season. But I've not finished getting the garden in, things won't grow if I don't get them in the ground.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 26, 2020)

Bruce said:


> a pin on bucket



Actually he has a quick attach bucket.  He has a grapple as well.  I don't understand why he uses the forks instead of the grapple for picking up logs, but if he wants to do it that way, more power to him I guess.

I hope you can get started on your wood soon!  Have you considered doing the wood in the winter instead of the spring and summer?  That is how "Sawing with Sandy" does it.  He, too, is in Ontario, Canada.  You can see how he does his wood here:





Sorry, Miss @SA Farm, to hijack your thread.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (May 26, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Sorry, Miss @SA Farm, to hijack your thread.


No worries 🙂 I’m not really doing anything right now anyway. Too hot. Haven’t done a single thing on my list lol
Did do baby shopping yesterday though 😁
And Consort hatched out all her eggs but two. 8 chicks and 3 poults. 
Not bad for a first timer! I’m proud of her 🥰


----------



## thistlebloom (May 26, 2020)

Good girl Consort!


----------



## Bruce (May 27, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Actually he has a quick attach bucket.


Well sure enough he does! No reason at all to buy clamp on forks then. 



Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Have you considered doing the wood in the winter instead of the spring and summer?


I don't dare take the tractor up and down the hills in snow so winter is kind of out. Not sure I'd be brave enough even with chains. I cut in the fall and the trail was still a mucky mess, as it was in March even though it was still below freezing. Given the lack of rain so far this year I bet it is dry up there now. 



SA Farm said:


> Did do baby shopping yesterday though 😁


Did you find one you liked or are you still looking?


----------



## SA Farm (May 27, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Did you find one you liked or are you still looking?


The one I like is still baking lol

Consort managed to hatch out a late bloomer poult. Hopefully it makes it as it seems a little weak. Time will tell. I still have to get Princess set up with the eggs in the incubator that are due next week, but we’ve been battling a rat problem in the barn and I’m not sure they’d be safe enough even with a fierce mama turkey watching after them...might have to figure out a way to set her up in the brooder shed. 7 poults from there are expected to go to their new home tomorrow, so I might be able to rearrange it 🤔 The mamas with their poults can go back into the barn when their littles aren’t so little.
Nutmeg decided to go broody on me after all, so I have to rig her up someplace too. Fortunately I have chick and poult eggs in the bator, so she’ll even get to hatch her own kind - though none of the eggs are hers lol
Finally got my garden planted entirely. It’s supposed to rain and possibly storm tomorrow, so I’m glad that’s done. Our earlier plants are doing well. Tomatoes are blooming and so is a little hot pepper plant DH was gifted.

And...drumroll please...I finally got the flying leap pic I’ve been hoping for!


----------



## thistlebloom (May 27, 2020)

Great picture! That's the joy of life right there. 💙


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 27, 2020)

If ya want to catch more like that....ya can take a short video and clip a frame out of it....


----------



## Bruce (May 29, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> And...drumroll please...I finally got the flying leap pic I’ve been hoping for!


POW!


----------



## SA Farm (May 31, 2020)

I said goodbye to three of my turkey hens yesterday. I find I have far too much interest in producing varieties that would require me to keep more and more turkeys if I have the option, so I decided it was best to remove temptation.
I kept Princess and Consort, my two broody ladies. I’m really only going to miss Missy as she was my tamest girl and the new Sweetgrass girls I’ll be replacing her with won’t be as tame. (But she was the one that was the worst for being able to produce many new and exciting turkey varieties lol)
I also found a home for Sage (BLRW), as she also doesn’t fit into my breeding plans. Nutmeg (GLW) is on the block too, but not until she’s done with the eggs she’s currently brooding. Chick (DH’s EE hen) and Pepper (SL Cochin) are the only hens we’ll be keeping from last year.
I’ve been cutting back on our grow outs as well as we decided not to raise the BCMs after all. DH wanted them, so he got to keep a single pullet. I have 3 or 4 SS pullets to go with Spice (SS roo) and a trio of blue Cochins who will be put with Pepper in their own housing when they’re old enough. Probably in the barn where the geese were since that pen isn’t covered and Cochins aren’t fliers. (I was going to part with them too, but couldn’t talk myself into it. I will if I have to, but for now they’re planned keepers.)
I think that’s pretty good. I’ll have 2 small breeding groups of chickens, 1 of turkeys, and the sheep. A far cry from my usual plethora of animals and hopefully very manageable.


----------



## thistlebloom (May 31, 2020)

Kit is getting big! Love the white spot on her tail, like a flag, 😄


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 3, 2020)

On Monday I had a buyer for some chicks, so DH and I had to go out and steal them from Consort. It did not go well. She escaped and we only managed to snag a few of the chicks as they were escaping like mad 🤦‍♀️ Amazing how they fit through the most narrow of gaps to join their frantic mom.
By the time we’d wrangled what we could of the chicks, we were already running late to meet the client, so we took what we had and crossed our fingers that Consort wouldn’t go far. She was raised here, so makes sense that she’d stick around, right?
Not so much.
We went hunting for her when we got home and found nothing. Next morning still nothing. Later that day DH thought he heard her about 100’ back in the brush, so we went searching. Several thousand (huge exaggeration, but didn’t feel like it) mosquito bites later, we hadn’t seen or heard a thing, so we figured she and her littles have gone back to the wild. Sad, but at least she’s heritage, so she has a good chance at survival. I crossed my fingers she’d show up again, but wasn’t going to count on it.
Today she showed up around 7pm, so DH and I went out and managed to catch her and throw her in with King. Her littles made their way in with her and now, hopefully, all will be well. Phew! Only another batch of mosquito bites and four ticks later 😝
In other news, Nutmeg and Princess are busy hatching out their littles due tomorrow. Princess has two for sure so far and Nutmeg has four.


----------



## drstratton (Jun 4, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> On Monday I had a buyer for some chicks, so DH and I had to go out and steal them from Consort. It did not go well. She escaped and we only managed to snag a few of the chicks as they were escaping like mad 🤦‍♀️ Amazing how they fit through the most narrow of gaps to join their frantic mom.
> By the time we’d wrangled what we could of the chicks, we were already running late to meet the client, so we took what we had and crossed our fingers that Consort wouldn’t go far. She was raised here, so makes sense that she’d stick around, right?
> Not so much.
> We went hunting for her when we got home and found nothing. Next morning still nothing. Later that day DH thought he heard her about 100’ back in the brush, so we went searching. Several thousand (huge exaggeration, but didn’t feel like it) mosquito bites later, we hadn’t seen or heard a thing, so we figured she and her littles have gone back to the wild. Sad, but at least she’s heritage, so she has a good chance at survival. I crossed my fingers she’d show up again, but wasn’t going to count on it.
> ...


Wow, she really gave you the run around, didn't she!  I'm glad that she showed back up with her babies in tow! What a beautiful chicken & cute babies! Ticks give me the willies...😧


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 4, 2020)

I guess she figured out which side her bread was buttered on eh? Glad she came back! Silly bird... Boo to ticks and skeetos.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 4, 2020)

It’s definitely a relief that she’s safely back behind solid fencing with free access to feed. I doubt she would’ve had trouble finding water around here though lol. My main concern was that she and her littles would be fodder for the predators in the area. We’re not lacking in that area at all and I even heard an owl last night! (We have great horned owls around here.)
I prefer mosquitoes over ticks. Ticks are evil and must be stopped by whatever means necessary. This time of year, we have a designated “tick bottle” where we can collect the monsters until the season is over and we can toss the bottle. I’d prefer a way to keep them in wood or something so I could burn them - burn them all!!! (insert maniacal laughter here) - but I would be too worried about them escaping to creepy crawl around the house *shudders.*
Consort and her littles that play peekaboo through the fence - occasionally sending her into a fit 🙄


And miss Princess poking her head out to make sure I’m not after some of her littles 🥰


----------



## drstratton (Jun 4, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> It’s definitely a relief that she’s safely back behind solid fencing with free access to feed. I doubt she would’ve had trouble finding water around here though lol. My main concern was that she and her littles would be fodder for the predators in the area. We’re not lacking in that area at all and I even heard an owl last night! (We have great horned owls around here.)
> I prefer mosquitoes over ticks. Ticks are evil and must be stopped by whatever means necessary. This time of year, we have a designated “tick bottle” where we can collect the monsters until the season is over and we can toss the bottle. I’d prefer a way to keep them in wood or something so I could burn them - burn them all!!! (insert maniacal laughter here) - but I would be too worried about them escaping to creepy crawl around the house *shudders.*
> Consort and her littles that play peekaboo through the fence - occasionally sending her into a fit 🙄
> View attachment 74718
> ...


I didn't realize what protective mothers turkeys are! 💞
You could still burn the ticks at the end of the season...keep them in the jar then dump them all out & torch the nasty things...that would give me a sense of justice...lol!🔥🔥🔥


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 5, 2020)

The image of a jar of ticks is making me queasy.... We rarely find them, but when we do I roll them in a twist of paper and burn them on the spot. Ugh, ticks are so creepy.


----------



## drstratton (Jun 5, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> The image of a jar of ticks is making me queasy.... We rarely find them, but when we do I roll them in a twist of paper and burn them on the spot. Ugh, ticks are so creepy.


Yeah, it kinda makes me queasy too...lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 5, 2020)

Not me....makes me remember the pleasure I've had smashing, burning, popping, and drowning in alcohol the critters....I had over 30 seed ticks attached around 1 ankle....Joyce had to pluck them with tweezers.....didn't have much of an issue after the ducks started free ranging inside the fence....


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 5, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Not me....makes me remember the pleasure I've had smashing, burning, popping, and drowning in alcohol the critters....I had over 30 seed ticks attached around 1 ankle....Joyce had to pluck them with tweezers.....didn't have much of an issue after the ducks started free ranging inside the fence....



Ewww CntryBoy777! I've never lived in bad tick country. I remember when mom and dad visited my sis in MO and looked at real estate while they were there, Mom got in the car and tried to brush the little bits of dirt off that had got on her pants, then realized they were moving!  She was torn between jumping out and catching more ticks or staying in the car and being eaten alive. Dad loved telling that story and made it more hilarious than real life probably was, lol.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 7, 2020)

Nutmeg with her littles. They walked away from me and she got them all under her and gave me a look, like, “littles? What littles? Just me sitting here, go on about your business.”


I would’ve stayed for more pics, but the mosquitoes were after me.
Princess and the few chicks and poults still in the brooder shed are my only real maintenance left. My older chicks in the tractor need to move out back...just haven’t decided where. Last year I split the chicken run in half until they were integrated with the adults, then let them out to free range together. Might have to do that again once I’m sure Nutmeg is settled in. The oldest are ~11 weeks now. I’m just not sure how Spice will react...he’s a little too excited about them as it stands. He seems totally cool with Nutmeg and her brood though.
Whenever I move the older chicks out, the younger group can move into the tractor and I can decide where to put Princess and her poults - or leave them in the brooder shed. Maybe just take out the brooders so they have more space 🤔 I’ll figure it out 😁


----------



## drstratton (Jun 7, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> Nutmeg with her littles. They walked away from me and she got them all under her and gave me a look, like, “littles? What littles? Just me sitting here, go on about your business.”
> View attachment 74880
> View attachment 74881
> I would’ve stayed for more pics, but the mosquitoes were after me.
> ...


I used to love when my Banty's would come out with a mess of littles...so cute!


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 19, 2020)

A few of my speckled Sussex pullets roosting in the tree and on the fence of their pen. Silly girls. You’d think it’d be the roosters, but nah lol


Haven’t been on in ages since there’s not a whole lot going on at the moment. All the animals are doing well. Got another broody chicken due this week, but that’s about all that’s new. The grow outs are growing, the sheep are grazing, the hens are either laying or mothering 🤷‍♀️😎
Some pretty pics






Ooh, here’s my baby bump from the start of the month for those who like to see such things lol. Due in a week or so and pretty much as ready as we can be!

I think Tiny may have a bit of trouble adjusting though. He rather thinks all the baby things are for him 😂

Still probably won’t be on much, but thought I’d give a quick update. I’ll be sure to let y’all know when baby makes his debut 😊😁


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 20, 2020)

Great to hear from you, Miss @SA Farm!  Beautiful pictures!  Has it been hot there in your province?  (I can't remember if it is Alberta, Saskatchewan, or Manitoba.)  A fellow Canadian, Miss @chickens really, says it has been hot at her place.  I hope all goes well with your birth and delivery.  Keep us up-to-date!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 20, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Great to hear from you, Miss @SA Farm!  Beautiful pictures!  Has it been hot there in your province?  (I can't remember if it is Alberta, Saskatchewan, or Manitoba.)  A fellow Canadian, Miss @chickens really, says it has been hot at her place.  I hope all goes well with your birth and delivery.  Keep us up-to-date!


Sorry but it hasn't been hot here. It's been raining almost every day for weeks now. Haven't gotten any temps over 23C for a long time.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 20, 2020)

Dummy me!  I somehow got the mistaken impression you had been getting a lot of heat as well.  Thanks for setting me straight.  If you don't mind, would you send some of that rain to Miss @farmerjan?  She could use some.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 20, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Dummy me!  I somehow got the mistaken impression you had been getting a lot of heat as well.  Thanks for setting me straight.  If you don't mind, would you send some of that rain to Miss @farmerjan?  She could use some.


If I could, I definitely would send her a months worth of rain. 👍😁


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 20, 2020)

Oh, you are due so soon!  That's so exciting!
You'll be in big trouble if you don't post pics of your little man. We already sort of know him, having seen his picture already.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 20, 2020)

You bet we want to see baby pictures!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 20, 2020)

X100


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 20, 2020)

Best of luck. hope all goes well and please keep us posted.....


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 29, 2020)

He’s heeerreee! I won’t give you all the gory details, but he arrived yesterday afternoon after 10 hours of labour start to finish. I survived it completely unmedicated and my 8 and a half pound, 20 and a half inch little man arrived!






And, yes, @Senile_Texas_Aggie, it’s hot here in Southern Ontario! Just shy of 30, sunny and humid 😝


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 29, 2020)

Congrats!  He's a handsome lad!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 29, 2020)

Congratulations!!!....  ....does the little one have a name yet??...that is if ya wish to share it.....it is just sooo Precious....


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh look at him! So handsome!  You done good girl! Congratulations, and good job hanging in there without medications. 
He's definitely a keeper. Thanks for showing him to us 😍.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 29, 2020)

Very alert looking in that one picture.  Congrats on all going well.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday you sweet looking little man, ....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 30, 2020)

Congratulations!  I am happy for you and your newborn son!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 30, 2020)

Somehow I missed the posts on the 20th and figured the baby would be here in a week from now ... until I read the rest of the posts  

Congratulations, he looks just dandy.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 2, 2020)

Oh my goodness isn't he a precious little cherub..❤️
Congratulations to you and your family..


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks, all! We’re pretty thrilled with him. His name is Gary and he’s very alert and just the best baby in my obviously unbiased opinion 😉
So, all this time, I’ve been working on having my dual-purpose heritage chickens so we can eat the extra roosters and my little man would not only not let me eat (or even smell) chicken during my pregnancy - I finally had chicken after he was born and he had the worst gas! Just miserable with it for a good 12 hours 🤦‍♀️
Seems I’ll be selling/giving away all my extra roosters for quite some time.
At least I can still eat their eggs 😝


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 17, 2020)

What a sweet smile Gary has! That first pic made me laugh out loud.
I'm sure he is the best baby and of course you're not biased  😄.
I'm real happy that you got him and didn't birth a faucet after all.

If you have roosters that lay eggs I think you should keep them.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2020)

Adorable little guy! Congratulations on a beautiful healthy boy! 

Gas from chicken, Eh? This one is going to be all man. Obviously he’s telling you that he wants STEAK!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 23, 2020)

Miss @SA Farm,

We haven't heard from you lately and I am wondering how you and your new baby are doing.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 1, 2020)

Sorry been away so much. Things around here have been pretty quiet for the most part. Had some losses from a neighbour’s husky who took out some chickens and one of my turkey hens 😔 Haven’t got him yet, but if we do catch him in the act, he’s toast. Birds should be safe now as they’re all locked up for the winter now. Unfortunately my SS were the ones taken out, so I’m down to just my Cochins for the upcoming year.
sheepies are doing good. They’re all together now, so hopefully we’ll get some lambs this spring. Woolfie’s been with him from the start, so we’ll be looking for her to lamb first.
Inside we’ve been doing some fixing up. We’ve got our room painted and the upstairs bathroom painted as well with some new fixtures. The basement bathroom needs a bit more work, so we’re taking our time with that one, but it’s next in line.
Baby is doing absolutely fabulously. He gives me usually a 4 and then a 3 hour stretch of sleep every night. Sometimes a bit more if I’m lucky. He’s growing like a weed and has gained about a pound a week putting him at just over 16lbs and is now about 2 feet tall ❤


----------



## Bruce (Oct 1, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> Sorry been away so much.


You should be!!!!  

Sorry about the SS losses, that really sucks. On the other hand, while I guess your son also sucks (cause that is how he eats) he looks like a fine little guy.


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 1, 2020)

He's the cutest kid ever! Take advantage of those longish stretches of sleep, because there is definitely mischief in that grin, lol.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 1, 2020)

Cute little - growing  - guy!!!!  Sorry about the losses.  Sadly huskies are notorious poultry killers.... and cats.....it's in their dna I think.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2020)

He is adorable. he will make a fine farm helper!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 12, 2020)

Miss @SA Farm,

I was looking for something on YouTube yesterday and ran across a YouTube video I had watched years ago that may interest you.  I seem to recall that you mentioned that you are an introvert, which I immediately identified with, as I am as well.  While I don't recall you saying your exact age, I seem to think that you are fairly young -- mid 20's -- so you may not have seen this before, which is why I am posting it here on your journal.  It is a lecture by Susan Cain, author of the book "Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking".  Before reading the book, I knew that I was an introvert but did not realize just how much it impacted my life.  After I read the book, it explained so much about me.  Anyway, I hope you like it and it can help you in many ways.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks @Senile_Texas_Aggie I’ll have to check it out. I’m fairly young but a bit older than mid-twenties 😉 

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving 🍗 Had a busy weekend, but more with getting hay in for the winter than with family. Just spent Saturday with one of my sisters. DH and I picked up our hay for the sheepies Friday and got it all put away Sunday, so that’s a load off. 
I desperately need to trim my girl’s hooves, but the shears I got weren’t strong enough to cut the outer edges, so I have a few new pairs ordered to try out that I’m hoping will work more effectively.
Now if I can just get DH to help me build that milk stand I’ve been wanting for months...😝 I suppose we can wrangle them on the porch again, but it’s not the best on my back. Besides that, I still want to do some milking once my girls start lambing again. I think Foxy would be a really good prospect for it and possibly Kit next year. Woolfie is more a meat breed, I think, so I don’t really expect her to have enough udder to work with.
We’ll see ☺️


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 13, 2020)

Happy belated CA Thanksgiving!
Getting your hay in is such a great thing. I'm always relieved to get that done. This year I paid the hay farmer to deliver and stack since it's so hard on my husbands allergies and he won't let me do it by myself (I have to be very sneaky).
I hope you get your stand soon. Sure makes things go smoother having the right equipment.
How's little Gary?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 28, 2020)

Miss SA Farm,

How are you and your family, including your new arrival?  Did you get your hay straightened out?  And has it snowed there yet in Ontario where you are?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 23, 2020)

Miss @SA Farm,

Gosh, it's been so long since we last heard from you!  Do you not like us any more?  We miss you.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year, Miss @SA Farm.  I hope we hear from you soon!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 2, 2021)

I know it’s been ages, but y’all know I love you. Just not much happening around here at the moment. Baby is growing like a weed, of course. He’s a chunk lol




We’ve had snow a couple of times and have some on the ground right now, though it seems it’s going to go this week with the forecast calling for plus temps.
We did get our hay sorted out and have plenty. Birds and sheep are doing great. Just waiting for hatching and lambing season to commence in the next few months.
Holidays were lovely, if quieter than usual. Good since my back’s been out several times this fall. Getting it sorted slowly but surely. Probably from doing so much bending and lifting with my well over 20 pound boy! I can’t believe he’s already five months old!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 2, 2021)

Adorable.  Reminds me of my son, he was a real chunk too..... 
Glad you had a nice holiday, and that things are quiet and not too stressed.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 2, 2021)

Good to see you! Thanks for sharing another Gary pic. 🥰 
He's growing so much, I can't believe he's five months old already either!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 4, 2021)

Starting to do a bit of reading/catching up on other threads now. Since my spring fever has started, I’ll probably be around more. 
Yes. Yes, I’m starting to make to-do lists. No, I won’t depress myself or you all by sharing 😝 
Picked up a young Sweetgrass hen to add to my turkey breeding plans this year. DH has dubbed her Lady and one of my grow out jakes from last year will be her mate. DH dubbed him Mac from Macbeth. I took their picture this morning and they seem to be settling in together nicely. (Far away from the others, as they’re doing a sort of quarantine.)


I’m considering getting an Ameraucana roo to cover my “extra” hens. Everything that isn’t a Cochin, basically. Still in the thinking and planning stage, but I think it’ll be worth it if we can fix the dog kennel that bleeping husky ripped through. Yeah, apparently dog kennels aren’t nearly as dog-proof as I rather expected them to be. 
Oh well. Live and learn. At least the rat problem seems to have finally been taken care of at about the same time. Go figure 🙄
Anyway. I realized today that my camera has a very sad lack of animal pics. I may or may not have about a hundred of baby, but the first pic of my animals in quite some time is the one I just took of Lady and Mac. Will have to rectify that in the coming days and weeks 🤔😉😎


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh go ahead and share your to-do list! It will only be depressing to me if you accomplish everything before I get two checked off on mine. That, btw, is very likely .

And you absolutely should have more baby pics than critters. You'll have him longer and he will change a lot more. Plus he's cuter.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 4, 2021)

So glad to hear from you! You've been away too long. Of course, having a baby takes time, plus a baby is just so much fun!  I won't get my feelings hurt because you'd rather hang out with your beautiful baby than us.....


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 6, 2021)

@thistlebloom  Nope. Not sharing my to-do list. It’s far too long and there are far too many things on it that were also on it last year. Maybe a few from the year before too 

@Baymule 

Picked up the Ameraucana rooster I was threatening to get. DH’s planning to pour cement all around the outside of the chicken coop/dog kennel, so I’m really hoping that’ll be enough to keep the wire from being pulled/pushed/dug at. So the new guy will be going in there with four girlfriends. Sometimes I wish my pens were closer to the house so I could be more aware of what’s going on back there, but I don’t want to annoy the neighbours by having them too close either. I do have my brooder shed close and my grow-out tractor, at least.
I’m dreaming of someday having the entire acreage fenced off with an LGD inside the fencing to protect everything, but I know that’s not in the cards right now and may never be.
It’s okay. I’ll make do with what I have 😊


----------



## Bruce (Jan 6, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> Reminds me of my son, he was a real chunk too.....


And then he got really tall.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 6, 2021)

Yep, DS got chunky, then shot up, then put on weight, then got tall.... and taller.... and taller.   6ft at 12 with size 11-12 feet.  Couldn't dribble a ball and run down a basketball court.... but he had a good arm and real good eye hand coordination so was great at softball/baseball.  Pitcher & first base mostly.   6'6" now, size 16 shoes mostly.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2021)

Pretty rooster! Fence building takes time,  money, wire, money, T-posts, money, mo' money, hard work, did I mention Money?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2021)

I think you covered it pretty well Bay, though you could have emphasized money a bit more.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 7, 2021)

Yeah, with me being a stay at home mom and DH in school, we don’t have a lot of extra money for things like fencing. It’s on that mile-long list of things we need, though.
I think my boy is going to be quite tall. I am and so is DH, though it would surprise me if he went above 6’4. He started off at 8lbs 8oz and has made it to 24lbs at 5months...off the growth charts according to his doc 😂 No wonder my back isn’t happy 🙄
I finally got a few pics of the sheep today! Yay me lol. I usually take care of the birds while DH takes care of the sheep, but today we worked together....okay, fine. He worked while I took pics 😝


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 7, 2021)

Your son is growing faster than mine did.  He was 7 lbs 7 oz at birth  10 lbs at a week/10 days.... 30 lbs at a year.... I am glad he didn't grow any faster.... WOW.... God bless your back.   My son didn't start walking until 13 months,  didn't need to, he could scoot around on his butt and pull himself up whenever he wanted.... once he started, it was game on.... just trying to keep up.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 9, 2021)

Turns out some of my back pain may not even be back pain. Few months ago I went to the hospital with pain in the centre of my back so bad! I was sure it was a pinched nerve or something. Doc that saw me decided it was just a strained muscle, go on home with some muscle relaxants 🙄 I knew he was wrong, but whatever 🤷‍♀️
Pain off and on continued, but was manageable enough until New Year’s Day. I woke up at 2am in pain, powered through until I managed to get some sleep. Pain all day and portions through the next night. Hit me again a few days later and again night before last. When it kept getting worse to the point of near agony I decided it was time to revisit the hospital and a different doc has figured it might be kidney stones. Went for an x-ray and ultrasound and will follow up with my family doc via phone on Monday.
🤞They finally got it right and can sort me out! Assuming it is kidney stones, if anyone is curious to know - for me, those two episodes at least, definitely worse than labour.

Suddenly things are looking a little bit better for this year. When I thought I was just randomly throwing out my back, I was getting really scared to do much of anything. I still have to be careful because I have had back problems since I was a teen, but at least I can go back to doing my usual level of work again


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 9, 2021)

Kidney stones are awful (I hear), but like you said, it's better than a genuine back issue. I know a man that got thrown from his horse, and while he was at the hospital they discovered he had a kidney stone almost the size of a golf ball. Ohmylanta!
I hope yours is resolved quickly and painlessly.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 9, 2021)

DS has had kidney stones that have put him on his knees..... 2 different trips to hosp to have them broken up with the laser (????) or something.  Have heard they are worse than labor.... knock on wood, never had them.  Hope they can get them broken up and passed so you can get back to not hurting.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 10, 2021)

Yikes. Yeah, I think it’s something like that. Maybe sound waves? Don’t know. Might be finding out later depending on what my results are.

Baby comes out to help us with chores. Mostly by “carrying” the water for us. The sheep aren’t  bothered by it at all lol 
It’s nice to see Kit looking so grownup. Almost can’t tell her apart from her mom at the same age. She has the lightness in her body considering she was born black, but not the silvering that Foxy has.





I’ve been doing way too much thinking and planning regarding my birds and what to do with them in the future. I kind of want to start a trend of EEs made of Ameraucana and Cochin. I can’t imagine a more winter-hardy hybrid.
My Ameraucana roo appears to be lavender and I’m looking at getting some self blue (aka lavender - really wish they’d use consistent terms 🙄) Cochin chicks this spring. If what I’ve researched is right, they would give me lavender-coloured, pea-combed, bearded, feather-legged green egg layers.
Wouldn’t that be cool?
Wouldn’t have any babies until next year, but I like to plan ahead. Probably too much tbh 😋


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 10, 2021)

Look at Gary doing chores! Great start as a farm kid.   🥰


----------



## Bruce (Jan 11, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> They finally got it right and can sort me out! Assuming it is kidney stones, if anyone is curious to know - for me, those two episodes at least, definitely worse than labour.


As I was reading your description I was thinking "she's got kidney stones", very familiar. Some years ago I was in so much pain at work I was lying on my office floor. Managed to get up and go to another office where a friend got the manager to call the local EMT's, ambulance ride to the ER. My thought at the time was "It must be a kidney stone, too deep in my back for a pulled muscle". One doesn't often pull a back muscle sitting in their chair at a computer anyway. 

A work friend some years later said she'd rather have more kids without drugs than have another kidney stone. 



SA Farm said:


> self blue (aka lavender - really wish they’d use consistent terms 🙄)


"They" being the key term. I believe the APA has decided "self blue" is THE proper name. I think some that developed the color wanted it to be "lavender" and lost that fight. But they still use lavender.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 11, 2021)

@Bruce  Brutal, right? I guess I was being too brave and that first doc was used to weaklings because he clearly was not aware that I am a tough-as-nails farm girl who can handle a large chunk of pain without complaining 😎 
If I’m bad enough to go to a doc - it’s seriously bad! Not a simple strained muscle 🙄 (Which I’ve had before and, guess what? Didn’t go to the doc lol)

Regarding the self blue/lavender thing, I’m probably just going to use it interchangeably. Or use self blue for my cochins and lavender for my ameraucanas 😂


----------



## Bruce (Jan 11, 2021)

You know that 1-10 emoji pain scale they use at the doctors? They needed an 11 for my kidney stone and shingles "episodes"


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 13, 2021)

It’s mild out for January. 3° out there today. Mild enough to get some work done outside. Got the fence fixed around the coop that was ransacked. I also intend to get the fence lined with burlap so it’s not as obvious and visually appealing to a roving dog. Hopefully my new roo is a smarty pants like my last Ameraucana roo was and will herd his ladies inside the coop when feeling threatened. Most of the time the dogs aren’t hungry, they just like the thrill of the chase. Out of sight out of mind.

I’m hoping to get the pen finished and the little quintet set up within the week. I got a liner on the floor to try out that I’m hoping will make cleaning easier, and just have to do the burlap and staple a feed bag over the summer ventilation holes to keep the wind out. There’s still plenty of ventilation, don’t worry.

Once that’s all done, I’m going to clean out the pen the extra hens are in and put in a divider so I can have both my trios of Cochins in there. They really don’t like living with the turkeys and I don’t blame them. Cochins don’t really fly so the turkeys kind of freak them out when they fly up and down from their roost 😆


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 13, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> 3° out there today.


I assume that is 3° C (~= 37° F).   3° C is pretty cool but not too bad if the wind isn't blowing.  3° F (~= -16° C) is COLD! 🥶


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 13, 2021)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I assume that is 3° C (~= 37° F).   3° C is pretty cool but not too bad if the wind isn't blowing.  3° F (~= -16° C) is COLD! 🥶


Celsius, so cold, but not winter-coat, scarf, gloves and a good hat kind of cold - for me, anyway. I often don’t bother with much more than a jacket and hoodie until February lol. (Even then, I sometimes don’t bother. I’m very cold tolerant.)
Alberta was different. We don’t usually get below -20 here and it’s not for long. In Alberta -30 was practically constant and normal. That was a bit too much cold for me. I was glad not to be farming there when the temps were that low!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 15, 2021)

Supposed to have one more week of some positive temps, yay! I’m planning to finish up the chicken coop and move my new roo and his ladies in there by Wednesday. I put up some of the burlap yesterday and should be able to get the rest of it done fairly easily. DH wouldn’t let me do any today because my back was bothering me. He’s right, of course. I need to get better at pacing myself.

So, after vehemently denying that I was going to work with fleece, I was curious (and bored thanks to the lockdown) enough about it that I started watching YouTube videos about how to get a fleece from the sheep to yarn. Since the book I got when I got the sheepies only managed to confuse and frustrate me (possibly why I had no intention of learning more 🙄😋), I hoped the videos would be better.
Turns out it isn’t nearly as complicated and difficult (appearing) as I had thought. With using dog brushes instead of the more expensive carders and a drop spindle instead of a wheel, it may be simple and inexpensive enough to give it a shot - and not take up too much room while I’m trying it out. Also won’t make me feel bad if I hate it and quit 😂
I didn’t keep Foxy’s fleece since it was mostly just a bunch of matted grossness, but I kept Woolfie’s. Might play around with it when I’m bored and need an indoor project.

I think I need to stop vehemently denying things. I vehemently denied that I’d ever have sheep too 😆
Foxy and Woolfie sure changed my mind 🥰


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 17, 2021)

Today was a fairly productive day. I finished skirting Woolfie’s fleece yesterday, so I washed it today. I’ll give it a few days to dry before I can attempt to dry pick it, then card it. I was super picky about the pieces I kept, so it’s a relatively small sampling - perfect to start with, I think/hope.
Man, I’m going to be carding for weeks 😝😂 That’s okay. It’ll take that long for the drop spindle I ordered to get here 😋 Hopefully I’ll have a few rolags ready to go by then.



Got the coop sorted, so I’ll be moving the chickens tomorrow. Also went over plans with DH for fencing off a larger section out back that will completely enclose a really nice big area for my birds and maybe even the sheep. It’ll have to wait until the ground thaws to put in some posts, but I’m happy with what we have in mind. 
Freshly burlapped (Is that a word 🤔) and ready to go. The dark brown at the back is like a soft plastic or vinyl and is what’s lining the floor of the coop now. Hoping that’ll make it easier to clean. It added a lip at the door, so it should at least help keep the bedding inside the coop so I can spot clean.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 19, 2021)

Sore today. Got a lot done yesterday though. I got the barn cleaned up and sold a pair of Cochins. Just have my Am/EE/OE group and a quad of blue/black Cochins left. Will hopefully get a good number of eggs and chicks from them this spring.
Am group all settled in.



I love the little white spots on the black hen courtesy of her SS father. The blue hen has a few in her crest too. They’re full sisters, but don’t look much alike.
Did some more work on my wool. It’s actually quite relaxing to pick through the locks. Similar to skirting. Just simple work, really. I carded a few rolags with a couple of dog brushes I picked up today. Just to make sure it would work and that I didn’t absolutely hate it. A bit more work, but still doable. The dog brushes are a little smaller than I’d like, but I managed to make two of them before I decided I’d had enough for today. I don’t want to get sick of it before my drop spindle arrives 😋


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 19, 2021)

Pretty hens, I like the speckled gold ones. That blue hen on the left looks gigantic! Was she ruffling up?


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 19, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> Pretty hens, I like the speckled gold ones. That blue hen on the left looks gigantic! Was she ruffling up?


That’s the rooster. He’s big and majestic lol


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 22, 2021)

I did it. I dry picked all that wool. Which wasn’t even that much wool considering I skirted off over half of it lol
I made 28 rolags and have already spun 5 of them. It’s fun.



I didn’t feel like waiting for my drop spindles to arrive, so I made one out of a pencil, cardboard, and wire with some glue and tape to hold it together. It works 😂 



I’m making yarn from the fleece of my first sheep that I bottle fed, raised, then sheared all myself. It’s kind of crazy to think about it. 
I still have a few things more to do before I can actually use the yarn, but I’m pretty happy with my progress so far. It’s bizarre to think I started all this just a week ago 😎


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2021)

You are inspiring! I'm enjoying following along with your progress.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 23, 2021)

I got my spindle full enough that I decided to wind it onto a tp roll while I repeat the process. Then I’m going to spin them together to make a 2-ply yarn.






It was nice and sunny this morning (if cold) and Woolfie was feeling full of herself. Kept trying to convince the others to play. Foxy accepted 🙄😝









Kit and Dingo were smart enough to stay out of it and focus on the hay I was getting for them 😊


----------



## Baymule (Jan 24, 2021)

Look at you! Yarn! Give yourself a big pat on the back for your progress!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm impressed. Very neat and pretty inventive to make your own drop spool thing. I don't have the patience or talent to do that.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 24, 2021)

Yeah, I’m actually pretty proud of myself 😎 Considering it wasn’t something I ever intended to do, I think I’ve done pretty well. As for being inventive, I come by that trait from my Mom. She’s always been good at making due with what she has on hand and taught me to be the same way. It’s a skill/trait that certainly comes in handy!
So, I took a big fat bird perch I had lying around and a few tp rolls and plied the yarn together for a small length of 2-ply!






It’s currently hang drying on the bird perch over a dish towel 😋
If (and that’s a big if) I did the math right, it’s about 114 feet long. Not sure if it’s enough to make anything out of (maybe a hat?), but it’s a start. In March or April, I’ll have my ordered spindles and four more fleeces to spin into yarn...you know, once I shear, wash, dry, pick, and comb through them all 🥴
Might be next winter’s project since I’m hoping to be a mad hatcher before then 🤪🐣
Oh, and bonus pic of baby eating his toy car this morning lol ❤️🥰❤️


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 24, 2021)

Boy ...he is growing fast


----------



## Baymule (Jan 24, 2021)

Living the dream on the farm, beautiful baby boy. God is good.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 24, 2021)

Careful which TP roll you grab in the bathroom


----------



## Baymule (Jan 24, 2021)

At least it would be soft AND _all natural!   _


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 25, 2021)

You guys are hilarious 🤣 
So, it wasn’t enough for a hat. Maybe could’ve made it a band, but I’ll just add to it when I have more material. Baby modeling it for me 😍
Yeah, maybe halfway done at most


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 25, 2021)

He looks pretty happy with it .
But yeah, needs to be a bit bigger, lol.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 25, 2021)

BEANIE BABY hat, I love it   ...nice job there mom


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 25, 2021)

I finished plying the last of the wool. Hoping it’s enough because I don’t want to wait until shearing +++ to finish it 😝
Resting to set the twist.



It’s 27 yards(ish), so 🤞
I’ll add it to what I’ve got so far on the hat once it’s dry. Probably tomorrow 😊 I hope I’m not so crazy that I go shear a small section off of Woolfie to process to finish it if it isn’t enough. I guess we’ll find out tomorrow


----------



## Baymule (Jan 25, 2021)

That is looking awesome! You are so talented. The youngster you got to model that hat looks pretty good too!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 25, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> You guys are hilarious 🤣
> So, it wasn’t enough for a hat. Maybe could’ve made it a band, but I’ll just add to it when I have more material. Baby modeling it for me 😍
> Yeah, maybe halfway done at most
> View attachment 80804


cutie pie


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 26, 2021)

Alright, it’ll do. I may add to it later, but it does fit him well enough now.
Adorable little drool monster 😍


----------



## Baymule (Jan 26, 2021)

Haha, as he grows, just add another row!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 26, 2021)

He sure is a adorable  looking baby, just makes me smell baby powder and want to hug him, so cuddly  looking and happy


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 27, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Haha, as he grows, just add another row!


That’s exactly my plan! I ended the hat with a very loose knot so I should be able to undo it and keep going easily.

@B&B Happy goats DH says baby is squishy like one of those stress balls and keeps (jokingly, of course) threatening to pick him up by his belly chub 🤣

Is it bad that I’ve caught spin fever and now, when I look at my sheep, all I see is yarn? This is not a pic of four sheep. It’s a pic of future yarn lol




DH says he likes the white ones best because I’ll be able to dye the fleeces for more colour options. I told him I like brown so I won’t have to dye it. I don’t want white fleeces just to dye them.
I’ll probably end up dyeing them 🙄😆
I really like the brown for sure and I want to ply some white and brown together, too. I think that’ll look really nice.

This was yesterday. It snowed like that all day long, but today is sunny and lovely. Supposed to do a pretty deep freeze this weekend though.



I really wish we’d gotten more stuff done before the snow and cold really kicked in, but DH’s been having some sleep issues (insomnia mostly) and hasn’t been up or energetic enough during daylight to go out and help me build/repair things lately. Baby and I go out and do chores every morning while DH sleeps, then I go out and do evening chores while DH has baby.
It works, but I should never have found out about the kidney stones so DH would be forced to keep doing the heavy lifting for me. Now I’m back to doing it ALL 😝
That’ll teach me to feel better 😆

DH has agreed to let me get a marking harness and a couple crayons for this fall so I won’t have to play “guess the due date” with my sheep anymore. I told him it was bad enough last year with just one ewe bred. I don’t want to have to play guessing games with _three _of them next spring!
I know three ewes is nothing for those of you with dozens of sheep, but this is the most I’ve ever had. Even with the goats the most I ever had was seven - including kids.
I hope I end up with eight sheep for this summer. I really hope Dingo did his job and Foxy and Woolfie have a set of twins each 🤞 I don’t care about genders, but I think I’d actually prefer boys for the freezer. Don’t need to expand my herd...yet... but we all know if there are girls the temptation may be too much for me not to keep one - especially if there’s a pretty (not pure white) one 😁
Bad enough DH ordered about 35 chicks/ducklings for March/April I got out of ducks for a reason, dude! Messy, loud, lovable little fluff balls that they are  He just wants a few for eggs (supposedly). He really liked the duck eggs we had previously, so we (he) ordered a few female Khaki Campbell ducklings. And a few Cayuga...just because “we haven’t had them before” 
Somehow, I’m the reason we always have too many animals though lol
I plan to cut that number down significantly by fall. I am not keeping 6 ducks. That’s waaay too many eggs a day for us. I also don’t need that many more chickens. I actually really like our numbers right now. Four Cochins, Five for the Am group, and currently Five turkeys - two pairs and one extra boy to sell or send to freezer camp this spring.
I do intend to expand our turkey numbers, but not significantly. I just want a few more girls around. The turkeys and sheep (shockingly lol) are my favourite. As long as DH does all the building and fencing he’s promised me, it’ll be fine. I could see keeping 3 of the ducks and a few more hens for the Am group, but that’s it...Maybe


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2021)

What breed of sheep do you have? 

haha you have a bunch of chicks coming. I wanted chicks and turkey poults for spring, but decided against it. I'll keep my 9 red sex links hens for now. I really, really want some Jubilee Orpingtons, but not now.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 27, 2021)

Baymule said:


> What breed of sheep do you have?
> 
> haha you have a bunch of chicks coming. I wanted chicks and turkey poults for spring, but decided against it. I'll keep my 9 red sex links hens for now. I really, really want some Jubilee Orpingtons, but not now.


Dingo (White ram) is 3/4 East Friesian 1/4 Charollais
Woolfie (white w/ dark face/legs) is a big ? With maybe Texel in her
Foxy (brown/grey/black w/ white poll) is Romanov cross percentage and what she’s crossed with unknown
Kit (brown w/ white poll) is 1/2 Jacob 1/2 Foxy lol


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2021)

That is an interesting mix. LOL With the ram being high percentage East Friesian, do you plan on keeping ewe lambs with possibility of milking them?


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 28, 2021)

Baymule said:


> That is an interesting mix. LOL With the ram being high percentage East Friesian, do you plan on keeping ewe lambs with possibility of milking them?


A very interesting mix indeed 😂, but a good beginner/starter flock, I think.
I am definitely interested in milking and any ewe lambs kept from Dingo will be trained to the stand. From what I understand, Romanovs and Jacobs can be good producers, but I figured adding some East Friesian could be beneficial anyway.
I totally would’ve tried milking Foxy last year if I hadn’t been so pregnant! Might’ve tried it anyway if DH had built me a stand 😝. I had no problem training and milking my Nigerian Dwarf back in the day, so I should be able to swing it without too much trouble. I don’t expect to have a lot of milk or have it year-round or anything, but it would be nice to have some a few months a year...maybe try my hand at making cheese or something 😊


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> I may add to it later, but it does fit him well enough now.


 



SA Farm said:


> Is it bad that I’ve caught spin fever and now, when I look at my sheep, all I see is yarn? This is not a pic of four sheep. It’s a pic of future yarn lol


Not at all! The animals are one or all of: 

breeders to make more
wool
meat
I have the same issue snowshoeing through the woods the last few days - That would be some good firewood, so would that one, and that one. No "smelling the roses". The biggest problem is I have no way to get to the trees to pull them out.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> A very interesting mix indeed 😂, but a good beginner/starter flock, I think.
> I am definitely interested in milking and any ewe lambs kept from Dingo will be trained to the stand. From what I understand, Romanovs and Jacobs can be good producers, but I figured adding some East Friesian could be beneficial anyway.
> I totally would’ve tried milking Foxy last year if I hadn’t been so pregnant! Might’ve tried it anyway if DH had built me a stand 😝. I had no problem training and milking my Nigerian Dwarf back in the day, so I should be able to swing it without too much trouble. I don’t expect to have a lot of milk or have it year-round or anything, but it would be nice to have some a few months a year...maybe try my hand at making cheese or something 😊


I bought a goat type milking stand, with the idea of having my sheep at a comfortable level for me to trim feet, etc. Somebody forgot to tell them NOT to step off the edge! I've tried different things, but so far, nothing is fool proof. I've come to the conclusion that I need solid sides, taking off the side that I am working on. I would much rather have a tilt table, but those cost $$$ and I got my milk stand with ramp off craigslist for $200. It came with the sheep stanchion head, and I ordered the goat head that has the feeding trough on it. I have to block the front too, the wilder ones run off the end. The greedier ones eat while I trim feet. LOL 

Here is a link to my sheep working equipment and the goat stand. On page 4, I scissor cut the matts off a few of my hair sheep that don't shed well. Look at Moon Pie's matt. I tossed it over a horse panel, where it still is 1 1/2 years later. LOL LOL It looks like a raccoon pelt, a dirty raccoon pelt, I leave it up for a conversation piece. Hahaha






						SCORE! Sheep Handling Equipment
					

WHOO-HOO!!!! :weee:weee:weee:weee  I'm just a little excited. I found a Craigs List ad for sheep handling equipment. Two guillotine gates, a stop gate and a 2-way sorting gate for $650 from Premier1. I immediately looked up the pieces, new they totaled $955. This couple had used hog panels to...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 29, 2021)

I scanned through just for the pictures to start with, I’ll have to read it more in depth later 😊 That really was quite the rug! Lol 
All my sheep have dreadlocks hanging off them already. I have kind of wondered if Foxy has some hair breed in her with how she sheds out...because she sheds out a bit on her own. 
(Ignore the crap pile behind her - it’s an old garden fence that we need to rip out)



I’ve built a stand before out of scraps that we had lying around, but when we moved to Alberta I gave it to my sister to use for her goats and she got rid of it (and the goats) before we got back. It did need a little fine tuning, but would’ve worked. Oh well.
I was thinking I’d put sides with hinges that can drop down, an adjustable stanchion (because size and wool differences lol), and a good sized feed container for hay and grain while I’m messing with them. I did quite a bit of shearing with scissors on Foxy last spring with just her free-standing in the barn and she was great - seemed to really enjoy it like a massage lol. But the other three may be a challenge and it was hard on my back and knees to be at odd angles and bending/squatting all the time. I could probably do it, but it would take forever and I certainly wouldn’t be able to milk or trim hooves that way. DH holding them while I work on them does the job, but I’d like to be able to do things on my timetable rather than his.
Besides, now that we have a baby, it’s harder for us both to be that busy at the same time 😋

I think I’ll have enough scrap material lying around once we’re finished insulating and putting a new floor in my brooder shed that I won’t need to buy much. Probably just the hardware. I am a terrible and time-consuming builder and nothing I make ever looks good, but it’s usually functional


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 29, 2021)

Functional is the most important part anyway.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 29, 2021)

I made an 18" high stand from scrap wood to shear the alpacas. I ended up having to put a couple of 2x4s on the sides to keep the boys from stepping off (and to hold Laddie in when he gets wild), not ideal for shearing of course. 

For feet they are tall enough I can do them like horses.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 29, 2021)

We’ll see what I can throw together...if it’s too ugly I’ll be embarrassed and won’t show pics 

This is the other reason I decided on Dingo for our ram. He’s an absolute sweetheart 🥰 I know he’s young and I’ll be watching him, but so far there’s been zero signs of any kind of aggressive behaviour. 
I also know bottle baby rams are supposed to be a no-no, but I’ve been very happy with him so far.







I even think he’s pretty cute for being all white. (I don’t like the pinkness around the eyes of all white animals, makes them look kinda sickly to me. Plus they tend to have a hard time with things like sunburn and whatnot.)

Todays project was fixing DH’s sweater. I am by no means a seamstress, but I can fix the tears well enough for his farm clothes when the weight of tools pull the seams apart on his pocket and he caught his elbow on something 😊 
I did the elbow first and realized I should’ve done it the same way I did the pocket as it looks a little rough. Oh well, the sheep won’t judge 😋


----------



## Bruce (Jan 29, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> We’ll see what I can throw together...if it’s too ugly I’ll be embarrassed and won’t show pic


It would have to be pretty ugly to not be appreciated by BYHers! Especially Bay, she makes most everything from scrap and scavenged materials. Functional is priority 1, beauty is secondary


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 29, 2021)

You're going to have to show pics now! 
I'm no builder, but can certainly appreciate someone's efforts. Generally if dh gets wind of me plotting to build something he'll take over. Pretty handy trick actually 😁.
My own talents are mostly shovel-centric.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 29, 2021)

@Bruce True. Function, comfort, cost are all more important to us than looks.

@thistlebloom 😂 fine. Even if it’s fugly, I’ll show y’all 😋
Here’s my original work with a lamancha kid showing it off. (Aw, Clover. I wonder how she’s doing wherever she is?)



Edited because baby grabbed my phone and managed to post it before I was ready 😝


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2021)

Bruce said:


> It would have to be pretty ugly to not be appreciated by BYHers! Especially Bay, she makes most everything from scrap and scavenged materials. Functional is priority 1, beauty is secondary


You know me oh so well!!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2021)

Don't you worry about how a stanchion looks, as long as it works! My building style is scrap and crap, but somehow it works, doesn't fall down and if you squint your eyes and tilt your head sideways, it looks pretty good! LOL
I never know "how" I'm going to get from this picture in my head to an actual standing project/building and I don't know how to measure and cut angles, but somehow I pull it out of thin air. What's really great, my husband is worse than I am, his fix-it tools are duct tape and gorilla glue. He thinks I am a genius! Shhhhhh......... don't tell him........

I like your idea of drop down sides on the stanchion that you are going to build. What tools do you have, drill and skill saw? I have a Hitachi cordless drill and skill saw, I love them! My favorite gifts are deck screws in sizes from 1" to 4" in 5 pound boxes from Lowes. LOL LOL 

Foxy may be part hair sheep, is there guard hairs in her fleece? 

Your ram sounds like a sweetie. If he gets a little "rammy" as he gets older, slap his smart face, shake your finger at him and scold loudly! Make sure you make him back up. The one who moves their feet-is the loser. Make him move his feet. There are good natured rams and you seem to have one. Letting him know that you are not pleased should be enough. But always keep in mind that rams are dangerous, he is still young and could get cranky.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 29, 2021)

DH’s dad was a carpenter, so he’s an excellent builder, but doesn’t like doing it  He‘s way better and faster at building than I am or will ever be, but getting him around to it is...difficult to say the least  Considering he’s known that I need a stand since we got the sheepies...well, you get the picture.
On the bright side, we do have some excellent tools. I really only use the circular saw and the drill (Dewalt, I think) which are both battery powered  to build with. And I measure. A lot. And still things never match up but I manage to make them fit anyway

I think Foxy might have guard hairs...here’s a pic I took of her:



All I know is: her fleece seems super fine because it’s always super matted. As a lamb, she didn’t have the little curls like Woolfie, but was more hairy/wavy.

I will be prepared to scold and slap Dingo if he tries anything. Thanks for the tip about making him move, I will definitely make sure he gives ground to me. I will also be on guard at all times no matter how “safe” he seems. It will be strange to slap and yell at him instead of just flipping him over and kneeling on him like I did with my buck goats when they got sassy with me, though


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2021)

A slap and a loud scolding is step one. Flipping and sitting on him is step two. Dinner is step three. LOL LOL


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 30, 2021)

Baymule said:


> A slap and a loud scolding is step one. Flipping and sitting on him is step two. Dinner is step three. LOL LOL


Sounds about right 😆


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 30, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> @Bruce True. Function, comfort, cost are all more important to us than looks.
> 
> @thistlebloom 😂 fine. Even if it’s fugly, I’ll show y’all 😋
> Here’s my original work with a lamancha kid showing it off. (Aw, Clover. I wonder how she’s doing wherever she is?)
> ...


I'm very impressed! No way will I ever show pictures of my building attempts. Except maybe anonymously in the humor section.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 30, 2021)

Ah TB, I bet you can put together serviceable things!



Baymule said:


> my husband is worse than I am, his fix-it tools are duct tape and gorilla glue.


Moved up the technology ladder from baling wire and chewing gum? I guess he sort of had to, does anyone actually use wire to bale hay any more? Probably only find it in the antique section of the farming museum.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 30, 2021)

So... I don’t think I told you guys, but the ultrasound I had said that I didn’t have kidney stones, but with no “attacks” since then, I was just hoping that I’d already passed them. My doc didn’t have any other suggestions or ideas, so we just left it at that 🤷‍♀️
Went to the hospital tonight with stupid pain again and the doc there wants my doc to refer me for a CT scan or MRI (they don’t have those machines there). He’s thinking it’s a nerve issue like a tumour or something pressing on/pinching them. So, more waiting and looking forward to being in pain at any time for unknown reasons...again...


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 30, 2021)

That's not encouraging news. I hope they pinpoint the issue and you get it cleared up. I hope it's something minor and easily dealt with.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> That's not encouraging news. I hope they pinpoint the issue and you get it cleared up. I hope it's something minor and easily dealt with.


What she said!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 31, 2021)

@thistlebloom and @Baymule
Right? Fingers crossed🤞

Today I’m going to go pick up some rabbits for my parents. Last week, they lost their few laying hens and a cage full of their grow out buns to a weasel! They caught the thing with a live trap DH and I got them last year (Dad wanted to catch some squirrels and chipmunks that were doing some damage) and disposed of it, but they need a few replacements for the ones they were raising to be, well, replacements lol, so I was asked to find them a few new does. Dad has also ordered new laying hens for this spring. I’d just give him a few of mine, but he’s not interested in dual purpose. He wants hens that lay daily! Or else! 😋 Since I’m only getting 2-5 eggs a day from my 7 hens, they definitely wouldn’t suit him. (I think they’re doing great considering the weather, but to each their own )
I’ll just have to bring them some eggs every now and again until their new layers arrive.
(I’m their go-to for stuff they need like that because I live the closest, talk to them the most, and am the only one who farms. I’m not saying I’m their best kid, but I totally am 😂)

I am considering buying a few raw (white) fleeces to play with while I wait for the weather to be nice enough to shear my own sheepies. I figure it only took me a week and a half to process one fleece, so I’ll need more than my four to get me through the next year anyway, right? I may or may not have ordered some dyes too  It’s not just for me, my sister loves crocheting with natural materials, so she’ll happily get some from me and make way nicer things than I do. I make very basic things like scarves, hats, and blankets, she makes actual clothing and follows patterns!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 31, 2021)

Baymule said:


> What she said!


What they both said!!! 
Nasty as kidney stones are, at least they are a known quantity. 



SA Farm said:


> He wants hens that lay daily! Or else!


Then he better light his coop 14 hours a day, or else!


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 31, 2021)

Put the coop lights on a timer to turn on several hours before daylight.  Then the chickens can find their roosts as the day naturally ends.  Also he will have to dispose of his older layers since chickens lay 1 egg every 24 hours until they are about 15-18 months old when they moult.  Then at 2 years old they lay 2 eggs every 3 days and lessen as they age.  (I can't remember the exact formula.  I do know that ducks lay an egg every 28 hours.)  The eggs from older chickens are the extra large ones.  

If he wants his rabbits to breed during the short winter days he will need lights in his rabbitry too.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm afraid that "no one size fits all" when it comes to chickens and egg frequency. Some of it depends on breed of course so SA's Dad better pick heavy layer breeds. I've never had one that reliably laid every day for the first year though I've had a couple that laid for an entire month before taking a day off then several more weeks of every day. Generally my best layers have been 5-6 a week the first couple of years. I have an Easter Egger, one of my original 12 girls from June 2012, that was still laying 3-4 a week last year. I'm interested to see what she does this year.

For "Oh my" production I have to say that so far the Austra Whites (Meyer cross of Black Australorp and White Leghorn) I got June of 2019 have done extremely well. Light birds but they lay Large to XLarge and pretty much 6 a week at least their first year. Aurora hasn't even moulted yet so she hasn't stopped and Gretel started back up 3 weeks ago.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 31, 2021)

@Bruce  do you supplement light? That is amazing for such an old hen to lay consistently like that. 
I bought 5 POL pullets last summer for $9 each, which I was pretty pleased about since I couldn't find anything for less than about $20, and most were $35. I can buy a lot of eggs for $35  .
But now I think the guy was prevaricating about their age. I don't like calling someone a liar, but if the shoe fits and so on. They layed nicely until October, when a slowdown is not unexpected, but they just stopped completely.
 Just when I was looking at chicken recipes two of them started laying, and I have been getting 2 eggs a day since January. Sporadically I get 4, and my olive egger mutt whom I bought about 3 years ago now, as an older hen, chimes in with one or two a week. I need to get at least 2 a day every day to maintain, otherwise I have to buy them.
Now that the days are getting longer I hope the rest of them start contributing. Or else!

If one goes broody that will be great. I am especially unfond of raising day olds.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 31, 2021)

Nope, no supplemental light. Since the girls stay until they die of natural causes (which has included predators  ) I figure they need their time off and MAYBE that would also allow them to lay longer.

Did your girls moult when/before they stopped laying? If so they aren't last year's chicks. How old were they claimed to be when you got them and when was that? From my personal experience, in my location and it may not hold for everyone everywhere:
Early June chicks start laying mid Nov or later and lay through their first winter. This has been true for 3 batches.

I figured I could get them laying earlier if I got late April, early May chicks. The plan being I wouldn't have a period of no eggs when the older girls moulted. 2 batches and other than one girl that started laying way late ALL of them started in the early fall and QUIT for the year when it got darker, starting back up with the older girls in February. Thus all my future chicks will be early June hatch, MAYBE squeak back to late May.

Some of my girls have restarted, not expected. Mostly from the 2019 girls though one is a 2018 Barred Rock. Got a second blue/green egg to go with Rhea's egg so now I have to figure out which of the 5 EE's it is from, likely not Persephone (the 8.5 Y/O).


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 31, 2021)

We don't have any real old right now but since hens have a finite number of eggs, we give any that stop laying and roosters to a hired hand at our feed store.

We get eggs year round but we have supplemental light that comes on in the morning.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 31, 2021)

Bruce said:


> How old were they claimed to be when you got them and when was that?


They were point of lay supposedly, so 5ish months. I got them in September? Hard to remember, may have been late August. He bought them as chicks from the feed store and they are all different breeds. 
They didn't moult officially, but 3 of them have been losing bloomer feathers all winter. Not a lot, but noticeable. Maybe my expectations were too high and they really are under a year. Hopefully they will all decide to start laying again in February!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2021)

What a heavy burden, being the parents best kid! Making such decisions such as what chickens to get for the parents, so you can keep your preferred status! Choose wisely grasshopper!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 31, 2021)

He does get new hens every couple years. The “or else” usually means the closest auction. He gets them himself from the feed store, so they’re always POL red sexlinks. Some are definitely better quality than others. He does let them slow down in the winter.
He heats and lights the rabbitry.
He was very pleased with the does I found for him:






Their buck (a descendent of my original NZ reds 🥰):



The lady I got the Cali/NZ doe from was very sweet and new to raising rabbits, so we chatted for a bit and I sorted out her grow-outs. I also offered to answer any questions or help her out if she needed it.

Sorting those meat buns reminded me why I don’t want to raise rabbits anymore! (I still really like them and would do it if DH would let me. I told him I might need a pet Angora for the wool  )
That’s just one arm. I have scratches on my other arm and my leg too! They were very feisty lol


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 31, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> I told him I might need a pet Angora for the wool  )


Hahaha! That's hilarious! But of course you're gonna need several to keep you in fiber...


----------



## Bruce (Jan 31, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> They were point of lay supposedly, so 5ish months. I got them in September? Hard to remember, may have been late August.


If they were 5 months in Aug or Sept they might be following the pattern of my April/May chicks. They'll probably kick it into high gear in a week or three.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2021)

Most people don't realize how rabbits can rip you up!


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 1, 2021)

A friend of my grandmother's raised rabbits back in the 30's and got badly scratched.  It turned septic and the friend nearly lost her arm!  Better antibiotics these days, but always use antiseptic on rabbit scratches.  Rabbits on wire floors are not as bad but when they used to be kept in wooden floored hutches they picked up a lot of germs on their feet and claws.  Rear leg scratches are worst - you can understand why a young coyote could lose a meal if the rabbit were able to turn and kick it.   Those rear legs and claws are their only defense.  And they are good ones.  Lots of rabbit scars on my arms and legs before I learned to grab, tuck under the arm and hold solid.  Fewer afterwards, but still some!  LOL


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 1, 2021)

Right? If I had just been grabbing to move from one place to the other, no problem, but they took offence to my flipping them upside down to take a gander at their bunny bits   

Pretty quiet today. Getting some nice light snow, going out soon to sell my last extra bird (Turkey jake) for the season. He’s lucky he gets to go have some ladies of his own rather than go into my freezer 😋 
Baby is napping right now, so I’ve been enjoying some quality time with a book - reading, not writing atm.

I reserved 4 fleeces to add to my collection lol! I’m picking them up at the end of the month. Hopefully my spindles and dyes arrive by then 😁 My little homemade one works, but I already had to reglue it once from the weight of plying, so it would be nice to have a “real” spindle to work with.

I do believe that Foxy has guard hairs. I took a closer look at her the other day. I need to find out what that means in regard to spinning. If I have to pick those hairs out, I probably won’t be able to use her fleece 🥺

Also, look how cute the weasel was! Glad it’s gone now, though!


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 1, 2021)

Do you plan to skin ad tan that weasel hide?


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> Also, look how cute the weasel was! Glad it’s gone now, though!


Only cute if you don't have fowl or bunnies!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 3, 2021)

No @Ridgetop  I’m afraid the weasel was long gone before I got there. Might’ve made a nice addition to my wool hat or something though 😉

I think they’re cute anyway, @Bruce but I don’t think they’re so cute that I would have any difficulty protecting my animals from one!

Gorgeous sunset last night. Pic is a little murky through the window, but still pretty ☺️




I have almost a dozen eggs collected for incubating, so I’m planning to fire up the bator next week. It fits 48 eggs, I think, so it’ll still be a small test run.
Sheepies were feeling springy today. Probably because it’s so mild and super sunny. Almost hard to see Kit it’s so bright!



Now I’m going to try to convince DH that it’s nice enough out that we should go get some work done outside. I need that brooder shed finished 😁


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 4, 2021)

See, this is why I keep looking into things, even when I think I’ve researched enough, there are always tidbits of useful information out there!



So, that explains the hair. I’m thinking I’ll keep Foxy’a fleece and maybe eventually work enough of it for some kind of outer wear? I love the colour and I bet it would make for a really pretty light jacket sort of thing. We’ll see how it goes. I’m not prepared to learn to felt atm.

I did reserve some nice East Friesian fleeces for the end of the month. I’m hoping they’ll keep me busy along with my own fleeces for the next year 😋
I have way too much planned for this year lol. I hope I’m not going to overdo it again. I’ve definitely made better choices with my management and numbers this time around, but I still have a ways to go with being so impulsive.
I’m just glad we don’t have pigs yet


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 4, 2021)

Have you found anything out about your back yet?
I actually laughed at your quip about hoping all those fleeces will keep you busy! Ummm, even without a toddler I imagine you are quite a busy woman, and Gary is probably not one of those little boys who will sit quietly for hours reading books  .
Not that I have ever known _any_ little boys like that.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 4, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> Have you found anything out about your back yet?
> I actually laughed at your quip about hoping all those fleeces will keep you busy! Ummm, even without a toddler I imagine you are quite a busy woman, and Gary is probably not one of those little boys who will sit quietly for hours reading books  .
> Not that I have ever known _any_ little boys like that.


Nothing yet. I called my doc, but he’s booked up until next month and apparently can’t refer me for an MRI without an appointment, so I‘ ll just have to wait. The last hospital visit did get me a prescription for pain meds that are stronger than Advil but still safe to take while breastfeeding, so I’m just going to have to manage any other back attacks as best I can until who knows when 
😂 I did say keep me busy for the next year, but, yeah, there’s always something to do around here 😁 I’m sure Gary will be the quietest, most well behaved, book loving boy there ever was


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Bruce (Feb 6, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> I think they’re cute anyway, @Bruce but I don’t think they’re so cute that I would have any difficulty protecting my animals from one!


We saw a stoat by the house November 2012 when our first birds were 5 months old. 
I went down to the dirt floor stall converted to coop the next day, took up the rubber mats, laid down 1/2" hardware cloth stapled to the wall and put the mats back down. 

It was really cute though with its black tipped tail, black eyes and nose. Haven't seen one since.



SA Farm said:


> I’m sure Gary will be the quietest, most well behaved, book loving boy there ever was


How strong did you say those pain meds are?? I think you are hallucinating.


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 7, 2021)

When it gets too much, put all the children outside to "play and enjoy the fresh air".  Then lock all outside doors and hide in the bathroom with a cup of coffee.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 7, 2021)

We have a porch that needs a gate on the stairs, then it’ll be a great place to, uh, let him out to enjoy the fresh air 😉


Strange day today. Not sure what’s up with the critters. Found my Am rooster with a bloody saddle. No sign of predators...the hens beating up on him? Separated him so he can heal up.
Dingo was also acting strange, ramming the girls like there’s no tomorrow.
Spring fever all around? If he’s still at it tomorrow, I’ll separate him too 🙄
At least he didn’t try ramming me!


Yep. Had a turn head bonking each of them. Does Foxy look a little hefty on her right side in that last pic? 🤞
Have I mentioned that Foxy is my favourite? My girl 🥰


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 8, 2021)

Another cold but sunny winter day. Lady finished quarantine, so she and Mac moved out to the barn to hang with King and Queen until winter’s over and we can finish putting their own pen together. As long as the boys don’t start any serious brawling, it should be fine.
Queen was not impressed with the interloper female, but they seem to be working it out.
Left to right King Lady Mac Queen


Kit was feeling energetic today and felt the need to prove that she can still get a ton of air when she wants to!

As can her mom 😆 I wish I’d caught it a few seconds earlier, but still good.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 8, 2021)

Great pictures! Wow, your sheep leap around like goats, that is some serious height!
That picture of your turkeys is very nice, I like the composition.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 9, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> Wow, your sheep leap around like goats, that is some serious height!


Yeah, they sure can fly when they want to! Foxy was always springy like a deer and with being half Jacob, Kit’s even more spry than her mom 😆
Probably one of the reasons I warmed up to sheep is that they aren’t nearly as different from goats as I had thought and expected.

DH got the last of the supplies we need for the brooder shed yesterday.
I also put 2 dozen eggs in the incubator yesterday, so the countdown has begun (assuming fertility). I’ll candle in a few days to see how we’re doing. If we have hatching prospects, I’ll have to keep on DH for the next three weeks until he finishes the building 😝 

I’ve also been working on getting DH to build me a bigger, better sheep enclosure this year. I was thinking of just making a hoop house, but DH says he can do better. Let’s hope he’s right! I need more room for my sheep and their _stuff_. Feed, hay, a myriad of supplies. They have a lot of stuff and if we are going to expand our flock, we’re definitely going to need more room!


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 9, 2021)

First rule of livestock keeping - *BUILD BIGGER!!!  BUY BIGGER* (trailers - feeders)!!!

Most common mistakes made by new animal keepers are: 
_*First, Underestimating*_ the amount of space you will need in housing, storage, and pens. 

*Second, U*_*nderestimating*_ the amount of feed it will take for your animals and the _storage needed for hay_. 

_*Third, U*_*nderestimating *feeder space, size and number of feeders and waterers, and amount of equipment. 

_*Fourth, Underestimating*_ how *fast* this animal keeping project will grow!  

*Fifth, Underestimating* how much work it will be!!!   

_*REALIZING HOW MUCH FUN YOU WILL HAVE!!!         *_


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 9, 2021)

For real - on all of it! 
I think we’re doing pretty good about most of those items. The sheep have their own storage shed for feed and supplies and I have a small shack I’m using for hay, but it doesn’t hold enough, so I put down pallets and tarped the rest with some plywood to help hold it all together lol. We have a new hay shed waiting for us to get a base together. Once that’s up we’ll be good there and have more room for other stuff!
It’s really just the housing and fencing we need to do better with. We have a mobile pen that we rotate around the yard when I’m not out there with them letting them free range, but we need another one...or, even better, two...this year 😋
We’re building the place up slowly but surely. Every time we can afford to get supplies in, we do. It’s just annoying at the moment that my housing is mostly a bunch of smaller enclosures instead of one big one. It’ll be fabulous for jugging the ewes for lambing, but kind of a pain for the moment. 
I make it work, but I’m definitely working towards making it better - and easier for all of us. DH has a really hard time keeping up with it on the rare occasions that I can’t do the chores myself. I don’t find it that difficult, but would still like to make it easier all around 😊


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 9, 2021)

It will all work out.  But the time you have it finished according to "The Big Plan" you wil realize it needed to be different!   

That is why we are continually rearranging and rebuilding!


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 9, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> It will all work out.  But the time you have it finished according to "The Big Plan" you wil realize it needed to be different!
> 
> That is why we are continually rearranging and rebuilding!



This is so true. We've been at this house almost 20 years and are just starting to feel like we may be done changing stuff around.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 9, 2021)

Yep. Nothing is set in stone...concrete, maybe, but not stone 😂 
I know it’ll work out. Between the two of us, DH and I have enough knowledge and skill to make the majority of things work. For everything else, there’s research - usually starting with the search bar here 😁


----------



## Baymule (Feb 9, 2021)

Flying sheep! I love the pictures of your sheep playing in the snow!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 12, 2021)

Um, wasn’t I just saying that I was doing better about this sort of thing? Wasn’t I just telling DH that we can definitely only keep one ewe lamb this year if we get one?
But she’s sooooo cuuuuute! And DH said to go for it because he’s definitely going to do some serious building this year. 



Yeah. I did a thing    Don’t know how this little Jacob cross eweling appeared in that shed, she just showed up out of nowhere 🤪
Her name, of course, is Coy. Short for Coyote and is the final canine predator we INTEND lol to add.

D$&n it, @Baymule you tried to warn me about the addictive quality of becoming a sheeple 
Now I have all the colours I ever wanted 😍


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 13, 2021)

Since she’s separated, I’ve decided to halter train Coy. Food is a good motivator and she’s already holding still while I slip it on. The first few times she was not a fan lol




It’s just a little crocheted thing. It’s useless for leading since it’s stretchy, but I figure it’ll be cute and comfy for getting her used to the idea before trying to actually take her out with a “real” rope halter.
She stomped at me a few times and was very skittish at first, but she’s learning quickly that I am the bringer of all things good 😁
Today I was thinking it might be a good idea to halter train Dingo too. I’m assuming that he’ll become at least somewhat dangerous at some point, so it might be nice to be able to easily lead and tie him 🤔



It’s going to be more difficult to work with him since he’s living with Woolfie. She’s a food fiend, so getting her out of the way to work with him may present a challenge 😝 
I’ll figure it out another day. It’s kind of a nasty cold snowing day today.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 13, 2021)

That little ewe is gorgeous! And look at you crocheting halters, makes me wish I had a handicraft skill that would so casually be put to use in other areas of life  😍 .
Shovels are so limiting! 😄


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 13, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> Today I was thinking it might be a good idea to halter train Dingo too. I’m assuming that he’ll become at least somewhat dangerous at some point, so it might be nice to be able to easily lead and tie him 🤔


Definitely halter break your ram.  We did not hater break our current rams but put halters on them for control.  When he was in 4-H DS1 had an enormous registered Hampshire ram that was very dangerous.  No one could go in the pen with him without a large piece of wood to whack him when he charged you.  (Not "if" but "when"!)  DS1 called him "Killer". 

However, since he had been shown a lot, he was halter broken and when haltered he was safe and would not charge.  He lived in the lower pen where there was a window to the old goat pen and a but in wooden manger outside the window.  We used to feed the goats that way.  To safely enter his pen or work with him in any way, I had to catch and halter him.    The feeder was a barred goat feeder that required him to stick his head between the bars.

Step 1.   Get halter open and ready laid out on window sill, with lead rope tied to feeder
Step 2    Get large crook ready
Step 3    Get scoop of grain
Step 4    Pour grain into feeder
Step 5    As ram puts head in feeder to eat grain quickly hook him under chin with crook and hold him steady 
Step 6    Lean carefully through window (try not to fall into pen since by now feet are off floor) and put halter on                  ram
Step 7    Release ram from crook 
Step 8    Check ram is tied up short to feeder
Step 9    Cautiously enter pen and untie ram
Step 10   Lead ram out of pen
***
Step 11  Lead ram back into pen and tie up to feeder
Step 12  Return to window and pour more grain into feeder 
Step 13  Lean carefully through window and unhalter ram
Step 14  Draw deep breath of relief at not falling through window

Killer is long gone and none of our other rams were that dangerous.  But I NEVER turn my back on a ram.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 13, 2021)

I’m hoping that I’ll have time and inclination to halter train all my sheepies this year. Dingo and Coy are my priorities for training first. Coy because she wasn’t bottle raised or raised here and Dingo for safety.
When that’s done, I’ve been having some crazy thoughts about training Woolfie to pull a little sled or something. Baby and my young niece and nephew would love that lol

Coy is just the cutest ❤️ I definitely don’t regret giving in to temptation and getting her lol! 
@thistlebloom Crocheting is one of the first handicraft skills I got into that I actually enjoyed doing. I learned to knit and a bunch of other things like that, but never took to them! And shovels are awesome 😎

I downloaded an app for making collages and put these together lol
Before and after pics, then a row for each of the three leaping girls 😂


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 13, 2021)

Love it! 😍


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 14, 2021)

I can only crochet hats that never fit anyone,  All my crochet turns into round bowl shaped items.  I can knit, but my knitting is super tight and the socks i worked so hard on for DH would only fit a child!  I gave up spinning for that reason.  I find it calming to nit though so maybe I will knit a couple baby blankets for the new grandchildren.  But then I would have to crochet edging on them so I am doomed.  

Nothing wrong with shovels.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 15, 2021)

Coy is doing so well with her halter training! I switched her to the actual sheep halter that I bought and did a tiny bit of “give in to the pressure for grain” training yesterday. Did a bit more today since it’s super nice out (sunny and only -3) and she did great! No leaping this time, just a bit of struggle here and there. Nothing serious, so I’m proud of her 😊



Woolfie got to wear the crocheted halter for a little while 😂 



I’m thinking about shearing her this weekend. It’s supposed to warm up quite a bit then and she seems super itchy...has a bit of dandruff or something. No lice or other bugs that I could see, so I think I’ll just clip some off a bit long and shave her down further for the summer later this spring 🤔 
Then I’ll have about a week to process her fleece before I go get the others that I bought  I won’t have time to finish it, but I should get a nice start, at least.
Yeah, that seems like a good plan.


----------



## Alasgun (Feb 15, 2021)

😊I’ve only sheared two sheep, one time in my life. We kept a group of this or that inside the yard fence to keep the grass down and decided to buy a pair of poly pay’s for whatever reason escapes me to this day!
The others, the meat mutt’s purpose in life was well defined and they’re day’s were numbered but i was hoping these would proliferate and magically turn into a herd of purebred wonderment and add a youthful beauty to the home place.
so, i called Sears and ordered the nicest set of electric shears they offered and when they arrived, got after it. Now if you look closely you’ll see some errors in my procedure.
I moved this pair into the corrals, the same ones used for cattle, dirt floor mostly cow poop ground as fine as is usual in the corrals. No real confinement for two sheep in a corral pen so i caught one with a catch rope, (never were handled much and not so personable) and tied him up close. Started in with them shears and before too long my back was sore from all the bending over and from chasing that sheep around, bent over, on about a two foot tether, and then the sheep got tired too and laid down! Well, the quality of the cut was greatly diminished due to all the cow poop in the wool and the process went even slower.
Noticing what a joke this was i got a blue tarp to work on in hopes of salvaging anything i could of the fleece which was allready ruined but it was far too late. After 45 minutes i decided to give the sheep a break during which i observed the numerous little nick’s and contusions i’d put all over the poor thing and decided “it was good enough. The goal all along was to simply get the wool off to keep them cooler. All in all i had about an hour in the project, a somewhat bloody sheep that resembled a poodle with a poor trim AND one more to go😳

these days watching a show or something where people are shearing, i marvel at the speed and efficiency some have for this sport But have concluded “it’s not for me”.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 15, 2021)

Alasgun said:


> I’ve only sheared two sheep, one time in my life.


Same! Last year I sheared my two original girls with my DH. First time for all four of us lol. Only nicked them a few times, thankfully! It’s definitely hard on my back, but I’m hoping to have a stand made before I get to work on the majority of the flock. I’m probably going to shear Woolfie myself with hand shears for this go-round. I have electric shears, but really don’t feel comfortable using them without making sure the sheep are thoroughly restrained. I really can’t manage to roll them around on the ground and get it done in just a minute or two like the shearers in videos! 
I didn’t think it was going to be for me. I wanted hair sheep! Glad I have my wool babies now though 🥰


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 16, 2021)

I let Coy out to run around today and she wasn’t having any of it. She followed me for a minute, then turned tail and went straight back to her house. To be fair it snowed a lot and was quite cold today lol



The Am rooster who was somehow injured is still separated. I candled the eggs I’d thrown in the bator and got nothing. Looks like he hadn’t managed to get the girls taken care of before his injury. I have higher hopes for the Cochins, but will need it to warm up since all I got is a couple blood rings there. Thinking the eggs got too cold. Hopefully next time we’ll have better results. I think I’ll give it another few weeks, let it warm up more before I try again.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2021)

I had ordered some hatching eggs for April or so, but the lady had a cancellation and asked if I wanted them now...sure, why not? So I have a dozen Ameraucana eggs in the bator along with a half a dozen of my Cochin eggs. I’m not holding my breath with the Cochins, but since the bator is running anyway, it seemed like the thing to do.

I started shearing Woolfie on the weekend as planned, but soon ran out of steam. My back really can’t handle that much bending. Gonna have to figure something else out. Supposed to be nice this week - it’s already melting - so I’m going to try to make myself a stand of some sort. I got Woolfie’s back done (lol) but getting her up off the ground would definitely make my life easier! I’m sure she won’t mind looking ridiculous for a few more days.
Got the wool I collected washed and dried. Started picking, carding, and turning it into rolags already. It’s fun, but I’m taking a break now. I find I really don’t like picking in the evenings even when I’m feeling good. I need natural light to find all the bits of VM (vegetation matter) without giving myself eye strain. (I’m not old, but I feel like I am 😕)

Tomorrow I will hopefully have some news regarding my “back attacks”. After another few hospital trips, I was finally prescribed a slightly better and still baby safe pain killer. My doc actually called me and got me scheduled for a CT scan, so I have an appointment to get the results and whatnot tomorrow. Too bad it wasn’t today since I spent about three hours in agony again 😑
🤞They have a final diagnosis for me and we can figure out a treatment/prevention plan and whatnot.

Even with all that, I still feel very positive about this year in general. I’m clinging to faith and hope with all my might 💕
(No, those are not the names of any of my animals 😂)


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Feb 22, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> I had ordered some hatching eggs for April or so, but the lady had a cancellation and asked if I wanted them now...sure, why not? So I have a dozen Ameraucana eggs in the bator along with a half a dozen of my Cochin eggs. I’m not holding my breath with the Cochins, but since the bator is running anyway, it seemed like the thing to do.
> 
> I started shearing Woolfie on the weekend as planned, but soon ran out of steam. My back really can’t handle that much bending. Gonna have to figure something else out. Supposed to be nice this week - it’s already melting - so I’m going to try to make myself a stand of some sort. I got Woolfie’s back done (lol) but getting her up off the ground would definitely make my life easier! I’m sure she won’t mind looking ridiculous for a few more days.
> Got the wool I collected washed and dried. Started picking, carding, and turning it into rolags already. It’s fun, but I’m taking a break now. I find I really don’t like picking in the evenings even when I’m feeling good. I need natural light to find all the bits of VM (vegetation matter) without giving myself eye strain. (I’m not old, but I feel like I am 😕)
> ...


Have you looked into a stand for shearing? Like a milking or grooming stand, something that will get the sheep a few feet off the ground so you don't have to bend as much?


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Have you looked into a stand for shearing? Like a milking or grooming stand, something that will get the sheep a few feet off the ground so you don't have to bend as much?


My plan is to make one or get DH to build me one 😊


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 22, 2021)

By using a stand with a head stall (not a neck stanchion like for goat milking) you can train the sheep to stand for shearing.  You won't have to wrestle with the sheep or crouch on the ground and it will be easier for your back.  Sheep fitting stands are about 12" off the ground.  You can also get stands that drop down on the ground and then crank up into position.  These are useful for larger sheep and big rams.  If you can train the sheep to get onto the stand using grain, you can do one sheep every few days, making it easier to do your whole flock over a month or so.  That is how I used to do our 4-H sheep flock twice a year. We are in so CA so shearing 2x a year was not a health problem.  I used to shear just before lambing, and again before breeding to clean up the ewes.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 23, 2021)

I’m thinking about something that gives me options for a stanchion for grain while milking and a head stall or something similar for shearing. Maybe just using a halter with a support or something 🤔 I’ll look up some pics of both and run the ideas past DH. 
There is a manufacturer for the head stall ones not far that I need to call and see what their prices are.

Doc is back to thinking it’s kidney stones 🤦‍♀️ He’s referring me to a urologist. Until then, I get to wait and endure. I’m to go to the hospital if it gets bad enough.

Animals are doing good 😊


----------



## Baymule (Feb 23, 2021)

I think they can bust kidney tones with a lazer so that they can be passed. I hope this is something that can be easily dealt with and doesn't require surgery.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Feb 24, 2021)

Any old wooden roller coasters near you? Supposedly the vibrations and shaking from the old wooden roller coasters can help break up kidney stones.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 24, 2021)

Or you can saddle up a wind turbine-as long as it isn’t frozen still. LOL


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 24, 2021)

We have a theme park 5 miles from us and it has an old wooden roller coaster! I would be happy to host your kidney stone therapy, but you'll have to wait until it opens in May.  😄

I know it's very painful, but stones sound a lot easier to deal with, and less disabling then many other alternatives. I hope they ease off until you get a definitive diagnosis.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 27, 2021)

Spent Wednesday and Thursday in the ER. It’s officially gall stones!
Got lots of spinning done the second day since I was mostly waiting around for about 6 hours. (Waiting for results, mostly.) 
Glad I brought my spindle and a purse full of rolags 😁




Probably going to have to have my gallbladder removed at some point. Seems the stones have been getting stuck and blocking the bile duct, causing bile to back up which has been really annoying my liver and causing major pain...good times.
Finally got it figured out! I’m not happy, but I’m happy, if you know what I mean 😝

I got my chickens cleaned out yesterday and am looking forward to warm temps this week to get more stuff done. I did a candle check on a few of the hatching eggs I bought and saw veining! So, gotta get DH moving on my brooder shed. Planning to get one of our moms to watch baby so we can get some serious stuff done together one day this week 😁


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> Spent Wednesday and Thursday in the ER. It’s officially gall stones!


I "Liked" your post because while it isn't fun news at least now you have a cause for your pain and can take care of it


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 27, 2021)

Boo to gall stones, but glad it's been identified.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2021)

Do not rush to have your gall bladder removed.  I can't tell you how to treat your problem, but it it were me, I'd only have surgery as a last resort. 

I found some threads on gallstones on Sufficient Self. I have never had them and have not treated myself for them, but thought this might be something to look into. Now that you know what the problem is, you can figure out what is best for you to do. 

(8) Gall stones? | SufficientSelf - Creating a Sustainable Lifestyle

(8) Gallbladder Cleanse--anyone have any first hand experience? | SufficientSelf - Creating a Sustainable Lifestyle

(8) Help! What should I eat? | SufficientSelf - Creating a Sustainable Lifestyle

(8) Gall stones? | SufficientSelf - Creating a Sustainable Lifestyle


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks, guys! Such a relief to finally have a diagnosis.
I am definitely planning to try to manage it myself before committing to having my gallbladder removed. Last resort for sure! Thanks for the links, Bay!


----------



## chickens really (Mar 2, 2021)

Jeepers! That sucks 🙄...At least you know what the issue is and can possibly avoid the surgery. My grandmother had the surgery when I was a little girl. She kept her stones in a small jar. 
Best wishes..😊


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 3, 2021)

I’ve added a steady amount of lemons and liver-helping fruits and veggies to my daily diet. I’m hoping to do a flush at the end of the month, figuring I’ll set myself up to make it as easy and painless as possible. I’m thinking that I’ll talk to my doc about getting a follow-up ultrasound after doing this for a few months and see where we’re at. If all goes well and I am managing it, I need to talk to him about trying for baby number 2. I need a few pain-free months before embarking on another journey of morning sickness and labour. Also, since I have PCOS, I need meds that I don’t think I can take while breastfeeding, so there’s that too.

While we’re on the topic, I realize I haven’t posted about baby for a while! He’s getting waaay too close to 30 pounds for comfort. He’s growing like a weed! He sits up, rolls over, and still stays for the most part 😂


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 3, 2021)

How can it be possible that he's getting cuter? Pretty soon he'll be off the cuteness charts. 😄


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 8, 2021)

Put the Am rooster back in now that he seems to be healed up. I’ll give it a week, then check fertility of eggs and go from there. 
I am getting excited to lockdown my first batch of chicks this coming weekend! 11 Ameraucana, 1 BCM, and 4 Cochin are developing well so far 🐣
I’ll be hatching weekly from then on. Just gotta get my turkeys outside so they can get laying! Got the cover up on their run today, so a few more zip ties and they can be out. Probably finish that up tomorrow and they can eat the little tufts of grass there before their pen turns to pure mud 😝
That’ll probably happen with the rain we’re expecting on Thursday.
Also tomorrow I’m planning to get the deep litter out for the turkeys and Cochins. Get their housing full of fresh shavings to soak up the mud 😆


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 8, 2021)

He is really getting cuter!!!!  Love that happy smile.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 11, 2021)

Most of my plans worked out. Cochins are done, turkeys halfway done, and I fired up my lockdown bator for tomorrow.
Also got the floor on the brooder shed installed finally! Got a brooder in there too lol. DH says he’s going to put in a shelf for me so I don’t have to bend to clean them out and will have more storage space - yay!

These were taken day before yesterday, so that snow is pretty much all gone now. Almost too hot out there at 17 degrees 😝 

Mac is really coming into his own and looks absolutely gorgeous 😍

I feel like it’s spring! I’m getting excited about all the things we have planned to do, but today I’m sore! It’s a relax and recoup day today and tomorrow back at it 💪


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 15, 2021)

Turkeys are cleaned out completely and are spending their days out in the sunshine since Friday.


Brooder shed has a shelf with hinges so I can lock it up out of the way when I need or want to. I should be pulling chicks out to go out there, but I’m slacking off right now. I need to mix their honey/ACV water and fill their feeder first anyway. The chicks are due today, but had some hatch already on Saturday, so that group needs to come out today. 7/13 hatched as of early this morning. I also ran out and picked up some partly incubated duck eggs from someone who had set a staggered hatch of chicks and ducks, then changed their minds about wanting ducks, so I took them. They’ll be due in just a little less than two weeks. With them and another dozen Cochin eggs set, I’m full up until either next week or turning on the third incubator lol. Holding off on that until my turkeys start laying or my EE eggs become fertile.

The other day, baby was playing with one of my sheep leads so I proved my immaturity by putting it on his stuffed lamb. He then used it to pull the lamb to him, so he’s got the idea 

That’s about it for any real happenings around here. Baby is sleeping in this morning. Not sure if it’s because of the time change or because he’s growing again 😝
He can move backwards and shift himself around in a circle, but isn’t crawling quite yet. I’m so happy, but nervous about his advancing mobility lol
Less work in some ways...way more in other ways 😋


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2021)

It can only keep getting better. Soon you will have a helper!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 16, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> but nervous about his advancing mobility


Time for baby latches on the cabinets!


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 16, 2021)

@SA Farm 

 Cute puppy! Maybe for a name Sweetie? Or Annabelle? Ooh! Penelope!! I loved how you incoperated the  smile


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 16, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> @SA Farm
> 
> Cute puppy! Maybe for a name Sweetie? Or Annabelle? Ooh! Penelope!! I loved how you incoperated the  smile


It’s been awhile since I’ve had a puppy lol. My only dog right now is DH’s 11 year old beagle, Wiley. Not currently planning to get another dog until he’s gone.
My journal is fairly short but spans a number of years 😊


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 16, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> It’s been awhile since I’ve had a puppy lol. My only dog right now is DH’s 11 year old beagle, Wiley. Not currently planning to get another dog until he’s gone.
> My journal is fairly short but spans a number of years 😊


Whoops!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 18, 2021)

It’s a cool, blustery day today. I got chores done, but not doing extras today.
Yesterday DH and I went out and got some work done though. Guess who finally started building me a sheep stand? 
He says he needs to pick up a few things tomorrow before he can do more on it, but he’s got a few pieces of wood put together lol. It’s going to have removable sides, a ramp, and a drawer that can be opened from either side for my supplies. It’s not far enough along for pics, but I’m obviously pretty excited about it 😂 I want to get my sheep sheared! It’s nice out and only getting nicer, but it won’t stay dry much longer 😝
While he was doing that, I skirted another of the fleeces I bought. That’s three skirted and two washed out of four. I’ve also begun picking through and have a grocery bag full of fluff waiting to be carded and dyed.

My hatch ended with a total of 8. The last one needed help because it hatched so late and has a strange bump on its head...I’m hoping it’s just a bit of swelling, but we’ll see.
I’ve been a little disappointed with my Cochin fertility. I’m assuming it’s just because they’re so fluffy, but I now understand why the breeder I got them from had 2 roosters to 4 hens. I have 1:3 and getting only 3-4/7 fertile. May just be early days, but it prevents me from selling as hatching eggs. I don’t sell hatching eggs unless I’ve had excellent to 100% fertility with them myself. I put my first full dozen in on Monday, so that will be a little more telling, I hope 😊
Before the slacker hatched, so just the 7 here fresh out of the incubator.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2021)

Bummer on the hatching rate. Maybe it will get better as the days warm up.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 20, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Bummer on the hatching rate. Maybe it will get better as the days warm up.


I’m hoping so 🙂

So we went to get our supplies yesterday. Baby and I stayed in the van and sent DH in. I asked him about the hardware for the sheep stand once we were back on the road since I’d mostly only seen him load lumber and he had completely forgotten about it!
At least we have what we need to put the old pheasant run (soon to be second turkey pen) together for Mac and Lady 🙄😂


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 23, 2021)

Spent a few hours cutting down bushes in and around the old pheasant run the last few days. I left some of the bigger ones to save my hands the work. Asked DH to teach me how to use the chainsaw, so hoping that’ll happen soon. I’ve only ever used the regular saws and that just seems like way too much work anymore 😝 

Baby cut his second tooth and had a bit of a fever, so we had a rough couple of nights of him being super fussy. Unfortunately that translated into me not having a ton of energy, so less got done than planned. We did pick up the rest of the supplies we need for the sheep stand and DH did a bit more work on it, but there’s a long way to go. We’re expecting a week of rain starting tomorrow, so looks like it’ll be awhile yet.


Foxy 😁 and Kit 😑 are definitely bred and have begun to bag up. Woolfie’s udder seems a little softer, but I’m not sure on her yet. Too much wool to tell.


Foxy is starting to roo her fleece. I don’t know what I’m going to do with that girl. In Jan and Feb, her fleece looks great, but as soon as March hits...it becomes insanely matted! I don’t want to shear that early, so I’m wondering if she’s just going to be producing a compost fleece 🥺 I am considering shearing her in the fall and blanketing her, but we’ll see.

On the downside, I got bit by a mosquito already last night! On the upside, there’s a bit of grass coming up and we’re ever closer to lambs! 😁 Though if last year was any indication, we’ve still got about six weeks to go! 😆


----------



## Baymule (Mar 23, 2021)

That precious face couldn't possible be fussy and keep you awake at night!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 25, 2021)

Almost there! I got Woolfie out to test the height and whatnot since she’s our largest sheep. Just need the stanchion and a few finishing touches and I can get to work!


I got so much work done the last few days and still feel like I’ve barely put a dent in all that I need to do 
DH is out right now hopefully finishing up the stand so I can start shearing. Once that’s done, I suppose I’ll get a break with the rain tomorrow before getting more done.
I really hope Woolfie lambs this year so I don’t have to cull her 😔 Her being my first sheep, her size and conformation, and wool  are great features, but I can’t keep a sheep just for wool and nostalgia. It would be different if she was older and had earned her retirement. Come on, Woolfie! 
Yeah, there’s absolutely no reason she shouldn’t be bred. She’s 2, she’s in great shape, super healthy, well rounded without being fat...I was thinking just to keep her as a wool pet, a companion for Dingo, maybe teach her to pull a cart or something for baby lol - but she’s also a bit of a bully with the other sheep. I had Coy out to meet them all face to face (Dingo was locked up) and Woolfie was just ramming her constantly 🤦‍♀️ Foxy and Kit were fine with Coy though. Sigh. 
If I can get her to accept Coy, I might still keep her for the above reasons....


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 25, 2021)

Done! DH made it so the stanchion is completely adjustable, the sides can both be removed at two levels, and the ramp comes off too! It’s heavy duty and works really well. I just need a chair or stool for myself on the sides, but I managed to get Foxy shorn  Only took an hour and a half 😊 She was very good, though she wasn’t a fan of going up the ramp or getting her feet done. She’s a little long in the toe. I need to work on them some more to really clean them up, but they’re much better than they were.

I think she looks a lot better than last year! I’m still quite hesitant... I should’ve cleaned up her neck/chest a bit more, but I was getting tired and my hand shears were starting to dull. I’m still proud of myself for getting her done. I’m now quite glad it’s supposed to rain. I think I need a few days before doing another one 😋
1 down, 3 1/2 to go (Woolfie’s half done lol)


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 25, 2021)

A hint for cochin fertility.... if you are not going to show them, you need to clip the feathers.... lower side of the rooster and top/back of the cochin female tail near the vent.  Often the male cannot make good contact with the female due to the fluffiness.  We used to clip a little off both the male and female,  as the more "fluff" the better the show bird....but it is detrimental to fertility, especially early in the season.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2021)

Foxy looks good, you did a great shearing on her. SUPER nice stanchion! Your husband made you a beautiful stanchion. 

Keeping Wolfie for her wool is no different than Keeping a wether for wool. You love her, she is your first sheep and a pet. She has lovely wool and you would miss her.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 26, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Foxy looks good, you did a great shearing on her. SUPER nice stanchion! Your husband made you a beautiful stanchion.
> 
> Keeping Wolfie for her wool is no different than Keeping a wether for wool. You love her, she is your first sheep and a pet. She has lovely wool and you would miss her.


Thanks! Yes, he’s an excellent builder which is why I didn’t put something together before now! I knew whatever he made would be significantly better 😂 

It’s true. I’m just making sure I make the right decision for everybody involved - including the other sheep. If it wasn’t for her bully behaviour, she wouldn’t even be considered for the cull list


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 27, 2021)

Woolfie is finally _almost_ done. Spent an hour and a half on her today and still have a ways to go. She’s a lot harder to do than Foxy since her wool is much thicker. It’s more difficult to tell the difference between her wool and skin, so I tend to cut too much on the safe side...which means I have to basically shear her two or three times to clean her up. I think I’m going to use the electric shears on her from now on. At least it’ll be a little faster 😝 Still have lots of nice wool to process this winter from her though 😊 So, even though I still have a few things to do on her, I’m going to say 2 down, 3 to go 😂 I was too tired when I was done to get a pic.
Ducklings are hatching now. Got some chicks on lockdown as well. I may be keeping one of the ducklings...just because I’m me 🤷‍♀️ DH ordered some female ducklings, so my plan is to have 3 total. We’ll see how it goes lol

Oh, and thanks for the tip @farmerjan I had 9/12 fertile in the next batch set, but I think I’ll still have to make my Cochins all just a little less fluffy 😄 Just gotta get up the energy. Next rainy day, perhaps 🤔


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 29, 2021)

Duckling hatch is done and the extras (including this one) have all gone to their new homes. I did keep one and named it Wonder (for the chocolate bar). It will live with my chicks and I am going to spend time with it to tame it up.

Got the Cochin pen expanded with an extra 10’ chain link panel with a door on it. They were thrilled, of course. Their run is significantly bigger and it was already plenty big for the number of birds I usually have in there. But, bigger is always better 😋



Got a bunch of rain over the weekend, so the pond out back is pretty full. Walked over with the sheep today.

And just look at the length of Coy’s staple 😍 I can hardly wait to get her done so I can start playing with it. I know it’s not high on my priority list, but I’m still excited about it lol


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 31, 2021)

Finished Woolfie. Just needed to clean up her mutton chops and belly and give her a pedicure. Did all that, then got Kit done.
Kit is my wild child since I never really spent a whole lot of time on her....she was not a fan of being contained...
But now she’s done and non the worse for wear despite what she may think 🙄😋
3 down, 2 to go.
Here’s a pic of Wonder duckling since I was too tired to get one of Kit. Maybe I’ll remember to do a before and after of Coy or Dingo lol


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2021)

I definately want sheep pictures! I so admire you. You not only shear, but you process the wool and make something with the yarn. I love it!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 2, 2021)

I love the work. Having been raised by parents who taught us all to have a strong work ethic, I always struggled to feel like I did enough... I have back problems and anxieties that make working a typical job difficult for me. Caring for animals has always been my thing, but it’s not exactly a money maker  to put it mildly lol
My only goal is to make them pay for themselves as much as possible and to fill our freezer with healthy, happily raised meat. I do some gardening even though I don’t enjoy it for the same reason.
I know my DH would hire a shearer and my sheep would all get done in one day, I would probably give the fleeces to him/her and call it done, but I feel like it would be too much of a loss when I can do it (though slowly) and now have found that I even enjoy it. I actually even like spinning more than I like crocheting 😋 Though I do hope to eventually have enough yarn to make some fun stuff with - more than just a hat.
Here’s some Foxy yarn being spun:


And a bunch of Foxy and Kit from yesterday... I should’ve gone a bit closer on Foxy’s neck and I missed a couple spots on Kit’s neck (Where the halter was, mostly), but they’re done enough for this year lol. I’m expecting to get better each year 🤷‍♀️😁


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 5, 2021)

Is it weird that my sheep are always friendlier after being sheared? Kit has always been standoffish... not terribly so, but not in my face like the bottle girls. Now that she’s been sheared, she’s been coming up to me more and even begging for attention. Guess she figured getting her wool coat off was a good thing I did for her after all   I also am happy that she doesn’t really look bred to me anymore. I was thinking Dingo had gotten her in the fall, but now that her wool is off, she doesn’t look as rounded as I thought. Phew. I don’t mind if she lambs this year, but since she was born end of April, I wanted her to be at least a year old, maybe more before having her first.
Yesterday I sat out on a pallet while they did a bit of grazing and got my first tick of the season climbing up my leg  I was hoping the few nights of freezing that we had would slow them down, but no such luck.
Lady lay her first egg yesterday. Proud of her 🥰 I set it today to check viability. Queen’s eggs that I put in last week were all fertile. I’m hoping to sell more hatching eggs than poults this year. We’ll see. I’ll post them once I’m close to having a dozen available and see what the interest level is.
I was going to shear Dingo yesterday, but I started cleaning out the deep litter of the various sheep enclosures and it wiped me out. Did some housework instead. So I got him done this morning. I got a little closer than usual and it’s a bit of a mess 😝 but, I need to keep practicing and trying new techniques until I find what works best for me and the sheep.
Naked Dingo:

He’s so patchy...definitely not my best work 
That’s 4 down, 1 to go. It’s supposed to rain all week, so I might try to get Coy done in between showers.
Also, Dingo was excellent on the stand. Stood the best of the lot! Good boy, Dingo!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 10, 2021)

I intended to get Coy done a few days ago, but my gallbladder was acting up again. I’ve done some diet changes and it’s helped, but hasn’t removed the problem at this point, but at least it’s not as bad as it was. It’s liveable.
Anyway, Coy got done today.



Fuzzy little Holstein 😂 Look how much she shrunk! I left her fro on because I just thought it was too cute to cut off for now. It does seem to be rooing off, so it will be gone at some point.



So tired now. It’s hot out there - especially when you’re working! I’m giving myself a little while to cool off and relax, then I have to go back out and clean up now that I’m all done shearing for the year


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 13, 2021)

We were all outside enjoying the beautiful day today. I think baby is starting to get a tan. He enjoyed watching the sheep since I had them out free ranging while we sat around enjoying the sunshine ☀️ 

This tiny baby (  ) is wearing 12-18 month clothing at 8 months, has his four front teeth, and is cruising at a crawl. He also pulled himself up to a stand for the first time last week ❤️
His view of the whole flock all freshly shorn and fabulous 😄


----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2021)

He's growing fast!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 13, 2021)

Cutie pie.... reminds me of my DS.  He grew like a weed too.... chubby and then some.... once he started walking he slimmed down.... then got chubby, then grew taller..... then kept growing.  7 lb 7 oz at birth... 30+ lbs at a year.... 6 ft tall with size 11-12 shoes at  12... 6ft 6 in with size 16 shoes as an adult....
Hope yours doesn't overdo it!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 13, 2021)

You get the best pictures of your sheep! Leaping in the air and playing, I love it! I think you are doing a fine job of shearing. 

Your baby is one big boy. He will be a real country boy, he looks happy in the sheep pasture!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 21, 2021)

Been keeping busy with the usual assortment of chores. I think Queen (turkey) is thinking about going broody already. I got a pen set up for her so if she’s decided to stick I can give her some eggs and let her do her thing.
Two days ago all sunny and green...

This morning 

Guess they won’t be grazing much today 😝


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2021)

We had a couple of weeks of ice storms, 10 inches of snow, below zero F temperatures, and I got real tired of it real quick. I welcome Texas's ferocious heat, it can't get here fast enough! Well....... maybe.   

Snow and cold like you get sure makes me glad that I only have a couple of weeks to gripe about. LOL


----------



## Bruce (Apr 28, 2021)

Baymule said:


> and I got real tired of it real quick


You don't get sick of snow as quickly when it is a somewhat regular event. But eventually every winter seems like it could have ended a wee bit sooner.


----------



## SA Farm (May 19, 2021)

Hi! Been taking a break from obsessing over the animals lately lol.
Queen hatched out some chicks and poults on Monday. Lady is still laying which is good. I have a few eggs in the incubator, but have been slowing down with hatching. Might just do turkeys for the rest of the year.
Been selling chicks here and there. One of DH’s hens is broody. Gotta get her set up soon.
Wonder duck is a girl - just started quacking today 


Sheep are doing well. Still no lambs. Maybe no lambs at all this year 😑 I’ll give Dingo until July to be sure, then we’ll figure out if we’re going to eat him and get a new ram or give him another shot. 

Baby is crawling all over the place and pulls himself up to walk around with us or the furniture helping him along. Just about 10 months old and wearing 12-18 month clothes, has 6 teeth, and is holding steady at 27lbs. Haven’t checked his height lately, but he’s a big boy! (That’s my sister walking with him. I’m way too cool to wear socks with sandals 😉😎😂)


----------



## Baymule (May 19, 2021)

Where have you been? Been missing you!


----------



## farmerjan (May 19, 2021)

He's a cute little "chub";  my son was too... except he was too lazy to get up and do much until he was 13 months.  He scooted around on his butt everywhere.  He would stand if you held his hands, and scooted and bumped around everywhere in the little seat thingy on wheels.... but he said why walk when I can just get around on my butt.  When he did start though..... LOOK OUT.....


----------



## SA Farm (May 21, 2021)

@Baymule  I’ve been reading and writing books for the most part. I avoid arithmetic as much as possible though lol. 

Yep, @farmerjan  he’s a chub all right. We call him chubbins or the heft lol

Queen with her littles. 8 poults and 3 chicks 🥰


----------



## Bruce (May 21, 2021)

Better names than the family had for my oldest niece, she was referred to as the Michelin Baby. She outgrew the 3 month clothes about the time she was born. Folds upon folds until she was about 3. Curious since my sister was thin as a rail and her husband was not even close to overweight. But she grew out of the folds.


----------



## farmerjan (May 21, 2021)

@Bruce  glad she grew out of it.... as did my son.  
It's funny how the babies grow and what their parents looked like.  I was about 5-7, my ex 6-2  neither overweight.  DS was 7-7oz @ birth, 10 lbs 2 weeks, 30+ lbs at a year... Walked at 13 months and grew up, then chubby,  then up and kept going.  6-6 in,  late 40's and still about 200....no folds by the time he was in school.... 
They are cute when they are chubby .... and I would not worry about it as long as he is active and all.  If they get chubby on a good "diet" and not on junk food.... not to worry.  I think that sometimes the drs get too paranoid on weight as long as the food they are eating is healthy food and not junk food.  But as a baby, let them grow.... 

He will be running your legs off before long.....


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 19, 2021)

Last hatch of the season happening this weekend. I’m hoping to sneak them in with DH’s Silkie mix broody. She has one chick and five poults already, but they aren’t too old to integrate, I don’t think.

Queen’s poults are growing like weeds and she started laying again. Might give her some eggs and see if she wants to brood again since it’s still fairly early in the year.

Lady shows zero signs of broody behaviour.

And the growouts are doing great. I have, of course, too many of them, so I’ve started finding homes for a few. Still have to gender my ducks before deciding which ones to keep.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 19, 2021)

Poultry! Pretty birds!


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 4, 2021)

Been awhile again, but rest assured all is well 🤗
Just dropped off 13 extra roosters on Friday, so my feed bill and work load have lessened quite a bit.
Turns out 4 of my 5 ducks are girls, so I’m having a difficult time trying to talk myself into selling any. But I really should since we don’t eat enough eggs to make that many ducks worthwhile.

Queen and the last of her brood have moved back into the main turkey pen now that the littles are plenty big enough to stay inside the chain link fencing.

Now the broody hen is in the broody pen with her group of poults and chick which is much bigger and better for them.
The brooder shed is now empty for the year, thankfully, everybirdy either sold or in growout areas.
Our lawnmower broke down earlier this year after only one cutting, so sheepies to the rescue! We’ve been rotating them around the yard in a kennel to mow and it’s been working surprisingly well 😋

Baby provides no help, but much entertainment while I work lol
He’s doing fantastic, of course. I can’t believe he’s almost a year old!!! He’s taken his first steps already and says a few words.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 6, 2021)

That isn't a baby, it's a little boy!!!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 31, 2021)

Miss @SA Farm,

I am now caught back up on your journal.  You have been busy since the last time I read your journal, back in mid-January!  How is your young son?  How are you doing with your gall bladder issues?  I had a gallbladder attack several years ago (still, much older than you).  I elected to have surgery.  I am glad not to have to deal with that any more.

You mentioned reading and writing books.  Please for give me for not remembering if you have told us before, but what books are you reading and writing?  Can we expect to see your books on the _NY Times_ best seller list?  That would be nice.

Let us all know how you are doing.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 7, 2021)

Can you all believe my baby is a year old!!!!

He is, indeed, a little boy now!


Hi @Senile_Texas_Aggie 
Unfortunately my gallbladder is still acting up. I’ve tried every natural way I can find to stop the problem and have only managed to make the attacks slightly less long and painful. So, I think I am going to have to have it removed, unfortunately. With surgeries backed up thanks to covid, not sure when, but it’s on the to-do list now 

I read and write kind of randomly when the mood strikes. I don’t think I’d ever be on a top seller list even if I did publish though! I doubt I ever mentioned it before. I’m proud of my work, but it never feels finished to me, so I just keep my stories to myself and share them with a few close friends and family members.
Maybe someday I’ll submit to a publisher or something, but not yet


----------



## Baymule (Aug 7, 2021)

Adorable little boy! They grow so fast, enjoy all you can! My kids still remember making double the cookie dough, eating all we could and baking what was left.   And the resulting tummy ache.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 8, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> I read and write kind of randomly when the mood strikes. I don’t think I’d ever be on a top seller list even if I did publish though! I doubt I ever mentioned it before. I’m proud of my work, but it never feels finished to me, so I just keep my stories to myself and share them with a few close friends and family members.
> Maybe someday I’ll submit to a publisher or something, but not yet



I am sure they would be quite entertaining and would sell quite well.  My Beautiful Gal and I just finished the book _Mischief Farm_ by Hilary Burton Morgan.  She is an actress who starred in several TV programs.  I had never heard of her before so it meant nothing to me.  But she told of her and her husband Jeff Morgan's adventures at their farm near Rhinebeck NY.  It was quite entertaining to read.  But I bet your stories would be just as interesting.  I hope your current intimate readers will convince you to publish the stories.  I will be among the first to buy a copy.

It is hard to believe that your son is now a year old!  Wow!  I am sure you are very proud of him.  I am also sure that he keeps you on your toes! 

Promise to write more often!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 17, 2021)

I tried writing a few months ago, but I didn’t have enough time to really get into it with baby needing me frequently. When I write, I need to be able to lose myself in it the same way you would when reading a really good story. Otherwise it lacks a certain amount of depth and the flow can suffer.
Anyway, no promises to write more right now, but I can promise that I’ll never actually stop writing 

Animals are doing well, starting to pare down for fall and winter. I still have to wait on a few gender confirmations with some chickens before I can confidently cull anyone there, but ducks are down to a trio and I have some turkeys advertised.

Day before yesterday, I heard some mewling that I wrote off as being a bird. Several hours later, I was still hearing it, so I went to investigate and found 4 little kittens around 2 weeks old! There’s been a few cats killed on the road recently, so I figured mama cat had been one of them. I took them inside, cleaned them and fed them a little something something and put them back out. Kept an eye out for several more hours and no mama cat.
Finally had to accept that they were orphans, but without the time or inclination to raise them along with everything else I have on my plate, I cared for them overnight and delivered them to a rescue in the morning.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 17, 2021)

Glad you found the kittens and applaud you for knowing that you just did not have the time etc to take care of them properly.  This way, they have a chance... and will get fixed so as to not add to the overpopulation either when they finally get old enough to get placed somewhere....  KUDOS to you.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 18, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> I tried writing a few months ago, but I didn’t have enough time to really get into it with baby needing me frequently.


I guess you'll have to sell the baby so you have more time to write


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2021)

Bruce said:


> I guess you'll have to sell the baby so you have more time to write


You buyin'?


----------



## Bruce (Aug 20, 2021)

Nope! Besides, the border is closed, even if I were buying, I wouldn't be able to bring my purchase home


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 13, 2021)

You guys are hilarious 😆 

Anyway, DH, baby, and I all had Covid last week. Baby and I sailed through quite easily, but DH has a few health problems and had a more difficult time. Fortunately not bad enough to be hospitalized, so we did pretty good all-in-all.
I have to say...really weird to lose my sense of smell. Made it annoying to have to check baby all the time since I couldn’t just smell that he needed a diaper change!

Animals did fine while we were sick. I was able to go out every day to feed and water even on my worst two days. For me, personally, having Covid really wasn’t any worse than any other flu I’ve had.

DH wants me to cull back the sheep next year. I think the lack of lambs really disappointed him (and me), so I think I’ll have some hard choices to make in the spring. I’m thinking/hoping that Dingo was just too immature to breed last fall. Right now I have Dingo separated with Woolfie. I’m planning to put him back with the other 3 ewes in mid-October so we don’t get lambs too early (other than possibly Woolfie).

Fall bird culling is in the works. Grow outs being culled hard this month so I don’t have too many to winter. Planning on about 6 chickens, 5 turkeys, and the 2 female ducks to keep. And, of course, the 5 sheep. I think that’s enough 😎


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 14, 2021)

Glad to know that your family's bout with COVID wasn't as bad as other folks have had.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 17, 2021)

Girls are doing so good with their sheep tractor. Fat and happy with their rotation around the yard. Not sure if I mentioned previously that our lawnmower died, so they’ve been acting as our mowers all summer. They do a pretty good job, though some of the weeds get big enough by the time they rotate all the way around that there are a bunch of thick naked stalks all over the place 😂 
Coy:


Foxy:

Kit:

Their new winter house is just about done, so I’m happy about that. Hay is scheduled to come next week, so I’m just feeling really good about fall winter prep so far.
Last year they grazed right through until about mid-December, so I’m hoping that will happen again this year.

I’ve been playing with their wool again. I think I may have overdone it by getting so many fleeces to process. It’s fun, but so time consuming. Mind you, I say that because I’m working on the small amount of Foxy fleece that I kept and it’s just full of vm, hair, and some sections are badly matted, so it’s a lot harder to work with than the other fleeces. The softness of the finished product makes it worth it though.

I’m thinking about putting coats on them for the winter so I won’t have as much vm to deal with, but not sure if it’s worth the effort...They’re so clean and nice right now...🤔


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 26, 2021)

I’m tired, sore, and grumpy today so I thought I’d take a break and start to catch up a bit on here. It was a good move since I feel very humble after reading the trials and tribulations of others. I have my own problems, sure, but they could always be worse.

Summer dulls are over and I’m back in work mode. Got my basement stairs painted with gritty paint that will help with traction - or cause road rash if anyone does fall...but it feels safer to me atm. Did it one half at a time and actually remembered to take a pic! (They were in pretty rough shape and worn way too smooth for my comfort.)


Got my chickens cleaned out and their nest box reattached since I only had grow-outs in that pen for the summer.
Got Woolfie and Dingo back on grass, well, weeds, for the next few weeks. I’m still trying to figure out who I want bred when. DH has suggestions, but I don’t like all of them 😋 But starting next month we’ll be playing musical sheep. Just not sure of the tune yet.

Last night I finished spinning Foxy’s wool and plying it. I’m almost ready to make some fingerless gloves to go with my Woolfie/Foxy hat. Then maybe some slippers/booties for baby?

Kit’s wool is all washed and drying, so I think I’ll start picking through it soon. Lots more wool waiting for me to play with it over the winter 😁

The other thing I’ve been thinking about doing is reinvigorating my YouTube channel. I currently only have one video up of a baby turkey strutting...from 3 years ago 😆 
Maybe do a vlog or something? I just watched a ton of Sandi Brock and felt a little inspired to do something similar. Of course I don’t have video equipment or editing software, but I could probably do some short videos...🤔 
My main concern is that it’s a passing fancy that I’ll start, then quit when I’m going through a less chatty phase.
Thoughts?
Pic of my flowering rosemary just for fun.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 26, 2021)

Those stairs look great! 
I didn't know rosemary put out such beautiful flowers. Do the bees or butterflies like them?


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 26, 2021)

I haven’t seen any, but the bumblebees seem to be fans 😊


----------



## Baymule (Sep 26, 2021)

I am in awe of your spinning and knit/crochet skills. 

What a blessing that Covid didn't do any long lasting damage to you or family.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 27, 2021)

Miss @SA Farm,

Regarding your YouTube channel, I say go for it!  I know you would have at least one subscriber -- me -- and probably thousands more.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 28, 2021)

Hay is coming today! I’m always so happy to get my hay in. The security of knowing my sheepies will have plenty to eat over the winter is just...a load off my mind.

I think we’ve figured out the breeding schedule. Dingo is currently with Woolfie, so about mid-October I’m going to switch him and Coy so she’ll be with Woolfie for a month or two.
Foxy and Kit will (hopefully) get bred, then I’ll put them all back together for Coy to get bred and to give Woolfie one last chance if she isn’t bred already. Then we’ll pull Dingo the beginning of January to make sure we know the last possible due dates so I’m not waiting all summer with empty hope like I did this year.
Phew!
Dingo approves this plan of action! 😂 (Taken from a video I was getting to post to YouTube 


I’m working on my website now and hope to get a domain name and publish it in the spring. Really get connected. I think people feel more comfortable buying from someone they feel they know - I know I do! There are way too many scammers out there!

My biggest challenge with the plan is my spotty internet 🙄 and my up and down ambition. But I really want my animals to do better at paying for themselves, and doing the work to market them successfully is on me. I have to do better.

Anyway, here’s some freshly picked through Kit wool 😍 It’s really nice and super soft! I can’t wait to spin it and see how it behaves 😎


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 2, 2021)

I took my broody turkeys eggs so I could candle them to determine fertility since I don’t want my girls sitting for no good reason and getting thin into the colder weather and...the worst thing ever happened!
I’m usually super careful even though I often place eggs on the ground but this time, I must’ve had my head on wrong since I stepped on them! 
Thankfully only 2 were developing, but still! I’ve never even dropped a fertile egg before. I feel awful 🤦‍♀️🥺
I locked the girls out of the nest box. Hopefully they’ll give up soon...*sad sigh*

I’m also getting worried about this winter. They say the more orange on a wooly caterpillar, the shorter and milder the winter...I found this guy in my barn:

Not a stitch of orange on him! I’m going to have to brace myself for a bitter cold, long winter. I know we’re due for one, but it’s been awhile. DH said he’s going to try to get me one of those cozy coop heaters for the barn. So there’s hope yet.
I want tomorrow to come. Today sucks 😔


----------



## Bruce (Oct 3, 2021)

Sorry about your bad day SA 

Maybe that wooly bear just cleaned a chimney??


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 3, 2021)

Eh, it happens. My bad day didn’t get any better either: I twisted my ankle, my boy dove at the window sill and gave himself a shiner, and I decided to do something productive and managed to felt the wool I was working with and in retrospect 
I’m pretty sure the caterpillar’s prediction is going to be at least somewhat accurate. I’ve been hearing that we’re supposed to have the coldest winter in _years_ from multiple sources. Not sure it’s going to be _that_ bad, but I’m doing my best to start preparing now...just in case.
Today is back to normal. Slowly managing to work through the felted wool and salvaging what I can. Being careful on my ankle, but still getting stuff done. Turkey hens are out and about, so they’re okay. DH went out and moved the sheep at one point yesterday and informed me that he had taken a moment to “clean up the crime scene” for me. At the time his dark humour was not appreciated 😝 though his help certainly was 🥰


----------



## Baymule (Oct 4, 2021)

Take it easy on that ankle so it can heal up!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 4, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> my boy dove at the window sill and gave himself a shiner,


Could be worse! When I was 9 (10, 11??) I was messing around with my younger sister. Put my forearm through the window, the scar is about 2.5" long. Good thing my older sister didn't just panic and faint.


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 5, 2021)

Testing...did the link work?


----------



## Bruce (Oct 5, 2021)

No, I couldn't see you petting your Jacob cross brown sheep Catherine (or is it Katherine?). I didn't see the brown and white one or the lighter brown one either. 

Sheep don't eat Queen Anne's Lace either? Nasty invasive stuff though the flowers are pretty.


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 5, 2021)

Glad it worked. I’m not the most tech-savvy person 😝 
They don’t seem to care for the Queen Anne’s Lace at all. I’m going to have to start pulling it next year...if I remember.
Kathryn 😎


----------



## Bruce (Oct 6, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> Kathryn


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 12, 2021)

I’m tired today. Baby is getting his molars in and has been a little grumpy lately. No biggie, but he does get up a lot at night from it. Poor baby.
Mostly I’m tired from cleaning out the chicken and turkey coops today.
Sunday night I put the sheep together and gave them a bunch of hay since I knew I’d be gone all day yesterday for thanksgiving.
Hopefully that means I will have March lambs from the 3 girls since I’ll be keeping them together now until the end of December. As usual, Woolfie was with Dingo for company since I split them up mid-August. I saw him mount her a few weeks ago, so I’m not sure if I should hope for early lamb(s) from her or not.
I’ll be keeping an eye on her, as usual 

Look at that mischievous twinkle in his eye!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 12, 2021)

He looks like a HAPPY little guy!


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 12, 2021)

Cutie pie... I bet he is keeping you  on your toes....

Happy Thanksgiving in Canada....


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 17, 2021)

I’ve been making drop spindles with the idea of selling them with some of my processed wool in the future. I’d like to be able to put them on my website eventually.
Completely designed, painted, and bejewelled by DH and myself. It’s actually pretty fun, but extremely time consuming. Between supplies, making them, and processing the wool, I have no idea what they’re worth!

Trust me, this pic doesn’t do them justice! They’re so pretty, I just really want to keep them for myself 😝😍
(The little one actually is for me 😉)



The weather has been soggy and we still haven’t had the first frost. Annoying since that means the mosquitoes are still active. I need to get stuff done outside, but don’t feel like dousing myself in repellent to stay out longer than it takes to do basic chores.
Hopefully next week will be cold enough to kill them off and I can start pestering DH into helping me with some heavy lifting and winterizing 😎
My to-do list is never ending


----------



## Bruce (Oct 18, 2021)

The art work is nice but I have no idea what people pay for a drop spindle. Do they generally want fancy or is functionality the only important thing?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 19, 2021)

Those are artwork! So pretty.


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 19, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Those are artwork! So pretty.





Bruce said:


> The art work is nice but I have no idea what people pay for a drop spindle. Do they generally want fancy or is functionality the only important thing?


I love how they’re turning out! But...the artwork is for sure secondary to functionality. I plan to do a test run with each spindle to make sure they work well and find out if they have any quirks before even attempting to advertise.
The cheap wooden ones from China I got to start with were around $10, I think. The ones I’ve seen advertised by actual woodworkers/artisans tend to be closer to $50. I’m not a woodworker and my materials aren’t super expensive, so I’m going to stay on the low cost end for sure.

I just really want to keep this one! 😍


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 19, 2021)

Oops, posted that too quickly 😝
Today I got DH to help me fix my sheep stand (Woolfie broke it when I sheared her this spring 🤦‍♀️) so I could do some hoof trimming. I used to only do it once a year, but Foxy’s hooves in particular were so bad (long in the toe) this spring that I thought it would be best to do up it to a biannual event.
Anyway, got the stand fixed up again (back to not pretty but functional) and got Foxy and Kit done and discovered that Kit has, I believe, Shelly hoof! Supposedly caused by wet and/or rocky ground or maybe a nutritional imbalance (in other words, they don’t know) and is just a matter of keeping the hoof carefully trimmed and dry on not-too-hard ground. Easy peasy! Glad I caught it! Of course it was the last hoof I did and after I’d already wrestled Foxy and three toes worth of Kit, I was too tired to think of taking pics or anything 😔 Next time.
Got this pic the other day though 😎


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2021)

Your drop spindles are so pretty it almost makes me want wool sheep. Almost.


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 30, 2021)

Happy hug a sheep day! I didn’t participate since it’s been raining for two days and the sheep are all inside, busy demolishing my winter hay supply 😂 Hopefully they can go back out tomorrow. If they aren’t too damp/gross, I’ll hug them then lol.

DH and I have a lot of work to get done once things dry up. I still have Woolfie and Coy to hoof trim and a bunch of little things I want to get finished up soon. Nothing is really urgent, but I finally scheduled surgery for my gallbladder to be removed (🥺) and I want things as easy as possible for DH since he’s not really a fan of doing all my chores! 

This is the first pumpkin I’ve carved in many many years since DH wanted baby to experience it (from a safe distance).


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 30, 2021)

How adorable!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2021)

You take care of yourself after surgery and don’t overdo anything!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 31, 2021)

Miss @SA Farm,

Good luck on the gall bladder surgery!  I had mine removed about 10 years ago.  They used laproscopic (sp?) surgery to remove it.  I was surprised that I was in so much pain for several days after the surgery.  (I admit that I am a wimp.)  With you being younger and having gone through the pain of giving birth recently, it will probably be nothing and you will be up and tending to your baby and all of the animals the next day! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (Nov 1, 2021)

I don’t know about being able to do everything already the very next day after surgery...but hopefully I’ll recover decently quickly. 
I’ll do my best not to overdo 😎


----------



## SA Farm (Nov 7, 2021)

So much going on! With fabulous weather this week, we’ve been out knocking stuff off the good ol’ to-do list every day. 
Been making videos on my YouTube channel too which is both fun and a new avenue of stress. Not bad stress, I just happen to be a bit of a perfectionist and without the software or (let’s be honest) the time or interest in editing, they’re all in very real time...something both amusing and embarrassing when I become repetitive or mess up....sigh. Oh well. It is what it is 😆 
It’s Seneca Acres Farm btw. If anyone wants to go laugh at me 🤦‍♀️😄 I think I’m really bad at it, but I also think I want to keep going with it. Maybe the quality will improve with time and practice 😝
Anyway! Some pics I took while I was out staring at my turkeys while trying to figure out genders and cull list.


Here’s a project I did on two “legs” of my dog kennel/sheep tractor. Moving it around the yard several times a day really wears on it, so the welding gave out in two places (so far). I basically treated it like a broken bone using duct tape, sticks, and, of course, baling twine to brace it in place. Don’t worry, I’m not expecting it to magically “heal” 😂

DH and I kicked his dog out when I was pregnant (for a list of infractions that could no longer be ignored). Anyway, he’s been an outdoor dog the majority of his life, so no big deal, but now that he’s getting a little longer in the tooth (he’s 12 now) I decided he needed to come back in - at least for the winter. DH surprisingly reluctantly agreed, so Wiley the beagle is back in the house - for the winter anyway. We’ll play it by ear after that.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 7, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> I basically treated it like a broken bone using duct tape, sticks, and, of course, baling twine to brace it in place.


No vet wrap??


----------



## SA Farm (Nov 7, 2021)

Bruce said:


> No vet wrap??


If it was a real broken leg, that would be used instead of duct tape and baling twine 😄


----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2021)

Love the splint on the dog kennel. Brilliant use of duct tape! LOL LOL

Pretty turkeys, what breed(s) are they? That's good of you to let the old dog back in the house for the winter. If he is messing up, you can always use a dog crate at night or when you are not at home.


----------



## SA Farm (Nov 8, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Pretty turkeys, what breed(s) are they? That's good of you to let the old dog back in the house for the winter. If he is messing up, you can always use a dog crate at night or when you are not at home.


The turkeys are the heritage Sweetgrass variety 🥰

Yes, Wiley is crated at night and when we go out. So far he seems to be doing okay with it. Not great, but okay. Fingers crossed it continues 🤞

It’s not easy for him to behave in the house since he was 100% outdoors for the first 6 years for his life. He was good enough in Alberta as an apartment dog under Lorcan’s tutelage, but he really ticked off our neighbours when we went out. Beagle cries travel lol
We tried to keep him indoors when we moved back here, but between accidents and family...issues...it didn’t work. He was honestly safer outside.
Now those family issues are out of the way again and I really doubt he’d last the winter outside...he’s fed well and is in good shape for an old boy, but doesn’t have enough fat for my liking. Not for our hard winters, anyway.
He’s just lucky he’s so cute. I don’t like hounds - he’s DH’s dog. I like trainable people-oriented dogs like Lorcan was - Lorcan was my blue heeler who passed away from skin cancer while we were in Alberta. God, I miss him and always will. He was one of the special ones 😭❤️


----------



## Bruce (Nov 8, 2021)

Could you put out a dog house filled with hay, not too big, so he could stay warm if he chooses to be outside?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Nov 8, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> It’s Seneca Acres Farm btw. If anyone wants to go laugh at me 🤦‍♀️😄



I subscribed to your channel and have you on my list of channels to watch almost every day.


----------



## SA Farm (Nov 9, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Could you put out a dog house filled with hay, not too big, so he could stay warm if he chooses to be outside?


He has an insulated dog house with straw and a flap to keep it even warmer, but he would never choose to live there rather than the house lol. He’s a total comfort hound. He literally has to be made to go off the porch in cold weather or he’ll go to the bathroom right outside the door rather than risk getting his toes cold 😂


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Nov 11, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> Been making videos on my YouTube channel too which is both fun and a new avenue of stress.


I hope I could do videos some day!  I am looking at using Rumble though.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Nov 13, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> Been making videos on my YouTube channel too which is both fun and a new avenue of stress. Not bad stress, I just happen to be a bit of a perfectionist and without the software or (let’s be honest) the time or interest in editing, they’re all in very real time...something both amusing and embarrassing when I become repetitive or mess up....sigh. Oh well. It is what it is 😆
> It’s Seneca Acres Farm btw. If anyone wants to go laugh at me 🤦‍♀️😄 I think I’m really bad at it, but I also think I want to keep going with it. Maybe the quality will improve with time and practice 😝



I finished watching all of your videos so far.  Don't feel bad that you don't edit them.  The real, unedited videos are perfectly fine.

I can identify with finding it easier to write than to talk.  I am the same way.  But I hope you will learn to be more comfortable talking.

Regarding being introverted, I remember your mentioning it before.  I fear that I may have mentioned the TED talk I am about to mention, and if I have already mentioned it, you can blame the senile part of me for forgetting.  But I think you will find the TED talk by Susan Cain on being introverted helpful.  Thanks again for posting on YouTube -- and on this forum, and for letting us come along for the ride. 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (Nov 20, 2021)

Not too much going on lately. Getting through the fall prep for winter and gearing down to hide inside from the cold. Been freezing and snowing when it’s not raining... so, having lots of fun in the mud 🙄

This little feline showed up the other day and is super friendly, so I fed her. Hasn’t left since 😂 I guess I have a new cat. DH wants to call her Razor Paws since she kneads when she’s on your lap lol


A pretty view at a nearby park on one of the last really lovey days.

And, I’ve been working on some Coy wool, so I made a little collage of her being sheared to her wool being spun. Then the final product. I’m planning to give the yarn to my sister to make it into a sweater or slippers or something.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 20, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> This little feline showed up the other day and is super friendly, so I fed her. Hasn’t left since


Kind of how it works


----------



## Baymule (Nov 20, 2021)

What a pretty kitty. With those white paws, twinkle toes sounds much better than razor paws. LOL LOL

Your picture of Coy made me giggle. Sheared, her spots really show up. I love the spots. The top not on her head made me laugh. Reminded me of a Poodle.


----------



## SA Farm (Nov 29, 2021)

Baymule said:


> The top not on her head made me laugh. Reminded me of a Poodle.


I left it there on purpose because it made me laugh too 😆

Well, I’ve been away for a while since my gallbladder decided to full on rebel against me and attack even for the horrible offence of drinking water. I spent last week in the hospital and am now no longer in possession of said organ. Phew! 
Recovery is ongoing. I’m starting to feel better now, about four days later.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 29, 2021)

Glad you are starting to feel better.  Hopefully this will end that problem and no new ones show up.  I cannot imagine but after what I went through with the knee replacements and the horrible rehab.... I can feel for you.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 2, 2021)

Wow, even water! I hope you are better now!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 2, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> Well, I’ve been away for a while since my gallbladder decided to full on rebel against me and attack even for the horrible offence of drinking water. I spent last week in the hospital and am now no longer in possession of said organ. Phew!
> Recovery is ongoing. I’m starting to feel better now, about four days later.


I am glad you are better.  I had mine removed, and prior to it being removed I often had trouble keeping down food and water.  Glad to have you back.



farmerjan said:


> after what I went through with the knee replacements and the horrible rehab....


Holy cow!  I need to get caught up on your journal.  I didn't know you had your knees done.  I hope you are getting around better and in less pain.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 13, 2021)

Miss @SA Farm,

Just saw your latest YouTube video.  I hope you get to feeling better from whatever is ailing you. 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 14, 2022)

Don’t worry! Be happy!

I’m so glad I ended up in the hospital when I did since my scheduled surgery would’ve been put off from yet another lockdown 🙄

Yeah, so I’m all good. Just in winter lazy mode right now. Spinning and processing fibre, playing games, keeping up with the usual housework and basic chores. Nothing too exciting.
Animals are doing good, my sheepies are looking a little chunky now (🤞lamb bellies, not hay/grain bellies lol). Hopefully we’ll get lambs around mid-March.

While I was recovering from surgery and couldn’t do any heavy lifting, poor DH had to deal with the latest wettest fall ever. My poor sheep have mud ringlets despite our attempts to keep them well bedded. The wet just would not let up. Now everything is finally frozen and I can hardly wait to get them cleaned up before lambing.
So much for the woolly caterpillar theory....at least so far! It’s only been frozen out for a week or two at this point.

Anyway, back to hibernation. Just thought I’d stop by for a sec.

The Kitty has stayed btw and is so loving, she dragged baby to the ground (aka accidentally knocked him over) in an attempt to get him to pet her lol 😍


----------



## Baymule (Jan 14, 2022)

You should stop by more often! What are you making with the wool? Baby looks happy and despite the kitty attack, all is well!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 14, 2022)

So glad to know that you are doing better.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 15, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You should stop by more often! What are you making with the wool? Baby looks happy and despite the kitty attack, all is well!


I really should! Lately my internet has been acting up, so whenever I’m thinking about it, I can’t actually get on to post!
So far, other than the hat I made, I’ve just been processing and spinning the wool into yarn. I’m sure I’ll come up with something to use it for 😋

Looks like we’ll be having kittens around here in a few months. Kitty had a gentleman caller on Valentine’s Day  🤦‍♀️ I need to see if I can find and get her into one of those farm/outdoor cat spay/neuter clinics they used to have a couple of times a year. Not sure if they still do since Covid.

My ewes are bred! At least three of the four are showing pretty good. Today was nice, so I went out and crotched Foxy and Kit. Both are nice and wide and developing an udder. I put Dingo with them Oct 10, so another few weeks to a month to go 😄🤞


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 21, 2022)

Got Coy crotched yesterday. Afterwards I hurt my hand on Dingo’s face after he went after me a few times I think we got the pecking order sorted out again…at least for the moment.
Rams 🙄
Anyway, took some pics of my turkeys to post my extras for sale now that spring is just around the corner and I think they’re looking good. DH and I have figured out who we’ll be keeping - down to a quad, which is a good number for me. I’m hoping to mostly be selling hatching eggs this year, though I will let them brood if they want.


And, this time of year just demands pics of farm animal privates, so here’s Foxy’s growing udder!


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 21, 2022)

What color pattern are the turkeys?  
The ewe is getting quite a nice big udder.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 25, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> What color pattern are the turkeys?
> The ewe is getting quite a nice big udder.


I’m sure I replied to this, but it’s not showing up. Odd. But to answer your question: they are heritage Sweetgrass  turkeys 😊


----------



## Baymule (Feb 25, 2022)

You'll be having lambs soon! You KNOW we want lamb pictures!


----------



## Finnie (Feb 26, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> I’m sure I replied to this, but it’s not showing up. Odd. But to answer your question: they are heritage Sweetgrass  turkeys 😊


I thought that’s what they looked like!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 5, 2022)

Don’t worry, I’ve been getting in the habit of bringing my phone with me when I go out to do lamb checks. I will definitely post pics of them! 
I’m getting impatient for them to lamb now that we’ve reached their official due date based on when I put Dingo in with the girls. Of course, that means they are due anytime in the next 17 or so days!
Foxy and Woolfie seem the closest to lambing. Coy is looking big as a house - this was taken two weeks ago 😱


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 13, 2022)

Had a cold snap last night, so I was half expecting *someone *to lamb, but nope! Nothing!
Bad sheep. Foxy and Woolfie both have full udders, no ligaments, and look ready to lamb at any moment.
So probably another week or three with my luck 😂 

Got my extra turkeys moved out and my ducks started laying, so spring is definitely on the way. Got the chicken/duck pen cleaned out last week and the turkeys need done next. 

I’m curious about what makes a good milk sheep other than the obvious. See, Foxy and Kit run, kick, and generally hate it when I try to feel their bags, while Woolfie and Coy actually hold still and even do a bit of a crouch while I check them. Wondering what kind of implications that vast difference in attitude might mean once they lamb. Just one of those random curiosity things 🤔😁

The trio of “extra” turkey hens that went to a new home.

Kitty being all cute on our last nice sunny day 😎


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 13, 2022)

Literally just a few hours ago, Woolfie decided to prove that I was right about the cold snap bringing lambs…just a bit later than I was expecting 😂 Good since it’s already warming up again!


Nice big single ram lamb ❤️


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2022)

Congratulations on the new lamb! It is so much fun to get new lambs!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 16, 2022)

Starting to catch up on journals a little. Baby is out galavanting with his dad and cousins, so I have some time to relax and read 😊 As well as update here.

I milked Woolfie after she lambed to have some colostrum on hand. Just been milking her twice a day without pulling her lamb at all and without stripping, just letting off the pressure to keep her production up. Today should be the last day with colostrum, so I could start using it….BUT! Instead, I have been and will be milking her and throwing it in a bottle to supplement Foxy’s triplets! ❤️🥰❤️
Two boys and a girl born late last night!

This is the biggest boy and already a sassy little dude:

I was thinking she would twin based on her size, so it was a bit of a surprise. So grateful Woolfie had a single and milks like a champ! Seriously, she just stands there demolishing her grain while I milk her. It’s so easy. No ties, barely any kicking! What a boss ❤️

This is from her first milking - one side!

And another pic of her little guy ❤ Actually big guy - especially compared to the trio!

Now just waiting for the other two ewes to lamb. I still have some colostrum in the freezer, so I’m prepared just in case I need it. Though I would, of course, be thrilled if I don’t 🤗

In other news, I’m finally down to just my breeding quad of turkeys. The newly crowned King is strutting his stuff and my young Cochin rooster is finally crowing! 
I just need it to dry up a little back there so I can get the deep litter cleaned out! I think I’m also going  to move the ducks into the turkey pen since it’s much bigger 🤔👍


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 16, 2022)

That's wonderful about being able to milk the ewe... and now to supplement the trips... do you sheep ever "co-parent"?  I have several cows that will have 1-3 calves on them at a time... and only 1 is their own.  DS's sheep seldom have more than 2 so don't see it with them.  My sows would often lay down and do their grunts and pigs would come running and I know that they weren't always their own either... I'd see 2 different sizes on them when I had 2-4 farrowing at a time.  Especially a littler runt would steal when he could.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 16, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> do you sheep ever "co-parent"?


I have no idea if they would or not. I jug them so they don’t lamb in a group situation. I imagine with the right ewes they might.
Sometimes ewes will steal other ewe’s lambs, but I don’t know if they’ll willingly take back a lamb that’s been bonded to another mama - if the lamb would even allow it. Sometimes lambs will steal milk from a mama that isn’t theirs, but that’s usually only if their mama has decided to wean them or has a problem - like mastitis. (Info from research/other’s experience, not personal experience.)

My sheep experience is fairly limited as this is only my second lambing ever. I grew up with milk cows, had a somewhat bad experience with sheep, got goats once I was old enough to, then sheep just 3 years ago. So far the only assisted birthing has been way back when I helped my Dad pull calves, so despite my many years with livestock, I often feel very inexperienced.

Not that I’m complaining! Very grateful my animals have been so self-sufficient! ❤️


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 16, 2022)

Congrats on the lambs!!  All adorable.  Every year I save colostrum and a few days first milk from my goats....in case!!   I've used it and shared it with others in need.  It's golden!  Insurance for sure.  Hug that ewe whose donating.  🤗


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2022)

Triplets! Congratulations on 3 healthy lambs. Awesome on milking Wolfie, she is doing great.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 18, 2022)

Today was a beautiful, balmy 21°! So, naturally I overdid it 😂
I had to move the sheep around since the pen I had Foxy in is a little on the small side for her and three growing lambs. I also needed to get Kit and Coy into jugs to prepare for their lambing. I’m thinking there’s a bit of time left before I see lambs from them, so good time to get them settled in. Their bags are there, but aren’t full, still have a bit of wool on them, and Coy, at least, has definitely not dropped. Still looks like she swallowed a beach ball or three 😋

Anyway, I moved Woolfie and her little into the shed near the house so I don’t have to slog all the way out back through the mud to milk her. Of course, she decided to be moronic about following me despite my carrying her lamb and GRAIN! So I had DH lock her in the barn, put the lamb into the shed and went back to halter and lead her to her new digs. And that was after setting up said new digs, milking her and feeding the trips 
One down.
Cleaned her pen out, putting most of it along the mud path to make it a little nicer to walk on, then put fresh straw down and went to fetch Kit and Coy. Coy didn’t want to go through the mud, but greed for grain won her over in the end. Locked them both in and went and cleaned out their pen, again putting most of the bedding along the path. Bedded it and all that fun stuff. Foxy happily went into the pen. Good girl. Then I gave her her babies who, by the way, weigh  all together about as much as Woolfie’s single!
Two down.
Then cleaned out her pen (more path fodder) and actually realized that I couldn’t do any more. Left the two girls where they were and went to the house to hydrate and rest. Once I felt like I could resume, back out I went. Finished cleaning and setting it up and went to fetch Kit. Learning from my earlier mistake, I haltered Kit right off the bat and took her to her pen.
Three down.
Coy was already pretty much done. Just needed a top up of hay and some grain.
Done.
Still had to give new bedding to the chickens and feed them, collect eggs, pull hay off the round bale for tomorrow and, later on, do evening chores, but that’s all in a day’s work.
I wonder why my thumb muscles were tired when I went to milk Woolfie later? 🤔 😂 

I was too tired to take pictures the first time around, but tried to get a few later. Foxy and her bigger boy kept getting in the way 😋

“Whatcha doin’?”


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2022)

Don't you just love "helpers?" It sounds like a very productive day!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 19, 2022)

Sheep milk tastes weird…and not in a good way. I’m hoping it’s just because it’s early enough in Woolfie’s lactation that there’s still colostrum? She lambed Sunday and the milk was from Thursday, so I’ll probably try again in a few days/a week, see if it’s more palatable then.

Triplets are doing well. Seems the big boy and the girl aren’t too hungry when I go out, but the little boy is starting to get happy to see me with the bottle. He’s definitely getting fed from Foxy, but I don’t think he’s quite able to compete with the other two, so I’m glad I’m able to top him up twice a day. I give the girl a little too since I want her to really thrive. I won’t be keeping her, but she should be a wonderful ewe for someone else once she’s weaned 🥰
If there’s any milk leftover after they get their fill, I give it to Kitty.

The little boy is the one on the left with the somewhat floppy ears. He has a black dot on his head ❤️ The girl is beside him while the big boy is standing at the back because he’s not hungry 😋 

I upped Foxy’s grain to help her provide for them all. She’s a good mama. Doesn’t stand for them long, but didn’t reject any which is fabulous. 
Yeah, I almost caused her to when they were born by accident. She was loving them up and I gave them all some colostrum just so I could be sure they all got some before I went to bed and she put her ears back after sniffing them and was moving away from them! I nearly panicked for a minute, then figured it had to be the scent of the milk I’d given them, so I showed her the bottle and assured her that I was just helping and that they were, indeed, her babies.
Maybe because she was a bottle baby herself, it worked and she went back to loving and talking to them after giving the bottle a good sniff! Phew!

And just a pic of Coy and her wide load! Poor quality from cell phone in the dark, but still shows that she’s huge for her frame! Please, God, let it be twins and not a giant single 🙏

Now that they’re all settled in and I have a routine going, I’m getting antsy for her and Kit to lamb 😋


----------



## Baymule (Mar 19, 2022)

How come you won't keep the ewe lamb? Do you want to keep your flock the same size?


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 19, 2022)

Baymule said:


> How come you won't keep the ewe lamb? Do you want to keep your flock the same size?


I do have to keep the flock small. I don’t have enough fencing and housing, nor do I have the physical ability to manage much more than I currently have. 
I kind of don’t really want a white one either, though she is awfully cute 😂 


I also have to consider the financial side of things. We didn’t get any lambs last year and brought Coy in, so I really need to put a dent in their expenses this year. A nice triplet ewe lamb with Romanov/East Friesian heritage should help pay for some of their hay and grain from the last three years.
So far their only “income” is the credit for Foxy having Kit and the small credit I give them for their fleeces - hardly worthwhile, really, considering all the feed, hay, and bedding I buy - and all the stuff I still need and want for them.

I will have to see what Kit and Coy do before saying I won’t be keeping ANY ewe lambs this year though


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2022)

Are you sure you wouldn't want a pretty snowy white fleece to play with? She sure is a cutie! LOL 

I get it on having sales to help cover feed and expenses. With a pretty little girl like that, it sure ought to help.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 20, 2022)

Lamb pictures!
See @Baymule I already have Woolfie’s nearly white and Dingo’s white fleece to play with lol (But nice try, you wonderful enabler, you  )
Actually haven’t even begun to process Dingo’s from last year and still have plenty of Woolfie fleece left to do 






My bottle boy. Getting his usual 150-200ml top up courtesy of Woolfie 🥰



They were being just way too cute today ❤️


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2022)

They ARE awfully CUTE!!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 21, 2022)

Baby and I are sick with either a nasty cold/flu or covid. Cough, fever, runny nose, etc. Just never know what it could be these days 🙄 He’s currently doing better than me, thankfully 😅 
DH did all chores except for milking for me today since I’m not only not feeling well, but when I got up this morning, I stretched and something shifted wrong in my back. Good times.
He would probably do that part for me too if he knew how - or had any interest in learning how lol
Anyways, did a bunch of reading up on journals and my brain is starting to hurt, so I’m going to make myself a cup of tea and veg in front of the tv for awhile.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 22, 2022)

I’m just getting over the flu/Covid/crud myself. Tried OTC drugs, but it took antibiotics to knock it out. My chest hurt so bad I almost went to ER, probably had pneumonia too. Still have a nagging cough. Don’t mess around with this, take baby and you to doctor. 

Sounds like a trip to chiropractor would be a good idea for your back too!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 22, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I’m just getting over the flu/Covid/crud myself. Tried OTC drugs, but it took antibiotics to knock it out. My chest hurt so bad I almost went to ER, probably had pneumonia too. Still have a nagging cough. Don’t mess around with this, take baby and you to doctor.
> 
> Sounds like a trip to chiropractor would be a good idea for your back too!


Baby’s already back to normal. I’m doing a bit better today, so yesterday was probably the worst of it. Just residual cough and stuffiness to deal with…hopefully 😋

I’m so glad you’re on the mend! I hate being sick. That nagging cough can hang on for weeks 😣

Back to farm stuff, I think Woolfie’s lamb is going to end up huge! I’m starting to get less milk from Woolfie, so he’s probably stealing it all 😝
This pic probably shows best how big he is. He’s a good looking boy!

Looks like we have some nasty weather coming tomorrow, so with any luck it’ll prompt Kit and/or Coy to lamb. I want lambing done with so I can decide who is going where and when. I’m so impatient! I want to see if I get anything other than white 😂 

I felt Foxy’s condition today since she was looking a little thin. My poor Foxy lady. Those three are taking a lot out of her. She’s not in the worst shape, but I’ve been upping her grain to help her out. Another few weeks and they should start eating hay and creep and drinking some water which will take a lot of the pressure off of her. If the weather ever gets nicer I’ll start letting her out to graze what little grass has started to grow.
I kind of want to get her big boy side by side with Woolfie’s…see the difference. I didn’t find my scale, so I didn’t weigh them at birth, sadly. I had it in the house, ready to go, then baby was playing with it, so I put it somewhere safe. Of course now I can’t find it 😂


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 22, 2022)

"Safe" places are so safe you can never find them again until the need is past!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 23, 2022)

I have lots of safe places right now, brown cardboard boxes......... 

2 more to lamb! Lambing is always so much fun!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 23, 2022)

I am considering starting a list (I LOVE my lists) of the safe places where I put those important items I don't want to lose.  But I would need to put that list in a safe place . . . do you see where this is heading?


----------



## Bruce (Mar 23, 2022)

Yes!
Keep one copy in your underwear drawer and another in the safe deposit box 
Of course you'll need to remember where the first list is to see where you put the key to the box.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 24, 2022)

Did some house cleaning before I got sick, so now (thanks mostly to baby) it looks like I did nothing and have never done anything ever  
I have to laugh or I would cry. I’m at the recovery point where I’m struggling not to jump back into things and set myself back 
Baby came out with me to play with the lambs today while DH did the lions share of the work 🥰. We managed to get chores done in between rain storms. Stupid rain. It’s muddy enough!!!
Kitty came along too. She might’ve been in trouble if Foxy wasn’t consuming her grain. Foxy is a good mama who doesn’t like 4-legged interlopers around her littles 🥰


My little big man puts his own boots on now! Still isn’t talking, but knows enough sign and body language to communicate clearly enough. 
He LOVES the lambs! He squeals with excitement and pets them ❤️
He also feeds Dingo hay through the fence and puts hay/straw/sticks in everyone else’s water that I then get to fish out 

When I bring the supplemental bottle to the triplets, I try to make sure I work on taming up the little eweling. She’s coming around. The boys are the ones that want the bottle, so she usually hangs back. I don’t give much - if any - to the big boy, so the little boy with the dot on his head gets the majority and is the friendliest.

Foxy photo bomb 😂 but you can see the little dot on the eweling’s nose in the last pic 🥰 All the dots give me hope that Coy will have (a) spotted lamb(s). (I’m hoping for twin ewelings, obviously.)
Speaking of Coy, she still hasn’t dropped! Must not have caught on the first cycle. Kit seems closer, so hopefully soon. 
If the weather was better (oh, yeah, and if I wasn’t still recovering - see how my brain wants me to work?!?), she and Kit would both be getting their spring spa day - shave and a hoof trim 😆

DH also recently decided that he doesn’t want his ducks anymore, so they’re hopefully going this weekend. They literally just started laying too 🤦‍♀️ 
Oh well. Once they go we’ll be down to 5 chickens, 4 turkeys, and 5 adult sheep. (And it’s a full 5 sheep since they all look different 😉😂 )


----------



## Baymule (Mar 24, 2022)

I hope Coy has spotted twin ewes for you!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 24, 2022)

Coy, you sneak! I checked her this morning and thought her udder seemed a little tighter!!!! I’ll have to check on her more thoroughly in a bit since I have something to do shortly. Split twins, I think. The spotty one is, OF COURSE, a BOY!!! 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 24, 2022)

Sneaky girl!


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 24, 2022)

Congrats!! 😊😊


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 24, 2022)

That was a day and a half of busy! Holy! Decided I could handle chores on my own, so I powered through them. Thought that was enough for the day and I was done.
Nope! 😂 Silly me! Baby was wild and crazy all day and wanted me to go with him and pick him up for all his shenanigans. He’s a good 34lbs now, so not the easiest reps to do when you’re feeling weak from recovering from sickness and working.

Once he wore himself- and me -out, DH took him downstairs for them to nap together since DH was tired from all the gaming he’d been doing 😂🙄

Finally some peace and rest, right? Wrong!
Got a text for the ducks. Wanted to pick them up within the hour. Okay, good. Great. 
Slog out there with a little dog crate on baby’s wagon, get to the door of their run and a sound catches my attention. I freeze and wait. Sure enough a tiny voice is coming, not from Foxy’s triplets in the shed, but from the barn stall! Coy, what did you do? ❤️
Sure enough, there they were. Couldn’t spend time with them when I was expecting the duck people, so snapped a few pics, checked that their mouths were warm so they didn’t need immediate intervention (ducks be bleeped) and went to catch the ducks.
They were more cooperative than I expected and I slogged the wagon back through the mud to the house and posted the above while I waited.
They went.
Back out to check on Coy.
Little boy (  stupid boy genes getting all the cuteness) is up and active, has clearly been nursing and is much cleaner than little girl. Coy playing favourites?
Doesn’t seem like it, but little girl is crying and wants to stay lying down. Hm. Shock? Too long inside since boy probably was first out and she’s got meconium staining? Too tired/weak to find food source?
Don’t want to risk it. 
Went back to house for milking supplies and cornered Coy. She wasn’t happy, but I got a few mouthfuls out of her and transferred them through the bottle into little girl. Set her in recovery position and went inside just as baby was up from his nap.
Perfect 😮‍💨
Dinner, play, stories, etcetera, etcetera.
Finally he goes to bed and I go out to milk Woolfie and feed the trips.
Check on Coy and little girl is up and nursing 🥰 Still a little dirty, but better than nothing. Coy is now stomping at me and I know I have some work to do to earn her forgiveness for my offensive manhandling of her 
Now I can finally rest 😆



Oh, and if all that wasn’t enough, Woolfie’s giant ram lamb has decided that my visits to milk his mom are actually supposed to be play time for him, so he paws and jumps all over me 😝 😂


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2022)

I love it! Just when you think you can get some rest, Coy had other ideas. Congratulations on the twins. Sheep code-the cutest most spotty lambs are BOYS! He is adorable......


----------



## Bruce (Mar 25, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> She might’ve been in trouble if Foxy wasn’t consuming her grain. Foxy is a good mama who doesn’t like 4-legged interlopers around her littles


Maybe she figured out kitty isn't likely to attack something bigger (though not much!) that her?



SA Farm said:


> Coy, you sneak! I checked her this morning and thought her udder seemed a little tighter!!!!


Stealthy that one, you'll know to be on alert next time around.

DH raised the ducks to POL THEN decided he didn't want ducks?


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 25, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Maybe she figured out kitty isn't likely to attack something bigger (though not much!) that her?
> 
> 
> Stealthy that one, you'll know to be on alert next time around.
> ...


Kitty just hasn’t been around the sheep enough for them to be super comfortable with her. I know she’s been butted by Foxy before. She’s starting to show a bit of a bump from her valentine tryst, so I don’t want her hurt.

It’s possible Coy is just such a fuzzy caterpillar that I couldn’t feel or see through the wool enough to notice a drop…she’s pretty tiny! Perhaps there wasn’t enough room to drop?
Look how big my baby is compared to her 😂 Pretty sure Kitty would make her lambs look even smaller!



DH wanted the ducks because baby had a reaction to chicken and eggs for the longest time. Figured we’d get a few ducks just for the eggs just for him. Now that baby’s gotten over his reaction to all things chicken, we no longer need them.
DH was the driving force behind getting them, so when I was getting worried about them picking on my chickens, he just said, “sell them.” 
So I did 😋 (And, no, he wasn’t referring to the chickens 😉 )
My concerns were valid since two chickens that weren’t previously laying gave me an egg each today 😊


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 29, 2022)

I think I’m going to start separating Woolfie’s ram lamb at night. She’s no longer giving me much, if anything, so he’s stealing it all. If I pull him, he’ll demand more after I’ve milked her and her production should go up, right? 
I think that’s how it’s supposed to work 🤔

Foxy’s lambs are doing well, so I probably don’t have to supplement them anymore, but I don’t want to risk them going backwards either.
Tonight I will put the ram lamb in a dog crate inside Woolfie’s shed and see how it goes. 
I enjoy milking. It’s peaceful and relaxing once I get into the rhythm. My hands are finally used to the different workout too 😆

Triplets looking like they’re ready to take over the world while Foxy is just ready for a vacation lol


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2022)

Yes that is how it is supposed to work. Not from personal experience, but from what others have said.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 30, 2022)

It worked perfectly! I should’ve taken a picture of Woolfie’s udder this morning because it was fit to burst! 
Took 2 cups from her (and could’ve gotten a lot more), then let the ram lamb out to drink his fill.
I’m wondering if I should get as much as I can tomorrow, just to see how much I can get. 2 cups was just the beginning based on how tight she still was when I stopped.

Tried the milk again and it was good! Sweet and creamy - exactly what I was expecting. Much better than the first few tries 😆
Foxy’s trips were happy for the top up. I think I’ll keep supplementing them for another week or two, then the milk will be for the household.

I think my plan is to keep milking Woolfie for as long as she’ll let me. I’m curious to see how long she’ll produce for - especially after I wean her ram lamb.
Exciting lol

Still waiting for Kit to lamb. It’s looking like she didn’t settle or possibly didn’t cycle right away when I put Dingo with them in October. She’d better hurry up. I want lambing done so I can figure out my plans for sell/keep/butchering for the year.

Had Coy out to nibble what tiny bit of grass we have.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 30, 2022)

I haven’t ventured into milking sheep. I’ll live vicariously through you for now. LOL


----------



## Bruce (Mar 30, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> Tonight I will put the ram lamb in a dog crate inside Woolfie’s shed and see how it goes.


My guess was it is going to be loud, bring your hearing protectors


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 30, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> It worked perfectly! I should’ve taken a picture of Woolfie’s udder this morning because it was fit to burst!
> Took 2 cups from her (and could’ve gotten a lot more), then let the ram lamb out to drink his fill.
> I’m wondering if I should get as much as I can tomorrow, just to see how much I can get. 2 cups was just the beginning based on how tight she still was when I stopped.


Definitely milk her completely out before letting the lamb in with her.  The more milk you take from her the more she will make.  If you only take 2 cups in the am and the lamb starts to wean himself, you will see production drop off.  Is this a milk breed of ewe?  If so, she should milk well for at least several months.  Dairy goats will milk heavily for 10 months before drying up.  Your milk yield will change throughout that time in amount of butterfat but not in amount of milk as long as you keep milking on a 12 hour schedule and make sure to strip her out.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 30, 2022)

Thanks @Ridgetop I will milk her more thoroughly tomorrow! She’s not a milk breed, just a Texel mix meat mutt that I got as a bottle baby 3 years ago (my profile pic is of her).
My ram is 3/4 East Friesian, so I expect the next generation will be higher yield and hopefully longer lactation too.
I’m curious to see how long Woolfie will go. I know first fresheners dry off a bit sooner as well, so we shall see.
I’m doing pretty good with my 12 hr milking schedule so far. I’m hoping I can keep it up 😋


----------



## Baymule (Mar 31, 2022)

I bet that milk would make some yummy ice cream!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 1, 2022)

I’m working my way up to milking Woolfie out completely. Apparently my hand muscles were fine with milking out ONLY two cups at a time. I do four in a sitting and I’m sore lol
Got almost a full four cups (almost a litre) today, but miss thing decided she needed a drink halfway through her grain ration and moved, causing some to spill 🙄
Still plenty for the trips and a bit for the cat, so not a loss, really.

Kit’s still holding out on me! 

Wild babies lol


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2022)

Lambs are adorable and sure look like they are having fun. More milk! Thats wonderful, just tell Woolfie not to move!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 6, 2022)

Look what happened this morning!
Boy girl twins - girl is spotty 🥰
Have to really convince myself I can’t keep her.


----------



## Finnie (Apr 6, 2022)

A spotty girl?!!!  Of course you can keep her! 🤗

Isn’t that a rule?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 6, 2022)

Finnie said:


> A spotty girl?!!!  Of course you can keep her! 🤗
> 
> Isn’t that a rule?


You beat me to it! 

YES! Keep her! She is so pretty!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 7, 2022)

She is SO cute! DH is saying no, but I’m going to try to talk him into letting me keep her. Nobody get too attached (I say, mostly telling myself lol)!
Kit is my wild child and I love her fleece, so she would definitely make a good addition to my flock.
I’m going to keep working on DH. I have time to wear him down lol
I may have to compromise and sell one of my adult ewes…but I can’t imagine who I would be willing to part with.
It’s a dilemma. Hopefully DH will cave and I can keep them all…even knowing that it’s probably not the wisest thing to do 😝 
But look how cute! And these aren’t even very good pics!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 8, 2022)

Lamb party!

Kit and her two were supposed to join the party, but she was being a bit dense about things. Hopefully some more time bonding with her lambs will sort her out. She was running around sniffing at Foxy’s udder, paying zero mind to her lambs. They didn’t seem to mind, though, so 🤷‍♀️ Locked them back up and just had Foxy and Coy out and about with their pack of lambs lol
Woolfie’s not invited to lamb parties because she wants to beat them up. Foxy, Kit, and Coy all treat the lambs fairly well. Pushes away those that aren’t theirs, but they don’t whale on them like Woolfie does. Big jerk. 
So, my plan is to maybe sell Coy with her lambs if there’s interest and keep Kit’s ewe lamb. DH wants to call her Vulpix ❤️ At first he wanted to call her For Sale or Dinner, but I talked him down 😂 Actually, after talking him out of sale and dinner, he wanted to call her Nine-Tails, but I like Vulpix better. Call her Pix for short 🥰

Sheep (ewe) PRO/CON list to help me decide the future of my flock. Just scroll down to the next pic if you’re not interested 👍
WOOLFIE 
Pro - stands to milk, good size udder, large lamb, good mama, nice medium wool, nice conformation, holds her weight well, good feet, hasn’t needed to be wormed.
Con - too big and hard to handle, had a single lamb, mean to lambs, slow maturing, broke my stanchion.

FOXY
Pro - multiple lambs, good mama, good size udder, super soft wool, hasn’t needed to be wormed, easy to handle, good with lambs, fast maturing, mostly holds her weight well, good feet.
Con - hair in wool, extra teats, not the best conformation.

KIT
Pro - multiple lambs, super soft wool, hasn’t needed to be wormed, good with lambs, fast maturing, holds her weight well.
Con - hard to handle (not as hard as Woolfie), extra teats, not the best conformation (better than Foxy, though).

COYOTE
Pro - multiple lambs, good mama, good with lambs, fast maturing, holds her weight well, easy to handle, good conformation, good feet.
Con - too small, needed worming, somewhat coarse uneven wool, small udder, broke my barn door.

I’m thinking Coy will go this year, then Woolfie once I get a ewe lamb from her. Their cons (for me) are worse than their pros. But none of them are really bad. Even the extra teats aren’t really a bad thing - especially since they’re small enough that they aren’t in the way or causing problems.
Vulpix doesn’t have extra teats (none of the ewe lambs do) and her conformation (so far) seems pretty good. I’m definitely breeding up thanks to Dingo.

Apparently I needed a little fright this morning when I went to get hay 😝 


Kitty enjoys a daily bowl of Woolfie milk. Silly knocked up feline. Gotta make sure she’s spoiled like the rest of the animals 😋


And DS puts his own boots on now, mostly the right way, but sometimes backwards lol. Can’t believe how quickly he’s growing and maturing! 

Shark boots ooh ha ha.
(If you haven’t seen Finding Nemo, the above caption won’t make sense lol)


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 8, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> DH is saying no, but I’m going to try to talk him into letting me keep her.


Don't bother trying to talk him into anything since it will make him sutbborn.  Eventually he will like her since he will be able to tell who she is!  Also you can eventually tell him that colored sheep sell better.  LOL


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 8, 2022)

As to extra teats, it depends whether you are aiming for recorded grades in a breed that allows that type of registration.  

What breed are your sheep?  Did you ever decide?  If they have hair in the wool they possibly have some Katahdin or Dorper in them.  If you are really interested in wool sheep for spinning, you  need to find a purebred wool breed with good wool.  Otherwise, don't worry about the hair in the wool since you will be throwing it away if you shear. No market for fleece other than specialty ones.  There are also many degrees of wool on wool breeds ranging from fine wool breeds to coarse wool breeds.  When everyone wore wool clothing, the wool from various breeds would be classified by crimp, fine to coarse wool, etc. and graded in each classification. The various wool grades determined rice and the various types of wool were used for different uses.  The fine wools were for baby clothes, undergarments, and clothing to be worn against the skin, while the coarser wools were for outer garments, socks, and carpets since these coarser wools held up better to heavy wear.

If you are only interested in meat sheep, then the wool quality isn't important and in fact shearing costs may determine whether you go to a Katahdin or Dorper breed.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 8, 2022)

@Ridgetop 
Foxy is mostly Romanov, so the hair and rooing is normal for her breed. (Took me a while to do the research to find that out. I did initially think she had to be crossed with a hair sheep breed.) Her wool is lovely, just takes longer to pick the hair out. Not a dealbreaker when I don’t actually save much of hers to work with.
DH is in it for the meat. I’m in it for the trifecta - meat, milk, and wool, though my hands are not a fan of milking and a machine isn’t currently in my budget. 

I do the shearing myself, so that’s not a problem. I just do one every day or two when my back and the weather are good.

So, Romanov, Jacob, and East Friesian are now the largest known percentages in my flock. All have useable wool and good meat and milking potential. I have no interest in registering them or grading them, which is why I know the extra teats aren’t a big deal. Especially since they aren’t big enough to be a problem and aren’t being passed on thanks to Dingo. 

I plan to eventually make or buy coats for them to help make processing their wool easier for me and more appealing should I ever decide to (attempt to) sell any fleeces. Romanov, I believe, is the only wool that isn’t desirable for hand spinners. Mulch is nice to have, though, so it’s all good.

If I had the money and wanted to go registered, I would probably invest in Jacob, Icelandic, or Finn sheep. All are known for being (or at least have the potential to be) tri-purpose and are all in the approximate size that I seem to be liking. I also like the heritage/hardiness of those breeds, but! I’m on the fence about the horns…

Oh well. I have what I have and I’m doing my best to breed up and select for the best qualities for my wants/needs. Hopefully there are enough people out there with similar needs that I can sell extra lambs to counter some of the costs.
It’s been a long and expensive three years 😝

Are there other factors that I’m missing in my decision-making? I’m working towards better milk yields, no extra teats, and better conformation. I’m happy with the variety of wool types I have, but prefer the finer wool, so don’t want too many that have the medium-coarse type.

Oh, and if Woolfie doesn’t twin next year, she’ll be a cull ewe lamb or no. This was her first lambing, but she’s three, so…already borderline there. If she wasn’t helping me supplement Foxy’s trips, I would probably sell her over Coy this year. 

Or, I don’t know. Maybe I should sell them both and pick up a ewe lamb from one of the above breeds. 
I kind of like having a closed flock though…🤔


----------



## Bruce (Apr 9, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> Apparently I needed a little fright this morning when I went to get hay


Ah, a nice garter snake!! Not a fright, just a surprise 

My guess would be not having parasite resistance would be a big factor in the cull decision.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 9, 2022)

The cull decision is hard.  It is sometimes the lesser of two evils.  Let's face it, new stocks costs and some just not possible.  You'll work through!

That adorable ewe lamb -- yeah, keep!  If DH is picking names, he'll agree later.  Of course, she just may not sell. . Buyers are strange 🤣


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 9, 2022)

I think you have it figured out... Coy with the lesser quality wool, needing worming etc should go.  That's 3 gone?  Then any boys that will go in the freezer or sold...So you will be down a few AND either a few dollars contributed back to the feed fund, or meat in the freezer.... If Foxy doesn't do better next year she will go or become a milk sheep and used for that purpose besides her wool.... the lamb is a boy so will go one way or another...


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 9, 2022)

So it’s unanimous lol (DH agrees too).
Vulpix stays 🥰
Coy is up for sale with her two lambs. 
Woolfie gets another year to have more than a single, but does make for a surprisingly good milk sheep.
Foxy’s ewe lamb will be put up for sale once she’s closer to weaning along with at least one of the ram lambs.
I’ll be raising up 2-3 of the ram lambs for my own freezer (as well as some for family/friends).

Phew!
Good to have a plan! 

Eye candy 😍






And look how huge Woolfie’s chunky ram is! He’s cute with his crazy hair and smutty nose 😄 He has to be sent to the freezer though. I have a feeling he’d be a nasty-tempered adult ram. Foxy’s boys are much nicer.




They weren’t holding still enough to get a good pic and she looks bigger here than she is. I’m going to start shearing soon. Then he’ll really look big lol. Other than being crotched, Woolfie has a full year of wool on her.

So I got a bale of hay delivered the other day and it’s actually haylage! Woolfie wouldn’t eat it at first, but everybody else loves it. Good thing I still had/have enough hay to mix it with! I’m thinking another two weeks before they can go on pasture. 

My turkey hatching eggs are selling well, but nobody wants my Cochin eggs, oddly enough. Oh well. I think the Covid-induced chicken boom is over now that most people are going back to work.
I’m only slightly tempted to fire up my incubator and hatch the chicken eggs myself. I have two dozen sitting on my counter waiting…haunting me…lol jk
I might take them to auction. Get a few bucks for them myself and an amazing deal for anyone else. We don’t eat nearly enough eggs to need 3-4 a day.

I’m already getting Vulpix out every day and handling her. She likes snuggles. I handle her all over and intend to halter train her. She’ll also be trained to get her grain on the stand as I’m hoping to make her my official milk sheep one day.
(I handle the other girls too and have from the start…both just in case and because I don’t want to sell wild things.)

I think that’s it for interesting things around here for the moment. Mostly it’s just routine stuff.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 10, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> (as well as some for family/friends).


Can I be your friend?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2022)

Do you sell to individuals or take to auction? I found it so much easier to take to auction. I got more money by waiting to wean lambs, then selling separately from their mother. 

I cull for worm resistance. I have a couple of ewes that hit the level I call WHY AREN'T YOU DEAD? They have worm bloom during lambing and weaning, but they both have real nice lambs! Finally got a ewe lamb keeper out of one of them, so we’ll see how this goes.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 10, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Do you sell to individuals or take to auction? I found it so much easier to take to auction. I got more money by waiting to wean lambs, then selling separately from their mother.
> 
> I cull for worm resistance. I have a couple of ewes that hit the level I call WHY AREN'T YOU DEAD? They have worm bloom during lambing and weaning, but they both have real nice lambs! Finally got a ewe lamb keeper out of one of them, so we’ll see how this goes.


I try to sell individuals first with my animals, then take to auction if I don’t have any takers in a reasonable timeframe. 
I have yet to take any sheep to auction. Only one has left the property so far and that was to get chopped up into freezer-sized portions 😉 (Kit’s dad, Ramchop)
There is an auction house about 15 minutes away that does pretty much everything, so all my extras will end up going there if I don’t sell them privately. I haven’t been there in forever and can’t go now since I have no intention of buying and Covid has prevented the allowance of going just to watch, so I don’t know what kind of prices I could expect…


Bruce said:


> Can I be your friend?


You are totally considered a friend, Bruce! But I don’t think sending raw, possibly frozen meat through the mail would go very well 😂


----------



## Bruce (Apr 11, 2022)

I suppose


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 11, 2022)

There are rough days with farming where I think, why am I doing this? Why am I putting myself through all this pain and effort? Woolfie bowls past me when I need her to stand still knocking me down, Dingo thinks it’s a good time to “play” and I bruise my hand on his halter giving him what for, Kit decides to lie down on the ramp and I have to lift her up, etcetera etcetera infinity!
Then there are days like today. 
I had the three mamas out (Foxy, Kit, and Coy) with their 7 lambs. DH was sitting nearby and DS was walking along, picking up sticks and whatnot watching the lambs and mamas, occasionally one of the lambs would check him out and vice versa. 
The mamas contentedly munching on haylage or bits of grass while the lambs kick up their heels running and playing, the sun shining, the turkey Tom gobbling, the chickens grabbing for the grass and whatever else DS decides to shove through the fence….and it’s just…paradise. Worth every bit of the blood, sweat, and tears, every trial, every agonizing decision.

This is why I stick with it. These moments of pure joy. There are other reasons, of course, but they pale in comparison.

DS with Kitty and petting a tiny baby bunny at Grandma and Grandpa’s.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 12, 2022)

And it's why we all keep at it, even through bad times!! 

The good outweighs the bad.  Welcome to the club.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2022)

Yup, there are bad days in farming. I cry over losses and rejoice over gains. If I gave up because of hurt and sadness, then I would miss the joys. The joys far outweigh the hurts and I wouldn't give it up for anything.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 13, 2022)

Haven’t shared the wool stuff I’ve been doing lately. Chain-plying some Woolfie/EF wool and picking through Kit’s fleece from last year.


Need to get a wiggle on! Sheared Coy yesterday. Four more to go! Lots more wool to play with 😆 And my sister said she was gifted some Alpaca wool, so she’s going to give it to me to try out!

Why are the boys always friendlier? Kit’s boy just comes right up begging for pets while Vulpix hides behind her mum 🙄

Had the sheep out (it’s spring, this happens more and more lol) and the lambs were playing king of the hill with the haylage bale 😋

Shows that Vulpix is a pretty good size here next to one of Foxy’s triplets - about 3 week age difference.

I was looking at Woolfie’s boy and thinking that he’s freaking huge! DH found my hanging scale today, so I think I’ll try to weigh him soon. 
I looked back and found a pic of Woolfie with Dingo shortly after we got him, so he would’ve been around 3 months old.
Woolfie’s ram lamb in the first pic at 1 month old! The difference is even more extreme since Woolfie had been shorn before we got Dingo.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 13, 2022)

Alpaca wool! And you can mix it with the sheep wool, that will be real soft. What are you going to make? 

Playing lambs are so cute!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> And my sister said she was gifted some Alpaca wool


I have a lot of it, I'll trade you for some lamb


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 14, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Alpaca wool! And you can mix it with the sheep wool, that will be real soft. What are you going to make?
> 
> Playing lambs are so cute!


I never know what I might make 😂 I’m just going to make yarn and see what happens!

Playing lambs are the best! 


Got Foxy sheared this afternoon (pics above from this morning). She was going to get her usual pedicure as well, but she relaxed a bit too much when I put the shears away and I didn’t feel like holding pee legs or trimming pee toes 😝
My shears are dull already. I cleaned them, but they struggled with getting through Foxy’s fleece, so there’s no way they’ll even put a dent Woolfie or Dingo!
Gotta order new blades and look into getting these ones sharpened.

My Foxy lady. I can’t believe how much I love this sheep. She’s my girl. I would keep her as a pet before I’d ever sell her ❤️


Oh, quick behavioural question…what does it mean when a lamb squats when you pet it? Just like a submissive thing, I would assume? Coy’s daughter and Kit’s son both do it, so it’s got me curious 🤔


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2022)

No idea on the pet, squat and pee. 

Airborn lambs! You got some great pictures!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 15, 2022)

They don’t pee, just squat or crouch…it’s just curious since it’s different lambs from different moms. Even different genders. 
It’s not a learned behaviour since their moms and siblings don’t do it.
Curious 🤔
They both have the sweetest temperaments, so I was thinking it was a submissive behaviour. I remember Woolfie would kind of squat like that when I would handle her udder area when she was a lamb…still does it to a lesser degree when I milk her, so wondering if there’s a correlation for future ease of handling?
Wish I could keep them both to find out if my theory is correct 😆 
I’m definitely going to try to get the eweling sold to a pet/milking home. Maybe they’ll be nice enough to let me know how she does 😊


----------



## Bruce (Apr 16, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> what does it mean when a lamb squats when you pet it


They think they are hens and you are a rooster?


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 16, 2022)

I keep double-guessing my sheep culling choices. 😂 
I don’t think anything is written in stone until it’s done with me lol
Now I’m thinking about keeping Coy’s spotted ram lamb to breed to Vulpix and Woolfie. Vulpix since he’s smaller and should make for an easier lambing for her - especially if she has a single. Plus double the chances of super cute spots ❤️
Woolfie because I want a cute ewe lamb from her and think his smaller size would be beneficial to me for ease of handling.

I’m thinking these thoughts because Woolfie knocked me good again today. She’s so big and strong I can barely hold her unless she wants me to…like if I have food or am giving her good brisket scratches lol

I’m rethinking selling Coy too. For now. The deworming I gave her was the garlic recipe that I think Mike posted ages ago. 
She was just at the questionable point on the Famancha scale. I also think she had the wormload when I got her because she came from a place that didn’t do rotational grazing. She hasn’t needed it since, so…yeah. Double-guessing and rethinking my options and priorities a little at the moment.
Her uneven fleece could be because of my very questionable shearing skills 😆 
I mean, look at her neck 😝 


At least Woolfie was good with the lambs today. Finally figured the lambs are all old enough to get away from her, so she joined the free-ranging this afternoon…hence the problem trying to get everyone back in their respective houses without her 😮‍💨

Woolfie at the back, Foxy’s trips right behind her looking a little uneven  and Kit’s little boy trailing behind.

Vulpix and her brother aren’t nearly as cow-hocked as their mom. Yay 😁 


The eye-candy herself 😍



Future Shepherd? Maybe. He loves the sheep and lambs 🥰


----------



## Baymule (Apr 17, 2022)

As your ewes lamb, you get better sheep to pick from. Culling for the betterment of the flock is a hard decision. Sometimes you just gotta have some eye candy!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 17, 2022)

Clearly he needs a herder's crook!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 18, 2022)

This afternoon:



This evening:


Crazy weather. That’s a lot of snow for the middle of April - even for Canada. So gross. Glad I have plenty of hay still. Looks like it’s going to be yet another week before the sheep can go out full time. Though I still have to figure out how I’m going to arrange them! 

Kitty is due any day now. Waiting for her to disappear for a few days, then return skinny and starving! Then I’ll have to stalk her and find where she stashed them. 
I once had a barn cat I tricked into showing me her kitten stash by mewling like a kitten in distress lol. Worked really well, actually. I’ll have to try it again if Kitty tries to be sneaky 😁
I’ve had two cats in my life literally meow at my door in the middle of the night until I let them in so they could have their kittens in my room. One was a barn cat that had literally never been in the house before! That was kind of cool, actually.


I told DH that I couldn’t decide which sheep I wanted to part with and couldn’t I just keep them all? And he said “do what you want.”
I was happy for a sec, then asked what would happen if I was sick or something and needed him to take care of them.
“May the odds be ever in their favour.”
😂 I think that means I don’t get to keep them all. I don’t think they’d do that great as unsupervised free-range sheep


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2022)

Take him up on that!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 20, 2022)

I should! But I also need to keep things at a manageable level for ME. So, I’ll keep evaluating the lambs and ewes until I have a better idea of who’s best for me to keep.
Temperament is a big one for me. I really don’t have the physical ability to wrangle big bully sheep like Woolfie. Even Kit can be a lot some days - wild child. She’s a bit easier since I can manhandle her based on her size, but it’s not fun. I struggle with Woolfie and could easily get hurt with her. If she wasn’t a bottle baby obsessed with food, she probably would be gone already.
Foxy and Coy are my best girls for being handled. Dingo’s actually pretty good too.

Sigh.

I will decide by 12 weeks and the girls that don’t suit will be going - regardless of the cute factor. I want eye candy, but I have to be practical. So far, Vulpix is taking after her mother and is very standoffish 🥺 I might have to change my mind and sell her 😫…I mean, she’s manageable, but she’s not friendly. Not. At. All. The lambs were all running around and she would either stop and change direction or make a huge swerve around me…any of the other lambs will come right up, ugh.

The oldest boys are going to have to be weaned in the next few weeks. I’m considering separating Woolfie’s boy during the day as well and milking her twice a day while he’s slowly weaned off.
He’s huge and doing very well. I was right about his temperament too. He’s already challenging me!

What’s hilarious is watching Foxy’s oldest triplet boy run around trying to breed everything in sight! He even does the tongue blubbery thing 😂 

I got a pic of the squat thing Coy’s girl does while I was scratching her chest. She’s a sweetheart. So is Foxy’s trip girl. Actually Foxy’s trip girl comes when I call her. Stupid white sheep being nicer than the colourful pretty ones 😝


----------



## Bruce (Apr 21, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> This evening:


And you felt a need to share that with me overnight Monday????



SA Farm said:


> Stupid white sheep being nicer than the colourful pretty ones


Gotta find an edge somehow.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2022)

I usually have gorgeous spotty BOYS and plain white GIRLS. The genetics for color are there, but the boys are grabbing them first. 
I have a very friendly 1 1/2 month old ewe that follows me for scratches, chews my shoe strings, blue jeans, or shirt. She’s gone from friendly to pest, LOL. All white with a small patch of brown under one eye.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 22, 2022)

Alright, I think I have it sorted -or mostly sorted- out. I’m going to sell Kit, Woolfie, and their lambs. Keep Foxy’s rams to put in the freezer, keep her ewe lamb to be my future milking sheep (name TBD, but probably something fox-related…maybe Arctic? Lol). Keep Coy’s ram lamb to maybe breed Foxy’s ewe lamb, and he’ll probably end up in the freezer at some point.
Coy’s ewe lamb is the only question still…do I go down to 3 ewes or keep her to have 4? I’ll figure it out later. No rush on that, but I am leaning towards selling her at this point….might get a nice spotty one in a year or two that I’ll want 
I have a bunch of other sheep stuff to figure out too. My actual pasture isn’t nearly big enough to sustain my flock, so they’re mostly going to end up rotating in the dog kennels again (which I don’t mind at all. Still haven’t gotten our lawnmower repaired - who needs a lawnmower when you have sheep?). Need to figure out how and when to wean and a lot of it depends on when/if Kit and/or Woolfie sell.
My brain hurts 😝 Sooo many variables! I’m not going to list all the possibilities and give y’all headaches too. 

Kitty had her kittens either late Tuesday or sometime on Wednesday since I found them that evening. Wasn’t hard since she had them in the basement window well.
5 little fluff-balls - 2 black and white, 2 peach fuzz, and 1 tabby with orange.

Through the window when I first discovered them:

Opened the window and tucked a fluffy dog bed under so they weren’t on the stones anymore!




She hasn’t lost any condition either. I’m guessing it’s her daily intake of sheep milk. 
She’s a good mama 🥰

Today the sheep had me totally annoyed. Mostly at Woolfie…shocker, I know! She decided the neighbouring yard looked much nicer than our yard, so she went walkabout and wouldn’t come back when I called her Even the grain bucket wouldn’t entice her back, so DH picked up a fallen branch and herded her back.
DH and I both agree that if we can’t find a good home for Woolfie, we’ll keep her. She’s a giant jerk, but she’s a good giant jerk lol
We definitely agree that she’s too nice to eat, so we won’t be taking her to auction, either. Kit may go that route if I don’t find her a home in good time. I hope not, but don’t have as much of an attachment to her.

Got my shear blades ordered. Had to order another set of hand shears as well since I can’t find my other set for the life of me! I have to stop putting things in “safe” places.
It’s becoming more of a problem lately since I can’t use my normal spots thanks to DS! He’s very good at dragging chairs around to get to places he can’t reach on his own, so I have to be creative…something that doesn’t work well with my crappy memory!
I did find my staple gun and hanging scale though…okay, okay, DH found them, but I helped! 😏


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 22, 2022)

A box with a hasp and padlock for the sheep stuff... all in one place.  No chance he can get into it... no having to remember where it is.... The other stuff.... a locked cabinet????


----------



## Bruce (Apr 23, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> I did find my staple gun and hanging scale though…okay, okay, DH found them, but I helped!


By saying "I don't remember" when he asked "Where did you last use them?"


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2022)

Keep the ewe lamb!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 23, 2022)

Bruce said:


> By saying "I don't remember" when he asked "Where did you last use them?"


Maybe


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 30, 2022)

A few days ago, I noticed Foxy had a tiny bit of swelling on one of her teats. The next day, her udder was crazy full and she was kicking off her lambs.
It’s the right teat, so hardly visible, but nice udder, right? I think the attachments could be a bit better, but still pretty good. It’s the front udder attachment that seems to be a bit lacking.


Woolfie has tiny teats, which is one of the reasons I think my hands get so sore. But her attachments are, I think, excellent. (I’ve mostly learned what to look for from reading/seeing pics of goat udders on here, so I could be way off.)

Anyway, looks like one of Foxy’s lambs gnawed on her teat. Like, three little cuts in a row. I pulled the boys and milked her out enough to make her slightly more comfortable and make sure she didn’t have/doesn’t develop mastitis. Hopefully she dries off okay. Her one ram lamb (the sweet bottle boy) went to his new home today. He’ll be a pet, yay! I wasn’t sure I could eat him, honestly. He was so cute and sweet! Glad he’s got a good home 😊

Waiting to hear from a hay guy regarding a few small bales. If it falls through I could get another bale of haylage. My grass is finally growing, but I’d like to give it a bit longer to really establish itself and I only have a few days of haylage left. DH also has plans for next week, so they’ll need to be inside while we go out.
More feed it is 😋

Other than the little ram who went today, there’s been little to no interest on my ads. Almost had a really nice group sold, but they decided they didn’t want to shear, so they’re looking into getting hair sheep instead. Don’t blame them. That’s the direction I initially wanted to go in for the same reason back in the day.

Had Dingo out the other day and he was a perfect gentleman. He also proved that the ground is still a bit soft for full time grazing since he turned his kennel into a mud pit! The other reason to give the grass/ground another week. Ugh, such a late spring!

Gotta shear him soon. Look at that beautiful fleece 😍


I think that’s about it. DH is out golfing today, but I’m hoping it’ll still be nice and light enough out that I can get Woolfie shorn when he gets home.

Kittens are doing so good 😍🥰


----------



## SA Farm (May 20, 2022)

It’s been a bad week. The kind where DH and I are staying up most of the night waiting to sss.
Most of the animals are just fine. Queen went broody and is sitting on 6 turkey and 10 chicken eggs (appropriately staggered). One of the other two turkey girls are thinking of joining her, but I don’t have anyplace to put her, so I’ve been chasing her off the nest everyday and hoping to keep her disuaded. 
Chickens are fine. Laying fairly well. I actually need to give some eggs away since I’m sitting on 4 dozen! Some need to be washed first since they were either laid in the run or during really mud/wet times.
I’ve been keeping Kit and her lambs inside since her lambs are spoken for. They’ll be leaving the first week of June, so will be weaning them shortly to make sure they’re doing good on their own before heading to their new home.
Kit isn’t up for sale right now since no one seems interested and I don’t really want her to go by herself. Thinking of maybe trying to sell her as a bred ewe in the fall…or sending her to freezer camp…haven’t decided for sure yet.
Dingo’s the only one left to shear, but we’ve been getting too much rain to get him done yet. I’m keeping an eye on the weather and waiting for the opportune moment.
I have to remember to wear lots of mosquito repellent when I am ready so I don’t accidentally shear myself in an attempt to get the darn things away from me. Getting Kit done was bad enough - I hope to remember my struggles so I get them shorn earlier next year…before the mosquitoes come out!


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2022)

SSS? I know one of those stands for SHUTUP, but what are y’all SSS’ing?


----------



## Mini Horses (May 21, 2022)

Shoot, shovel, shut up.


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Shoot, shovel, shut up.


I know that!!! Just wondering what the first S is pointed at. LOL LOL


----------



## SA Farm (May 24, 2022)

Dogs. They get bad around here when they pack up and go on spree killings 
Had various packs through here before. They’re why my birds can’t free range and I use heavy duty skirted dog kennels. Had them even get through that now and then. We do what we can, but it’s not always enough 😥


----------



## Baymule (May 26, 2022)

At our place in Lindale, I was adamant about fencing in the whole place, to keep our dogs IN and everybody else's OUT. It was a pain to open/close the front gate, but well worth it. If I can EVER get closed on the new place, the same thing will apply. I can't stand people who, just because they live out in the county, let their dogs run loose.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 4, 2022)

Internet has been awful the last few weeks! Really need a better provider, but no such thing exists around here at the moment.
Weather’s been decent, so getting lots of work done lately. Garden now includes 3 Concord grape vines and a blueberry bush. I use old tires as planters and have them against my chicken pen so they will have the benefit of the bugs and shade…plus eventually any grapes or berries that fall 

My apple tree is doing well and we’re planning to put in at least one more fruit tree this year. Cherry and/or pear, most likely.
Got a bunch of rain earlier in the week and managed to get Dingo mostly shorn before it arrived. I couldn’t get his huge butt up onto my stand, so just tied him to the front of it and did what I could until he got bored and stated head butting it 😝 
Next time I get him out, I’ll finish him up and trim his toes.

Just today we finished putting up one of the new kennels we bought for sheep rotation. We have enough now to finish fencing off a large area with a shed out back, so that will help with housing options. We’ll now have two full kennels to rotate in the yard. I just need to figure out how to split up the 8 sheep. I’m hoping Dingo will be nice and I can keep him with the grow-out boys to have two groups of 4. I know it can work depending on the dominant ram’s temperament, so I’ll give it a try and see if it works. I’m thinking I’ll throw the three boys in, then bring in Dingo and watch that they don’t get (too) beat up.

Kit’s two lambs should be picked up tonight and we’ll be down to just freezer and keeper sheep.
The pack of dogs haven’t been back. I’m both relieved and annoyed since I really wanted to put them six feet under. They’d managed to rip off Coy’s tail (she still has a few inches and is recovering nicely) and do enough damage to her ewe lamb and Woolfie that the two were put down. We salvaged what we could of Woolfie’s meat.
The huge lamb front left is Woolfie’s boy. He’s two days older than Foxy’s lambs to his right! I think he’s even bigger than Foxy at this point!

The kittens are growing fast and Kitty is an excellent hunter, bringing them chipmunks, baby squirrels, rabbits, and birds! They’ll grow up to be excellent mousers at this rate!

Queen’s hatch is due tomorrow. I’m seriously considering selling my turkeys and just having sheep and chickens. I might keep Queen, but the other 3 will go, bringing me down to 6 birds total. DH might get pheasants again one of these years, but I’m happy to downsize to just the chickens and my turkey incubator for the moment.
I think that’s pretty much it for updates for now. Hopefully the weather will stay nice and we can continue to get lots done 😊


----------



## Baymule (Jun 4, 2022)

I’m so sorry about Woolfie and the lamb. That is so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 4, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I’m so sorry about Woolfie and the lamb. That is so wrong on so many levels.


Thanks…it was just awful. Like something out of a horror movie. I obviously wasn’t up to talking about it right away. I was looking for a home for Woolfie that would be better suited to her than here. Definitely not how I wanted her to go…and I was really excited to keep Coy’s daughter 😥 Evil dogs. I hate them so much 

We did some work on the sheep rotation kennel, adding plastic siding so they can’t be caught through the links. (We wanted crazy carpets, but could only find this plastic-like stuff, but it should still work.) Where we want the air to move through, we wove privacy slats and zip tied them on. I’ll try to remember to get a pic tomorrow. I’m still thinking we’ll add some more to it since there are only 2 sides completely done, but it’s a good start to make it safer while still keeping it light enough to be mobile. We bought enough of the plastic panels for the other kennel as well. Just need more of the privacy fence stuff.

Kit’s lambs went to their new home tonight, so that’s good. I’m debating between keeping Kit for another year, sending her to freezer camp, or trying to sell her again. I had her posted for a few weeks with zero interest, so 🤷‍♀️ I think when people see an adult for sale, they assume something is seriously wrong with them, so they either lowball or don’t bother.
Literally the only things “wrong” with Kit is the extra teats and the more-skittish-than-I-personally-want temperament. Even with that she’s not that bad - hence the debate.

Anyway, we’ll figure it out. Hopefully I’ll have pics of freshly hatched chicks and poults to share tomorrow too 🐣


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 5, 2022)

7 little fluffs so far. 4/6 poults 3/10 chicks. Could be more coming, they’re only just due today.


What we’ve done on the kennel:


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 5, 2022)

Loose, mean dogs!!. They are SSS bait.  Very sorry for those losses.  Not fair!


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 6, 2022)

Now we’re talking! Looks like 6/6 poults (there’s one by the waterer) and at least 8/10 chicks ❤️



Most of the chicks are Easter Eggers from my Lavender Ameraucana hen and my Splash Cochin roo. Two of the eggs were pure Cochin. We’ll see what we got later. For now, they just belong to Queen. I’ll be selling them all eventually.
The rest of the turkeys might go to their new home on Wednesday and we’ll really just have chickens, sheep, and Queen with her brood. I hope the chickens will be enough companionship for her once her brood is gone…


----------



## Baymule (Jun 6, 2022)

What a pretty bunch of chicks!


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 8, 2022)

Robins have taken up their usual residence on the porch despite Kitty being in close proximity. It’s been working for them so far.

Dingo still needs to get his pants trimmed off, but he’s looking good otherwise. (Yes, I’m wearing pajamas and barn boots lol, it’s all the rage  ) What amazes me is how freaking huge he is. He’s pretty much up to my hip and I’m not short.



I’m just glad he’s such a good boy. I’m careful and intend to stay that way, but it’s nice not having to fend him off every minute. He walks with me and eats, loves his treats and brisket scratches, and for the most part knows better than to try any funny business.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 9, 2022)

A calm ram is a wonderful thing. Nice to have one that isn't trying to pulverize you into dust. Like the outdoors fashion show!


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 12, 2022)

I can’t believe the kittens are six and a half weeks old already! Kitty finally called/carried them out of the window well, so they’re hanging out around the house now.

Also got the boys together in their bachelor pad. Girls are in another kennel. Dingo didn’t even feel the need to do more than push the little guys around - no ramming at all! What a boss!
This was just before they were moved, obviously. It’s nice to only have to move them 3-4 times instead of 5-6 times a day.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 15, 2022)

Holy moly it’s hot out there! Supposed to be as hot or hotter tomorrow, then thunderstorm and cool off. So, the usual summer weather.
Trying to get DH to get the pool fixed up. It’s a 16’ soft-sided pool (basically a really big kiddie pool). I want to get a little pit dug, then sand it, then put the pool on that since last year all the roots and every little bump in the ground was annoying. 
Maybe after the storm I can convince him to get started on it 😊
Last year we had it up before the grass was  even close to high!

This year he’s slacking! That’s okay. I’ll keep nagging him until it gets done 😉

Nothing else exciting going on. Summer boring routine has begun, I think, now.
Feed, water, move sheep, hide from the heat. Hide from the bugs. Water and weed garden. Repeat until fall 😋


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 21, 2022)

It’s been a little bit of time again. All is well. I did decide to sell Foxy’s ewe lamb, so I’m down to 3 girls: Foxy, Kit, and Coy. Go figure 🤷‍♀️
I have four boys right now, but three are going to be off the feed bill one way or the other this fall.
Kittens have all found new homes except the one my MIL and baby wanted to keep.

Plants have needed water all summer, but they’re thriving, so it’s worth the extra work.

Baby boy is going to be 2 next week. I might have to start calling him DS now 🥹


----------



## Finnie (Jul 21, 2022)

That’s a beautiful day lily. Does it have a name?


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 21, 2022)

Beautiful pictures as always.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 23, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> Baby boy is going to be 2 next week. I might have to start calling him DS now 🥹


Yes I believe you will!


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 28, 2022)

Finnie said:


> That’s a beautiful day lily. Does it have a name?


No idea. My mom planted it for me and now she can’t remember the variety 😂


----------



## Finnie (Jul 28, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> No idea. My mom planted it for me and now she can’t remember the variety 😂


Oh, that happens 😄


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 31, 2022)

I’ve got an order in for some hay for the end of August. 4 round bales. Also hoping to rent a truck to get some square hay and straw bales fairly soon. With how dry it’s been and still is, I’m worried hay will sell out faster than normal this fall, so I don’t want to wait until October/November like I usually do — even if I won’t need it until December.
Though if it stays this dry, I might need it earlier 😳 I’m hoping once my 3 grow-outs are gone, things will be a little less stressful. Right now the boys are eating down brush and weeds way out back in an area that’s never been grazed before while the girls are touring the yard for only the second time. Between a late spring and a dry summer, it’s been interesting to manage them.
There’s not much growing at any real speed. Need rain! Thank goodness for weeds though lol
The boys stuffing their faces with mostly goldenrod, brush, and a little bit of grass and other weeds I don’t know the names of. They don’t leave much, but there is one bush type they don’t like. I’m just happy they have some green to demolish!


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 5, 2022)

Two days of rain! Yay! It seems to be done for the time being and there are no puddles or anything left just a few hours later. The ground is still hard after all that too which tells you how badly we needed it. Forecast is calling for an off-and-on chance of more over the next four days, so we’ll see what more we get, if any.
Turkeys went to their new home this morning, so we’re officially turkey-free. It was sad to see them go. I’ll miss having them, but DH lost interest in wanting to send them to the freezer and I didn’t want to keep doing the work just to fill someone else’s freezer for little to no return, so we made the mutual choice to sell them. 😕 
Entire barn will now be sheep territory which will be nice. More room for them and their lambs and whatnot.

I’m looking into a tannery to take my lambskins to when we butcher this fall and I’m also considering sending off some wool to be processed. I’m falling way behind! I think if I have all the white fleeces (to start with at least) taken in and processed into batts, I can dye and either spin or sell from there. We’ll see what the pricing is like and go from there. I will probably wash and skirt them more heavily first to make it a little more cost effective.
I counted and I have 10 garbage bags full in my basement 😂 I have more upstairs that I’ve been working on, so that’s a lot to do. Too much for me to do alone. If I could find a fibre friend, I would probably be more motivated, but I only know people who would want yarn, not raw fleeces.

So, my little farm is shrinking more and more, but with the way things are going, it seems essentials are probably best to pare down to. Chickens for eggs and meat, sheep for milk, meat, and fibre. Add some extra bonuses like fertilizer, pest control, lawn maintenance, and a few extras to sell now and again in there and they’re worth their keep.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 5, 2022)

No point in feeding mouths that are not going in the direction you need. I think you are showing great wisdom in paring down the “herds”.


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 7, 2022)

My Mom is a genius. So, we’ve tried growing corn here before and the birds (crows and the like) always get to it if the raccoons don’t.
The turkey pen is huge and covered. Nothing bigger than a robin getting in there, so Mom suggested I plant corn in there next year. I think I’m going to give it a go. This fall I’ll put compost down, plant in the spring (corn on the inside, squash on the outside) and once everything is established I can put the chickens inside to weed since I already have the turkey door available into what will be a lambing stall. But the stall will be empty by then, so it’s perfect! 
Hopefully 🤞
In case it isn’t obvious, my Mom is the gardener in the family. But I really love the idea of growing stuff that’s low maintenance and good for the household and the animals, so I’m trying to develop more of a green thumb.

In other news, my poor rams have discovered a large patch of poison ivy 🫤 They won’t touch it—which is probably for the best (and I don’t blame them one bit!) Any suggestions on getting rid of it? DH wants to burn it, but I believe the roots are too deep for that method to be effective…not to mention the danger of the oil from the plants getting in the smoke.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 7, 2022)

No! Don’t burn it! If you breathe the smoke, it will land you in the hospital. If you get in the smoke, it will blister your skin. Burning is bad! 

Poison it. Fence it off with cow panels to keep sheep out, and spray it. Then take it up once it’s dead and put in trash bags. Wear long sleeves, gloves, long pants, protective clothing. Bathe immediately in a tub with a cup of Clorox in it. Leave it fenced, it will come back. You can spot spray it the next time. 

I’m not much of one to use poison, but I HATE that stuff!


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 7, 2022)

I have poison ivy along the deck ....RIGHT where my LILAC BUSH IS..... DO NOT WANT TO KILL THE LILAC..... any ideas??? all the poison things I read for killing the poison ivy say woody plants... that will kill the lilac....


----------



## Baymule (Aug 7, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> I have poison ivy along the deck ....RIGHT where my LILAC BUSH IS..... DO NOT WANT TO KILL THE LILAC..... any ideas??? all the poison things I read for killing the poison ivy say woody plants... that will kill the lilac....


Haz-mat suit and pull it up!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 7, 2022)

Goats.  They "seem" to like leaves and not have reaction to them.  Defoliation and it dies.  I can assure you it works on blackberries....and I have no poison ivy....or roses


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 8, 2022)

I was hoping not to have to spray, but spray it I will. Thanks for the confirmation @Baymule

I believe there are some sprays like round up that you put on the leaves and it gets drawn into the roots to only kill the plant the poison gets on. That’s probably what I’ll use and might work for you too @farmerjan

@Mini Horses Poison Ivy roots are too deep for just removing the leaves to be effective, unfortunately. Even if you dig or pull it up it often will return the following year. I never had my goats on a patch, but everything they ate, my sheep do too (and are actually less picky about feed for the most part), so I wouldn’t count on them being willing to brave eating it lol


----------



## Bruce (Aug 8, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> DH wants to burn it,


WHAT BAY SAID!!!

NEVER burn poison oak or ivy. Sounds like you have a good plan


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 9, 2022)

Today DH is off to the shop where his friend works to get some stuff done on our car. DH is a mechanic, but we don’t have a garage or lift—anything big like that we don’t have here—so he still has to take it in.
Then we’re off to pick up some poison for the ivy. It rained last night and finally kicked the humidity, so perfect time to get it sprayed as it goes into a grow cycle with the rain (pull that poison into the roots and DIE! Muhuhahaha) while we won’t expire from the heat.
I have a huge list of things I want to get done this week, but right now I want to pat myself on the back for ordering hay when I did. Hopefully the people I ordered from come through because hay prices are skyrocketing as feared/expected. Really need that hay at the prices listed when contacted, not the prices that are starting to happen. I have paid less than 300 for plenty of hay for the winter (and that’s including delivery). As it is this year is looking like well over 500, so I would really be happy if I’m not forced to find new providers that will (at this rate) put my hay cost closer to 800.
My sheep finances are red enough as it is 😝 I’ve still got some credit coming for them when I put the rams in the freezer, but I don’t think that’s going to dent it much.
I don’t have my sheep to make money, but it would be awfully nice if they would at least break even in credit if not cash 
Anyway, enough ranting. I’m in an oddly talkative mood this week 😂 
To make up for it, some girly squish faces and group shot 🥰 (I squished Foxy too, but she was too close to the camera for a good still shot.)


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 11, 2022)

Cooler weather this week means I’m in work mode. 
Most of the summer is either too hot or too buggy for me to get much done, so when it’s cooler like this week, I do as much as I can—cleaning out pens, building, repairing, filling holes/low spots, pulling weeds/weed whacking, digging trenches for fall rain, and so on and so forth. 
Loads and loads of work to be done. It’s taking much longer these days since DS is at the point of “helping” me, so he has his own little shovel and tries to dig in the garden or muck the barn alongside me while I try to get the work done, help him get his own mission accomplished, and keep us both from injury. Not an easy feat!

He’s still not talking other than “Mom, Mom, Mom” or “Dad, Dad, Dad” but he knows enough sign language to get by and is very physically demonstrative.
I’m guessing some docs would consider him autistic or whatever crap they can come up with, eh @Ridgetop  😂 
Of course, rather than freaking out, my reaction to doctors panic-inducing fear-mongering is my firm (because of my experiences with them) belief that doctors are morons and DS is developing just fine.
(Don’t worry, I know doctors are important. We do go regularly and use them for what they are good for with much gratitude expressed for their expertise.) 

Well, back to work. I’ll try to get some nice pictures again soon. Maybe of the chickens since I haven’t shown them off for a while 😁


----------



## Baymule (Aug 11, 2022)

Brilliant Mom, that you are! Doctors are taught to be pill pushers. Children in this country are over medicated. Good for you.


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 13, 2022)

I’m debating the wisdom of my ways today. Yesterday I worked my butt off and now I’m sore, but I keep thinking about all the work that needs done and am probably going to do at least a few things instead of resting the way I should.
I can always rest tomorrow, right?
And I’m technically resting right now, right?
That should be enough…right? 
I have a teeny tiny dent in my to-do list, so I made sure to add a few more things today. You know, just because I can’t possibly actually FINISH a list. Ever.
DH says I’m crazy. I’m inclined to agree, but only because I’m in the group of good crazy—or so I tell myself 🤔

Anyway. Got some of the yard cleaned up (okay, started to, it’s not spotless) some sheds cleaned out, garbage disposed of, and poison ivy sprayed since there’s a big enough area that it’s taken me a few days to get all I can find. I spread out a huge tarp that I was using to cover the haylage I had for the sheep in the spring and am cleaning the leftover crud from that away.
Then I figured I wasn’t getting enough done and hand sheared that awful matted mess off of Foxy. She seems much happier ❤️

And Dingo says hello 👋 He’s so sweet-natured. So glad I have him ❤️


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2022)

Foxy is a smooth, svelte gorgeous girl! 
Hi Dingo! He looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 17, 2022)

Starting to get back into working some wool lately. It’s starting to get hot again, so a few more things outside today (weed whacking mostly) and I’ll probably be inside more for a bit. Good time to play with some wool 😊
I was debating about sending my wool away to be processed, but since it’s going to be a continuous thing for me, I decided to look into some equipment to help me out rather than send it away. I don’t want my wool completely stripped of lanolin like a mill would do, so I’m going to pick up a drum carder on Friday and am thinking about getting or making a picker (a box with angled nails that pulls the wool apart and drops the vast majority of VM). 
So, there’s all that on my mind, but I promised chicken pics, so that’s the main reason I logged in 😋


There are only 5 of them. Three Cochin, one Ameraucana, and DH’s Silkie/Speckled Sussex hen.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2022)

I’m fascinated by wool. There is a reason why I don’t have wool sheep. 
1. I’d have to learn to shear them
2. I’d have to learn the whole processing of the wool. 
3. Buy a spinning wheel 
4. Learn how to spin
5. Learn how to crochet 
6. Learn how to knit
7. Give wool gifts at Christmas-terrible copies of actual useful items
8. My family would avoid me

You see where this is going?


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 17, 2022)

Shearing is not that hard.  The equipment is expensive.  You need a sheep shearing head on a big clipper and lots of blades in various sizes.  You use 2 blades on the clipper to shear and the blades dull about every 3 sheep.  The blades cost $10 each to have sharpened (last time we did it about 6 years ago).  So every 3-4 sheep you are paying $20 in blade sharpening costs.  The wool doesn't dull the blades but because the wool is full of lanolin the fleece gathers all kinds of dirt in it and the dirt dulls the blades.  Oh, and you also need blade wash and blade cooler spray to lube the blades.  And be careful when taking off the whole fleece since those blades will take off a teat or castrate your ram by accident.

Processing is harder than shearing.  You have to make a carding table which is basically a large table with a screen on it that allows the bits of straw and foliage to fall through as you pick them out of the fleece.  Getting the fleece ready for processing takes time.  THEN you have to wash the fleece with dish soap to cut the grease.  If the water is too cold the lanolin won't come out and the fleece stays greasy, too hot and you felt your wool.  Much easier to send it for processing which is very expensive!  But easier and it comes back nicely carded into batts ready for spinning.  

*Spinning wheels* come in all sorts of sizes and shapes.  Some are easier to use and some are harder and you won't know which is which until you have bought a few.  $$$$$  They are also large items that will need to find a large space in your house.  That won't be a problem since you will need a room just for all the batts of wool which really do take up a lot of space.  The spinning wheel can fit in a corner of that room.  If you fall in love with spinning (some people do) you will probably have several wheels anyway, so just figure on a room just for the batts, yarn, and wheels.

Spinning is not as easy as you would think.  DH was much better than I was.  My yarn was very lumpy.  After sighing in exasperation over my bad spinning my teacher kindly referred to it as "art wool".  Spinning also takes a long time to spin enough yarn to actually make something.  And the problem with wool yarn is that it is - well,* wool* - *which has to be washed in cold water and can't go in the dryer.* Think about that expensive wool sweater my sister borrowed without my permission and washed in hot water.   No, let's not think about that.

Once you have the yarn, you may want to dye it.  Many spinners will tell you about "natural" dyes from leaves, berries, etc.  They will insist that these natural plant dyes are the only way to go.  They will go on and on about the wonderful colors that can be obtained from weeds, berries, bugs (not kidding here) and insist that this is the best thing to use.  This is just a way to make you feel inferior since the colors from natural plant dyes are *ugly*.  Imagine a pretty color of paint and then dump some brown paint into it. Those are the colors you get with "natural plant dyes".  In addition, these "natural plant dye" fanatics will insist you will go out in fields and try to gather the stuff yourself.  These "natural weeds, berries etc. are only to be obtained miles from the road in a large field covered with stickers and thorns.  If you decide to use commercial dyes, you will not be a bona fide "natural" wool spinner.  Instead, you will be a pariah among the wool spinning crowd.

Once you finally have your yarn (in a year or two), you have to either weave, knit or crochet something with it.  If you weave you need a great big contraption called a *loom*.  $$$  For this loom you will need to add a room to your house.  The benefit of the loom is that you can weave cloth which you then can sew into garments.  And you will need the extra space in this "loom room" for more yarn and wool.  

If you decide against weaving, you need to get knitting needles or crochet hooks.  And learn to use them.  They come in all sizes and you will have to know what size you need. In addition there are other things like sizing gauges, things that look like safety pins to mark certain spots where you change stitches, and stuff that is unrecognizable.  Don't worry though, there are lots of knitting patterns - all of which say stuff like 35kn, 4p, 23tsk   4ko, etc.  These patterns are incomprehensible to anyone who has not got a degree in knitting.  I can knit and crochet.  Sadly, my crochet turns into a bowl so I can only make dolly hats. I can do 4 stitches in knitting, knitting on, knit, purl, and knit off.  I can make blankets, slippers, and I learned to use 4 needles and make socks.  I can only make tube socks since I never learned to turn the heels.  I made DH a pair of socks, but they were so small that his toes would barely fit in the top.  I gave them to my youngest daughter who is only 100 lbs.  Then I made much larger ones for DH.  They fit and he was properly appreciative, but he hid them somewhere so he didn't have to wear them.  

I promised my family that I would make them all something for Christmas but they took my knitting bag and I didn't find it for several years.  They gave it back when I had to knit baby blankets for the newest infants.  However, now that I have knitted a blankie for all my grandchildren including the 14 year old boy who was polite but confused to be gifted a baby blanket, I am knitting smaller baby blankets to donate to the abused women's home.  I find knitting to be very calming, so I knit my way to Texas and back several times a year.  Yarn has become expensive though.  

To end this story, I sold my Dorsets (whose wool spun very well) and bought White Dorpers.  We love lamb meat.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 18, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I’m fascinated by wool. There is a reason why I don’t have wool sheep.
> 1. I’d have to learn to shear them
> 2. I’d have to learn the whole processing of the wool.
> 3. Buy a spinning wheel
> ...



What’s the problem? I don’t see a problem here. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 18, 2022)

For ME...I could not deal with wool sheep.  Nope.  To much matted mess for me.  I come from a world of slick coated animals -- winter hair is the most I want.  For those who like woolies, I'm good with that.  😁. Just not my thing.   Besides, I don't knit. 🤣

Appears it saved me some money and space over the years.  👍.  My sewing machines are enough to deal with.  We won't talk about fabric buys. 🙄🤫


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 18, 2022)

I didn’t think I wanted to deal with wool or learn the whole shearing and processing stuff either. When we got our original girls, we were SUPPOSED to just get a few to raise for the summer and put in the freezer, but, of course, they were my bottle babies and GIRLS so we kept them. And they were woolly, so I had to learn all the things.
It wasn’t until I was bored and needed something to do that I decided to give processing a fleece that was already over a year in storage a shot to see if I liked it.
Shockingly, I did!
I spin with a drop spindle, so not too much space there. The carder I’m getting is a smaller version, so shouldn’t take up so much space, though a bit more than the dog brushes I was using 😂 
Most of the space taken up so far is bags and bags of various stages of processing. Bags of raw wool, bags of skirted wool, bags of washed wool, bags of picked wool, bags of waste from picking, and bags of rolags ready for spinning 😵‍💫 I don’t have too much yarn done or in storage, really, but I have a completed hat! I crochet and never use patterns, so that makes it both easier and more complicated lol. I’ve made plenty of hats, scarves, throws, the occasional full-sized blanket, and a few odds and ends—like egg baskets and the like. (From yarn I bought, of course. Don’t have to do that anymore lol)
I do a lot of the work outside on the porch (sometimes I have help lol) and store most of it in the basement.


I just finished a skein of Coy wool and have one more to spin up to finish her first fleece. I bet you can guess where the other one is 😎
I decided to chain-ply it. Kept the colours separate when carding and it came out really pretty imo 😍

Oh, and this is a project that I will never do again, but am doing my best to complete as a surprise for a friend: chiengora, people supposedly call it. It’s dog hair from my friend who collects teddy bears, so I’m going to try to make her one with her own dog’s hair. It spins surprisingly okay, but I definitely don’t plan on doing more!

I actually can’t wait to finish it, just so I don’t have to do it anymore! It’s definitely a one-off.

Apparently my sister has some Alpaca wool for me, so that’s probably going to be another thing to try and see if I like it. Not planning on ever getting one, though. I have enough fiber with my sheep!


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 18, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> I decided to chain-ply it. Kept the colours separate when carding and it came out really pretty imo 😍


I agree, very pretty. 😊

Ahhh, I like your helper, too.  👍     Alpaca wool is reportedly a nice fiber.  So, beware buying a cute producer!  Ya know, like potatoe chips and all that.....


----------



## Bruce (Aug 19, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> The wool doesn't dull the blades but because the wool is full of lanolin the fleece gathers all kinds of dirt in it and the dirt dulls the blades.


Alpacas don't have lanolin and, as I found out this spring, you can blow the dirt out with a leaf blower prior to shearing so the blade doesn't dull. Sometimes professionals know what they are doing  If these shearers my neighbor found don't come back in the spring as planned I'll buy a leaf blower and see if that solves the "dull before one side is done" problem I had previously.


----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 19, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I’m fascinated by wool. There is a reason why I don’t have wool sheep.
> 1. I’d have to learn to shear them
> 2. I’d have to learn the whole processing of the wool.
> 3. Buy a spinning wheel
> ...


Shearing is the easy part lol


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 19, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Shearing is not that hard.  The equipment is expensive.  You need a sheep shearing head on a big clipper and lots of blades in various sizes.  You use 2 blades on the clipper to shear and the blades dull about every 3 sheep.  The blades cost $10 each to have sharpened (last time we did it about 6 years ago).  So every 3-4 sheep you are paying $20 in blade sharpening costs.  The wool doesn't dull the blades but because the wool is full of lanolin the fleece gathers all kinds of dirt in it and the dirt dulls the blades.  Oh, and you also need blade wash and blade cooler spray to lube the blades.  And be careful when taking off the whole fleece since those blades will take off a teat or castrate your ram by accident.
> 
> Processing is harder than shearing.  You have to make a carding table which is basically a large table with a screen on it that allows the bits of straw and foliage to fall through as you pick them out of the fleece.  Getting the fleece ready for processing takes time.  THEN you have to wash the fleece with dish soap to cut the grease.  If the water is too cold the lanolin won't come out and the fleece stays greasy, too hot and you felt your wool.  Much easier to send it for processing which is very expensive!  But easier and it comes back nicely carded into batts ready for spinning.
> 
> ...



Ha! Somehow I missed your post last time around. I definitely have a room mostly full with fiber-y stuff. 

I’m a spinner and knitter. I own 4 different wheels. Due to a knee issue, the only one I’m using currently is my little (but very versatile) e-spinner, the Electric Eel 6.0 from Dreaming Robots - EEW 6.0. 

My preferred projects are “start to finish”. I shear my sheep, process the wool (I have 2 drum carders and a couple sets of combs), and then spin and knit. My Shetland wool is my favorite to work with.  

My most recent project was a lace weight hap (square shawl). I started it last September and finished it a couple weeks ago. It’s almost 5’x5’ and weighs only 250g (less than 9oz). I could have finished it much sooner, but I’m busy and easily distracted. The wool came from my Butthead Shetland ram.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 19, 2022)

That is ABSOLUTELY  GORGEOUS.....


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 19, 2022)

Do you sell any of the projects like that, that you make?  I am blown away at the quality of it.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 19, 2022)

Awesome...and I could not do that!!   Great talent.   

I could sew a gorgeous wedding dress, could not do that work you displayed. 🤗


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> Ha! Somehow I missed your post last time around. I definitely have a room mostly full with fiber-y stuff.
> 
> I’m a spinner and knitter. I own 4 different wheels. Due to a knee issue, the only one I’m using currently is my little (but very versatile) e-spinner, the Electric Eel 6.0 from Dreaming Robots - EEW 6.0.
> 
> ...



That is art work! Beautifully done, you are very talented.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Shearing is not that hard.  The equipment is expensive.  You need a sheep shearing head on a big clipper and lots of blades in various sizes.  You use 2 blades on the clipper to shear and the blades dull about every 3 sheep.  The blades cost $10 each to have sharpened (last time we did it about 6 years ago).  So every 3-4 sheep you are paying $20 in blade sharpening costs.  The wool doesn't dull the blades but because the wool is full of lanolin the fleece gathers all kinds of dirt in it and the dirt dulls the blades.  Oh, and you also need blade wash and blade cooler spray to lube the blades.  And be careful when taking off the whole fleece since those blades will take off a teat or castrate your ram by accident.
> 
> Processing is harder than shearing.  You have to make a carding table which is basically a large table with a screen on it that allows the bits of straw and foliage to fall through as you pick them out of the fleece.  Getting the fleece ready for processing takes time.  THEN you have to wash the fleece with dish soap to cut the grease.  If the water is too cold the lanolin won't come out and the fleece stays greasy, too hot and you felt your wool.  Much easier to send it for processing which is very expensive!  But easier and it comes back nicely carded into batts ready for spinning.
> 
> ...


 
All of THIS!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 19, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Do you sell any of the projects like that, that you make?  I am blown away at the quality of it.



I don’t usually sell my stuff. I’m a slow crafter and I worry that making items to sell would take the fun out of the job. That’s not to say that I wouldn’t sell something if someone asked. I usually do 1 big project like this every year or 2. I do other smaller projects in between.


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 20, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> I don’t usually sell my stuff. I’m a slow crafter and I worry that making items to sell would take the fun out of the job. That’s not to say that I wouldn’t sell something if someone asked. I usually do 1 big project like this every year or 2. I do other smaller projects in between.


That shawl is absolutely gorgeous 😍 I’m definitely not that talented! 
I feel the same way about selling my art—be it my books or my wool stuff, I’m just afraid it’ll ruin the fun of it for me. Though I definitely wouldn’t mind a little income 😋 I think about selling some of my stuff all the time, but have yet to do it.

I picked up a Louet Junior drum carder and gave it a test drive. Made 4 little batts of cotton candy wool lol
This is the first one I did and had to put it through again to make it prettier.


The 4 but I forgot to turn the flash on 🤦‍♀️ You can see the colour in the little sliver of sunshine 😂 

The storage bin they’re on is one of two that I bought for keeping my stuff safe and out of the way since it was definitely starting to take over! 

In other news, I’m hoping the majority of my hay will be delivered this week. DH went out and got me a bunch of pallets to store my hay on. Thinking to put them together into something of a mini hay barn with some t-posts and tarp. We’ll see how it goes. 
I’m also planning to finally order a ram marking harness and a few crayons since I found a fairly local supplier of said items that should be able to get them to me before October. 
Other than the hay, this week will mostly be inside and wool stuff since it’s a little on the hot side for me again. Next week I can get back outdoors 😊


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 24, 2022)

Hay has arrived! 6 beautiful round Timothy/alfalfa bales all ready to be man-handled onto the pallets for storage. DH and I got two into position tonight, but the rest will have to wait until tomorrow to get put away. I have the tarps, t-posts, and cement blocks ready to be put into place, so it shouldn’t take long to get it finished up.
I’m still planning to get some more hay and a bit of straw next month just to be sure I have plenty.

I finally got around to calling and placing the order for my ram harness and crayons. I’m interested to see how quickly the girls get marked and who, if any, get remarked. I got two colours of crayons, so I should have a good idea of what’s up. They only had blue and green, so I hope they show up okay on the brown and grey rumps 😋 I’m also interested to see what difference knowing actual due dates will make for me management-wise.

I’m getting really tired of moving the boys around the back brush area. Lifting a kennel 4+feet into the air to get over the bushes is starting to wear on me. DH was going to weed whack it and has been putting dents in the bigger bushes with his chainsaw, but the whacker’s been in the shop, so we’re out of luck for a lot of the small-mid-sized ones until it’s fixed. I’m working the boys towards a nicer area right now. It’s also a bit closer to the house, so it’ll hopefully give me a nice break. I’m also hoping it’ll last until the whacker is ready. 

I can’t believe it’s the end of August already! DH and I have to get some grass seed and fix up the yard where the sheep have grazed for the last 3 years and haven’t allowed things to go to seed other than weeds around the perimeter. I’d also like enough to spread in the back area once the bushes are out of the way.

Alright, time to stop thinking about all the work I need to do and just be happy for all the good that’s getting done. Hay is here, progress is being made all over the place, animals are happy and healthy. Lots to be grateful for 😊


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 26, 2022)

*That shawl is gorgeous!*  Is that crochet, knitted, or what?  It looks like bobbin lace.  I would put it under glass over colored velvet to show it off and hang it on a wall, maybe hang it over a headboard.  Beautiful work!  Knowing you made it all from scratch is really something.  That will be a family heirloom for your children to fight over!

I had about 10 giant tubs of processed wool batts that I gave away to a friend whose daughter wanted to try spinning.  It was nice Dorset wool, which spins great, not as soft as the fine wool breeds, but very good all the same, and durable.  Since we had ours processed, the "local" processor (3.5 hours drive away) has stopped doing processing for any wool except her own.  Probably due to incorrect cleaning of the raw fleeces by customers.  I had so many fleeces that I just pulled off the dirty parts but some people packaged up the poopy bits in the fleeces for the processor.    No wonder she stopped taking outside fleeces.

We lost interest in spinning since our main interest is in breeding for meat and conformation.  Our Dorpers are great that way.  And no worries about keeping wool clean.


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 30, 2022)

DS has an obsession with eggs. He has a book where you have to find and count them and combining that with having chickens has created a bit of a monster 😂
He loves going into the coop to get the eggs. He then loves to do one of many things: hit them together, feed them to the dog (who very much appreciates this option), put them in a bucket of water, throw them at the cats, OR proudly bring them inside to put in cartons.
I never know which one he’s going to choose, so it’s a daily adventure for both of us 😂 I’m also convinced that he will soon discover other options to add to the list—a prospect that is both terrifying and highly amusing to me.

Today is rainy, so we’re staying inside for the most part. Time to catch up on some housework (dishes and laundry mostly) and perhaps I’ll play with some wool while DS and DH nap.
I actually really need to dye some of the wool I’ve been picking through so I can play with my carder some more 😁

Did anyone else notice that post 1,000 on this thread was on page 100? I just realized and thought that’s pretty cool 😎


----------



## Bruce (Aug 31, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> OR proudly bring them inside to put in cartons.


I think that is the one you want to reward


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 1, 2022)

I finally finished Coy’s first fleece! From shearing to skeins! I have a project in mind for them, just need a few more years worth if I don’t give them to my sister first lol

First shearing before and after.


In progress after washing, picking, and carding.

And all 3 small skeins of chain-ply done! So proud of myself lol

So pretty 😍 

Almost as pretty as the sheep, herself 😍
(From when I first got her)

Now she’s all sun bleached and her fleece won’t have that lustrous black anymore. It’s more like chocolate thanks to living outdoors 😋


----------



## Baymule (Sep 1, 2022)

You should make something special from that yarn.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 1, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You should make something special from that yarn.


I would love to make it into one of those long cozy sweaters…something like this from Google:

Only trouble is…I don’t knit, don’t use patterns because I don’t know how to follow them (nor do I want to learn…maybe someday, but not now anyway), and there’s no way those little skeins would do more than, maybe a sleeve at most? Lol
Definitely have to be a different, more open pattern for the yarn I made, but that sweater looks super cute 😝


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 3, 2022)

Can't knit and want to use your wool?  Buy a weaving loom?


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 3, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Can't knit and want to use your wool?  Buy a weaving loom?


I do crochet, but I just don’t use patterns. I either do really simple stuff like scarves, blankets, throws, etc or I make up the pattern as I go along like way back when I made Barbie clothes for my dolls when I was a preteen and first learned how to crochet lol
I did knit a scarf once, but it took too long and mistakes were simply too annoying to have to fix, so I decided it wasn’t for me. I’m curious about things like needle felting and weaving, but not enough to actually be bothered learning either of them at the moment.

I’m not in any hurry to use the yarn. I’ll wait until I have a nice stash of all sorts of squishy wool goodness to make something awesome out of—or just hoard it like a dragon with a trove of treasure 🤔😂


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 3, 2022)

Like the "she who has the most fabric wins"  sort of thing???


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 3, 2022)

I love the speckled ewe...and the skeins are AWESOME!!  Theyre pretty just to look at as they are.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 4, 2022)

I admire you for all that you are able to do with your fleece. I can't do any of that. I think you are awesome.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 4, 2022)

Did  anyone else notice the smile on that ewes face?   🤗


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 4, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Did  anyone else notice the smile on that ewes face?   🤗


She really does look like she has such a pretty smile....


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 4, 2022)

Coy does have a lovely smile! Just as lovey as her new friend Dhole (type of wild dog) but I’m calling her Doll for short lol


Yeah…I did a thing…I have my hay in and everything just sort of lined up perfectly for this little lamb to join the crew.
Doll is a pure Finn. I could even register her if I feel like doing the paperwork. Finn, Jacob, Scottish Blackface, and Icelandic are my favourite breeds based on my research, but Finns are the only ones who are polled, so she’s my new baby!
Here she is with Coy. She’s almost as big already, which is great. 


She really reminds me of Kit’s little ewe lamb that I wanted to keep, but without the psycho temperament! I’m very happy with her so far. 
I’m thinking if she does well and I love her and her breed in general, my next ram will be a Finn and we can go from there.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 4, 2022)

Congratulations on the new Doll! She really is a Doll. It will be interesting to follow along as she grows up and has lambs.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 6, 2022)

Had a couple of cool days, so I spent them cleaning out the barn and getting some things organized and cleaned up. Still a ton to do—as always—but I’m slowly making progress. The last few years I’ve been out of commission for heavy duty fall cleanup, building, and repairs, so I really feel like I’m playing catch-up this year.
I just hope I actually CAN catch-up. My focus right now is on the barn, but my time is also getting short for getting the girls and Dingo on the stand for fall maintenance stuff. Dingo didn’t get fully shorn this spring thanks to being too big to get up on the stand, so I need to really spend some good time on him cleaning up his back end—after figuring out a different containment option…build a shorter stand? Build just a head-gate? I don’t know yet, but I have to come up with something soon! He’s not horrible, but he does use his weight to try to push me around, so he has to be held solidly enough for us both to be safe while I’m working on him.
Flashback pic of Dingo with his “skirt” on 😂 I was doing so well getting him done, but after a while he got bored and started ramming the stand (I had him tied to it) and that wasn’t a good area to work on with sharp electric shears while he was moving, so I had to call it quits. Then the heat kicked in and that was the end of that 🤦‍♀️

Maybe I should see if DH will flip him for me and hold him while I work? 🤔

Anyway. Girls are doing what is probably their last rotation in the front yard. I’m starting to worry again that I won’t have enough pasture to last another 2 months, but the young boys (except the tiny one for company for another few weeks) are supposed to be heading to freezer camp this week, so that’ll take some pressure off.

Did some tree trimming and gave the girls the branches to clean up. They loved it, of course! They’re doing so good! They all still pick on Doll a little, but she fits right in to the point it’s hard to tell her apart 😊


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 7, 2022)

Well, Kitty popped out another 5 kittens, I think. This time she had them in the cat house on the porch, so I found them first thing. Looks like three grey, a black, and another orange 🥰
Hopefully we manage to get her to the vet early enough this time! She wasn’t supposed to have these little ones, but by the time we could take her in, she was already pregnant 🤦‍♀️


Val has an appointment today, so he hopefully won’t wander off and we’ll find the new batch homes once they’re old enough 🤗


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 9, 2022)

Got some dyeing done finally. Was supposed to be red, but I obviously didn’t use enough dye powder lol
Shades of pink it is! A skein and a huge bag of wool all done together.

I’ve been picking through my washed wool fairly regularly, so I’m hoping to have more to dye soon. Now that I have a better idea of what I’m doing  I’m hoping I’ll get the colour I’m actually aiming for next time!

Apparently one of the areas in the back that I was moving the boys through was popular to bees, so DH and I both got stung. Him on the ankle, me on the edge of my palm. This was right after, so you can see the whitish area and where is started to get red. Evil stinging jerks 

I heard a ruckus in the chicken coop and ran back there thinking something was messing with the chickens somehow. Instead I was greeted by my Ameraucana’s first double-yolker! Her normal egg and the doozy:

I definitely don’t blame her for making a fuss with that one!


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 12, 2022)

I forgot to update that there are actually 6 kittens. 2 black, 3 grey, and an orange. Mama cat moved them from the cat house to a patch of lawn in front of the porch—not suitable at all! So I put them in the window well where she had her first batch. DH was supposed to put her in, but she scratched the bleep out of him, so I had to move the kittens and her. I didn’t get scratched 😂 
Apparently, mama cat has now invited Val to join them, so he was nursing this morning! I chased him off and moved the kittens to take up more space, but if she’s going to let him, he’s going to take advantage 🤷‍♀️
Cute babies 🥰

Caught mid-yawn lol

Bad Val, let your siblings (half-siblings anyway) have mama to themselves!

DH spent Saturday culling, so we’re down to just Coy’s ram lamb for company for Dingo until next month. 

Not sure if he’s really worth sending to the freezer right now though lol. Below is a pic of him and Dingo in June and again on Saturday…and Coy’s little ram lamb is still teeny tiny 😂 Other than his wool, I doubt Dingo has grown…and I don’t plan to winter the little guy.


Yesterday I got more progress on the barn done as well as placing pallets on top of my hay under the tarp to help the rain run off instead of making puddles. Rain today and tomorrow will test it out and I can make any necessary adjustments.
I’m struggling to keep my mindset on doing one thing at a time instead of overwhelming myself with the huge number of projects that need done. I think I’ve got my priorities right, so it’s a matter of focusing on them and only worrying about other things if there’s time later.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 14, 2022)

I just opened up the BYH page and had 86 alerts... and bless your heart, you had most of them.. I have to give you a personal trophy !!!!! For being a glutton for punishment to be reading through my journal !


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 14, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> I just opened up the BYH page and had 86 alerts... and bless your heart, you had most of them.. I have to give you a personal trophy !!!!! For being a glutton for punishment to be reading through my journal !


😄 I’m working my way through, planning to read about 100 pages of it. I needed something farm to read and it’s a nice reminder of growing up with cows. 
We had dairy cows and only about 30, but it’s still a reminder of good times. Our herd (Holsteins of course) was so great, I had a few favourites that would let me sit on them while they walked around or ate their hay and silage. I think I was around 10 when we had them and only for a few years, but it was as good as it was difficult—like most farming 😋 Before downsizing to a smaller property and after I moved my horses away, my dad had a handful of beef cows for several years as well. I didn’t have a lot to do with them other than take care of them when my parents went on holidays, but I liked them.
My property isn’t suitable for them or I’d probably have just a family milk cow rather than the sheep 😎
Now I’m all about the sheep though 😂


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 15, 2022)

Nice and cool today, so I naturally way overdid it. I’m so tired right now, it’s not even funny.
I’m down to one more big muck out that I finally got to about half done today. I got some more of the wire weaving done for the previous pheasant run. I spent a few hours working on building a second sheep stand. This one is a lot lower, so I’m hoping I can get Dingo on it. I’m also hoping it’s small enough to fit in the barn so I can keep it out back. No, I didn’t measure it first lol Just need to finish the stanchion and add a few finishing touches and I can find out if it works. Maybe tomorrow. And I got Foxy’s hooves trimmed and all that. She’s such a good girl and didn’t give me too much trouble.
Then some housework. All on top of regular chores and the dentist for a few little cavities. Phew 😮‍💨
Best thing is that I made Shepherd’s pie with some lamb burger we got back from the butcher the other day. Yum!
A pretty mint flower

My purple aster ❤️

My girls gave me another double yolker the other day. They’re outdoing themselves. Probably in preparation to quit laying for the winter 😝 

Now I’m going to watch some mind-numbing television and go to bed early 🤗


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2022)

My granddaughters love double yolkers. So do I!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 17, 2022)

I haven't seen a double yolker for quite some time but that is OK, I fear for the girls pushing those out!


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 18, 2022)

Sitting on the porch this afternoon, just lounging with DH while DS plays and I hear a strange plonk sound by my feet. I, of course, look over suspiciously at DH since the “projectile” came from that direction, but he’s actually innocent (for once 😂).
It was a frog. I’ve never seen one like this before! Probably because of the camouflage lol
Camo-frog — no the pic is not altered at all other than being cropped.



Dingo wanted a photo shoot and some loving today, so he got his wish…and a handful of grain lol


How are they even related??? Dingo is his DAD. A full 50% of his DNA. How do they look absolutely nothing alike? Nothing! 😝 I could post his picture and I highly doubt anyone would ever guess that little ram lamb is 3/8 East Friesian 1/8 Charolais 😂 They would probably easily guess the 1/4 Jacob, maybe but not likely the 1/4 Calico.

I think I’ve changed my mind and might winter Coy’s little ram lamb after all. He just is too tiny to process right now and he’s doing such a good job being Dingo’s companion…and I’m considering giving him the opportunity to breed Doll later on. It would certainly make for a very nice easy first lambing for her…I’m still thinking that part over, but it definitely has some potential. I can always give her to Dingo later in case the little guy isn’t up for the job.


DH picked up the final piece I need for the new stand I built. A bolt to go through the arm of the stanchion that will move. I’ll probably grab one of the girls to test it out before trying to get Dingo on it. I did build a little step to go with it, just in case they need it. If not, well, I’ll find another use for it. I like to work sitting down (back and knee issues), so I’m sure it’ll come in handy.
The best part is the entire stand was built with stuff we already had (except the bolt lol). The plan is to use it for Dingo and also possibly as a milk stand that I can keep in the barn now that the entire barn is for the sheep.
I put Kit on the “usual” stand this evening and got her toes trimmed. Just Coy left for the breeding ewes. Dingo will be next, but not until I’m ready to (figure out how to) put the breeding harness on him. I’m going to have to work on Doll and Coy’s boy too, but no rush at all, which is nice.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 18, 2022)

I love reading about your sheep adventures. I've decided to build a wood stanchion for trimming feet. I have the expanded metal goat milking stanchion and the sheep don't like it. I'm watching how your new stanchion works for you!


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 20, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I love reading about your sheep adventures. I've decided to build a wood stanchion for trimming feet. I have the expanded metal goat milking stanchion and the sheep don't like it. I'm watching how your new stanchion works for you!


Thanks @Baymule you’re the best   

When it’s finally done and I’m ready to test it out, I’ll see if I can do a video on all the pieces and parts and post it here for you—for inspiration 😋

Today and tomorrow are supposed to be hot, then the temps are supposed to drop! Still no frost warning, which is good for my plants, but it does mean that the mosquitoes will live to bite another day. Can’t wait for the bugs to all die!
I’ve been carefully checking Famancha on the girls since Doll arrived. Hers was perfect, but I know that the bugs she grew up with are probably different than what my gals grew up with, so thought I should keep an eye on them.
Sure enough, Kit’s score is quite low now compared to a week ago. Foxy and Coy are low, but not terrible, so all 4 got dosed with the garlic powder/blackstrap molasses recipe I wrote down ages ago that I think I got from @Mike CHS ’s journal.
Planning to repeat once a week until after a frost to be safe. Maybe one of you knows if I need to do it more often? With typical deworming, it’s 10 days between treatments and only 2 doses. Not sure if the homeopathic option needs to be significantly more intensive or if my plan will be sufficient…?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 20, 2022)

Somewhere in there, take fecal samples to the vet for analysis. FAMACHA can lie to you.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 23, 2022)

Vet’s coming out Monday, so we’ll get those fecals done. I want to make sure that if I need to use dewormer, that I can get it done before my girls get bred. I don’t like using dewormers—even the “safe” ones for pregnant animals. I don’t think it’ll be a problem, but, you know, better safe than sorry 😊

Today I had a fun surprise! A flock of wild turkeys strolling through my backyard. Young ones from the look of them. 2 jakes, 5 jennys. I’ve heard them around when I had my own turkeys, so I wonder if my Tom gobbling kept them away? I’m not sure, but it was nice to see turkeys around again.


We visited some family and they had a sand pile that DS was completely enamoured with 😂
He buried his hand and thought it was hilarious.

He also wanted me to take a picture of his boot print lol. I like his shadow over it 🥰


----------



## Baymule (Sep 23, 2022)

How cool to have wild turkeys in the yard! 
Your boy is precious. He’s little only once. Savor every moment. He’ll be grown and gone and you’ll wonder where did time go.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 29, 2022)

Dogs in the neighborhood all going crazy this evening—including our ancient beagle! Went out on the porch and just stood in the dark listening for a few minutes.
Coyote yipping and crying.
Scary close.
Went out and brought the sheep into the barn, so they’re extra secure for the night. Coyotes tend to do a lot more damage in a lot less time than dogs and you know how much trouble we’ve had with dogs 😳 Most dogs won’t even try to climb a 6ft fence, but a coyote can clear one. Dogs will dig, but not usually as quickly since they tend to get caught up running in circles of psychotic excitement instead.
Times like this I really wish I could keep an LGD here. But 2 acres and 6 sheep just isn’t enough work/space for one and we have neighbours all around us that probably wouldn’t be too impressed by the extra loud barking. Not to mention the fencing issues.
At least it’s not the mountain lion that was reportedly seen in the area about a month ago. Theory was that it was from a small zoo less than half an hour away from here. 

Ah, the stresses of owning livestock. They’re never ending. 

Hopefully mama cat stays hunkered down with her littles. She moved them out of the window well again (it’s been an ongoing battle) and I decided to let her have her way since I know where they are and she has multiple escape routes—something she doesn’t have in the window well. 

Well, now that things are locked up and the adrenaline from my adventures in the dark with loose sheep running around with known predators nearby (did Kit come straight inside with the rest? No. No, she didn’t. Not with a tasty bush next to the barn door 🤦‍♀️) has worn off, it’s time for bed. The barn doesn’t have a latch on the inside, so it just pushes open until I latch it from the outside, so Doll had to go out and join her, then Coy and Foxy left too. Finally got the straw down and the grain in the bucket and got them locked up. Stupid sheep! 😆 
At least the rams behaved 😂


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 2, 2022)

Hope the link works. 
I finished my stand and used Coy to test it out! So she’s all set for the fall now. 
Just need to attach a feed dish to the front, but it’s not strictly necessary. I also discovered that it needs some weight on the back. Coy lunged forward a few times while I was trimming her back feet and it felt a little unstable. Either a cinder block on the back or something on the front to brace it better.
Just a minor adjustment.

All is well otherwise. I should be hearing back from the vet regarding fecals tomorrow, so that’ll give me a good idea of my next step for Kit in particular. He did agree with me that she was a little pale compared to the others. He also agreed with me that Foxy is in good shape, but could use a bit more grain compared to the others, so she’s getting fed separately to make sure she gets enough. I don’t want her to struggle to feed her lambs once she’s bred.

Just Dingo left for pre-breeding hoof trim/exam/etc and we’re ready to put them together within the next week or two. I’ll still get Doll and Coy’s boy on the stand, but Dingo is the priority. I’m a little worried about it since he’s in full ram mode with the weather. He’ll be the true test of the stand. If it can handle his size and strength, we’re definitely good!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 2, 2022)

The stand looks good, I had to go to your YouTube page to see it





Oops, You need to change the security on the video to "anyone who has the direct link" or make it public


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 2, 2022)

Bruce said:


> The stand looks good, I had to go to your YouTube page to see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I fixed it. It was public, but I had to change it so it could be “embedded” to other sites, like here. 
Hopefully I’ll remember for future reference 😋


----------



## SageHill (Oct 2, 2022)

SWEET!!! That looks fantastic.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2022)

That looks pretty good! I have a goat stanchion with the expanded metal and the sheep hate it. I've been thinking of building a solid bottom stanchion to see if they will like it better. I have to halter and drag them up the ramp and tie them up, they dance around, fall off, it's not good. I would make the platform a little wider to give them a little more foot room. 

When @Margali came to Lindale and bought Aria, Snip and Panda, they brought a cage in the back of their truck. She and I got a sheet of OSB and propped it up on the tailgate. Those sheep made me look like a genius, walked right up that sheet of plywood like it was nothing. Lesson learned........ they want a solid footing.  

Your design is brilliant, Coy feels safe and secure and that's what you want.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 3, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> I think I fixed it. It was public, but I had to change it so it could be “embedded” to other sites, like here.
> Hopefully I’ll remember for future reference 😋


Good to know, I've never noticed that switch


----------



## murphysranch (Oct 3, 2022)

I know nothing about stands and stanchions, but the love and care in how you talk to her was soooo nice.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 3, 2022)

You did great with the build and the video.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 4, 2022)

That stand should work great.  I have similar for goat milking and handling.   Goats jump right up.  😂

@Baymule  just put solid wood over the expanded metal..couple screws will hold in place.  Or even a rubber mat, cut to size.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 4, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> That stand should work great.  I have similar for goat milking and handling.   Goats jump right up.  😂
> 
> @Baymule  just put solid wood over the expanded metal..couple screws will hold in place.  Or even a rubber mat, cut to size.


I want to make the platform wider and longer, don't know it that would work. Goats jump up to be milked, sheep resist and see no benefit to them. I gotta work on that.....


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 7, 2022)

We’ve had a couple of frosts now, so I need to get my garden cleaned up for fall. I’m so not a gardener. I procrastinate like nobody’s business 😂 I will try to get to it soon, but I still have a bunch of other things that are higher on my list of priority to get done. Fall is closing in on me! 
With the yard becoming bare at a disturbing rate, I’ve returned to my fall habit of letting the girls out to graze while I either just hang out with them or try to work a little. It’s probably one of my favourite things to do and I’m already sad that I’ll have to stop once Dingo gets moved in. He’s pretty good, but I don’t intend to be stupid and put myself in a position where letting my guard down for a moment could end with me hurt.
I’ll just have to enjoy these moments while they last 😋


My fave ❤️

And Kitty moved her kittens again. Found them pretty quickly, of course. Kitty doesn’t seem to like them in one spot. Glad she won’t be having any more litters after this. Though I will miss the kitten cuteness!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 7, 2022)

I always turned the sheep in the garden to clean it up for me. I grew a lot of vegetables and a lot of weeds too!


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 10, 2022)

Kitty hasn’t been keeping her kittens together, so I moved them up on the porch so they can sleep in the cat house. Much nicer for them - especially since they can now get the food so they’re a little less fully dependent/draining on their poor mama. They’re just about 5 weeks old now and look so cute and tiny compared to their big brother 😝 Looks like 2 boys and 4 girls.



Got Dingo on the stand! It worked pretty good. I did need to use a few extra carabiners to hold it around his fat neck, but I got him on, his feet trimmed, and I trimmed his belly wool as well before putting on his marking harness and putting him in with the three girls.
It’s good to know that I’ll be able to get him fully sheared in the spring without too much trouble now. Phew!

Of course, the year I have a marking harness is the first year I get to WITNESS sheep porn 😂 
Coy and Foxy were both marked within minutes of being put together lol
There’s a blue stripe on Foxy’s butt 🥳




So…lamb watch starts March 4. Kit wanted nothing to do with him, so we’ll see when she’s marked. This year she lambed in April while everyone else lambed mid-late March, so I will also switch out Dingo’s crayon after Kit is marked (assuming it’s within the next 17 days) to see if anyone gets marked a second time.

Doll is keeping company with Coy’s boy. He’s probably too little to do anything, but I’ll keep an eye on her anyway. They’re both going to be on a good amount of grain and will be separated by January when he’ll either go to keep Dingo company or be sent to the freezer. Not sure which one yet.
I can’t believe he’s even smaller than Doll despite being a month older. This is why I don’t really mind if he manages to breed her. I doubt tiny lamb(s) from him would put a dent in her nutrition level 😂  (Also, she is old enough - technically. I would like more growth on her, but being bred now wouldn’t be the end of the world. Just don’t want her popping out Dingo babies yet. If Coy’s boy doesn’t get her bred, she’ll be meeting Dingo in April for fall lambs.)

That’s the plan, anyway. We’ll see how things go. (I do think they would make dangerously cute babies though…just saying…)


----------



## Baymule (Oct 11, 2022)

Sometimes all I see is the romancing, not the act. Actually seeing the event is better, with the crayon, you will see the evidence!


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 11, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Sometimes all I see is the romancing, not the act. Actually seeing the event is better, with the crayon, you will see the evidence!


Yes, the crayon provides much evidence! Dingo left all sorts of proof that he had a very good day yesterday 😂 

I’m really glad I know now how obvious it is. I wasn’t really sure what to expect, but it’s pretty hard to miss lol


----------



## SageHill (Oct 11, 2022)

They used it on Clarkson's Farm --- hilarious show.


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 13, 2022)

Getting down to the last few things on my fall to-do list.
-> Finish repairing barn stall (the sheep damaged the wall from boredom on one side and Dingo worked his way through the other since he was lonely in the spring). A bit of plywood and barn boards and that’ll be fixed up.
-> Dig drainage ditch in the run.
-> Attach tarp to lean-to.
-> Clean out pens one last time (deep litter method for winter).
-> Maybe finish fencing off the corner lot if we have time.
-> Put away mobile pens (hopefully not for a while yet, but the one is done for the year now).
And I just finished putting together a little hay feeder for the lambs. Maybe need to add a little lip to the front under the lid so the water drains off better. Otherwise it looks good and works perfectly for their little faces 😋

Hay feeders really do save a ton of hay from being wasted, so I’m trying to have them in all the runs. I’m hoping to put something together for in the stalls/sheds as well, but it just isn’t a priority right now. I have two, so it’ll have to be enough for now.
As always, if I get my priorities done, I can work on other thousands of things that also need done—mostly house work lol


----------



## Bruce (Oct 13, 2022)

SA Farm said:


> Though I will miss the kitten cuteness!


They are VERY cute



SA Farm said:


> Dingo left all sorts of proof that he had a very good day yesterday


He sure did!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2022)

Even a little thing accomplished is a step forward.


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 15, 2022)

Kit is marked today, so due 5 days after the other two girls. March 4 and 9 we start lamb watch. Next week I’ll change out Dingo’s crayon and see if anyone failed to settle.
Then we just cruise through until we figure out if Dingo needs to settle Doll in April.

Yesterday I was at Walmart and had to wait with DS since DH forgot his wallet in the car. DS is in the main part of the cart and the moment I look away… SLAM! He kicks the child’s seat part shut on my hand. Hurt like a son of a bleep and the first knuckle of my middle finger is all bruised up and I can’t bend it much. 
So much for my to-do list getting things crossed off  
Never take your eyes off a toddler! Kinda like never turn your back on a ram lol


----------



## Bruce (Oct 18, 2022)

Might need to go back to swaddling him 
Sorry for the pain!


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 18, 2022)

Finger is feeling better now. DH was not pleased that I made him move the sheep around for a few days. He’s just lucky it’s only one pen. I still fed, watered, and grained the chickens and lambs 😂
Now I’m back to doing it all again. My knuckle is still sore to the touch, but since it’s my left hand, it’s not so bad. I also got the chickens cleaned out and bedded so they’re ready to deep litter for winter.
Rain and cold today and same for the rest of the week. Supposedly a bit warmer next week, but I’ll need to see it to believe it 😎


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 19, 2022)

We’re in the freeze now and sheepies just finished polishing off the first of the round bales. Lasted longer than I was expecting, which is excellent.
Chickens are fine, nothing happening with them until spring. I keep going back and forth about hatching or not. Right now I’m leaning towards yes, but we’ll see how I feel when we’re closer to lambing 😂 
Another month or so and I’ll need to get the girls at least trimmed back for babies. Foxy and Coy are starting to look wide to me. I ended up taking Dingo’s harness off and Kit has since had her marks rubbed off, so, pretty sure she didn’t catch the first time. She’s also not looking near as wide as the other two  I’m sure she’s bred, just for April again, probably. I don’t think she settled the first heat last year either since she lambed last. Hm, it was March 13,15, 24 and then her April…6, maybe? I can’t remember her exact date atm.



(Dingo is a hay bale because he rams the hay as I toss it over the fence so he ends up covered. Goofball 🥰 )

I’ve been working with Doll and she’ll let me handle her while she eats her grain. I’m not pushing my luck, just getting her comfortable. Coy’s boy is starting to get a little rammy. Not bad right now, but I did bash him in the face with an empty (plastic) water jug the first time he tried anything, so I earned a bit of respect 😝 He definitely thinks about it, though…
I still let him and Doll run around while I do chores, but he and Dingo will be moving to the bachelor pad soon so I can focus my attention on the girls without having to watch my back.
I’d put them all together, but don’t want Doll bred until April (assuming Coy’s boy didn’t already settle her), so the boys need to be separated until after lambing.

Yeah, like a moron I didn’t write down the day she was running around the pen Dingo was in, her tail wagging madly. Dingo and Coy’s boy bashed heads through the fence and I grabbed grain and put the lambs away to keep them (my fence) safe.
Pretty sure it was around mid-November, though, so I’ll be watching her closely for April babies. Maybe she and Kit will lamb together a month after Foxy and Coy 😆


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2022)

If you keep your cell phone in your pocket like I do, I have a Notes app, and I make notes under Breeding 2022. I make one for each year. I record “chasing” and actual “breeding “ and then figure due dates later. It helps.


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 22, 2022)

I usually do write that stuff down, but I think I grew lax when the 3 main ewes were bred, so stopped thinking/worrying about it. I also wasn’t taking my phone with me because, you know, yoga pants and no coat with pockets back before it got really cold 😂 

We’re supposed to have a bunch of rain and snow this weekend, so I got the sheep moved around. Dingo was good and not beating up on Coy’s boy too much. Their shed isn’t big enough for them to do too much damage to each other thankfully.

Such a cute couple 😂 

If I’m not on again before then, Merry Christmas, everyone!🎄


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 22, 2022)

OMG how cute !!!!!

Merry Christmas to you and your family also !!!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 22, 2022)

Merry Christmas to you and your loved ones!


----------



## Finnie (Dec 23, 2022)

Yes! Merry Christmas!🎄


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 4, 2023)

Had the most interesting/hilarious dream the other day:

Dreamed I was a sheep farmer with lots of sheep. I helped investigators hunt down/trap a couple of serial killers, but they escape and come back to get their revenge on me by forcing me to give them my sheep. 
I agreed, but begged them to let me keep 4. They allowed it (surprisingly) and I picked Foxy, Coy, Doll, and Dingo to retain, planning to use them to rebuild my flock to its former glory.

There was some interesting action, dialogue, and I even remember having a serious internal debate about not keeping Kit, but that was the gist.
Just glad I remembered it long enough to write down 😂


----------



## Baymule (Thursday at 6:44 PM)

I never remember dreams! That’s some dream, and you remembered it! LOL


----------



## SA Farm (Saturday at 2:48 PM)

I occasionally have oddly vivid dreams that I can only describe as similar to watching a movie. Sometimes I’m watching and “living” it too (like the sheep one), but often I’m not even involved. Some of the ones I remember are good book ideas.
My last sheep dream (that I recall/know of) was back before I had sheep and I dreamt that my DH bought a flock without consulting me and I was PEEVED! Go figure lol


----------



## Bruce (Yesterday at 11:09 AM)

I never remember dreams either.

Sounds like you need to start writing books @SA Farm !


----------

